# Is this a defect, is the normal for this Chanel item?



## sunshine137

Please post any questions about defects or if things are normal in this thread.  Thanks!


I bought a WOC while traveling abroad a few weeks ago, and now that I'm examining it, I'm noticing that the quilts are not properly aligned. Would you consider this a defect? And can it be fixed? Unfortunately, I'm past the return period and no longer in the country I bought it from, so hopefully it's normal for this bag?


----------



## jchen815

the second picture makes the WOC look slightly off. I dont think its a true "defect" per se, but it would bother me. try pushing it in the opposite direction. if not, try to see if ur boutique will allow an exchange


----------



## keroCCS

I recently got my first Chanel, a Jumbo with gold hardware. There was a defect with the first one with stitching and I sent it back to Chanel at Bergdorf Goodman to have it exchanged. I opened the box at home and immediately my fiancé and I noticed that the hardware did not seem to be as gold in color as the first bag, it seemed paler in comparison. I thought it was lighting, but we brought it outside in the natural light and it seemed to be the same. Has anyone else noticed any variations in gold coloring?

I also noticed that the hardware was covered with a clear plastic covering instead of the blue I had for the first bag. There also was air bubbles in the plastic covering with a bit of dust stuck inside, like someone has stuck it back on after it was removed. On the clasp, there was a single hairline scratch on the turnlock. I'm sure with use over time there will be scratches too, which isn't an enormous deal. But, I'm a bit uneasy knowing I purchased something new and it's not perfect. I think the bag might have been an return? Would they usually sell Chanel bags that have been returned?

My SA has been very helpful so far, but I'm not sure if should give them another call? Or am I making a big deal out of something minor? haha


----------



## Natty14

Hello Chanel lovelies!

I was lucky to purchase this 18C small chevron backpack from Saks and while its in otherwise perfect condition, I noticed there is a missed stitch under the flap where it bends to close (it’s hard to see but I tried to get a close up of the frayed ends) I plan on using this daily so I’m worried the stitching might eventually unravel from opening and closing. I’m always careful with my bags but I don’t want to baby this piece either. Does anyone have this season’s backpack or similar issue? Should I return this piece completely ?  I’m adding pictures below! I appreciate any advice, thank you in advance!


----------



## KittyKat65

Use it. Enjoy it.  *If* it becomes unravelled deal with it at that point.  Send it to Chanel for repairs or send it to one of the recommended repair people that others use in this forum.  I highly doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## Kisa

I'd ask for a credit from saks and keep the bag - you can get something like this repaired if it becomes a problem.


----------



## gail13

Is there another you can exchange it with?


----------



## spicestory

I would return the chvron backpack because it's a brand new bag from saks, and you shouldn't need to settle, even if it is a Chanel backpack. Just my two cents.


----------



## lallybelle

That probably wouldn't bother me too much. since it's under the flap. Since it is current season, see if you can exchange, before you settle to keep it.. You might be able find one without that stitch issue.


----------



## Love Paris City

I wouldn't settled if it bothers me. For my $$$ hard working earned, I would exchange if it were me.


----------



## claraclara

Exchange it or wait for new shipment. They will have more. It would bother me. U might need to fork out some repair costs later if it gets worse. Plus the hole is so big you’re gonna think about it every time u open up that flap !


----------



## Natty14

gail13 said:


> Is there another you can exchange it with?


 
I doubt it, I was on the waitlist for this and they only receive a few.


----------



## Natty14

Thank you for all your help! It's funny because if it were anything else with a loose stitch/defect I would have no problem asking for an exchange or returning it. But since this Chanel backpack combo is hard to find in general, I hesitate to do what makes most sense - return the bag lol.  I am going to see if my SA can exchange it but most of you are correct, I should not settle, especially at these prices.  Thank you again!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello,

Does anyone know if Chanel can replace a CC hardware on mini o case? I bought it from a reputable seller. She got it last September. It seems that this "gold/white paint" is inside of the hardware (between the layers) and it cannot be removed. It looks like it was there from the beginning.

Any info would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## ittybitty

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know if Chanel can replace a CC hardware on mini o case? I bought it from a reputable seller. She got it last September. It seems that this "gold/white paint" is inside of the hardware (between the layers) and it cannot be removed. It looks like it was there from the beginning.
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated x



Have you tried calling the customer service number to ask? 

Honestly I would be surprised if they could repair or replace it because when I mentioned pearls and crystals falling out of brooches my SA said they can only replace or repair if Chanel still had the material in stock - so if it was from a few seasons ago it is unlikely they would be able to. 

Also if you don't have a receipt or an existing relationship with an SA it would be harder to make this happen, but it doesn't hurt to ask . Good luck!!


----------



## chanelchaf07

I dont know if im just being a perfectionist, but I just recognized this on my WOC. Only the one side does it, its almost like the flap doesnt cover it evenly. I have two photos to show, I just want some advice from some of you guys that also have the WOC. Also, do you guys notice anything that looks not perfect on the purse? I love it to death.. and it makes me so upset that one side isnt like the other - might just be my OCD, i just love my purses to look perfect especially when Im spending thousands of dollars on them.


----------



## chanelchaf07

I also wanna add that when i fill my bag it is so much more noticable


----------



## lee_dya

It looks normal to me


----------



## chanelchaf07

lee_dya said:


> It looks normal to me


I know, its actually quite hard to capture it on camera.


----------



## L etoile

chanelchaf07 said:


> I know, its actually quite hard to capture it on camera.



Can you post some better photos, maybe in outdoor light?


----------



## hellokimmiee

chanelchaf07 said:


> I dont know if im just being a perfectionist, but I just recognized this on my WOC. Only the one side does it, its almost like the flap doesnt cover it evenly. I have two photos to show, I just want some advice from some of you guys that also have the WOC. Also, do you guys notice anything that looks not perfect on the purse? I love it to death.. and it makes me so upset that one side isnt like the other - might just be my OCD, i just love my purses to look perfect especially when Im spending thousands of dollars on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928743
> View attachment 3928744
> View attachment 3928745
> View attachment 3928745
> View attachment 3928743
> View attachment 3928744
> View attachment 3928745



Although it is minor, I know exactly what you’re talking about. Happens to my Jumbo sometimes and I have to spend all this time adjusting it so the inside/side doesn’t peek out from one side. I don’t know if it’s a defect but it is annoying. I try to store my bag so that the flap sits directly in the middle at all times and I feel like that helps push it in the right spot.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I know exactly what you’re talking about my boy bag does it sometimes too depending on what’s in it and how it’s packed but I have not noticed it with my woc although again I think it depends on how it’s packed inside.


----------



## KittyKat65

I would never notice anything that minor.  Looks normal to me.


----------



## Pinkachan

I see it on a lot of bags and b/c it's so minor, I think only us OCD perfectionists notice it.


----------



## Bitten

KittyKat65 said:


> I would never notice anything that minor.  Looks normal to me.


Agreed. It looks completely normal. It is something that can happen with carrying Chanel, because of the chain strap and the fact that the leather is quite stiff and structured. Please don't worry about it, it's definitely not a defect


----------



## vanillamochi

This totally happens to my WOC too - it bothers me a bit, but I don't notice it when I carry it so I'm ok with it.


----------



## chanelchaf07

hellokimmiee said:


> Although it is minor, I know exactly what you’re talking about. Happens to my Jumbo sometimes and I have to spend all this time adjusting it so the inside/side doesn’t peek out from one side. I don’t know if it’s a defect but it is annoying. I try to store my bag so that the flap sits directly in the middle at all times and I feel like that helps push it in the right spot.


thanks for the tip! glad to know im not the only one experiencing this


----------



## chanelchaf07

Bitten said:


> Agreed. It looks completely normal. It is something that can happen with carrying Chanel, because of the chain strap and the fact that the leather is quite stiff and structured. Please don't worry about it, it's definitely not a defect


thanks for the reassurance


----------



## verychic555

Hi,
I bought this bag from Saks. It was very nicely wrapped and seemed to be in perfect condition. I looked for flaws but didn’t really see anything. Yesterday, I was checking the strap and found what seemed like peeling on the leather part, something I didn’t look for or notice before. I only took it out three times. It is not peeling badly, it is like an extra layer that peeled a bit. Does this warrant a call to my local Saks? The problem is that my “local” Saks or even the closest Chanel boutique is 45 min away. The other thing is that we ordered by phone, so the SA who helped us is in a different state. I’ve heard how long Chanel repairs can be, and Saks had a hard time finding a bag as most where sold out or on hold. Frankly, I don’t think anyone would notice if I don’t point it out , but you know the feeling that when you pay so much for a bag, you want it flawless. Not sure if this “flaw” deserves the amount of time it could take to replace/repair a bag, but I’m a little upset that my new bag is not perfect, and also a little worried if it becomes worse with use. What do you think I should do?


----------



## classydame

Hi All,
In March I purchased my holy grail bag, a medium boy in black caviar with ruthenium hardware. I was on the waitlist and was very excited to purchase it. I only have a few premier designer bags and this is definitely my most expensive purchase. I haven't used it very often since then because it's been really rainy here lately, but one thing has been bothering me. The small "knob" that the closure latches on to has the Chanel logo and it, and the logo is at a slight angle vs. being straight across. It has been bothering me more lately and I showed it to my husband. He said no one would notice is on the street (obviously) but that he noticed as well once I pointed it out to him. I'm obviously way past the return window, but do you think the store would be able to send it to Chanel to get it fixed? Would they charge me for this service? I purchased at the Chanel in Nordstrom in Seattle. I'm honestly not that big of a perfectionist, but when I pay $5K for something, I don't want it to look off to me when I'm looking at it. :/


----------



## nellebelle101

Sorry to hear about that  
I had the same issue with a chanel I got recently.  Was contemplating whether I should tell the SA, but it kept bothering me.  So I reached out to the SA and she exchanged the bag.  
In the past, I had another chanel that needed to be repaired as I couldn't exchange it since it was the last one in the company.  They will repair the bag for you, just be prepared to wait a long time.  I waited 2-3 months but it was stitching/tear  issue, so maybe that's why it took so long.  I believe yours wouldn't take as long but you never know.  Nordstrom has very good customer service, so I'd advise you to take lots of pictures of your bag ( I did just in case I got a different bag or if they caused damage during repair) and call the SA who sold it to you to arrange a repair.   Hope it all works out!!


----------



## nellebelle101

Oh, forgot to mention the repair was free


----------



## classydame

Thank you! I'll text a photo to the SA and see what she says. I'm OK with not having it for 3 months (although those would be the three months without rain in Seattle) if when I got it back it was perfect to me!


----------



## ChloeSS

Hi all, 

This is my new mini and I noticed the left side of the lining kinda “curled up” when I open the flap. The right side looks normal. The wider I open the flap, the lining pulled tighter at the same time. Is it normal ? I took it to chanel and they told me maybe it has something to do with how I wear the bag. I disagreed.  I used it less than 2 times. Please let me know if your same case ever happened to any of your mini flap? 

Many thanks.


----------



## eckw

I have the same mini (yours is the patent crumpled calfskin from this season right?) and I’ve noticed that compared to my caviar leather mini, the sides of this mini are “softer” and more prone to misshaping. Is that what you mean? I don’t think it’s a defect though, more just a function of this patent leather treatment?


----------



## ChloeSS

eckw said:


> I have the same mini (yours is the patent crumpled calfskin from this season right?) and I’ve noticed that compared to my caviar leather mini, the sides of this mini are “softer” and more prone to misshaping. Is that what you mean? I don’t think it’s a defect though, more just a function of this patent leather treatment?



Thanks. I should take a better pic before I send it to chanel. They told me that is not something they can fix and offered me to swap to other bags. But I really want a mini.


----------



## eckw

I took a look at mine (mine’s black rather than gold but it’s the same leather) and I think I know what you mean. Actually mine wrinkles on both sides. I believe it’s because the inside leather lining is loose (not fixed) so not flush which leads it to “curl”. Here is what mine look like:


----------



## ChloeSS

eckw said:


> I took a look at mine (mine’s black rather than gold but it’s the same leather) and I think I know what you mean. Actually mine wrinkles on both sides. I believe it’s because the inside leather lining is loose (not fixed) so not flush which leads it to “curl”. Here is what mine look like:
> 
> View attachment 4073482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073484



Thanks for your pic. I wonder if this issue only happens on this kind of leather. I have lambskin and caviar mini square and no such problem at all. And never happen on my medium or jumbo flap.


----------



## dbcelly

Hi, I've been thinking about getting a boy bag for a while and I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a small (vs. old medium).  

I've tried a few on in stores and I'm not sure if it's only in pictures, but I've noticed that the three horizontal rows on the bottom 'trim' don't always seem straight? In the picture below, it looks like they curve up into the logo.  Could this be because the logo is sewn on too tight?  I don't remember noticing this issue in person; and the issue is, I haven't been able to find a black caviar in person, so I'll likely need to buy with pictures..

Calling all boy bag owners - is this how your bag looks in person?


----------



## lee_dya

Hmm... mine doesn’t look like that.


----------



## dbcelly

Thanks @lee_dya ... the SA suggested it may be the angle in which the picture was taken, but I've looked through quite a few pictures and not all look like that


----------



## stylistbydesign

I have 4 Boy bags, and none of them look like that.....I’ve never received any Boy pics from SAs that look like that, either.  It looks a little weird, IMO....like the clasp is attached too tightly.


----------



## Steph5487

That’s looks weird to me too! My boy does not look that bowed, also don’t mind my picture!  It’s the only one I had on me at the moment!


----------



## happy27

Nope mine is not dented like that


----------



## dbcelly

Thank you @happy27 , @Steph5487 , @stylistbydesign !  Since it's clearly going to bother me, I won't be getting this bag.  I'm hoping the small caviar boy is not seasonal and more come in stock...


----------



## pinkypink00

heres mine. i’ve also noticed that on some small boys but i think it depends on the season & leather. small boys will always come by so dont worry!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I agree with @pinkypink00...don't worry, the small boys aren't going anywhere in that color combo.  You'll find one you love, and then the wait will be worth it!  Happy hunting.


----------



## aachen

Hi everyone, in the spirit of the Chanel mini craze, I was first on the reserve list at my local Saks.  I got a text from my SA today that the black mini with light gold hardware I'd be waiting months for arrived damaged/defective and apparently they were only slated to receive one!  

What are the chances that they'll receive a replacement mini if the first one arrived damaged and couldn't even be sold?  I feel like by now, I've totally missed my chance to get on a reserve list anywhere else to snag a mini this season; I texted some other SAs I know, but no luck.  Incredibly disappointed!

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## EmilyM111

Hi Guys

I've noticed something weird going on with my so black 225 reissue.  I bought it a year ago and didn't wear much (kind of going out bag and I haven't done it much last year). Somebody pointed me that the bag has a RHS bent - think it might have been like this from the outset but a. I'm not the greatest attention to detail person b. thought it was that design of the bottom causing it (but really didn't think much about it). Maybe it just got worse as I'm sure I'd have noticed it.
I'm keen to go to Chanel (as per advise I've got from After Sales people) but a bit worried it's been a year and Chanel will just tell me it's too late to escalate (I don't really want any refund etc. just fix the bag/swap with a non-defect one).
Any advise on how to talk to them? I'm in the UK and didn't get to have my own SA (i'm buying in multiple stores there) but will be going to the New Bond store. Planning to take the hubz with me as he's very charming and literate lol (I typically lose my spiel in a second).
I will really appreciate your views.

The first pic is pretty extreme, second one is after playing a bit with the corners


----------



## aki_sato

Yes I see how the RHS seems to ‘push upward’!

Does it flatten down if you place something substantial inside the bag on that area?


----------



## EmilyM111

aki_sato said:


> Yes I see how the RHS seems to ‘push upward’!
> 
> Does it flatten down if you place something substantial inside the bag on that area?


Unfortunately it doesn't


----------



## aki_sato

nikka007 said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't


Then I think you should bring it back to Chanel for them to asses.

There is only 12 months warranty now with them and I read you said it’s been a year.

Pls keep us posted.

When I saw your bag I thought it’s the nicest SO Blacks I’ve seen until I saw the the ‘issue’.


----------



## EmilyM111

aki_sato said:


> Then I think you should bring it back to Chanel for them to asses.
> 
> There is only 12 months warranty now with them and I read you said it’s been a year.
> 
> Pls keep us posted.
> 
> When I saw your bag I thought it’s the nicest SO Blacks I’ve seen until I saw the the ‘issue’.


Oh bugger - it was bought on 16/10/2017. Thanks for letting me know.

Well if i play with the bottom (making it a big into flat bag like the 226 reissue i have) the issue is less pronounced. Need to think about it as can't be asked to go to the store and learn it's too late anyway. Maybe I'll ask After Sales team. Thanks!


----------



## Iana24

Dear @nikka007 I’m sorry it happened to you. I also have so black chevron reissue and it has an issue too, the leather has a deep crease on the front but it wasn’t there when new. I brought it to the store and my lovely SA just said it’s normal and just gave me suggestion how to handle to prevent further ‘damage’. Mine is less than a year. I saw yours has more serious issue. I hope they can come up with the best solution for you. But pardon my lack of knowledge, my I ask what RHS means? As you said you didn’t notice it was like that from the beginning but I don’t understand how normal use can cause a bottom to bend like that. I’m a bit worried if it’s a common issue, I tend to overload my bag


----------



## Bibi25260

nikka007 said:


> Oh bugger - it was bought on 16/10/2017. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Well if i play with the bottom (making it a big into flat bag like the 226 reissue i have) the issue is less pronounced. Need to think about it as can't be asked to go to the store and learn it's too late anyway. Maybe I'll ask After Sales team. Thanks!


Yes please give Chanel a chance to repair it, it's only few days over the warranty you'll never know! Don't wait to much. Good luck!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Iana24 said:


> Dear @nikka007 I’m sorry it happened to you. I also have so black chevron reissue and it has an issue too, the leather has a deep crease on the front but it wasn’t there when new. I brought it to the store and my lovely SA just said it’s normal and just gave me suggestion how to handle to prevent further ‘damage’. Mine is less than a year. I saw yours has more serious issue. I hope they can come up with the best solution for you. But pardon my lack of knowledge, my I ask what RHS means? As you said you didn’t notice it was like that from the beginning but I don’t understand how normal use can cause a bottom to bend like that. I’m a bit worried if it’s a common issue, I tend to overload my bag


RHS - right hand side, sorry analyst jargon 

I honestly don't know what happened to this bag - either I'm totally not paying attention or maybe the stuffing (soft paper, bubble wrap) made it like this? Have worn the bag 3-5 times with just wallet, keyholder and phone.

Well - will then go to Chanel and chat about it this week. Will keep you posted.


----------



## EmilyM111

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes please give Chanel a chance to repair it, it's only few days over the warranty you'll never know! Don't wait to much. Good luck!!


Thank you - will go there this week.


----------



## Bibi25260

Iana24 said:


> Dear @nikka007 I’m sorry it happened to you. I also have so black chevron reissue and it has an issue too, the leather has a deep crease on the front but it wasn’t there when new. I brought it to the store and my lovely SA just said it’s normal and just gave me suggestion how to handle to prevent further ‘damage’. Mine is less than a year. I saw yours has more serious issue. I hope they can come up with the best solution for you. But pardon my lack of knowledge, my I ask what RHS means? As you said you didn’t notice it was like that from the beginning but I don’t understand how normal use can cause a bottom to bend like that. I’m a bit worried if it’s a common issue, I tend to overload my bag


Can you please share the tip? I have mine for over two years.


----------



## Iana24

Bibi25260 said:


> Can you please share the tip? I have mine for over two years.


I will. I also promised a few fellows to share in reissue thread. I just need to take a picture to explain and haven’t got a chance to do it yet. I am on a trip at the moment. But basically when you use one chain, use the front one to your shoulder. I (and saw a lot of pictures that people also) wear the back chain on my shoulder to make the chain drop a tad lower but this way, the front chain lays on the front flap and when we open it it gives stress to the leather at one line. I am not sure the crease was because of that but I took the advise as it’s no harm to follow. But since mine has already developed deep crease, it still bend on the same line when I open the bag but I try to make sure a minimum pressure by opening from/holding the inner flap. I am sure you have tons of experiences with many type of leather and style. What’s your analisys @Bibi25260 ?


----------



## Bibi25260

Iana24 said:


> I will. I also promised a few fellows to share in reissue thread. I just need to take a picture to explain and haven’t got a chance to do it yet. I am on a trip at the moment. But basically when you use one chain, use the front one to your shoulder. I (and saw a lot of pictures that people also) wear the back chain on my shoulder to make the chain drop a tad lower but this way, the front chain lays on the front flap and when we open it it gives stress to the leather at one line. I am not sure the crease was because of that but I took the advise as it’s no harm to follow. But since mine has already developed deep crease, it still bend on the same line when I open the bag but I try to make sure a minimum pressure by opening from/holding the inner flap. I am sure you have tons of experiences with many type of leather and style. What’s your analisys @Bibi25260 ?


Thank you for sharing! I haven't worn mine 227 (yet) on one chain because I find the chains a bit discomfortable with thinner clothes. But if I would wear the bag that way I would also use the back chain instead of the front one! It does makes sense. I do wear a seasonal bag sometimes that way with the back chain because there's a leather piece which I like to be on my shoulder but I think I have to reconsider the front chain because I've noticed the stressing on the flap.
I wasn't into flap bags because of the not so easy in and out, but now I do have 5 Chanel flap bags (mini not counting).

I can share the following: I've noticed last year when also on a trip I left the 227 reissue up on a desk against a wall overnight a horizontal crease was developed at the back under the back pocket! It did went away when I stored it as usual lying flat and when leaving the bag upwards on couches etc the crease isn't developing. But I do find the calfskin of this so black so carefree, mine has fallen a few times and no marks at all luckily!

I would try to stuff the bag when not in use and laying it flat so the crease can be "eased" and maybe dissapear in time.

I hadn't issues with the black harware chipping but I recently discovered a wear off spot on the chain probably from my hand. I had taken it to the boutique for replacement but they said the replacement would be charged (don't know how much) and the quality manager said this black hardware will oxidize at some point which surprised me because I've read here that the chipping issue on the black hardware was now taken care of by Chanel.

My Cuba flap is from canvas and it wasn't a rich black color from the begining but with some time the cornes turned whitish, I think I will 'repair' this myself. And my SA said black canvas turns white and white canvas turns black...

Don't know what else you would like to know?
Is this your only Chanel flap bag?


----------



## EmilyM111

Are you guys saying there is more beyond
- badly sawn corner (this is my hubz diagnosis, the bag is now less curved as i flattened it but the corner  is visibly slightly crooked)
- chipping hardware (didn't happened so far)
????
I might sell this bag


----------



## Bibi25260

nikka007 said:


> Are you guys saying there is more beyond
> - badly sawn corner (this is my hubz diagnosis, the bag is now less curved as i flattened it but the corner  is visibly slightly crooked)
> - chipping hardware (didn't happened so far)
> ????
> I might sell this bag


Dear Nikka I didn't wanted to scare you! The chipping issue is discussed and still is for more than 2 years now here on TPF and I thought you were aware of it. I remember some members mentioning chipping immediately after purchasing and some did not have this experience so it's hard to tell which one will or not. My guess is since yours and mine haven't chipped yet the chance is it will very small.
Please take this beautiful bag to Chanel and see what they can do for you.

The chains can always be replaced.


----------



## EmilyM111

Bibi25260 said:


> Dear Nikka I didn't wanted to scare you! The chipping issue is discussed and still is for more than 2 years now here on TPF and I thought you were aware of it. I remember some members mentioning chipping immediately after purchasing and some did not have this experience so it's hard to tell which one will or not. My guess is since yours and mine haven't chipped yet the chance is it will very small.
> Please take this beautiful bag to Chanel and see what they can do for you.
> 
> The chains can always be replaced.


Oh don't worry - I've heard about chipping before but when we have already 3 potential issues... With the notion of only 1 year guarantee, I feel particularly put off this bag as I'm not comfortable paying for a chain replacement or chipping repair after paying £4280. I have a big problem here- as most of DH, my husband is not a fan of buying such expensive bags (even if I pay from my money). I tried to convince him this is a long term "investment" (=you don't buy many cheaper lower quality bags) and the bag will last forever. Doesn't sound it's the case or I have to put additional £££.

On the bag -I took out stuffing and squeezed the bag in the reissue manner and the bent sort of disappear and now hard to make a case to them, especially after full year passed. I just can't be asked to go to the store as it's a long trip and I never had there amazing experience. Going to sell it ASAP.


----------



## xa2nbaybiguhatx

I bought this bag over the phone and just received it today. I saw a small crack on the side of the flap. Should I keep or exchange?


----------



## Bisoux78

xa2nbaybiguhatx said:


> I bought this bag over the phone and just received it today. I saw a small crack on the side of the flap. Should I keep or exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233522



Can you post a less up close shot? Its hard for me to see the bigger picture when its this close up. It looks super tiny in the picture so I want to see what it looks like from further away. I personally would exchange it since it's still unused.


----------



## xa2nbaybiguhatx

xa2nbaybiguhatx said:


> I bought this bag over the phone and just received it today. I saw a small crack on the side of the flap. Should I keep or exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233522


----------



## xa2nbaybiguhatx

Bisoux78 said:


> Can you post a less up close shot? Its hard for me to see the bigger picture when its this close up. It looks super tiny in the picture so I want to see what it looks like from further away. I personally would exchange it since it's still unused.


I attached another picture below. It is kinda hard to see because it sit right above the stitch line.


----------



## EmilyM111

Update on this (i reckon i was a bit intense the other day, purely due to dealing with annoying digital marketing rep, apologies). Have just sold this bag and purchased out of the proceeds a navy caviar jumbo  I thought through the issues that might occur and the limited capacity of the bag when the jumbo popped out
It's a beautiful thing but I'm not the greatest person to deal with SAs in case more damage will happen.


----------



## Iana24

nikka007 said:


> Update on this (i reckon i was a bit intense the other day, purely due to dealing with annoying digital marketing rep, apologies). Have just sold this bag and purchased out of the proceeds a navy caviar jumbo  I thought through the issues that might occur and the limited capacity of the bag when the jumbo popped out
> It's a beautiful thing but I'm not the greatest person to deal with SAs in case more damage will happen.


I’m glad you have solved this issue. Enjoy your new jumbo, I also hope no issue happen to it. I understand the disapointment and stress dealing with it. I’m also tempted to sell this bag and get the normal quilt reissue as it seems no similar issue happen to it but I just couldn’t let this bag go. I love it so much, everything about this bag is what I’m looking for. The look, the practicality, the size but except for unwanted crease on the front flap of course! I can live with it for now just hoping it won’t develop deeper.
Have a wonderful day to you!


----------



## Iana24

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I haven't worn mine 227 (yet) on one chain because I find the chains a bit discomfortable with thinner clothes. But if I would wear the bag that way I would also use the back chain instead of the front one! It does makes sense. I do wear a seasonal bag sometimes that way with the back chain because there's a leather piece which I like to be on my shoulder but I think I have to reconsider the front chain because I've noticed the stressing on the flap.
> I wasn't into flap bags because of the not so easy in and out, but now I do have 5 Chanel flap bags (mini not counting).
> 
> I can share the following: I've noticed last year when also on a trip I left the 227 reissue up on a desk against a wall overnight a horizontal crease was developed at the back under the back pocket! It did went away when I stored it as usual lying flat and when leaving the bag upwards on couches etc the crease isn't developing. But I do find the calfskin of this so black so carefree, mine has fallen a few times and no marks at all luckily!
> 
> I would try to stuff the bag when not in use and laying it flat so the crease can be "eased" and maybe dissapear in time.
> 
> I hadn't issues with the black harware chipping but I recently discovered a wear off spot on the chain probably from my hand. I had taken it to the boutique for replacement but they said the replacement would be charged (don't know how much) and the quality manager said this black hardware will oxidize at some point which surprised me because I've read here that the chipping issue on the black hardware was now taken care of by Chanel.
> 
> My Cuba flap is from canvas and it wasn't a rich black color from the begining but with some time the cornes turned whitish, I think I will 'repair' this myself. And my SA said black canvas turns white and white canvas turns black...
> 
> Don't know what else you would like to know?
> Is this your only Chanel flap bag?


Yes it is my first classic flap. Minis don’t count. I agree with you this leather is excellent. I’m not careless but not too careful either. I wear it on a trip in a crowded places, the subway, bus, security checks, cramped restaurants, you name it. And I carry my toddler whenever her little legs get tired of long walking and the bag has survived so far. When I carry my daughter, I try to keep her feet off my bag but honestly it’s envitable. This time of year she wears heavy boots. Not helping. But thank God no scratch and scuff. And I do hope it remains like that forever


----------



## EmilyM111

i've found after the initial hyper excitement that I wasn't using this bag a lot (as per my previous posts) but every time i looked at it, I couldn't make a decision. That bump was an excuse  Think the mistake was not to get 226 version but think they showed me 227 at the time and I passed.


----------



## EmilyM111

Iana24 said:


> Yes it is my first classic flap. Minis don’t count. I agree with you this leather is excellent. I’m not careless but not too careful either. I wear it on a trip in a crowded places, the subway, bus, security checks, cramped restaurants, you name it. And I carry my toddler whenever her little legs get tired of long walking and the bag has survived so far. When I carry my daughter, I try to keep her feet off my bag but honestly it’s envitable. This time of year she wears heavy boots. Not helping. But thank God no scratch and scuff. And I do hope it remains like that forever


That leather is incredible so maybe I'll come back to the design one day (rather 226 size as mentioned)


----------



## Bisoux78

xa2nbaybiguhatx said:


> I attached another picture below. It is kinda hard to see because it sit right above the stitch line.



Looks very tiny but it's something that would bother me as well.


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Yes i would exchange! Chanel bags are pricey!!!


----------



## Chanbal

It is very small and I would probably not notice it. Having said that, I recommend to exchange the bag. Chanel needs to improve the quality control for their bags, they are not cheap.


----------



## NomoCha

Hi, I recently purchased this m/l caviar shw classic flap. Upon closer inspections, I discovered the leather straps fraying, the burgundy interior protruding over the black exterior leather, and the burgundy bleeding through the needle points (which supposed to be a black bag?). The worst is the nip/broken leather of the front pocket where it joined main compartment. I took this back to the boutique and the manager wasn't in. The assistant manager was, agreed with the defects but wasn't authorised to do the cash refund. The manager called us a day later and said the assistant manager emailed her and said there was no defects.
We are now in dispute.

Edit: What I didn't disclosed was assistant manager lied to our face. Said she took pictures of the defects, and told us to take the bag with us because the staffs might accidentally sell it if left in the store. The manager today told us she was surprised the assistant manager didn't keep the bag in store for further inspection, and that there was no pictures taken.


----------



## NomoCha

I apologise, I posted this in the wrong place so you might see double posts!

Hi, I recently purchased this m/l caviar shw classic flap. Upon closer inspections, I discovered the leather straps fraying, the burgundy interior protruding over the black exterior leather, and the burgundy bleeding through the needle points (which supposed to be a black bag?). The worst is the nip/broken leather of the front pocket where it joined main compartment. I took this back to the boutique and the manager wasn't in. The assistant manager was, agreed with the defects but wasn't authorised to do the cash refund. The manager called us a day later and said the assistant manager emailed her and said there was no defects.
We are now in dispute.

Edit: What I didn't disclosed was assistant manager lied to our face. Said she took pictures of the defects, and told us to take the bag with us because the staffs might accidentally sell it if left in the store. The manager today told us she was surprised the assistant manager didn't keep the bag in store for further inspection, and that there was no pictures taken.


----------



## n1a

Chanel do not offer cash refund only credit note.
You are entitled to do an exchange once.


----------



## NomoCha

n1a said:


> Chanel do not offer cash refund only credit note.
> You are entitled to do an exchange once.


Even when the item is defective? Their receipt said refunds are made if the item is defective.


----------



## NomoCha

n1a said:


> Chanel do not offer cash refund only credit note.
> You are entitled to do an exchange once.


Oh by the way, how do you know which country I live in? The refund policy changes by the country.


----------



## BettyLouboo

NomoCha said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this m/l caviar shw classic flap. Upon closer inspections, I discovered the leather straps fraying, the burgundy interior protruding over the black exterior leather, and the burgundy bleeding through the needle points (which supposed to be a black bag?). The worst is the nip/broken leather of the front pocket where it joined main compartment. I took this back to the boutique and the manager wasn't in. The assistant manager was, agreed with the defects but wasn't authorised to do the cash refund. The manager called us a day later and said the assistant manager emailed her and said there was no defects.
> We are now in dispute.
> 
> Edit: What I didn't disclosed was assistant manager lied to our face. Said she took pictures of the defects, and told us to take the bag with us because the staffs might accidentally sell it if left in the store. The manager today told us she was surprised the assistant manager didn't keep the bag in store for further inspection, and that there was no pictures taken.



Sorry about the situation you’re in. It does seem to have defects. 

You’re right about Chanel’s refund/policies and how they are different by the country. Countries in Europe and Asia are the most strict with absolutely no refunds whatsoever, only store credit or an exchange for the same amount or higher cuz hey won’t refund the difference if it’s less. Doesn’t matter if it was card or cash payment. The Chanel in the US are the only ones are I know that offer full refunds/return policies within 14 days cuz customer service is gold there and it’s protective regulations for consumers by law. 

I remember witnessing a scene when I was in Munich where a customer came in and said she was there 3 hours ago but changed her mind and came back to return. They gave her an absolute NO. Only store credit or exchange. She was very upset. She was clearly a tourist and was never planning to come back there so store credit was not an option. I was mind blown at how inflexible and strict they were, esp for that particular situation. 

The only advice I can offer is try to contact regional management or a customer service director higher up the chain. Forget the boutique manager or the SA . Call the customer service number on the Chanel website of your country and try to plea your case and explain the situation with them. They can at least advice you on what to do or which options you may have.  And for next time, if you ever plan to purchase a luxury item, I can’t emphasize how important it is to always inspect and check your handbag thoroughly before purchasing. Good luck!


----------



## papapapa

This is not acceptable to me. The quality may be different from batch to batch. So try to return it and find another one.


----------



## kemilia

That's just nuts. The fraying would probably bug me the most, but overall, this bag needs to go back.


----------



## Christineee86

Had I seen this bag online on a website like eBay, I would have thought it was a fake bag and probably not even a very good one. If Chanel is happy with this quality, I am no longer happy with Chanel!


----------



## lvchanellvr

The fraying is not good.....and it will only get worse over time. I just checked my medium CF and it doesn't have any of the issues you have. I would try again to get a refund or maybe they want you to exchange it instead. At least you can get a cash refund, in my country, only store credits and exchanges are allowed.


----------



## NomoCha

I don't know why my original post was moved to Balenciaga https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-said-these-are-not-defects.998637/.
This is a brand new bag, a birthday gift and it was brought to the Chanel's attention within the 7 days period and Chanel is trying to spin it that since it's handmade, these things happens.
I don't think so Chanel ...

Please give me a little of your time and cast a vote. Thank you!


----------



## NomoCha

It's so disappointing. I wish I'd known this forum earlier. I've been a Chanel's fan for the longest time and never had issues with any of my purchases. More disappointed with the behaviours of Chanel's employees than the defects itself. I understand some time quality control are missed, but when they are, you would think Chanel apologise, take the defective product instead of trying to pass it off as handmade and it's acceptable quality for Chanel.


----------



## Swanky

Closing as this is the 3rd time this has been posted 
The first 2 were merged and temporarily landed in the wrong forum, it was quickly corrected. Please use the original thread.


----------



## Jz1992

Hi,

I bought my first chanel bag and it was the ivory coco handle with the lizard handle. I know I shouldnt expect a perfect bag but are these dots normal??


----------



## oliverwings

I am on the same boat of being really picky and noticing the smallest of abnormalities or “defects”. To me this looks very minor. If something was wrong with the structure or an actual cut or damage to the leather then I would be upset. Obviously crooked flaps or excessive dents and creasing on a brand new bag for example.  This looks more like a minor superficial mark. If you truly love the bag I would say keep it  and enjoy it! I guarantee you will find something “wrong” with every single bag if you really look for it . I have never seen a “perfect” bag. Do what feels right and enjoy your new Chanel! Hope this gives you some peace of mind , as I have been where you are. Now I learn to take a breath and enjoy my bags and Slgs . They look better as they age in my experience !


----------



## Suburbachic

Dirt or perhaps it brushed on something? Leather cleaner and moisturizer might fix it..


----------



## Jz1992

oliverwings said:


> I am on the same boat of being really picky and noticing the smallest of abnormalities or “defects”. To me this looks very minor. If something was wrong with the structure or an actual cut or damage to the leather then I would be upset. Obviously crooked flaps or excessive dents and creasing on a brand new bag for example.  This looks more like a minor superficial mark. If you truly love the bag I would say keep it  and enjoy it! I guarantee you will find something “wrong” with every single bag if you really look for it . I have never seen a “perfect” bag. Do what feels right and enjoy your new Chanel! Hope this gives you some peace of mind , as I have been where you are. Now I learn to take a breath and enjoy my bags and Slgs . They look better as they age in my experience !


Thank you! It did give me some peace of mind hahah it is very minor so I'm not that upset. I just hope it doesn't get worse-I literally just got it a few days ago. But I'll learn not to zone into the issues.


----------



## Jz1992

Suburbachic said:


> Dirt or perhaps it brushed on something? Leather cleaner and moisturizer might fix it..


That's could be it, but I just got it and haven't even used it so that was a bit disappointing


----------



## katlina

Hi everyone!

I use my minis back pocket sometimes, eg for an oyster card, a parking ticket, whatnot. Lately, i noticed that theres an inner strip of leather at the top of the pocket edge, like a lining, wich folds down whenever I reach into the pocket with my hand. Its uncomfortable because my fingers literally get stuck. I just inspected it and i think its the SEAM of the leather lining of the pocket. Obviously a seam wil 1-2 mm of a leather edge, and this is whats folding/rolling down when i use the pocket.

Should this bit be glued down though? Is there glue dissolving? Or is this always a loose edge? Could mini rect. Owners who use their pockets pls check and share? my back pocket on my medium flap has the same seam obviously but the leather edge is tightly sticking to the outside part of the pocket, no rolling down anywhere. I suppose its glued.. (since we are at it,my chanel magnetic box is also dissolving lol the glue became undone and the sides just popped open! Had to reglue it, what on earth... and no, i dont live in a humid area ^^)

If its not normal I would go and travel to a store as its not even a year old.. pics are difficult but i tried to highlight the bit and show how its loose with my finger  if it’s totally normal ill live with it ‍♀️ Just a newbie being very protective of her bag babies since im such a clumsy person anyway
Thanks everyone!


----------



## katlina

Bump!

Are there no mini owners who could please their back pocket for me?


----------



## misstran

Hi, I just checked my bag and it's not loose like that. I know what you mean by your finger getting stuck on that edge. On my mini I don't have that edge sticking out.


----------



## misstran

Hope the photos help. It’s so hard to capture it.


----------



## katlina

misstran said:


> View attachment 4304776
> View attachment 4304777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the photos help. It’s so hard to capture it.



Hello,
Thank u! Haha yes i had a hard time taking images too. 

Hmm so even if u TRY its stuck right to the outside of the pocket? With my old medium its tightly sticking together - i dont see any glue (that would be bad ha) but i assume its glue. I therefore wonder if the glue with my mini dissolved or if its because of the shiny caviar that its not sticking together.


I dont wanna send it for repair i heard so many bad stories  its not even a year old though so... i hope more ppl can chime in and if its really not normal for everyone i will go to a boutique. Thanks!!


----------



## Iana24

Hi @katlina here’s my mini from the same season with yours. No loose lining. I wonder does your lining has border stitching on the inside? I can’t figure out how it became loose while it’s very close to the stitching. Does the leather stretched out with use (although it’s very tight to the stitching area) or do you loose the stitch?





I just have a loose lining problem in my classic flap. It’s brand new from the store so maybe it’s a defect. Like you I also wonder why it’s not glued. My other flap doesn’t have the loose lining. I post in a seperate thread about it hope someone can advise.

Please update what you are gonna do with yours


----------



## katlina

Iana24 said:


> Hi @katlina here’s my mini from the same season with yours. No loose lining. I wonder does your lining has border stitching on the inside? I can’t figure out how it became loose while it’s very close to the stitching. Does the leather stretched out with use (although it’s very tight to the stitching area) or do you loose the stitch?
> 
> View attachment 4306083
> View attachment 4306084
> 
> 
> I just have a loose lining problem in my classic flap. It’s brand new from the store so maybe it’s a defect. Like you I also wonder why it’s not glued. My other flap doesn’t have the loose lining. I post in a seperate thread about it hope someone can advise.
> 
> Please update what you are gonna do with yours



Oh this is so strange!! My mini has the stitching line you mentioned, all perfectly stitched. I swear it wasnt like that in the beginning when I never used the back pocket and then I was out and about and used the back pocket for a day and suddenly noticed the issue of my fingers getting stuck because they didnt slide into the pocket but bumped onto the tiny leather bit above the stitching folding down. Its super annoying as you cant just reach into the pocket out of fear to „rip“ the seam whe you get stuck, if that makes sense.

To clarify: your leather above the seam is fully tight against the pocket? Its like that with my medium, theres no gap at all. Its like you and i have the reversed problem ur medium and my mini, wheres my medium is ok and your mini is fine lol!

Urghssss i hate to bring it in for repair but i might. If i do i hope they wont just glue it sloppily.... i wish a few more people would chime in. May I ask if you, dear @ironic568  have an idea?


----------



## shijay

Hi! I actually checked my mini square and it does not have the issue you have  The edge is nicely tight and it doesnt flap down....hope this helps!


----------



## ironic568

@katlina I practically never use the back pocket and I don't believe I have that issue on any of my minis, or flaps, but will have to check for you.
I don't believe glue is supposed to be used in this part of the bag. I think the issue you have with your mini might be a combination of usage (with the center of the back pocket bearing the brunt) and the stitching of the inner leather strip not being close to the edge enough. Another thing that can also can cause this problem is when the interior leather piece sticks out more than it's supposed to.

I'm sorry you having this issue. If it bothers you, and it sounds like it does, why don't you take it into Chanel and see what they can do/suggest?


----------



## katlina

ironic568 said:


> @katlina I practically never use the back pocket and I don't believe I have that issue on any of my minis, or flaps, but will have to check for you.
> I don't believe glue is supposed to be used in this part of the bag. I think the issue you have with your mini might be a combination of usage (with the center of the back pocket bearing the brunt) and the stitching of the inner leather strip not being close to the edge enough. Another thing that can also can cause this problem is when the interior leather piece sticks out more than it's supposed to.
> 
> I'm sorry you having this issue. If it bothers you, and it sounds like it does, why don't you take it into Chanel and see what they can do/suggest?



hey dear!
totally understand all of your points. the thing is just that its loose along the entiireee way of the pocket, not just the middle where one would use it. The closeness of the stitch seems fine as its just as "close" as on my medium flap. So I really do think theres some other issue.

Considering its just usage is quite shocking - that was just one day when I used it for a ticket maybe 10 times. 

thats sweet of you to check though! Because for now I just want to know if its normal or not. The next store is numerous hours away and im not sure if I want to send it off for repair with people reporting bags  being lost during repair processes etc.


----------



## Adjacent

Hi,

It it my first time purchasing a Chanel classic flap, and I'm so exited to get the cf in Ivory!  It is brand new, I got it from saks.  But when I took it home, I realize that there are two things I didn't expect:
- The corners and edges of this bag don't have the same prominent caviar grained (the little bubbles on the caviar leather is not as prominent at the corners).  I believe that no one has worn it, but is this something normal?




- On the chain, the joint of the two ends looks something like shown in the pictures, which makes the chain not smooth.  Is this defect or not?



My first Chanel is a reissue, which has a different chain, so no way for me to compare.  I would like to hear your ideas about it!  Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

I will return 
Looks like a display piece


----------



## lallybelle

I don't see what you are trying to point out about the corner, but your strap is normal. It's where the 2 pieces are joined together.


----------



## tenyongie

nt sure if the caviar part is a defect, but the strap is normal thats the termination point  however if it bothers you you should bring it back to the store and ask for a new piece for comparison


----------



## Adjacent

bagidiotic said:


> I will return
> Looks like a display piece


Thank you!  What makes you think this is a display piece, so do you think the corners and the chain are defect or worn?  I just hate the return/exchange process, but if this is a displayed piece, I might just take it back to the store.


----------



## Adjacent

lallybelle said:


> I don't see what you are trying to point out about the corner, but your strap is normal. It's where the 2 pieces are joined together.


Thank you for your reply!  In terms of the corners, I meant the grained texture of the caviar leather at the corners are not as prominent.  But if you don't see the issue at all, I guess it's not a problem 

I just don't like to go through the exchange process, unless I have to.  Also, this color is hard to get, I could imagine that I have to wait for so long for getting a new one.

Thanks again!


----------



## Adjacent

tenyongie said:


> nt sure if the caviar part is a defect, but the strap is normal thats the termination point  however if it bothers you you should bring it back to the store and ask for a new piece for comparison


Thank you for your reply!  It is assuring to know that the corners and chain are normal, not defect.  The termination point just doesn't feel very smooth because of that popped out part.  I'll go to the store to compare with other cf to see if their chains have this kind of long left-out part on the chain.  But if it is not defect I might just keep it. Thank you!


----------



## katlina

Adjacent said:


> Thank you for your reply!  In terms of the corners, I meant the grained texture of the caviar leather at the corners are not as prominent.  But if you don't see the issue at all, I guess it's not a problem
> 
> I just don't like to go through the exchange process, unless I have to.  Also, this color is hard to get, I could imagine that I have to wait for so long for getting a new one.
> 
> Thanks again!


I agree, all of what you pointed out is normal from what I know. My Mini CF in Caviar is the same: The corners are the areas where the leather is significanty stretched into shape - its formed into an almost 90 degree angle, mind that, and no leather pattern - may it be caviar, or any other surface pattern, will remain unfaced from this streching/bending into shape. Mine looks identical in all the places where the leather is formed into shape - all corners and edges, that is. I hope what I say makes sense.

amazing bag btw, enjoy it!!


----------



## Powerbunny

Hi Ajacent, I have the same issue. just got a flap bag from
Boutiq. Noticed the chain cuts into the skin when carry. After examine notice this, is this normal or defective? SIL helped to buy on 22/Jan in Paris. Wonder if can exchange for one in SG? It just doesn’t feel right, the chain leather edges feel sharp too 
Can any experienced Sistas advise more? Is it after season the leather will soften? I have a jumbo flap previously and thought it wasn’t like this.


----------



## Adjacent

Powerbunny said:


> Hi Ajacent, I have the same issue. just got a flap bag from
> Boutiq. Noticed the chain cuts into the skin when carry. After examine notice this, is this normal or defective? SIL helped to buy on 22/Jan in Paris. Wonder if can exchange for one in SG? It just doesn’t feel right, the chain leather edges feel sharp too
> Can any experienced Sistas advise more? Is it after season the leather will soften? I have a jumbo flap previously and thought it wasn’t like this.


Hi, I found a workaround to deal with it.  I just move this part close to the bag so that my arms or body won't be scratched.  I found it a bit annoying at first, but now I think as long as the chain is functioning pretty well, I'm ok with it.  It doesn't seem like a defect, and if it really bothers you, you can try bringing it back to a boutique and have it exchanged or repaired.


----------



## Marleah

Adjacent said:


> Hi, I found a workaround to deal with it.  I just move this part close to the bag so that my arms or body won't be scratched.  I found it a bit annoying at first, but now I think as long as the chain is functioning pretty well, I'm ok with it.  It doesn't seem like a defect, and if it really bothers you, you can try bringing it back to a boutique and have it exchanged or repaired.



I was going to say just move the chain around until the part that bothers you is inside the bag, underneath the flap 

You can also “turn/flip” the links around if they aren’t lying flat...I have to do this with my bags


----------



## edsltan

Is this normal? The curve on the edge seems a little off to me. The corner of the bag also has tight stitching which makes it look like the leather is cracking if you know what I mean. I could still exchange the bag but Im thinking twice coz the first bag I was offered was so dull and rough to the touch. I turned it down. But this one I like the leather more. I’ll upload the picture of the bag too.


----------



## rainypop

It looks normal to me. If everything else is fine, I would keep it. Good luck with your decision,


----------



## edsltan

rainypop said:


> It looks normal to me. If everything else is fine, I would keep it. Good luck with your decision,


Do you think the caviar is just fine? I heard there are different caviars being released.


----------



## plue89

Looks normal to me too, it's a nice bag


----------



## OCMomof3

Beautiful bag. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. Enjoy!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Looks absolutely stunning to me.  Is that 19P caviar?  I'm hoping to get that exact bag next weekend!


----------



## edsltan

ChanelCanuck said:


> Looks absolutely stunning to me.  Is that 19P caviar?  I'm hoping to get that exact bag next weekend!


Yes! Its series 27 from 19P. Post here what you’ll get too. So excited for you.


----------



## edsltan

plue89 said:


> Looks normal to me too, it's a nice bag





OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful bag. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. Enjoy!


Yea... its just that to me its not perfectly curved. But its not so obvious. Are the tight stitches on the corners of the bag normal? Coz it looks like a crack but not really.


----------



## edsltan

ChanelCanuck said:


> Looks absolutely stunning to me.  Is that 19P caviar?  I'm hoping to get that exact bag next weekend!


Last month I had a feel of the 19c caviar, maybe its just that shipment but the leather is so dull, rough and matte looking.


----------



## jill39

It looks great to me!


----------



## edsltan

jill39 said:


> It looks great to me!


Really?! Thanks! I really dont know what caviar is good or bad.


----------



## jill39

edsltan said:


> Really?! Thanks! I really dont know what caviar is good or bad.


Honestly, I am not an expert on Caviar.  I have seen ones that in my eyes are too dull or even believe it or not too shiny.  I think it is personal preference.  I think your bag is beautiful!  Enjoy!!


----------



## edsltan

jill39 said:


> Honestly, I am not an expert on Caviar.  I have seen ones that in my eyes are too dull or even believe it or not too shiny.  I think it is personal preference.  I think your bag is beautiful!  Enjoy!!


I have a question, is it normal that the back pocket is less shiny than the whole bag but not so much?


----------



## ChanelCanuck

edsltan said:


> Last month I had a feel of the 19c caviar, maybe its just that shipment but the leather is so dull, rough and matte looking.



Yikes.  I'm definitely won over by how shiny your caviar is there.  Does 19C precede P?  I hope I'm not stuck with C next week! (I'm aiming to buy at the Rue Cambon store.)

PS. I can't see the back pocket being less shiny than the rest of the bag - looks the same to me based on that photo!


----------



## edsltan

ChanelCanuck said:


> Yikes.  I'm definitely won over by how shiny your caviar is there.  Does 19C precede P?  I hope I'm not stuck with C next week! (I'm aiming to buy at the Rue Cambon store.)
> 
> PS. I can't see the back pocket being less shiny than the rest of the bag - looks the same to me based on that photo!


Its actually not noticeable. Lol. Im just kinda OCD. My mom cant even see it too even in person haha! Yeah, 19c precedes the 19P. But sometimes even the same season the caviar might be different as what Ive known from here.


----------



## KOS

I finally got my first Chanel bag!  I used it for the first time over the weekend and noticed what looks like 3 pin marks on the bottom part of the leather. Should I be concerned?  It’s the Gabriella hobo for reference.


----------



## mssmelanie

I love [emoji173]️ firsts!  Congratulations!  [emoji322] as for those indents, perhaps was it resting on something to cause that. Maybe you can try massaging them out with ur finger. I’ve had indents on my bag from it laying on the chain while it was stored. But they did come out when I made sure the bag wasn’t resting in anything to create a dent.


----------



## revangelina

Congratulations on your first bag . Did u purchase it at the boutique? I’d get it exchanged as it shouldn’t be there for a brand new bag. But the Gabrielle’s base is prone to such indents.


----------



## ilysukixD

Congrats!!! I purchased the same exact bag, I haven’t carry the bag out yet, but did you purchased with the marks on the bag or was it damaged from carrying it? Since the base is so hard, it would eventually have dents and scratch marks. Same goes for LV Epi line. The base is hard and tends to have dent marks. I think we should be aware not to bang our bags around anything !!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Congrats! As everyone is asking, did it have the dents when you took it out of the box?


----------



## Sourisbrune

Those dents are from the chain wrapped against the base.  Someone either packed it incorrectly or stored it wrong.  The chain should never be wrapped around the base of the bag.  I was told when I bought my Gabrielle, always store the chains inside the unzipped bag.
You can’t massage the dents out completely, but if it makes you feel a little better, the Gabrielle’s look allows for certain imperfections to look normal.
If it bothers you and your bag was packed like this when you got it, talk to your SA.  Hopefully he or she can give you some ideas about what you could do.


----------



## kk90

Hello, over a month ago I bought a bag for my wife in official Chanel store in Turkey.  After she received the gift at home and compared to her other bags, she noticed there are some weird defects. I sent an email to Chanel with questions whether that's ok, they requested more details and pictures, but later they never contacted me again. I would like to ask for opinions, thank you


----------



## lvchanellvr

Some SAs will tell you that was normal but the misalignment would bother me. 

It look like a scratch mark on the bottom of the bag which you can buff out with the cloth that they provide to you on your purchase. I would gently buff it out though. As for the misalignment of the flap, you can stuff the bag with the tissue paper or air papers and gently pinch the sides to readjust the misalignment. 

If you are not entirely happy, you can go to your nearest Chanel and ask if you can exchange for another one (if they have one in stock). However, you bought this bag over a month ago and in a different country. Best of luck!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I don't see the defects. Are you able to return it?  Sounds like you're not happy with it.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Seems like the turnlock is misaligned, causing one side of the upper flap to look crooked. Could that be it?


----------



## BettyLouboo

The scratch isn't a defect, it's just a typical scratch from handling lambskin leather - it can just be buffed out. However the flap on the square mini is misaligned. It isn't a defect per se but back in December, I saw the exact same black square mini in Berlin and the flap was misaligned. The left part noticeably sitting lower.  The SA showed me another one as they received 2 that morning, and it had the same problem. The black square minis are hard to come by but I passed on both.  2 weeks later, I was in Milan, happen to see another black square mini - same thing. I think there was just a bad batch of black square minis with the uneven flaps. 

If it bothers you, I would try to bring it to your local Chanel and see if you can exchange it. Provided you have all the receipts.


----------



## Bunnybunny88

So my brand new chanel was bought last year, only been stored. Few days ago, I tried to use it for the first time and noticed when I turned cc lock to open or close, it seems there is some sorts of spring in it, making subtle 'dang-' sound. The turn locks turns very easily and smoothly but I'm not sure if it's normal to have spring inside chanel cc lock. 

Anyone experience it? Mine was purchased from neiman Marcus last year with serial number 25xxxxx


----------



## TheCathmeister1

This is a cross-post with your other thread, but in my limited experience with Chanel I wouldn't have considered this abnormal.  I have a little "spring" noise, or a metal-on-metal noise, although very slight, in my classic flap turnlock when I open and close the clasp. I never began to consider it a defect and I've had the flap for 6 years?  However, I only have one Chanel with a turnlock and I don't recall taking not of this particular thing when I've been shopping at Chanel in the past.  I'm not sure how the turnlocks are constructed but I'd imagine there is some sort of spring or other mechanism inside to make the lock work?  I'm actually surprised the noise you're hearing is considered a defect, especially when you say it's subtle and for all other intents and purposes the lock is functioning smoothly.


----------



## 13roses

Hi! I’m kinda new to all of this, I’m not even sure if I’m doing this right but I just purchased a vintage Chanel bag and in over the moon!! The only thing I’m concerned about is this imprint on the cc turn lock....does this look normal for a vintage Chanel Diana bag? Any thoughts would help, thanks!


----------



## lallybelle

As I am not an expert, I always recommend authenticating rather than giving my opinion, especially with 1 pic. However the HW mark IS normal. This indicates the 24K gold plating. Chanel stopped using this in about 2009. There is a great thread on Chanel HW through the years, but I don't have time to look for it now. Why don't you take some pictures and try the authentication thread for peace of mind.


----------



## Angelia17

Hi everyone, I recently got a new Chanel wallet in Paris. I live in Singapore which is pretty humid so I am wondering if this is a common problem? The wallet is pretty new as well. Will I be able to do an exchange here?


----------



## honeypeach

Angelia17 said:


> Hi everyone, I recently got a new Chanel wallet in Paris. I live in Singapore which is pretty humid so I am wondering if this is a common problem? The wallet is pretty new as well. Will I be able to do an exchange here?



1) Did you use the wallet at all?
2) How often did you use the wallet?
3) how long have you purchase it?
4) what leather is this? (seems to me it's lambskin?)

although it didn't happen to my 10 year old lambskin wallet, but from my experience, most likely the SA would say this is just normal wear, *subject* to your answers to my questions above.


----------



## Anesthestia

Do you maybe keep the wallet very smushed (for lack of a better word) when in your purse, causing the friction on both sides to wear down the leather? That's rather unfortunate but I also think that the SA would most likely say that it's normal wear.


----------



## Angelia17

I just started using it for maybe 2 days? I believe it is lambskin but this is too absurd for such little use.


----------



## Angelia17

I purchased it just last week! And it isn’t very squashed in my bag.


----------



## Anesthestia

If you've only used for two days and just purchased last week, I'd bring it back to the store asap and tell them this to see what they can do! I agree it's absurd for that little amount of use. Do update us on what happens, hope you get this resolved somehow!


----------



## Angelia17

honeypeach said:


> 1) Did you use the wallet at all?
> 2) How often did you use the wallet?
> 3) how long have you purchase it?
> 4) what leather is this? (seems to me it's lambskin?)
> 
> although it didn't happen to my 10 year old lambskin wallet, but from my experience, most likely the SA would say this is just normal wear, *subject* to your answers to my questions above.



Did your lambskin interior have any of these issues? I think it might be due to the heat over here that’s causing this problem.


----------



## Miraku

Angelia17 said:


> Did your lambskin interior have any of these issues? I think it might be due to the heat over here that’s causing this problem.


Even if someone else's lambskin has these problems, they're not where you are, and you are correct that heat & humidity can cause natural materials to behave differently. If you don't like the way the wallet looks, then please alert the store ASAP. Your case gets weaker (and more likely to be brushed off as "wear and tear") the longer you leave it.

Good luck!


----------



## Tuned83

Don't think they will let you return as you have started using it (although just for 2 days) I have a wallet with the same interior but live in London and have not had this problem. I suspect the humidity might have a role to play in what's going on. The SAs in Singapore will be able to guide you as to whether this is something they see often.   What I think they will say  is that they will send back for assessment/repair.  This mighy mean Paris so potentially  long time away from your new purchase.


----------



## lulilu

I'd love to know how you make out with this.


----------



## Anesthestia

lulilu said:


> I'd love to know how you make out with this.


Same here! 

Please do update us, I would really like to know how Chanel deals with problems like this.


----------



## honeypeach

Angelia17 said:


> Did your lambskin interior have any of these issues? I think it might be due to the heat over here that’s causing this problem.



my lambskin long wallet is the 3 fold classic version. The interior is still perfect after 10 years.
I went to Singapore a lot and yes it’s super humid there, bad news for your leather goods... you may have to get a lot of moisture absorbent in your closet to protect them.
We lived in hk for many years when I was young, I remember my mum’s LV epi leather red long wallet just “flaked” entirely, the leather were severely peeled in small pieces after sitting in the closet for a few years.
Same thing happened to a super expensive leather jacket of hers (popular in the 90s).

Don’t expect you would get a refund— cross border purchases in another currency, no local store can issue you a refund or store credit. The best they can do is honour the warranty,— repair the item, or give you an exchange based on the item is faulty or defective.

I still think the SA would try to brush it off saying it’s normal wear and tear.


----------



## crissy04

hi ladies, i got my chanel small classic flap series 27 last December and haven’t use it since then, but today i notice that the flap has a big gap from the bag itself when it close. Its kinda bothering me with the looks of it. Is that normal for the classic? Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

The bag is stuffed, yes?  Perhaps with no stuffing filling its interior, and carrying it this won't look that way {?}


----------



## Klaneckya

Looks like you may gave stuffed it more than it’s calacity.. remove everything and after few days it should be fine...


----------



## bagidiotic

Practice gd storage habit 
All should be fine


----------



## Itz1997

I just purchased a classic flap m/l and absolutely love it! However, I’m not sure if the quilting is quite right on the two ends of the flap. It seems like it is missing a row of stitching as the diamonds on each end seem too big to me. What do people think? Is this a defect? Is this normal?
TIA


----------



## Mom30raps

OMG! I agree, it is indeed missing a row of stitching. It should look like the bottom part, another line of stitching in the corner.


----------



## Itz1997

Thanks for your reply. I tried on 3 bags and they were all like this... not sure if I am just being fussy!


----------



## Milena_6

Hi! Everything is fine with your bag - no stitching is missing. Greets


----------



## Mom30raps

Actually I just checked mine and it does not have a corner stitch, so I think yours look fine. Somehow from the pictures the corner quilting looks bigger. My apologies if I have confused you.


----------



## Itz1997

Mom30raps said:


> Actually I just checked mine and it does not have a corner stitch, so I think yours look fine. Somehow from the pictures the corner quilting looks bigger. My apologies if I have confused you.


Thank you x


----------



## Itz1997

Milena_6 said:


> Hi! Everything is fine with your bag - no stitching is missing. Greets


Thanks for your input


----------



## alisil

Your bag is completely fine. I think it looks bigger than it is because of the picture. You can check out some other CF’s they’re usually all like that 
Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Itz1997

alisil said:


> Your bag is completely fine. I think it looks bigger than it is because of the picture. You can check out some other CF’s they’re usually all like that
> Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Thank you


----------



## Itz1997

Here is a better more zoomed out picture. Does this change anyone’s opinion at all? I am now thinking thanks to all your responses that it’s ok - so thank you!


----------



## Anesthestia

I do feel that the two quilts in the bottom corners of the flap do look a little larger than most others. I too a good look at my own two M/L CFs and yours looks like its just bigger, but they don't conventionally put the row of stitching there... Not sure if this counts as a defect but I completely see what you're saying and it would definitely bother me a little. Really dunno how they'd fix it as there's not usually a row of stitching there.


----------



## NYCGirl06

Hello! I’m new to TPF and recently got my first Chanel bag — m/l classic flap in black caviar with GHW. I unfortunately had to exchange it twice at the boutique (and was told on my third trip that they only allow two exchanges). The first bag I got had a few scratches on the leather (it was peeling!), and the second one (new, unopened from the back) had a loose thread on the corner that they couldn’t repair. On the third try, I got one that seemed really good — brand new and still in all its packaging, had no loose threads and the leather was a bit softer / darker than the other two that I had brought back. As I was trying to examine it more closely, the SA said “it’s unwrapped for you brand new, so it’s perfect,” which made me feel a little embarrassed by my inspecting it so closely.

When I got home and took it out to look over again, I felt that it seemed to slant forward a bit when I set to down. It’s not quite tipping forward (bottom is still flat against the table), and I get that with a double flap, the shape of the bag is inherently not going to be super straight/symmetrical in the front and back. I did want to get the opinions of ladies who own the same bag — is this normal?

I think I might be overly critical after having to exchange 2 of these bags already! At this $$$$ price point for a bag, I would expect that quality control would be much better!

Any advice would be super helpful! Thanks!


----------



## alisil

That’s completely normal. Don’t get stuck on small details and enjoy your new bag! A loose thread can easily be cut if it’s just an ending that’s loose. 
The leather peeling however does not sound good.  

Your bag looks absolutely fine, enjoy it!


----------



## tinyturtle

Completely normal.  My classic flap does this too.

I do think it's a good idea to inspect your Chanel bag at the boutique.  Brand new and unwrapped or not, I (and some others here as well) have had issues with their quality control.  Since the handbags are handmade and for many other factors expect that there will be some variation, but only you can decide what you love vs. what bothers you.


----------



## shijay

Your bag looks good!  I also, had an SA make a snide remark when I was examining a brand new 'with stickers on" bag before I took it home.  So annoying! You already had 2 quality issues, clearly they aren't perfect! Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## StarBrite310

Yes totally normal! I have the exact same bag, except mine is from 2008 and it does the same thing. I was upset about the lean for a bit but then I got over it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## plue89

All my flaps are like that even the single flap ones and the mini also leans forward  definitely normal. You scored a great one! Looks so beautiful enjoy it!!


----------



## xo.babydoll

Mine was the same way, but does seem to improve over time with use! I’m glad to hear that this is normal


----------



## plue89

xo.babydoll said:


> Mine was the same way, but does seem to improve over time with use! I’m glad to hear that this is normal


Didn’t know that! Should use mine more


----------



## jcshin

yup totally normal


----------



## Happywifehappylife

I Bought this woc on 7th of march. Is this normal
Wear and tear? I didn’t wear it every day. Sometimes just for a few hour and rotating with my other bags. It’s very hard to take a pic from this. But the chain rubs on the flap and it looks scuffed.


----------



## Swanky

It's hard for me to even see, I *think* I see a little rubbing.  To me it's looks reasonable.


----------



## Happywifehappylife

Swanky said:


> It's hard for me to even see, I *think* I see a little rubbing.  To me it's looks reasonable.


Thank you ! Here’s another pic


----------



## Happywifehappylife

.


----------



## KittyKat65

Looks normal to me.


----------



## tinyturtle

Looks like normal wear to me too.  I wouldn't find this to be unreasonable.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Unfortunately that is what happens on the WOCs, the chain rubs against the sides. Interesting though that your WOC has rub marks already. I have had my WOC for four years and even though I do not use it all the time, I only really use it when I travel (I travel at least 3-4 times a year). The last time I used my WOC was for 5 weeks during my vacation, in June, and I probably used it 95% of the time I went out. Mine is made of calfskin and doesn't have the rubbing. I wonder if it's because it's iridescent? Hmmmmmm....


----------



## umamanikam

I too have a woc which I use regularly and made of calfskin .Have not noticed it .I heard the iridescent leather is thin so could be because of it .


----------



## Happywifehappylife

Thank you !
Mhmm maybe it’s iridescent ?! 
Ok it don't bother me much but very surprising I get this in this short time.


----------



## shanghaimei

Hello!
I just purchase this BA backpack that I’ve been lusting after for a long time. And after carrying it for one day, I noticed that there is a dent on the flap. I’m wondering is this normal because my bag isn’t that full? Or is it just poor quality? Of course, it’s more obvious when looking from certain angles than others. Does anyone else own a BA backpack from 19B? Is it the same for you?
Or am I being overly sensitive?


----------



## Hana45

I have the same problem.  I also purchased recently from Neiman Marcus. I carried mines for a week. My flap looks like there is a air bubble underneath, but with no scarring. 
Someone please advise.


----------



## Caliyoung87

I just purchased this preloved and noticed this creasing akin the back where the bag opens. Is this normal?! Sigh. Wish I looked a little more closely at the photos before purchasing!!!


----------



## Swanky

IMO yes, it's relatively normal.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Well, yeah. Of course it's gonna crease. Unless the bag is just a display and I never opened, creasing will happen.


----------



## ChristieT

Yup! My medium has the same opening creases. Normal wear and tear.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Thank you all ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## m_ichele

Yup totally normal due to the quilting and where the flap is starting to bend to fold over onto the front if that makes sense.


----------



## shanghaimei

Hana45 said:


> I have the same problem.  I also purchased recently from Neiman Marcus. I carried mines for a week. My flap looks like there is a air bubble underneath, but with no scarring.
> Someone please advise.



Hi Hana45.... I was able to do an exchange for another BA backpack that didn’t have the dent/air bubble thanks to my SA. Maybe you should ask your SA as well...?


----------



## Hana45

shanghaimei said:


> Hi Hana45.... I was able to do an exchange for another BA backpack that didn’t have the dent/air bubble thanks to my SA. Maybe you should ask your SA as well...?


Thanks, that will be my next step.


----------



## plue89

The more you open it the more the creases are going to be unfortunately. It doesn’t bother me though no one really sees it but you  enjoy it it looks like a very nice caviar with beautiful sheen on it


----------



## Caliyoung87

Thank you everyone!!! I’m going to enjoy her  haha I keep second guessing the price I paid for a 10 y.o bag


----------



## plue89

Caliyoung87 said:


> Thank you everyone!!! I’m going to enjoy her  haha I keep second guessing the price I paid for a 10 y.o bag


She looks amazing for ten year old  they are way better made then imo! It will be a piece that will stand the rest of time and you won’t be afraid to use her!!


----------



## daisychainz

Has anyone else experienced this flap issue with the business affinity bag? I originally got a coco handle but switched to a business affinity, and the flap seems weak/defective. It's almost like you can feel cardboard towards the bottom and top but then it's floppy in the middle - does this sound normal? The store didn't have others to compare it with. I bought it but I'm thinking maybe it shouldn't be this way.


----------



## Hana45

Maybe I need to get a new SA? She replied that this is normal for the leather on the business affinity backpack. So, no exchange for me.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Hana45 said:


> Maybe I need to get a new SA? She replied that this is normal for the leather on the business affinity backpack. So, no exchange for me.



Even when she said that, if you’re not happy, you can still return/exchange. It’s not up to her. 
I returned a bag once, because I wasn’t happy with the corner stitching. One of the SA’s (not my regular SA) said that this is Chanel quality and it’s Acceptable and that there was nothing wrong with the bag. I disagreed and returned the bag.


----------



## Hana45

Classy_Sam said:


> Even when she said that, if you’re not happy, you can still return/exchange. It’s not up to her.
> I returned a bag once, because I wasn’t happy with the corner stitching. One of the SA’s (not my regular SA) said that this is Chanel quality and it’s Acceptable and that there was nothing wrong with the bag. I disagreed and returned the bag.


Thank you!


----------



## jsilks

Hey there ladies! Just purchased this seasonal beauty from the 19b collection. I never saw this bag in person only online but I feel in love and decided to buy it. I just received the bag but now I’m unsure about it. You can see some parts of the bag are more wrinkled but I’m not sure if it’s just because of the type of leather on the bag? What do you ladies think? I have pictures attached. Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

Usually when I come in these types of threads, I find the posts ridiculous and roll my eyes...... but oh my! No, that isn’t normal at all. Was this a display bag? Regardless if it was, that condition is unacceptable. They should have never sent this out to you. I’ve bought a display item with a scratch here and there, but nothing like your bag. The wrinkles, the dents, the scratches, yikes!!!! Please return


----------



## Liberté

Could it be the new Chanel matelas memory foam lamb skin?


----------



## einertia

jsilks said:


> Hey there ladies! Just purchased this seasonal beauty from the 19b collection. I never saw this bag in person only online but I feel in love and decided to buy it. I just received the bag but now I’m unsure about it. You can see some parts of the bag are more wrinkled but I’m not sure if it’s just because of the type of leather on the bag? What do you ladies think? I have pictures attached. Any input is appreciated!!




Woah... this looks pre-loved... how unacceptable of them to sell you this bag when it clearly looks like it’s been worn / played with. Maybe it was a display product, either way, I don’t think it is fair for them to sell it to you in such bad state


----------



## Tuned83

Looks like it's been run over by a truck and bashed on the side of it for good measure. This needs a return! I exaggerate but you get the picture


----------



## jsilks

lipstick_bandit said:


> Usually when I come in these types of threads, I find the posts ridiculous and roll my eyes...... but oh my! No, that isn’t normal at all. Was this a display bag? Regardless if it was, that condition is unacceptable. They should have never sent this out to you. I’ve bought a display item with a scratch here and there, but nothing like your bag. The wrinkles, the dents, the scratches, yikes!!!! Please return



They didn't have this bag in any of the boutique's nearby me so I purchased through my SA at Saks. Since it had to be shipped to me I didn't get to see it before I purchased. Will send pictures to my SA and see what he says. Thanks for your input!


----------



## jsilks

einertia said:


> Woah... this looks pre-loved... how unacceptable of them to sell you this bag when it clearly looks like it’s been worn / played with. Maybe it was a display product, either way, I don’t think it is fair for them to sell it to you in such bad state



Since the product was shipped to me I didn't know what the bag looked like before purchasing. I wish I would have asked for pictures before hand


----------



## Jayne1

lipstick_bandit said:


> Usually when I come in these types of threads, I find the posts ridiculous and roll my eyes...... but oh my! No, that isn’t normal at all. Was this a display bag? Regardless if it was, that condition is unacceptable. They should have never sent this out to you. I’ve bought a display item with a scratch here and there, but nothing like your bag. The wrinkles, the dents, the scratches, yikes!!!! Please return


Agree. I usually think people are over the top with perfection... but in this case, I don't like the dents and wrinkles. It doesn't not look new and she paid for new.

Now if it were a used bag, that would be different.


----------



## jsilks

Tuned83 said:


> Looks like it's been run over by a truck and bashed on the side of it for good measure. This needs a return! I exaggerate but you get the picture



Yes I thought the same but didn't know if I was overreacting because I haven't gotten a bag in this type of leather before. My SA says it's distressed leather so I think he is hinting that the wrinkles are normal but the dents in the back he said should not be there. He said they would exchange it and will contact the store that sold it. I'm not sure if I want the bag anymore if I'm going to have issues with the leather later on...


----------



## Tinagirl11

This looks VERY used or improperly handled/stored.
I would contact the SA you bought it from and tell him/her that you do not want a display item and would like one in pristine condition.


----------



## jsilks

Tinagirl11 said:


> This looks VERY used or improperly handled/stored.
> I would contact the SA you bought it from and tell him/her that you do not want a display item and would like one in pristine condition.



Yes I contacted him and sent pictures of the bag. He said he would exchange the bag and contact the Saks store that sold the bag. Thankful I am not the only one that thinks the bag is in an unacceptable condition.


----------



## brae

I am glad he is going to exchange it. The wrinkles wouldn't bother me, but those dents and scratches would be  unacceptable to me.


----------



## plue89

Omg the amount of dents on that bag!! It’s worse than any of the ones I own and mine have been bashed around even the lambskin. Definitely not normal! you must have been so shocked when you open it! It’s like the worst anticlimax ever


----------



## beemeowmeow

I frowned and cringed when i saw the pictures...it looks so used and mishandled! Please return it and exchange, dear.


----------



## Luckystar01

Hey! 
A Friend of mine bought a Chanel classic flap bag ingest colour for two years ago, and she is noticing some kind of cracking in the leather (it is the zip inside the bag, the tiny zip where coco used to put love letters). There is some kind of cracking In all of the corner. Have someone else noticed this?


----------



## plue89

Do you have a picture? I can’t really visualise it


----------



## LenkaR

For CHANEL PRICE-POINT this is NO WAY -  unacceptable !!! I recommend returning this as soon as possible!!! It is for me or by my opinion not ok as described quality "pristine" or "very good" on the preloved market - but as NEW ?! OMG - really bad - that the SA was willing to send this to you. The damages on this bag can be possible from storage (in-store or when they shipped) - but if not - how this pass CHANEL quality control? crazy and sad ....((


----------



## jng2b

There is no way that those dents will come out. And the side of the bag is a mess! unfortunately I have had this same thing happen with Saks. They just throw stuff in boxes and don’t even try to protect the item.


----------



## Cams

jsilks said:


> Hey there ladies! Just purchased this seasonal beauty from the 19b collection. I never saw this bag in person only online but I feel in love and decided to buy it. I just received the bag but now I’m unsure about it. You can see some parts of the bag are more wrinkled but I’m not sure if it’s just because of the type of leather on the bag? What do you ladies think? I have pictures attached. Any input is appreciated!!


You have to return it ASAP. Exchange for another one. That looks bad


----------



## jsilks

plue89 said:


> Omg the amount of dents on that bag!! It’s worse than any of the ones I own and mine have been bashed around even the lambskin. Definitely not normal! you must have been so shocked when you open it! It’s like the worst anticlimax ever


This lambskin feels different, my SA said it was "distressed lambskin". It feels very delicate and would be prone to more wrinkles and dents. Was so excited for this bag


----------



## jsilks

jng2b said:


> There is no way that those dents will come out. And the side of the bag is a mess! unfortunately I have had this same thing happen with Saks. They just throw stuff in boxes and don’t even try to protect the item.


I have a feeling that the way they stored the bag had a lot to due with the condition. Really unfortunate that I couldn't see the bag before it was shipped to me.


----------



## jsilks

LenkaR said:


> For CHANEL PRICE-POINT this is NO WAY -  unacceptable !!! I recommend returning this as soon as possible!!! It is for me or by my opinion not ok as described quality "pristine" or "very good" on the preloved market - but as NEW ?! OMG - really bad - that the SA was willing to send this to you. The damages on this bag can be possible from storage (in-store or when they shipped) - but if not - how this pass CHANEL quality control? crazy and sad ....((


Yes really disappointed especially considering the price point of the bag. It's currently being shipped back to be returned.


----------



## jsilks

Thank you ladies for your input! I feel confident now in my decision to return the item. My SA said they found a replacement but I don't want to have to deal with the possibility of having the same problems. Will update if I have any issues with my return.


----------



## Pennypen

Hi!

I purchased my first Chanel bag a little over a year ago - a medium classic flap in black chevron.

I used it maybe 3 times before leaving it in its box safely at home when I was living abroad for a year. 

I recently returned back home and took the bag back out and did a little inspection, and noticed that on the bottom of the bag in the stitches you can see the white from the leather under the black caviar peeking through (see pictures). Is this normal or did I purchase a faulty bag? 

I did such a proper inspection of the bag in the store and didn’t see this back then (guessing it’s the lighting). I know the leather is stretched out on the bottom of the bag so it makes sense you could peek the white through a little. 

Please tell me I’m just being silly and overreacting... If not, what should I do? 

So thankful for any advice!


----------



## plue89

That is odd! Haven’t seen that before in any of mine even if they are old. Is the leather actually peeling?


----------



## whyohhjay

They don’t really look like the stitches from the photos you’ve uploaded! I don’t think it’s normal. If I’m not wrong they only use black thread for those areas. Are they really stitches? Here’s mine for comparison!


----------



## tweetie102605

i just bought from the Chanel boutique a m/l black caviar flap with gold hardware and I noticed the inside top snap button has the Chanel Paris words misaligned. I compared it to my four other medium caviar flaps and it’s the only one where this happened. Does everyone else’s look like this? Should I keep or exchange the bag? TIA


----------



## Swanky

It's never occurred tome to look for that or that what I'm seeing isn't correct.  I'm not sure if I know what's wrong with it ?


----------



## tweetie102605

Swanky said:


> It's never occurred tome to look for that or that what I'm seeing isn't correct.  I'm not sure if I know what's wrong with it ?


Hi. All my medium classic flaps the snap button has the Chanel on top and Paris on the bottom. My new black with gold hardware has the words sideways instead of top and bottom. I’m hoping I’m making sense?


----------



## Swanky

Ok I understand now. I’ve just never looked at any of mine. It doesn’t affect the wear/quality/appearance, wouldn’t bother me at all.


----------



## tweetie102605

Swanky said:


> Ok I understand now. I’ve just never looked at any of mine. It doesn’t affect the wear/quality/appearance, wouldn’t bother me at all.


Ok thanks! I feel much better now!


----------



## karenjade

The one on my m/l flap isn’t perfectly aligned either, if that helps.


----------



## tweetie102605

karenjade said:


> The one on my m/l flap isn’t perfectly aligned either, if that helps.


It does help, thanks!


----------



## Bisoux78

One of my seasonal flaps has that "issue". It bothered me at first but after a while, I was just like "whatever". lol.


----------



## QD866

I love white bags, so soon as I saw this beautiful metallic pearly white WOC  I asked my SA to order one for me.  However, when I received the bag, it looks like this.  I don’t know what to think.....looks like the stitches took away the paint on the leather??  Is this normal??  I am so so disappointed.


----------



## brae

Is it normal? Yes, in the regard that I have seen a lot of WOCs like this. Acceptable to me? No. 

I returned 2 new raspberry 18b WOCs due to this. And then my Gabrielle WOC had the problem that is circled in the second pic (in the middle near the pocket). 

So regarding the circled areas all around the edges of the WOC:
The stitching tension was too tight when it was being constructed (or the needle was too dull), so the thread was sewn too tight into the leather or the needle didn't pierce cleanly, or even a combination of both, which caused tears in the leather. It's now being exaggerated by the fact that the leather is pulled tighter when folded over in those areas. If you look under a loupe or a magnifying glass you will see what I mean. 

The color of the leather of the WOC will make it more or less noticeable... but there are also WOCs out there that are constructed better. I eventually found an 18b raspberry that was acceptable to me. So, it's possible to find another pearly white WOC without- but it may not be easy. Remember that the color you see without the finish is what can happen to your WOC if it gets worn down, like on the corners or the back pocket on the top rim.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Unfortunately, it is somewhat of a frequent Occurrence. But no, you’re not being too picky. 

I have seen this on a lot of bags. I had to return a most beautiful light pink lamb bag once bc the stitch hole was so big and looked like the lambskin leather was going to tear along with the cardboard or whatever material was used to structure the bag. Unfortunate that we have to inspect them. Definitely takes away from the joy of acquiring a new beautiful bag.


----------



## QD866

Thanks for the replies!!
I think I am going to take this one back.    Lovely color though


----------



## VLluxx

Hi, TPF members

I need help to have a look at my new Chanel wallet that my husband just bought me as a gift.
Near CC logo, there is wrinkle or crease mark, my husband asked the SA about that but she said it is normal. I never have lambskin SLG or bag and this is quite expensive wallet compare to other models. 
How is the lambskin wallet wear and tear ?
Should I exchange to other model like coin purse in caviar leather ?

Thank you so much in advance for opinions.


----------



## Classy_Sam

The SA can say it’s “normal”, but if you don’t like it or it bothers you, you should return the item. I always buy Chanel items what I think is ok, not what the SA says.


----------



## shijay

Yes if you don't like it return it.  It does look a little crooked also.....if it annoys you now it will annoy you later.


----------



## fabuleux

It doesn't matter whether it is normal or not. If you don't like it, return it and get a new one.


----------



## VLluxx

Thank you so much everyone for your opinion, it did looks a little crooked to me as well but I wasn’t sure.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I would not accept that crease nor the crookedness of the logo.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm not the kind to be obsessed over every little wrinkle, but this wallet is sub par.


----------



## VLluxx

Hi, everyone

I went to the Chanel store yesterday, SA said all wallet of this model is like that. She said it’s nature of the leather. Well, I decide to exchange to Chanel boy coin purse, instead because I dont wanna see that crooked CC & wrinkle every time I use it, thank you so much for everyone’s opinion.


----------



## brae

mirin said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> I went to the Chanel store yesterday, SA said all wallet of this model is like that. She said it’s nature of the leather. Well, I decide to exchange to Chanel boy coin purse, instead because I dont wanna see that crooked CC & wrinkle every time I use it, thank you so much for everyone’s opinion.



Congrats, that is a beautiful exchange!


----------



## Happywifehappylife

Hello,

can anybody here help me? Looks this workmanship normal ? Or is this a bad issue ? Don’t hope so. Please help me 
It’s a m/l classic flap. I posed t(3 right and the left side. It’s on the opening flap
thank you


----------



## Happywifehappylife

Please zoom


----------



## Bisoux78

Happywifehappylife said:


> Hello,
> 
> can anybody here help me? Looks this workmanship normal ? Or is this a bad issue ? Don’t hope so. Please help me
> It’s a m/l classic flap. I posed t(3 right and the left side. It’s on the opening flap
> thank you



I'm not seeing what you're trying to point out...Can you be more specific?


----------



## Christofle

I don’t see anything either


----------



## Happywifehappylife

This. Looks like a little bit leather is missing and instead a hole is there. Like an open place. The other side looks good


----------



## Swanky

The thread?


----------



## Happywifehappylife

This is the other side from the flap


----------



## Swanky

I’m not personally seeing a defect


----------



## Happywifehappylife

And pics not so close from both sides


----------



## josiren

R you focusing on the "scruff" at the extreme corner?
It's not that obvious really unless u scrutinise it. 
If that's your concern.... then I would say. . is not 100% "normal" but it could happen.  It's lambskin afterall, and that scruff possibly happened with the craftsman is trying to sew or fold a part of "stubborn" leather. 
I wouldn't let it bother me coz it's really not obvious.  I've seen worse conditioned bags being sold n well accepted by the buyer.


----------



## Jayne1

I guess if we can’t see it, it’s fine, and enjoy that gorgeous bag!


----------



## MHLee

Happywifehappylife said:


> Hello,
> 
> can anybody here help me? Looks this workmanship normal ? Or is this a bad issue ? Don’t hope so. Please help me
> It’s a m/l classic flap. I posed t(3 right and the left side. It’s on the opening flap
> thank you



I have a m/l classic flap from 2008 and the lining leather doesn't go all around on both sides actually. The leather ends where yours does (in the one photo you are asking about) and is tucked under when it hits the edge to secure it. 

So to me yours looks ok to me—it's a lovely bag wear her often!


----------



## sparklywacky

I see what you are pointing out. If you just bought the bag, I would advise you to return it.


----------



## Happywifehappylife

Thank you all! 
Ok then I will enjoy my bag now ☺️ 


MHLee said:


> I have a m/l classic flap from 2008 and the lining leather doesn't go all around on both sides actually. The leather ends where yours does (in the one photo you are asking about) and is tucked under when it hits the edge to secure it.
> 
> So to me yours looks ok to me—it's a lovely bag wear her often!





josiren said:


> R you focusing on the "scruff" at the extreme corner?
> It's not that obvious really unless u scrutinise it.
> If that's your concern.... then I would say. . is not 100% "normal" but it could happen.  It's lambskin afterall, and that scruff possibly happened with the craftsman is trying to sew or fold a part of "stubborn" leather.
> I wouldn't let it bother me coz it's really not obvious.  I've seen worse conditioned bags being sold n well accepted by the buyer.



yes that’s what I mean


----------



## Happywifehappylife

sparklywacky said:


> I see what you are pointing out. If you just bought the bag, I would advise you to return it.



Don’t know if Chanel say it’s a damage or if they say that’s „normal“ ?!?


----------



## josiren

Happywifehappylife said:


> Don’t know if Chanel say it’s a damage or if they say that’s „normal“ ?!?



Really depends on the SA you approach.
Some "rare and honest" SA will admit the fault and take it back to the SM.
(my SA would probably do that coz she always makes sure i get a brand new piece especially if it's lambskin. she always advises me against display pieces unless it's hard to come by or i don't mind it) 
Otherwise, most SAs ( speaking for past random experiences ) , they'll just say it's inevitable to come aross some imperfections and we should just accept it and there's nothing wrong with imperfections as the bags are hand stitched.


----------



## DreamerWithin

I noticed a diamond engraved on the zipper in Chanel mini flap. It is from 2018-2019 collection. Got it pre-loved. Please pour in your suggestions.

Thank you!!


----------



## luvchanel77

I just checked my 19b mini and it doesn't have the diamond.


----------



## SApa1916

Mi


DreamerWithin said:


> I noticed a diamond engraved on the zipper in Chanel mini flap. It is from 2018-2019 collection. Got it pre-loved. Please pour in your suggestions.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583778


my bag is May 2018. It doesn’t have a diamond on it.


----------



## simplicitea

I bought a pre-loved Black lambskin classic flap. As you can see the sides are uneven. As noted, one side has a horizontal crease where as the other is diagonal. I know this could just be due to natural wear and tear, but would this bother you? Are the sides normally identical when new?


----------



## mrsirrgang

hopefully this helps, not sure what your asking exactly but I have an idea. I just got this CF 11/11
It's starting to bother me now lol, pls ignore the jungle in the background.


----------



## simplicitea

Thank you  Good to know!


----------



## lomodes

storing your bags with a customized pillow helps to improve the shape. try it.


----------



## simplicitea

lomodes said:


> storing your bags with a customized pillow helps to improve the shape. try it.


Thanks for the tip! Where do you get your custom pillows from?


----------



## lomodes

DIY. get felt material from the crafts shop, sew it into pillow and stuff it. 

i do believe you can get the same from etsy?


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Bag-a-Vie are my favorite. 
https://www.bagavie.com/



simplicitea said:


> Thanks for the tip! Where do you get your custom pillows from?


----------



## NatashaKR

Hi All,
This is my first ever post! This Christmas I was very fortunate to receive my DREAM BAG - Medium Chanel Classic Flap in Lambskin. I noticed however that the quilting on the bottom right panel of the bag appears to have CREASING / WRINKLE on some upper sections of the quilting (although being brand new and never used). I am no Chanel expert and would really appreciate if someone can let me know if this quilting is normal? Or is this is a defect? 

I am seriously considering taking this back to the store (I’m still within the 14 days and located in Australia) as this is my first Chanel and I feel like it’s not “perfect” given it cost an arm and a leg! I am aware that I can exchange or obtain a credit note - would Chanel provide a refund for an issue like this? I’ve attached a few photo’s - it’s not blaringly obvious but it is quite noticeable. Is this normal?

Thanks so much in advance fellow Chanel lovers!


----------



## honeybunch

There seems to be something different about this season’s lambskin, at least on the trendy CCs, which makes it very prone to wrinkling. We discussed it in a Trendy CC thread. I’m not sure if it’s affecting the classics too but I would exchange this if I were you because I’ve had lambskin flaps in previous years and they did not have this issue.


----------



## lallybelle

Lambskin can and will wrinkle. This is not a defect, but rather a characteristic of the leather. HOWEVER, I understand you wouldn't want that on a new purchase. I would go back and check a few out and possibly return/exchange. You should be happy with your gorgeous classic.


----------



## Olgita

I believe that some imperfections and wrinkling are the characteristics of the leather and are normal. However if you are not happy with the look of the leather then return.


----------



## Happywifehappylife

Hey congratulation to your beautiful holy grail bag! Wich series ist this?

i have a 28 Mini wich has a lot of wrinkles and a 29 series same like you. 
Like other people say it’s a Charakteristik from the leather and skin gets/ have  creases like our skin too. 
I think it bothers you a lot so I would go to the boutique and make a comparison with other med flaps and take a exchange 
I can send you a pic from mine later


----------



## vinbenphon1

Beautiful classic... It looks like an indentation from the flap, probably stored incorrectly. Considering this is nearly a AUD $9000 bag, I would expect near perfection. See if you can exchange. Good Luck.


----------



## Happywifehappylife

My pics from mini and medium Classic flap


----------



## Happywifehappylife

And mini


----------



## NatashaKR

honeybunch said:


> There seems to be something different about this season’s lambskin, at least on the trendy CCs, which makes it very prone to wrinkling. We discussed it in a Trendy CC thread. I’m not sure if it’s affecting the classics too but I would exchange this if I were you because I’ve had lambskin flaps in previous years and they did not have this issue.





honeybunch said:


> There seems to be something different about this season’s lambskin, at least on the trendy CCs, which makes it very prone to wrinkling. We discussed it in a Trendy CC thread. I’m not sure if it’s affecting the classics too but I would exchange this if I were you because I’ve had lambskin flaps in previous years and they did not have this issue.



Thanks so much for your comment. I’ve had a look at the Trendy CC thread and it looks like exactly the same issue - very interesting. I’m going to be returning the bag today. Fingers crossed I can get my hands on another one without the wrinkling/ creasing!


----------



## honeybunch

NatashaKR said:


> Thanks so much for your comment. I’ve had a look at the Trendy CC thread and it looks like exactly the same issue - very interesting. I’m going to be returning the bag today. Fingers crossed I can get my hands on another one without the wrinkling/ creasing!



yes I would do just the same. Years ago lambskin was so different. A deep saturated colour, glossy and shiny, and so smooth - and definitely no wrinkles. I feel like recent lambskin is more matt and dry, almost satin-like, and therefore prone to creasing. Good luck! Hope you find a better one.


----------



## gabygurl510

So this is my second Chanel bag purchase and first classic flap, when I got home I was doing a thorough inspection and noticed that the chain has two pieces that stick out, my mini doesn’t look like this. Can you please let me know if this is normal?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Mine also has this and boutique purchased.


----------



## Christofle

Perfectly normal, that’s how they join the two pieces of leather together.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Yep, totally normal!  Every Chanel chain-strap bag I have has those, although some seem to be more noticeable than others.


----------



## saraudarau

Yes, unfortunately nowadays. They hid it a lot better in my 2009 classic flap bag. The one i bought in the summer last year, in the Chanel store, looks like yours.


----------



## LVlifer

I think that if you are not happy with this you should not keep it.


----------



## OCMomof3

Yes, normal.  My boutique-purchased 19 bag has this.  My Classic, from the 90s, does not.  I guess they paid more attention to this detail back then?


----------



## Pinkie*

So sad that they decrease in quality


----------



## LVlifer

I think for the price these handbags are, the edge of the leather should not be cut off and left like it is. To me it is not "normal.


----------



## amandacasey

They really should stitch those bits down to make them stick out less


----------



## LVlifer

Are you going to keep this handbag or return it?


----------



## gabygurl510

LVlifer said:


> Are you going to keep this handbag or return it?


since this seems it’s a norm I will likely keep it and just make sure that part of the chain is inside the purse when I wear, just wanted to make sure this was normal for a brand new bag purchased from the boutique.


----------



## gabygurl510

Thanks everyone for the input it’s a beautiful bag I’m likely keeping and will post in the Feb purchases post.


----------



## Angl

Hey ladies. Recently bought my first chanel and noticed in photos that the chain looks odd (see photo). Does this happen with your chains also? I guess I was expecting a flawless design... also I clearly went for a non classic chanel but am now wondering if should have gone for the classic for better quality?


----------



## Christofle

Angl said:


> Hey ladies. Recently bought my first chanel and noticed in photos that the chain looks odd (see photo). Does this happen with your chains also? I guess I was expecting a flawless design... also I clearly went for a non classic chanel but am now wondering if should have gone for the classic for better quality?



you just need to play with the chain to straighten it out!


----------



## blumster

Hi everyone!  My beautiful Chanel 19 arrived today after a long wait.  As I was inspecting the bag, I noticed that the leather on the chains is not glued down on either side.  Is this shoddy craftsmanship?  For those of you with the 19, is this normal or should I return this and wait for a more perfect one?  I bought this from an out of town NM as I have no boutiques near me..... thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## TeeCee77

Normal!


----------



## blumster

really?!  I'm so afraid it is going to unravel!  Anyone else who has the 19?  Do yours look like this?


----------



## babypanda

Editing my post. I checked the pictures of my bag and my straps were the same.  It seems normal!


----------



## jinNH

i think it is normal. mine is the same


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Mine is the same. I had the same worry as you but I think I saw in another thread that this is normal.


----------



## blumster

thank you all for the reassurance!


----------



## debykf

I have 2 19s and mine look this too! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## AEGIS

why is it made like that?


----------



## OCMomof3

I have the 19.  Mine looks the same.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

AEGIS said:


> why is it made like that?



I am guessing with this thicker chain they do not have room to stitch it down, and glue would eventually peel off and ruin the leather. Anyone else with thoughts?


----------



## JolliE0202

Hi, im desperately need your input please. So, bought a Chanel classic flap in black caviar leather yesterday.
Upon checking , i see that the stiches on 1 corner are slightly crooked. The SA said because it's handmade, this is normal so I bought it because I really want the bag. Now im getting more bothered by it as Im not sure if this is a defect or not. HELP.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Please take it back and exchange it.

I’m not sure about it being a defect but it’s definitely sloppy craftsmanship. For that price, just exchange it and don’t feel bad about it.


----------



## JolliE0202

The thing is I already exchanged once because the first one had loose stitch on side and slightly misalign flap. I exchanged with this one and the SA said I'm only allowed 1 exchange. Not sure if that is their policy? I thought i could live with it as really love the bag but I couldnt sleep at night thinking about it. Lol.


----------



## amandacasey

One of my 19s (in pic) has a piece of the leather sticking out worse than in my other 19s, but they all definitely have that to some degree


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I think your expectations *may* be a bit high. You certainly have a right to feel the way you do, but I would advise not to purchase luxury items if these kind of small details bother you.


----------



## Jem131

JolliE0202 said:


> Hi, im desperately need your input please. So, bought a Chanel classic flap in black caviar leather yesterday.
> Upon checking , i see that the stiches on 1 corner are slightly crooked. The SA said because it's handmade, this is normal so I bought it because I really want the bag. Now im getting more bothered by it as Im not sure if this is a defect or not. HELP.


Totally agree with your concerns. Handmade does not translate to messy stitching.  Return without remorse and get another bag. If they are in short supply, better to waitlist for a bag with which you’ll truly be happy.


----------



## katlina

I dont see a fault, my bags have similar corners. How else are they supposed so stitch such tough leather around the corner?


----------



## Olgita

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I think your expectations *may* be a bit high. You certainly have a right to feel the way you do, but I would advise not to purchase luxury items if these kind of small details bother you.



I agree with the above poster. Expansive does not equal perfect or indestructible. To me this looks very magnifyed and would not bother me at all. Maybe some of my bags have the same corners or worse, I really would not know as i don’t over analyze the bags. No handbag is worse losing sleep at night.


----------



## honeybunch

I’m pretty sure the corners of mine are the same. You’ve been told you can only have one exchange so you will probably just have to accept it. I was in a similar situation. I’d had an exchange already due to a fault and was told it was a final return. I exchanged the bag and then found three faults when I got home. There was nothing I could do about it. I didn’t even try. I had a few sleepless nights over it but now I realise I just have to accept it. It’s sickening and I feel your pain when you’ve spent so much money but just tell yourself if you exchange it you could end up with one that’s got an even worse fault.


----------



## JolliE0202

katlina said:


> I dont see a fault, my bags have similar corners. How else are they supposed so stitch such tough leather around the corner?


I saw one with perfect corners , really really smooth and tidy workmanship but unfortunately not the colour i want.


----------



## JolliE0202

Olgita said:


> I agree with the above poster. Expansive does not equal perfect or indestructible. To me this looks very magnifyed and would not bother me at all. Maybe some of my bags have the same corners or worse, I really would not know as i don’t over analyze the bags. No handbag is worse losing sleep at night.


Lol...yes im OCD to the max so this really bothers me. Especially i have seen other similar bags that have perfect corners.


----------



## Olgita

JolliE0202 said:


> Lol...yes im OCD to the max so this really bothers me. Especially i have seen other similar bags that have perfect corners.



I mean you can try exchanging it again. The worst thing that could happen is that they will say to you that you can not exchange anymore which is not the end of the world. Even so magnified up close the corner does not look that bad to me. Maybe try different boutique if possible so they would not know you have exchanged already. Hehe.


----------



## blu3kiss

If you can’t exchange it anymore, then just return it! Then buy another bag in great condition. Don’t listen to this people saying your expectation is too high. For the price of this bag, you should be satisfied. Just be patient and you will find the perfect bag that will suit you. We should count this luxury brand accountable for their quality control and craftsmanship.


----------



## saraudarau

Hi! I looked at the corners of my bag (black caviar, M/L, classic flap), and they did not look like the one in your picture. However, I'm sure my bag has lots of flaws that I don't even know about. What I think is most important is that you're happy with your purchase. If it's going to bother you, maybe you should return it if that's an option.


----------



## Mosman

Return it or exchange it, I exchanged 2 times, until I got a perfect one.
Hand made doesn’t meant quality can be crap, you have to be happy with it so you can fully enjoy it !!!


----------



## Swanky

You’re clearly unhappy with this bag. My advice is exchange it but look it over VERY well before leaving the store.


----------



## Classy_Sam

I exchanged my BA because it had these corners.
I got the same answer as you did; handmade. sorry, but not acceptable for me. I waited 2 months and then the perfect one came along.


----------



## Pinkie*

I would return


----------



## Fastfrs

Pinkie* said:


> I would return


I bought blue 19S classic last year. They were hard to find so I took the one I was able to locate. Two of the corners looked like this. I tried to and couldn’t get over it even a year later and sold it this year without ever carrying it. If it bothers you already, I wouldn’t keep it


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

JolliE0202 said:


> Hi, im desperately need your input please. So, bought a Chanel classic flap in black caviar leather yesterday.
> Upon checking , i see that the stiches on 1 corner are slightly crooked. The SA said because it's handmade, this is normal so I bought it because I really want the bag. Now im getting more bothered by it as Im not sure if this is a defect or not. HELP.


Defective. I had a similar issue but much worse all over the bottom. It cannot be fixed. If it doesn’t bother you then keep it but it is technically defective in that area.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Just return it quickly if you can. Otherwise they will give you bunch of excuses like handmade, every batch is different, or assume you have used it and it’s a wear and tear nothing they can do about it. So hurry!


----------



## noisette75

Hello everyone, I recently purchased my dream bag, the Chanel classic medium double flap in caviar leather and silver hardware. I inspected the bag very closely at the boutique and I was sure I did not see any defect but... I realize now that the logo may be a bit off/asymmetrical... I took measurements and there is 1 millimeter of difference between the top of the logo left vs. right side. Am I crazy or do you see it too and would you try to return the bag? Is the logo of your Chanel bag perfectly straight? I'm wondering if I should contact the SA who sold it to me (more than one month ago...) to see if an exchange would be possible given that this could be considered as a defect...


----------



## Venessa84

I think this is beautiful and wouldn’t have noticed this or think about returning it. But if you’re unhappy, I’d return it but also keep in mind the next one may have actual defects.


----------



## cjgirl80

if it bothers you, i think the best thing is to take it back to the store. the SA should be able to fix it for you. i didn't notice it though, to be honest.


----------



## noisette75

cjgirl80 said:


> if it bothers you, i think the best thing is to take it back to the store. the SA should be able to fix it for you. i didn't notice it though, to be honest.





Venessa84 said:


> I think this is beautiful and wouldn’t have noticed this or think about returning it. But if you’re unhappy, I’d return it but also keep in mind the next one may have actual defects.



Thank you very much for your replies . It reassures me that you did not notice it!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I had trouble noticing it.

I would keep this bag.


----------



## misstran

Your logo looks good. I usually exchange for crooked logos too but I think yours is fine


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Wouldn't have noticed at all.


----------



## honeybunch

I am really picky so I feel your pain but honestly I can’t see what you’re referring to. From experience, if the flaw is as minor as this and it’s the only thing bothering you, I would advise you just to accept it, because there are so many flaps out there with much worse defects and it’s likely that the one you exchange it for would have worse issues. I have checked out a lot of flaps over the years and seen so many issues with nearly all of them. Don’t get be started on the one I currently own but there was nothing I could do about it! Lol! Enjoy your bag, it’s beautiful.


----------



## globsey

I see it. I'm very picky as well like you. If this is a seasonal flap and really limited quantity and hard to get, I'd accept it and keep it. But for classic flap, considering it's classic and the price, I need to be 100% happy with it. Yes it's hand-made etc but there are other classic flaps with a perfect centered cc. I'd not compromise, Chanel always make this classic flap, I'd ask for refund and wait until I find the perfect one in my eyes.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

I wouldn’t have noticed it.


----------



## SPBiaes

Venessa84 said:


> I think this is beautiful and wouldn’t have noticed this or think about returning it. But if you’re unhappy, I’d return it but also keep in mind the next one may have actual defects.


I couldn't help but shake my head at your "but also keep in mind the next one may have actual defects" line because I can't deny how much I agree with this... wow never in my wildest dream would this come out of anyone's mouth but here we are - questioning Chanel's quality constantly and fearing we will get actual defects while shopping in boutiques. What has Chanel became?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Granted I don’t own a Chanel yet, but I don’t see it. Is there something wrong with my eyes because I don’t see the crookedness?


----------



## amandacasey

I see it yeah, a tiny slant of the Cc. This is something I check for when I get my bags. However I also check for leather quality,
Such as puffy quilts, and the leather on this one is really nice. I would personally not find this a dealbreaker but if it’s a dealbreaker to you, like someone said, they always have classic flaps so don’t settle.


----------



## noisette75

honeybunch said:


> I am really picky so I feel your pain but honestly I can’t see what you’re referring to. From experience, if the flaw is as minor as this and it’s the only thing bothering you, I would advise you just to accept it, because there are so many flaps out there with much worse defects and it’s likely that the one you exchange it for would have worse issues. I have checked out a lot of flaps over the years and seen so many issues with nearly all of them. Don’t get be started on the one I currently own but there was nothing I could do about it! Lol! Enjoy your bag, it’s beautiful.





SPBiaes said:


> I couldn't help but shake my head at your "but also keep in mind the next one may have actual defects" line because I can't deny how much I agree with this... wow never in my wildest dream would this come out of anyone's mouth but here we are - questioning Chanel's quality constantly and fearing we will get actual defects while shopping in boutiques. What has Chanel became?



I was not aware of Chanel quality issues (it is my first Chanel bag) and I was not expecting this for that price... The first bag that the SA showed me had a very asymmetrical flap, and she told me that it was normal and that it would "disappear" over time when I wear it, but I did not believe her and asked for another one (which is the one shown in the pictures).



globsey said:


> I see it. I'm very picky as well like you. If this is a seasonal flap and really limited quantity and hard to get, I'd accept it and keep it. But for classic flap, considering it's classic and the price, I need to be 100% happy with it. Yes it's hand-made etc but there are other classic flaps with a perfect centered cc. I'd not compromise, Chanel always make this classic flap, I'd ask for refund and wait until I find the perfect one in my eyes.



I just read a lot of posts about defects on Chanel classic flaps and now I feel like whatever bag they would offer me instead of this one would also have "hidden" defects that I would find afterwards when I bring it home... I even noticed last night that my bag has not a perfectly flat bottom (not very noticeable)... I don't even know if Chanel would exchange the bag given that I purchased it in February. Quite disappointing


----------



## noisette75

amandacasey said:


> I see it yeah, a tiny slant of the Cc. This is something I check for when I get my bags. However I also check for leather quality,
> Such as puffy quilts, and the leather on this one is really nice. I would personally not find this a dealbreaker but if it’s a dealbreaker to you, like someone said, they always have classic flaps so don’t settle.



For now I'm trying to accept it as it is.. but I'll see what I do when the boutiques reopen... I actually looked at the logo in the boutique when I took the bag and it seemed fine, but I may have been overwhelmed as this was my first purchase so I did not see clearly all the details


----------



## snowbubble

If it bothers you, I would go exchange for another one.


----------



## Venessa84

Winter’sJoy said:


> Granted I don’t own a Chanel yet, but I don’t see it. Is there something wrong with my eyes because I don’t see the crookedness?



I don’t see it either so I’m going to say there’s nothing wrong with your eyes.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I didn't notice until you mentioned it and now I can clearly see it. It is just slightly crooked, but I still see it. It would bother me and I would exchange it. I know myself and every time I use the bag, my eyes will always gravitate to the crooked CCs. Later on, I know I would kick myself if I didn't do anything about it, but that's just me.


----------



## missmythology

It really depends how much it bothers you, it is a bit crooked. I always think it needs to be decided in person if a bag works allover, 100% symmetry is not possible.


----------



## girlybride

I wouldn’t have noticed it if you didn’t mention, but perhaps I can see a small tilt. I wonder if it can be manipulated by hand to be set straight?
Have you tried?


----------



## Maxt

I see it too. I would return/exchange for better looking bag.


----------



## Tuned83

It looks a little wonky to me. This is a common place issue with Chanel though as well as slanted flaps. You just have to look in the boutique finds thread to see how common this is. It's fixable though, I am sure some members here have had this sorted quickly in-store.


----------



## lallybelle

1mm???? OY.


----------



## sizz

OMG I have the exact same bag with the same issue, around 1mm to the left, depending on the angle, it's also the second bag i looked at.
Otherwise I'm really happy with the bag so I don't really want to exchange it (i got it March 7, couple of days before lockdown, so not sure that would even be possible). I wonder if it can be fixed by unscrewing and ever so slightly moving it?


noisette75 said:


> Hello everyone, I recently purchased my dream bag, the Chanel classic medium double flap in caviar leather and silver hardware. I inspected the bag very closely at the boutique and I was sure I did not see any defect but... I realize now that the logo may be a bit off/asymmetrical... I took measurements and there is 1 millimeter of difference between the top of the logo left vs. right side. Am I crazy or do you see it too and would you try to return the bag? Is the logo of your Chanel bag perfectly straight? I'm wondering if I should contact the SA who sold it to me (more than one month ago...) to see if an exchange would be possible given that this could be considered as a defect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700951
> View attachment 4700952
> View attachment 4700953


----------



## jennyy

This has been bothering me tons. I bought a beige clair medium class flap from instagram seller Julia Rose. She listed it as excellent with minor signs of wear at $5295. This is a 16 series back, so probably around 8 years old? I received it and it is in excellent condition except the bottom kind of “bows” out. Perhaps. Something really heavy was put in there? Anyway, I wrote Julia and it’s always sooooooo hard to get any sort of reply from her whether I have buying inquiries or want to sell. Someone on her team says that this bowing out can happen with age. I’ve attached pictures and it was a little difficult to snap a pic of what I’m clearly seeing with the naked eye. 

Do you think I paid too much for this bag and this bowing is a defect? Or is it still considered excellent condition?

TIA


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I picked up something on my wishlist before the price increase and it just arrived today - reissue 224!

I was surprised when I got it to see this big crease across the front flap. Is that normal for a new reissue? I’ve never seen that happen for new reissues, just older ones. Thanks in advance for your advice - this is my first reissue.


----------



## lovieluvslux

That would bother me.  I would ask for another bag.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Me too.  I noticed the crease before I read what your issue with it was.


----------



## prettyfox

Any defects can happen even in a totally new item from a boutique. I don't know if you can see that it's concave at the bottom.


----------



## jennyy

prettyfox said:


> Any defects can happen even in a totally new item from a boutique. I don't know if you can see that it's concave at the bottom.


Such a pretty color!! Is that a soft pink? And no, I can’t see that it’s concave...

Did you buy preloved or new? I want to lead a sustainable lifestyle by buying more preloved items, but then I run into the risk of not having something perfectly new.


----------



## prettyfox

jennyy said:


> Such a pretty color!! Is that a soft pink? And no, I can’t see that it’s concave...
> 
> Did you buy preloved or new? I want to lead a sustainable lifestyle by buying more preloved items, but then I run into the risk of not having something perfectly new.


It's NOT preloved, but a boutique new, but it has still a defect. However, it is similar to the one that you have in your bag. I cannot see the defect that you're talking about. Isn't it crazy that you can see, but others cannot see? I have had so many of the cases for the boutique new bags.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Thank you both, I agree. I reached out to my SA and she is going to send me a new one.


----------



## Mariajorgensen

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I picked up something on my wishlist before the price increase and it just arrived today - reissue 224!
> 
> I was surprised when I got it to see this big crease across the front flap. Is that normal for a new reissue? I’ve never seen that happen for new reissues, just older ones. Thanks in advance for your advice - this is my first reissue.



beautiful! Congratulations 

what price increase?!? Have I missed something !!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Mariajorgensen said:


> beautiful! Congratulations
> 
> what price increase?!? Have I missed something !!



go check out the thread “price increase” under Chanel shopping - it’s rumored that there will be a price increase next week!


----------



## apple255

Exchange


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Whoa!! Usually I’m liberal in accepting imperfections, but this one is a no-go.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Whoa!! Usually I’m liberal in accepting imperfections, but this one is a no-go.



Right?! Some of my other bags have very slight imperfections (off center turnlock, stuff like that), but this was pretty bad. Makes me feel better that others feel the same


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I cannot see the defect.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Right?! Some of my other bags have very slight imperfections (off center turnlock, stuff like that), but this was pretty bad. Makes me feel better that others feel the same


I’m sorry this has happened. I’m guessing the 224 size is hard to find — I wish you the best of luck in finding a good replacement. Do you have a good SA?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’m sorry this has happened. I’m guessing the 224 size is hard to find — I wish you the best of luck in finding a good replacement. Do you have a good SA?



shes great, and actually wasn’t the one to ring this but she did track it down. She already had another shipped to me yesterday so I’m just waiting for it to arrive. Crossing my fingers that this one is perfect!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Please keep us updated!


----------



## Muffin_Top

I'm usually not picky, but that crease directly jumped in my face ! How could they pack such a bag ?


----------



## ashin121

Definitely would exchange.  I'm not picky either but that's the first thing I noticed when I looked at your picture.


----------



## k5ml3k

I works exchange as well. Good luck!


----------



## TraceySH

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I picked up something on my wishlist before the price increase and it just arrived today - reissue 224!
> 
> I was surprised when I got it to see this big crease across the front flap. Is that normal for a new reissue? I’ve never seen that happen for new reissues, just older ones. Thanks in advance for your advice - this is my first reissue.


This looks like    a reissue mini - no? They haven't had 224's in quite some time. Does it have a double flap or single? (224 have double flap  & is $5200 USD currently - mini is a WAY better value). Regardless, it's not looking so hot. Maybe not stored properly or a return/ store display?


----------



## LuxNewbie

jennyy said:


> This has been bothering me tons. I bought a beige clair medium class flap from instagram seller Julia Rose. She listed it as excellent with minor signs of wear at $5295. This is a 16 series back, so probably around 8 years old? I received it and it is in excellent condition except the bottom kind of “bows” out. Perhaps. Something really heavy was put in there? Anyway, I wrote Julia and it’s always sooooooo hard to get any sort of reply from her whether I have buying inquiries or want to sell. Someone on her team says that this bowing out can happen with age. I’ve attached pictures and it was a little difficult to snap a pic of what I’m clearly seeing with the naked eye.
> 
> Do you think I paid too much for this bag and this bowing is a defect? Or is it still considered excellent condition?
> 
> TIA


Storage or usage issues. Return it if you're not comfortable. It's a 5000 bag, you deserve to be happily using it.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

TraceySH said:


> This looks like    a reissue mini - no? They haven't had 224's in quite some time. Does it have a double flap or single? (224 have double flap  & is $5200 USD currently - mini is a WAY better value). Regardless, it's not looking so hot. Maybe not stored properly or a return/ store display?



Thanks for the intel! I always thought 224 was synonymous with mini and that they used to be produced with the double flap, but could never find a direct answer on it. Anyway, yep this is the mini! Single flap. I’ll post pics when the replacement arrives this week


----------



## TraceySH

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Thanks for the intel! I always thought 224 was synonymous with mini and that they used to be produced with the double flap, but could never find a direct answer on it. Anyway, yep this is the mini! Single flap. I’ll post pics when the replacement arrives this week


It's a good value for the mini, and they are making loads of them these days which is why I asked! The 224 is slightly larger, and with the front flap you CAN put your phone there, but it's cumbersome and a lot more expensive. Your combo is PERFECT! I hope the one that arrives soon will be a little less dowdy than the one you were sent


----------



## Rockysmom

I don’t see an issue but if it bothers you enough to post about it it’s probably best to return it.


----------



## milkrun

Hmm it seems a little expensive for an 8 year old bag though. I thought you might find something cheaper from other resellers.


----------



## BigAkoya

I’d probably buy a new one.  That’s a lot you paid for an 8 year old bag.  Even if the bag is not used, the leather has 8 years on it.  

My SA just posted a beige Claire in case you are interested.  I posted the photo and her contact in the new finds at stores/boutiques thread.  

Good luck.


----------



## BigAkoya

BTW, I looked up my bag list and wanted to let you know you are correct on the age.  I purchased four bags from July-Aug 2012, and all are 16 series.  

To zoom in on exact months, I purchased a bag in May 2012, and that was a 15 series.  And then I purchased three bags from Nov-Dec and those are 17 series.  

So my guess is your bag is from Jun-Sep 2012.  Good guess on the age!


----------



## lulilu

I think the bag looks fine.  A pretty color.  But it seems very expensive for a bag that old.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

OMG, I am in shock as I write this: the replacement arrived WITHOUT AN AUTHENTICITY CARD. I recognize these are challenging times for stores, but for $3500, I’d expect that someone is quality checking the shipment for the basics. There was also a big scratch on the hardware, which I could have overlooked but WOW, it seems like such a huge miss to me to not include the authenticity card. 

My SA is sending me another return label for this one. So disappointing because they are all sold out, and I won’t be able to get a 3rd one before the price increase. This is the handbag gods telling me I was not meant to have this bag   

On a real note, I am concerned that they won’t honor a return because it will be shipped back without the card and stores aren’t open. I highly doubt it, but has anyone experienced something similar that could advise me?


----------



## TraceySH

shopmycloset_lk said:


> OMG, I am in shock as I write this: the replacement arrived WITHOUT AN AUTHENTICITY CARD. I recognize these are challenging times for stores, but for $3500, I’d expect that someone is quality checking the shipment for the basics. There was also a big scratch on the hardware, which I could have overlooked but WOW, it seems like such a huge miss to me to not include the authenticity card.
> 
> My SA is sending me another return label for this one. So disappointing because they are all sold out, and I won’t be able to get a 3rd one before the price increase. This is the handbag gods telling me I was not meant to have this bag
> 
> On a real note, I am concerned that they won’t honor a return because it will be shipped back without the card and stores aren’t open. I highly doubt it, but has anyone experienced something similar that could advise me?


What???? Omg. That’s reprehensible. What SA wouldn’t check that before sending??? Did you look in the booklet in the box - left cover - to make sure it’s not there?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

TraceySH said:


> What???? Omg. That’s reprehensible. What SA wouldn’t check that before sending??? Did you look in the booklet in the box - left cover - to make sure it’s not there?



Thank you! My boyfriend and I both checked literally everywhere in the bag, box, envelope, booklet. Nowhere to be found. I’m truly shocked!


----------



## lynnho

sorry to hear what has happened to the exchanged bag and hope the return goes well!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lynnho said:


> sorry to hear what has happened to the exchanged bag and hope the return goes well!



Thanks! I’ll post an update here next week.


----------



## Pointednclicked

Hello everyone! 
I recognized a curve at the bottom of my medium Classic flap and wonder, if this is normal or a defect. So the bottom is not perfectly straight and has a curve to the inside at the middle of the bag. I added a picture so you can see what I mean Since this is my first Chanel bag, I unfortunately don’t have a reference model or some kind of experience and hope you could help me calm my nerves  

Thank you & have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Muffin_Top

I hardly can see it, and in my opinion it will be gone when you have worn it twice.


----------



## missmythology

have you tried pushing it out from the inside?


----------



## noisette75

The first one I bought (medium classic flap) had a similar curve on its bottom, I exchanged it yesterday but mainly because the logo was slightly crooked. I don't know if it will be gone once you wear the bag as it is my first Chanel bag, however if you have trouble to accept it you should exchange the bag (however they all seem to have some sort of minor defect, all the bags I inspected at the store had something "wrong", even the one I took home... I just noticed it today  it never ends)


----------



## noisette75

snowbubble said:


> If it bothers you, I would go exchange for another one.





PuccaNGaru said:


> I didn't notice until you mentioned it and now I can clearly see it. It is just slightly crooked, but I still see it. It would bother me and I would exchange it. I know myself and every time I use the bag, my eyes will always gravitate to the crooked CCs. Later on, I know I would kick myself if I didn't do anything about it, but that's just me.





missmythology said:


> It really depends how much it bothers you, it is a bit crooked. I always think it needs to be decided in person if a bag works allover, 100% symmetry is not possible.





girlybride said:


> I wouldn’t have noticed it if you didn’t mention, but perhaps I can see a small tilt. I wonder if it can be manipulated by hand to be set straight?
> Have you tried?





Maxt said:


> I see it too. I would return/exchange for better looking bag.





Tuned83 said:


> It looks a little wonky to me. This is a common place issue with Chanel though as well as slanted flaps. You just have to look in the boutique finds thread to see how common this is. It's fixable though, I am sure some members here have had this sorted quickly in-store.





sizz said:


> OMG I have the exact same bag with the same issue, around 1mm to the left, depending on the angle, it's also the second bag i looked at.
> Otherwise I'm really happy with the bag so I don't really want to exchange it (i got it March 7, couple of days before lockdown, so not sure that would even be possible). I wonder if it can be fixed by unscrewing and ever so slightly moving it?



UPDATE - Thank you all for your answers, I went to the store yesterday as lockdown in France has ended since May 11, and they accepted to exchange the bag, which is great news since it was purchased in February! 

The funny (not so funny) thing is, I inspected two other bags at the store to choose between them, and I was sure I didn't see any defect so I took one of these bags... However... when I took another look at home, I saw a part of the caviar leather that looked weird/irregular. I've never seen anything like it, but I think it is not noticeable unless I point it out. I did not see it in store and I had to look at every inch of the bag to see it. Have you ever seen anything like this on caviar leather? Keep or return (if it is even possible...)?


----------



## Alice1979

I didn't notice the crooked CC on the first bag but I do see the irregular texture on the caviar of the second bag... Not sure if the boutique would let you exchange or return at this point now.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I think it looks perfect!


----------



## missmythology

to me this looks like a caviar stencil overlap. maybe you can see this as the individuality of your bag?  symmetry looks good, keep it


----------



## prettyfox

I like the first better than the second. The caviar of the first one looks better.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

I liked the first one better too but I don’t think they’ll consider an irregularity in the caviar texture a defect, as it’s not a craftsmanship error. I also don’t think it’s that noticeable. I had to magnify your last picture and squint to see what the issue was. Enjoy this bag and be happy you got her before the price increase!


----------



## cjgirl80

it's nice that they let you exchange it after they opened back up. 
as for your second bag, yeah i can see the inconsistency in the leather texture, it's hard to tell whether that was the baseline before the caviar texture was added on, or like another person said if the stencil just overlapped. it looks great from farther away, so unless it is really noticeable i think it's fine, especially since everything else looks good. 
also i think over time, the caviar texture will soften anyway so i think you'll be good.


----------



## Lulumelons

Same, I didn’t notice the first one but this caviar grain I noticed immediately.


----------



## LegacyFox

Just got my jumbo today and the strap looks odd to me.  Should I exchange?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Normal. Just the ends sewn together.


----------



## LVlifer

I would exchange. The workmanship looks shoddy. I wouldn't accept this type of "quality" on any handbag, regardless of the price. I think if you are asking this question you are probably not too happy with this chain strap. Think of how many THOUSANDS of dollars this handbag costs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Are you asking about the ends sticking out? If so that is completely normal and not poor workmanship. The leather pieces need to have a begin and an end and that’s what you’re seeing.


----------



## julia.pa

Omg, it took me a minute to even understand what is going on


----------



## no5

It looks normal to me but if you aren’t happy exchange


----------



## getimocanu

Normal


----------



## getimocanu

Mine is the same.


----------



## thedeathparade

My Maxi and Medium look like this.


----------



## imaddictedtoshopping

Hi everyone,

I purchased my first ever Chanel classic flap in the jumbo size a week before this quarantine hit us. I haven’t even been able to use it yet since everything is still closed in Los Angeles. Sadly the Chanel store shut down a week after I purchased my bag. Since I’ve had some extra time to only admire my bag with my eyes, I started to observe it a little more. I noticed the interior of the bag is not tight and smooth. It has some creasing/air bubbles. I also feel like my bag isn’t completely leveled on top when closed. Uneven maybe would be the better word. I keep reading it’s impossible to find the perfect classic flap since they are handmade via other threads. From my eyes, one side looks higher. I then started questioning: is my bag puffy enough, black enough, shiny enough?! I would love if it was darker, but caviar is not as black as lamb skin. I couldn’t choose lamb skin because I would use this as a daily bag. All these things are now coming to mind since I have just been staring at the bag since March. It is a 26 series. The question is, would this bother you? Is this normal? I love the bag, but I’m OCD so I notice everything.

Also - the store closed a week after I got it. I have 14 days to exchange which would mean I’d have another week after they reopen. There’s also been a price increase by 15% I believe since I purchased. If I wanted to exchange, they would honor the price I paid instead of the 15% increase correct?

I’m afraid if I go to the store, I’ll come across another imperfection that might be worse.

Ps: the bag looks more even when I button the second flap, but let’s be real who wants to do that every time they want to go in & out of their bag?

Thank you for your opinion! I hope everyone is doing well during this difficult time.


----------



## graciewwing

I’m not crazy picky, but I CAN tell you this, from the picture you have posted your bag is shiny and puffy and beautiful. If the slight crookedness bothers you, then you can always go look at other bags at the store and see what you think. The thing is sometimes the same flap looks crooked and other times it doesn’t. 

Also, my beige jumbo’s interior isn’t taut, but my black jumbo is. My red jumbo is taut. It threw me off at first, but I’m the end, nobody sees it and it still functions the exact same when items are in it. 

Totally up to you, but I love the puffiness and shininess of your jumbo!!


----------



## TWNG

I would return if I can. for the amount of $$ I put in to the bag, it NEEDS to be perfect. 

I wouldn't mind the price, I know the price has gone up recently, but if you're okay with pre-owned you can always find a jumbo there. I do pay attention to details to every handbag I purchase, and simply put, for that amount of money I'm buying an "everyday art piece" much more beyond a bag.


----------



## imaddictedtoshopping

graciewwing said:


> I’m not crazy picky, but I CAN tell you this, from the picture you have posted your bag is shiny and puffy and beautiful. If the slight crookedness bothers you, then you can always go look at other bags at the store and see what you think. The thing is sometimes the same flap looks crooked and other times it doesn’t.
> 
> Also, my beige jumbo’s interior isn’t taut, but my black jumbo is. My red jumbo is taut. It threw me off at first, but I’m the end, nobody sees it and it still functions the exact same when items are in it.
> 
> Totally up to you, but I love the puffiness and shininess of your jumbo!!




Thank you so much for taking the time to respond!

I'm new to Chanel, but have many LV's, a Prada, YSL & Gucci. I wasn't sure if these things are normal. I only had an issue with my neverfull having a stitching flaw. I exchanged it, however it was such a pain to find a store that had any so I was driving all over town for it. It was very annoying. I'm sure the Chanel might be just as hard. When I got this bag, they had 2 other Jumbo's with the silver hardware for me to choose from. The mistake I made was only really inspecting the exterior. I quickly looked inside for scratches, but that is all.

I don't know why some are tight and some are baggy inside. I read on this forum somewhere that allegedly they are not supposed to be sewn down so you can pull the interior out? Sounds a bit odd!


----------



## KN89

It’s crooked enough to bother me! For that price, I don’t expect perfect but i also expect imperfections to not be so obvious. It is puffy and shiny though. I agree caviar black is never as black as lambskin


----------



## eckw

You said your bag was a 26-series? That seems a bit dated for a bag you just got from the store. Yours is a classic so there’s every possibility it was sitting in storage until now but it does seem a bit strange to me...


----------



## imaddictedtoshopping

eckw said:


> You said your bag was a 26-series? That seems a bit dated for a bag you just got from the store. Yours is a classic so there’s every possibility it was sitting in storage until now but it does seem a bit strange to me...



Yes 26. I didn’t check the series for the other 2 they showed me, but my main concern was none of the bags had the blue sticker on it. I ended up going with the bag that looked the shiniest to me. This bag didn’t have a blue sticker on the CC lock, but it had a sticker on the inside plate that sits on top of the CC.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

So I exchanged a couple of jumbos three times cause I was so picky. I bought two from different places to compare (the initial one I got from neimans was perfect). That caviar is beautiful and puffy and black like people said above! It is slightly crooked but some flaps are and if it’s not so bad you can adjust it over time. The lining is supposed to be tight but I’ve had some friends who has bubbled linings that bother them and returned. I also had one medium flap that wasn’t so flat but I used it for a week and the bottom straightened out. Bottom line is, there are a lot of issues with caviar now (matte, bad stitching, dry), so u exchanging could possibly encounter other issues. Try using it for a week with it stuffed, and if it still bothers u exchange it. It’s too much money for a bag for u to be unhappy about.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Update:

I guess the third time a charm! This bag is in perfect condition and *gasp* came with the authenticity card! It was definitely a painful process with the returns, but I’m glad I got one I’m happy with before the price increase.


----------



## saltgirl01

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Update:
> 
> I guess the third time a charm! This bag is in perfect condition and *gasp* came with the authenticity card! It was definitely a painful process with the returns, but I’m glad I got one I’m happy with before the price increase.



 Beautiful! May I ask what store you were able to buy from? Everything in my area seems to be closed.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Update:
> 
> I guess the third time a charm! This bag is in perfect condition and *gasp* came with the authenticity card! It was definitely a painful process with the returns, but I’m glad I got one I’m happy with before the price increase.



Looks perfect!  I'm glad they honored the previous price!  Enjoy!!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

saltgirl01 said:


> Beautiful! May I ask what store you were able to buy from? Everything in my area seems to be closed.



I worked with my SA at Neiman Marcus, but she ended up sourcing it from a standalone boutique. Many SAs are still able to ring up orders even though stores are closed, so if you have one that you've worked with you should definitely try reaching out!



ChanelCanuck said:


> Looks perfect!  I'm glad they honored the previous price!  Enjoy!!



Thank you! Me too


----------



## xiaocheyixu

I also got one with a worse crease than yours and was told that I can only get refund since currently there are no stock and price has already raised now. I am soo sad.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

xiaocheyixu said:


> I also got one with a worse crease than yours and was told that I can only get refund since currently there are no stock and price has already raised now. I am soo sad.



that’s so disappointing, I’m sorry! Crazy that for this much money we experience so many quality issues.


----------



## leuleu

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Update:
> 
> I guess the third time a charm! This bag is in perfect condition and *gasp* came with the authenticity card! It was definitely a painful process with the returns, but I’m glad I got one I’m happy with before the price increase.


Perfect.
But you shouldn't have had such experiences with the two other ones. As another poster wrote, no quality control ?


----------



## acavancena

Question for those of you who own a vintage Chanel, is the wear and tear on this bag (series 2, classic double flap in lambskin) considered “normal”? I’ve been looking at other vintage flaps online for reference, but haven’t come across anything similar. There’s a lot of wrinkles on each of the diamonds, as well as the inner flap. I’ve included pictures below for all of you to see. Apologize in advance for the image quality, these pictures were provided to me from the seller:


----------



## phishfan

What size is this and how much does this cost?


----------



## acavancena

phishfan said:


> What size is this and how much does this cost?


Medium (10”), I offered to pay $1,850 for it. The seller listed the bag at $2,100.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

The pics look pretty “normal” to me although I’m sure opinions on tpf will vary.

Here are some pics of mine for comparison. Similar specs to yours only it’s a 4 series. I paid just shy of $2500. It came with a dustbag and authenticity card.


----------



## Monce66

I’ve been on the hunt for a beige classic m/l with ghw.  I finally found one from 2019 and immediately put it on layaway.  Prior to Checking out and making my deposit, I viewed all photos and read the description that it is in excellent condition with wear on the turn lock.  So I checked out immediately as this bag is hard to come by.   An hour after I checked out, I got too excited so I went back to view all the photos again.  This Time I zoomed in and that’s when I noticed the stretched stitching on the corners.  I don’t own a classic,  I only have one Chanel for now which is the boy bag so I don’t know if this is “normal” but I was comparing photos to other bags that have sold and I did not see this on other bags. I’m afraid that I won’t love the bag and I can’t get a refund since I put it on layaway.  I can only get a store credit minus 10%.  Its only been hours and I can’t stop staring at the photos.  Am I overreacting?


----------



## pinkrose398

That is completely normal, especially in the corners.


----------



## Monce66

pinkrose398 said:


> That is completely normal, especially in the corners.


Good to know.  Makes Me feel much better about this purchase.  Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Sushibunny

All my caviar bags from the Chanel boutique have those stitching on those pressure zones. On a side note that bag looks like it's in great condition


----------



## Monce66

Sushibunny said:


> All my caviar bags from the Chanel boutique have those stitching on those pressure zones. On a side note that bag looks like it's in great condition


Thank you for your reply.  Sigh of relief


----------



## lvchanellvr

It is normal and I have since way worse.


----------



## Monce66

lvchanellvr said:


> It is normal and I have since way worse.


Is it normal wear?  Will it stretch out more to the point that the leather peels?  This bad is made in 2019 but it’s in excellent condition.


----------



## pinkrose398

Monce66 said:


> Is it normal wear?  Will it stretch out more to the point that the leather peels?  This bad is made in 2019 but it’s in excellent condition.



It's not normal "wear" per se, it's just because the leather pieces are bound tightly by the threads. If you don't overstuff your bag, it won't get any "worse." I don't think the leather peels because of that.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Monce66 said:


> Is it normal wear?  Will it stretch out more to the point that the leather peels?  This bad is made in 2019 but it’s in excellent condition.


This isn't 'wear' but how it is stitched. This bag looks normal and I don't think you will experience peeling issues. However, in the past and can't remember which collection, a # of tpf members did not comment about the caviar peeling but it had to do with that batch. Enjoy your bag, it is a lovely!


----------



## Monce66

pinkrose398 said:


> It's not normal "wear" per se, it's just because the leather pieces are bound tightly by the threads. If you don't overstuff your bag, it won't get any "worse." I don't think the leather peels because of that.


Thank you for the info.  I definitely will not overstuff it


----------



## Monce66

lvchanellvr said:


> This isn't 'wear' but how it is stitched. This bag looks normal and I don't think you will experience peeling issues. However, in the past and can't remember which collection, a # of tpf members did not comment about the caviar peeling but it had to do with that batch. Enjoy your bag, it is a lovely!


Thank you for your reply.  I am now getting excited.  Can’t wait to receive it


----------



## lvchanellvr

Monce66 said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I am now getting excited.  Can’t wait to receive it


Please post your reveal pics and if you are comfortable post pics with you carrying your new bag!


----------



## Monce66

lvchanellvr said:


> Please post your reveal pics and if you are comfortable post pics with you carrying your new bag!





lvchanellvr said:


> Please post your reveal pics and if you are comfortable post pics with you carrying your new bag!


I sure will


----------



## acavancena

SpicyTuna13 said:


> The pics look pretty “normal” to me although I’m sure opinions on tpf will vary.
> 
> Here are some pics of mine for comparison. Similar specs to yours only it’s a 4 series. I paid just shy of $2500. It came with a dustbag and authenticity card.



Phew! I saw someone else post their flap with similar wear and tear as well, so I pulled the trigger and bought the bag.

It’s my first Chanel purchase, and I’m very happy with how she looks:


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Looks great!


----------



## pinkrose398

I think the wear and tear looks normal but the leather looks to be in poor condition. You might want to consider taking it in for a spa treatment with Leather Surgeons or another leather workshop. It would be good to get some leather conditioner too since the leather looks dry. It won't make the quilts puffy again but it'll help to make the leather soft.


----------



## acavancena

pinkrose398 said:


> I think the wear and tear looks normal but the leather looks to be in poor condition. You might want to consider taking it in for a spa treatment with Leather Surgeons or another leather workshop. It would be good to get some leather conditioner too since the leather looks dry. It won't make the quilts puffy again but it'll help to make the leather soft.



Thanks for the advice! The previous owner sent the bag to get conditioned before I bought it. For upkeep, do you have any conditioners you could recommend? I’m hesitant to send my bag away, unless it’s somewhere local.


----------



## pinkrose398

acavancena said:


> Thanks for the advice! The previous owner sent the bag to get conditioned before I bought it. For upkeep, do you have any conditioners you could recommend? I’m hesitant to send my bag away, unless it’s somewhere local.



I've been looking into this myself, and while I don't have personal experience with conditioning vintage bags, @ChanelCanuck has recommended to me these two conditioners:

I was reading in one of the threads on tpf that the green bottle is what the boutiques use as well to maintain their lambskin bags.


----------



## acavancena

Conditioned my bag today and now she’s well-loved and well-conditioned!


----------



## _kiki119_

is this a defect or something that is part of the caviar characteristic?
this bag was shipped to me fresh  and never open at the store


----------



## Annabella4

Lovely bag! Congratulations!
It is not something that I would notice right away. However at the price point of this bag it should be perfect. It looks almost like the caviar is cracked a little there? Is it deep? Or more superficial in the structure, like the caviar grains are missing? 
My caviar bags are older and have bigger pebbles, I checked but they don’t have this difference in structure.
I all depends on wheter you can look pas this, or if it will keep bothering you.


----------



## _kiki119_

It didn’t notice it when i first opened the box but when i took out the bag i noticed it.  
It looks like the pebble pattern changed and look different fm rest of the bag.... it is not deep i think.

i have sent a pic to my SA and see what she says


----------



## no5

It depends on how you feel about it. It would bother me because it’s centre front. It’s probably the grain of the caviar but it’s noticeable and I don’t think acceptable for the price.


----------



## _kiki119_

no5 said:


> It depends on how you feel about it. It would bother me because it’s centre front. It’s probably the grain of the caviar but it’s noticeable and I don’t think acceptable for the price.



I know if it’s is at back of the bag i would be more forgiving  i will see what my SA says


----------



## Bisoux78

*This *would bother me since it's front and center. I would definitely exchange.


----------



## _kiki119_

Thanks! My SA is willing to exchange for me! But it just mean it will take 2 weeks to get it again


----------



## CoastalCorgi

I purchased my first Chanel bag yesterday from the boutique at South Coast Plaza. When I got home I noticed something with the strap because when I was looking in the mirror something looked off. 

Is this normal for all of these chain straps? It looks like it is missing a link. Just want to make sure it is by design and not some kind of flaw. Thanks!


----------



## bisousx

Totally normal!


----------



## CoastalCorgi

bisousx said:


> Totally normal!



Whew! Boy am I relieved! Thank you very much for replying 3


----------



## cissy54

This is how the leather strap comes to an end. It’s normal. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Kiakaha

I feared the same and went into Chanel in London to exchange. They showed me 3 more. All were the same.


----------



## Wawamama

I just received my coco handle today. I have marked what annoy me in red... Is it normal to have both sides look differently?

I never bought any chanel bag with champagne hardware. One of the sales told me this season is "aged gold" hardware and another one said it's "champagne gold" but it looks like silver to me. Does champagne gold look like silver?


----------



## Wawamama

I just received my coco handle today.... But it looks crooked... Is it normal?

Also one of the sales said it's "aged gold hardware", another said it's "champagne gold hardware", but I feel like it is silver. Is it normal that champagne gold looks like silver?


----------



## 7h5f921

The hardware looks fine. It will look very slightly different in different lighting and settings.

 The flap looks like one side is not as low as the other. Personally it would not bother me as when it has bulkier things in it, most purses will not sit perfectly even. Having said that, none of my flaps sit off center when they are stuffed and in their bags. I am careful though to make sure they are stuffed so it doesnt slouch at all or wear uneven. Also when you store for a long period of time ( more than a month or so)  be sure and keep the chain off the bag itself so you don't get chain imprints.


----------



## Wawamama

When the bag has bulkier stuff in it, the flap looks more uneven. This is not my first chanel bag but this is the first time I want to get an exchange. Not sure if they will take it back?


----------



## KN89

It is a tad uneven, and if it bothers you or you notice it every time you look at it, I would exchange it

Hardware looks champagne gold. It’s my favorite from chanel


----------



## OCMomof3

Champagne Gold?  Looks like it.  If it's crooked while full and bothers you, you might take it in to the boutique and see what they can do for you.  My large reissue is very slightly crooked - doesn't bother me.  But you need to be happy with it.


----------



## Cool Gal

Try to empty out everything inside & see if it’s still crooked. If it’s and bothers you so much, just exchange it.


----------



## Wawamama

Cool Gal said:


> Try to empty out everything inside & see if it’s still crooked. If it’s and bothers you so much, just exchange it.



Yes I emptied out everything and it is still crooked. It bothers me a lot because I can't stop looking at the flap. Lol


----------



## Cool Gal

Ok, then it’s time for you to exchange...run, don’t walk!


----------



## ColourfulNoir

Hi All,

This is my first ever post! I recently bought my first Chanel bag -> Small Classic Flap in caviar. I noticed however that the inner flap (red leather) appears to have WRINKLE (although being brand new and never used). I missed this totally when in store during the purchase (I guess I was too excited!). I am no Chanel expert and would really appreciate if someone can let me know if this is normal? Or is this is a defect? 

I am seriously considering taking this back to the store as this is my first Chanel and I feel like it’s not “perfect” given it cost an arm and a leg! Would Chanel provide a refund for an issue like this? I’ve attached a few photo’s 

Thanks so much in advance fellow Chanel lovers!


----------



## tia1985

Happy Friday everyone!

I finally got a hold of the mini but now I noticed one of the sides seem off.  I seen posts where the sides stick out but my situation is a bit different. I noticed on the left side it’s dented in more a bit... see pics.

Is this normal ?


----------



## hiyoa

Wawamama said:


> Yes I emptied out everything and it is still crooked. It bothers me a lot because I can't stop looking at the flap. Lol


Hi, I have three coco handles and all of their flaps are even.


----------



## Wawamama

hiyoa said:


> Hi, I have three coco handles and all of their flaps are even.



Thank you for the info. I am sending the bag back. What colors do you own?


----------



## hiyoa

Wawamama said:


> Thank you for the info. I am sending the bag back. What colors do you own?


Hi, I have one black with lizard handle, One Kelly green with regular handle, and one turquoise with lizard handle.


----------



## Wawamama

hiyoa said:


> Hi, I have one black with lizard handle, One Kelly green with regular handle, and one turquoise with lizard handle.



Beautiful!


----------



## hiyoa

Wawamama said:


> Beautiful!





Here you go.


----------



## Wawamama

hiyoa said:


> View attachment 4784559
> 
> Here you go.



Love them!!! 

Is your black coco handle mini size?


----------



## hiyoa

Wawamama said:


> Love them!!!
> 
> Is your black coco handle mini size?


Yes and the lizard handle is dark burgundy color


----------



## PineappleMinnie

The hardware doesn’t look like silver to me, more like champagne gold. As for the sides, yes, they are a bit uneven to me. I’d go for an exchange. After all, it’s an expensive bag, I’d expect better quality. After seeing yours, I am a bit hesitant now . I have been thinking about getting a coco handle.


----------



## Wawamama

hiyoa said:


> Yes and the lizard handle is dark burgundy color



Do you use the mini or medium more often?


----------



## Wawamama

PineappleMinnie said:


> The hardware doesn’t look like silver to me, more like champagne gold. As for the sides, yes, they are a bit uneven to me. I’d go for an exchange. After all, it’s an expensive bag, I’d expect better quality. After seeing yours, I am a bit hesitant now . I have been thinking about getting a coco handle.



I am sending the bag back next week. What size of coco handle are you thinking to get?


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Wawamama said:


> I am sending the bag back next week. What size of coco handle are you thinking to get?



I am thinking about a small coco handle in caviar in beige colour (I don’t have any beige colour bags). But, then I am debating maybe I should stick to black? I am afraid of colour transfer.


----------



## Wawamama

PineappleMinnie said:


> I am thinking about a small coco handle in caviar in beige colour (I don’t have any beige colour bags). But, then I am debating maybe I should stick to black? I am afraid of colour transfer.



Same here. I'm afraid of color transfer so I picked black. But beige is so elegant and beautiful.


----------



## kombucha

I posted the exact same question when I got my mini  

yes it’s normal. here is my thread if you want to read through: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-chanel-mini-rectangular-uneven-sides.1030256/


----------



## tia1985

kombucha said:


> I posted the exact same question when I got my mini
> 
> yes it’s normal. here is my thread if you want to read through: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-chanel-mini-rectangular-uneven-sides.1030256/


thx!! did you end up keeping yours and how is it holding up?


----------



## kombucha

tia1985 said:


> thx!! did you end up keeping yours and how is it holding up?



I am keeping the second one I got. I haven’t been able to use it at all though due to shelter in place, so I just take it out and pet it once in a while, haha!

I’m still baffled that so many minis come with uneven sides , for the price we pay!


----------



## tia1985

kombucha said:


> I am keeping the second one I got. I haven’t been able to use it at all though due to shelter in place, so I just take it out and pet it once in a while, haha!
> 
> I’m still baffled that so many minis come with uneven sides , for the price we pay!


I know! I’m hoping it’ll even out because it’s so hard to come by so i’m scared by it’ll be worst at a higher price later . So you’re second one is even ?


----------



## kombucha

tia1985 said:


> I know! I’m hoping it’ll even out because it’s so hard to come by so i’m scared by it’ll be worst at a higher price later . So you’re second one is even ?



right? I’m pretty confident it will even out 

my second one has even sides but one of the back sides is slightly curved and the front flap is everrrrrrr so slightly misaligned  (the SA said both these things are “normal” because it’s lambskin , it will even out over time. While I am somewhat skeptical, I don’t think it’s that noticeable at all , especially when I eventually start using the bag and it naturally changes it’s shape). I love everything else about my bag- the leather is shinier, quilts puffier, and overall I think it looks a lot better than the first mini I received. I feel like if I exchanged for another mini, it’s a gamble and I might end up with a worse one (like my first).

Based on what I’ve read on threads, I’ve come to the conclusion that most minis have some sort of problem and it’s rare to find one that’s 100% perfect. Which is a bit disappointing to me still since I have other brands like Polene, Want Les Essentiels that have perfect craftsmanship!  

I agree with what you said - this bag is usually hard to come by (especially in the light gold hardware I have). Though I received this bag a lot quicker than I thought I would. I think I was pretty early on the waitlist though, and a few people before me on the waitlist chose not to buy. I think in future seasons, when the price is higher, these irregularities will continue to be an issue. so for me, now is probably the best time for me to buy and keep.


----------



## sparklywacky

So I bought the So Black Coco Handle from 20A and had some issues with the strap - some parts of the hardware chain were chipped.

I had the strap replaced today, but upon further checking the replacement chain when I got home, I noticed how one side of the leather looks unfinished/unglazed. See pic below.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Is this normal? The chain/leather straps of my other Chanel bags don’t look like this... Ugh.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Omg, this bag is new and it is already showing the chipping! Sorry you are going through this but black hardware have been known to chip. From what I remember from the 17S collection, a highly sought after boy bag with black hardware had similar issues of chipping.


----------



## sparklywacky

lvchanellvr said:


> Omg, this bag is new and it is already showing the chipping! Sorry you are going through this but black hardware have been known to chip. From what I remember from the 17S collection, a highly sought after boy bag with black hardware had similar issues of chipping.


They replaced the chain - the new one is without chips but as you can see, the edges of the leather look unfinished/unglazed.


----------



## KN89

I believe the strap is normal


----------



## sparklywacky

And to those who are curious about the chipping on my Coco Handle’s first strap...






Luckily, they replaced that chain, but yeah, I’m currently unsure about the replacement chain’s leather edges...


----------



## Chanelgirl_purple

Can I please ask if it is my imagination, or does the medium Coco Handle tend to slant on an angle?
Maybe it is just me? It doesn't appear to be level. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## sparklywacky

In my case, the straps of the 20A So Black Coco Handles had quality control issues. They replaced mine three times (yep! crazy) - there were chips on the strap’s hardware and the others had poor finishing touches and had very visible scuffs which is why they were very accommodating to my replacement request. The last one presented to me was finally great and I decided to still take it despite the brouhaha because I waited so long for the black quilted caviar + black hardware combo on the Coco Handle.

Don’t know which season your Coco Handle is from, but chances are Chanel will tell you their favorite excuse: their bags are handmade so the slant you are referring to is normal. I hate them, lol.


----------



## Chanelgirl_purple

Oh my goodness, *sparklywacky that is insane!*
I am so glad to hear they did replace yours though, but how hard is it for them to preemptively take quality control into account? Especially in your case, when the strap is clearly faulty!
Here is a photo of mine, it is 20A also. I'm not sure if I am just being silly, or if it is definitely faulty. I just feel like for the price tag, I kind of expect perfection.


----------



## sparklywacky

Chanelgirl_purple said:


> Oh my goodness, *sparklywacky that is insane!*
> I am so glad to hear they did replace yours though, but how hard is it for them to preemptively take quality control into account? Especially in your case, when the strap is clearly faulty!
> Here is a photo of mine, it is 20A also. I'm not sure if I am just being silly, or if it is definitely faulty. I just feel like for the price tag, I kind of expect perfection.
> 
> View attachment 4824235


I’m assuming the pandemic affected the production and eventually the quality control of most bags. Still inexcusable! Chanel has been having quality issues for years now too which is crazy.

You have the So Black Coco Handle from 20A too! Chances are, yours is indeed faulty too. I feel you! For such an expensive bag, the quality has to be way up there. It was so frustrating to go through the process of replacing mine three times! I’m glad I got a happy ending - although now I am kind of worried how this bag is going to hold up.


----------



## PandaBunny

acavancena said:


> Conditioned my bag today and now she’s well-loved and well-conditioned!
> 
> View attachment 4768360



She's beautiful!!


----------



## Laiba

Here it’s mine vintage baby ,Chanel vintage bags the best


----------



## sydsunshine

acavancena said:


> Conditioned my bag today and now she’s well-loved and well-conditioned!
> 
> View attachment 4768360


Prettttyyy! I’m curious are these heavy because of those thick chains? More than 2 pounds?


----------



## OCMomof3

Laiba said:


> Here it’s mine vintage baby ,Chanel vintage bags the best
> 
> View attachment 4834275


----------



## OCMomof3

Laiba said:


> Here it’s mine vintage baby ,Chanel vintage bags the best
> Your bag is practically identical to mine, which is a small. What size is this one?
> View attachment 4834275


----------



## Laiba

Medium


----------



## superfoxy

Hi everybody! My fellow chanel lovers. I am in a sad situation and need some0 advice of what the next step I should take. Back in May 2020, I purchased a bag from fashionphile through their layaway program and received it in July 2020. It was a chanel reissue chevron 226 in red, listed in excellent condition (faint corner wear, faints scratches, marks, scuffs) and I paid a premium price. During the unboxing, I have noticed a strong chemical/perfume smell but never reported it as I liked the bag and didn't want to return it. I checked the bag and I thought it was in perfect condition. So, i put in the dust bag with the tag attached and let it seat on a shelf and never got to used it. Until last week, I've decided to take the bag out of the dustbag to admire it and remove the tag. My mistake was after removing the tag, I decided to check the bag and to my surprised I failed to notice a leather that is peeling apart on the lock. I immediately contacted fashionphile to ask for a refund. I was advised to send them an email regarding the issue and I did. To make the story short- they responded to me by saying that they cannot accept the item for a return since the tag was no longer attached and it was outside their 30day return period and that I can just send the item back through their buyback program. My point is I know I made a mistake of removing the tag before checking the condition. But, if they listed something in excellent condition and not disclosing the foul smell and a defect with the bag that will affect the resale value of the bag. I believe I have a valid reason to request for a full refund since it was not in the condition that it was listed as. Can you please give me some advise as how I should proceed with fashionphile? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ultravisitor

You've had it for four months?

It's yours.


----------



## superfoxy

View attachment 4835543
View attachment 4835544
View attachment 4835545
View attachment 4835548
View attachment 4835549


----------



## superfoxy

ultravisitor said:


> You've had it for four months?
> 
> It's yours.


I received the bag on July 17, 2020 since I purchased it through their layaway program.


----------



## earthygirl

I have to agree with ultravisitor. The bag is used regardless of the listed excellent condition, you should have examined the bag thoroughly when you received it.  If the tags have been cut, they have even less reason to work with you. I’m sorry. It’s an expensive lesson. If you don’t want to keep it, you can list it on eBa. You’ll likely get more money back tHan FP is offering you.


----------



## Newbie2016

Unfortunately I think you'll likely have to use this experience so that you don't make this mistake in the future.  
If they didn't disclose the defects/perfume smell that was unprofessional on their part...However you should have pointed that out to them as soon as you noticed it within the first few days ideally.  Moreover, you removed the tag and now it's been six+ weeks since it has been in your possession. 

I don't think they or any other retailer would honor a refund at this point.  You would have had a case if this was late July and you had not removed the tag.


----------



## superfoxy

earthygirl said:


> I have to agree with ultravisitor. The bag is used regardless of the listed excellent condition, you should have examined the bag thoroughly when you received it.  If the tags have been cut, they have even less reason to work with you. I’m sorry. It’s an expensive lesson. If you don’t want to keep it, you can list it on eBa. You’ll likely get more money back tHan FP is offering you.


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## superfoxy

Newbie2016 said:


> Unfortunately I think you'll likely have to use this experience so that you don't make this mistake in the future.
> If they didn't disclose the defects/perfume smell that was unprofessional on their part...However you should have pointed that out to them as soon as you noticed it within the first few days ideally.  Moreover, you removed the tag and now it's been six+ weeks since it has been in your possession.
> 
> I don't think they or any other retailer would honor a refund at this point.  You would have had a case if this was late July and you had not removed the tag.


Thank you for your feedback. It is indeed an expensive lesson to learn. I will try to sell it then.


----------



## onlyk

superfoxy said:


> Thank you for your feedback. It is indeed an expensive lesson to learn. I will try to sell it then.


I'm sorry to hear that, since you said you paid premium price for the 226 then maybe it's best for you just using it then sell it on your own instead of selling back to them because you would lose lots of money selling it back to them right away. If the bag's condition is good enough, best to hold on to it, using it while selling it at the same time till you get the price you want.


----------



## sparklywacky

I’ve never bought second hand bags but if I ever do I will inspect the bag thoroughly as soon as I receive it. I do the same with each bag I buy directly from Chanel or any other labels - I inspect the bag thoroughly at the boutique and I do another round of thorough inspection at home just in case I missed something.


----------



## ArielNature

Could you show us the damage?


----------



## superfoxy

onlyk said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, since you said you paid premium price for the 226 then maybe it's best for you just using it then sell it on your own instead of selling back to them because you would lose lots of money selling it back to them right away. If the bag's condition is good enough, best to hold on to it, using it while selling it at the same time till you get the price you want.
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you for your advice. The bag overall is in good condition except for that one defect I missed when I inspected it the first time. Hope I'd to be able to sell it and break-even.


----------



## superfoxy

sparklywacky said:


> I’ve never bought second hand bags but if I ever do I will inspect the bag thoroughly as soon as I receive it. I do the same with each bag I buy directly from Chanel or any other labels - I inspect the bag thoroughly at the boutique and I do another round of thorough inspection at home just in case I missed something.


Thank you for your feedback. That's what my husband told me. I paid $5,600 for the bag to which I could have just went to the store and bought a brand new bag. It was an impulse buying plus I thought it was a rare item. Will never buy a second hand bag after this.


----------



## superfoxy

Here are some photos of the defect on the bag.


----------



## onlyk

superfoxy said:


> Here are some photos of the defect on the bag.


I seriously think that is nothing, if that little flaw bothers you then it will be very difficult for you to find a bag satisfy you on secondhand market 
and that's a quite easy fix too (to me), but I can't tell you how to do it since you may make it worse, but you can always take it to a professional SPA does Chanel bags to have it fixed if you want it to be fixed.

P.S, it's classic line Reissue I think in North American the price is around $7,000 in store, before tax


----------



## superfoxy

onlyk said:


> I seriously think that is nothing, if that little flaw bothers you then it will be very difficult for you to find a bag satisfy you on secondhand market
> and that's a quite easy fix too (to me), but I can't tell you how to do it since you may make it worse, but you can always take it to a professional SPA does Chanel bags to have it fixed if you want it to be fixed.
> 
> P.S, it's classic line Reissue I think in North American the price is around $7,000 in store, before tax


Thank you for your honest opinion. Tbh it does bother me. I'm gonna stay out of buying second hand. Hope I'd get to sell the bag and break even.


----------



## earthygirl

For some reason I can‘t see the pics.  Don’t lose hope. I have sold a lot of bags including Chanel on eBay as well as tradesy in the past.  It’s not that hard to sell a classic style Chanel. If you sell it yourself you may break even but it will likely take more time.  During the pandemic I’ve had four bags listed (A Chanel, an LV, a Chloé and a D&G) and the only bag that has sold is the Chanel. My prices are fair but not low so I know it will take time given the pandemic, but they will sell.  If you don’t need the money ASAP, try to be patient and sell it yourself.  Good luck to you!

I once bought an old style BV bag from the Luxury Closet (based in Dubai) because it seemed like a good deal.  When I received it, I was underwhelmed and wanted to return it.  I did not end up returning it because they were giving me the run around about return shipping...I wanted to send it back the cheapest way possible,but they had all sorts of issues with that. Anyway, that’s another story and lesson learned for me. Never buy anything from another country. I eventually sold it through tradesy(when they had better seller terms than they do currently) and did not lose any money.  I think you’ve got to write a detailed description and take your own pics, good Pics from all angles.

Good luck to you!


----------



## golden's mom

What about sending it to be repaired/refurbished?  I've worked once with Leather Surgeons and was pleased.  I mean, you've invested money and time into the bag, why just sell it and take a loss.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I am stalking a wallet on Fashionphile which will soon be marked down. But their return policy seems unfair:

"We will gladly accept eligible *returns* within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. Please see our full *return policy* details below. Item(s) must be postmarked within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. If the *return* does not meet that requirement, the item will not be eligible for a *refund*."

Returns are accepted within 30 days of the purchase date? So if it takes two weeks after the purchase date for a buyer to receive it, you are already 2 weeks into the return policy eligibility time? Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## JenLuvsCats

Hi, I just purchased my first Chanel jumbo double flap preloved online and was surprised at how severe the slope across the top is, is this normal and is there any way to fix it?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I would send a photo of this to leather surgeons to see what’s possible.....


----------



## JenLuvsCats

Thank you, I’ll contact them.


----------



## lovieluvslux

There are some posting on tPF on how to remove smells.  Maybe that will help?  I agree with others, don't sell the bag back to FP.    Plus, they would be making another profit off that bag.


----------



## acavancena

Wondermuffin said:


> Prettttyyy! I’m curious are these heavy because of those thick chains? More than 2 pounds?



There’s some weight to it, but I don’t think they’re heavy! It’s only when you stuff the bag, will you feel it on your shoulders.


----------



## JenLuvsCats

I just realized that the slope is actually a long crease at the zipper inside. I wish it had been pointed out in the description before I bought it.


----------



## pinkrose398

That's not normal, hopefully leather surgeons can do something about it.


----------



## superfoxy

earthygirl said:


> For some reason I can‘t see the pics.  Don’t lose hope. I have sold a lot of bags including Chanel on eBay as well as tradesy in the past.  It’s not that hard to sell a classic style Chanel. If you sell it yourself you may break even but it will likely take more time.  During the pandemic I’ve had four bags listed (A Chanel, an LV, a Chloé and a D&G) and the only bag that has sold is the Chanel. My prices are fair but not low so I know it will take time given the pandemic, but they will sell.  If you don’t need the money ASAP, try to be patient and sell it yourself.  Good luck to you!
> 
> I once bought an old style BV bag from the Luxury Closet (based in Dubai) because it seemed like a good deal.  When I received it, I was underwhelmed and wanted to return it.  I did not end up returning it because they were giving me the run around about return shipping...I wanted to send it back the cheapest way possible,but they had all sorts of issues with that. Anyway, that’s another story and lesson learned for me. Never buy anything from another country. I eventually sold it through tradesy(when they had better seller terms than they do currently) and did not lose any money.  I think you’ve got to write a detailed description and take your own pics, good Pics from all angles.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Thank you for all your thoughts on this. Appreciate it. It is very helpful. Hope to sell it with just a slight loss.


----------



## superfoxy

lovieluvslux said:


> There are some posting on tPF on how to remove smells.  Maybe that will help?  I agree with others, don't sell the bag back to FP.    Plus, they would be making another profit off that bag.


Thank you. I'll check it out. I agree with all of you, I definitely will not be selling it back to them.


----------



## superfoxy

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I am stalking a wallet on Fashionphile which will soon be marked down. But their return policy seems unfair:
> 
> "We will gladly accept eligible *returns* within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. Please see our full *return policy* details below. Item(s) must be postmarked within thirty (30) days of the purchase date. If the *return* does not meet that requirement, the item will not be eligible for a *refund*."
> 
> Returns are accepted within 30 days of the purchase date? So if it takes two weeks after the purchase date for a buyer to receive it, you are already 2 weeks into the return policy eligibility time? Am I understanding this correctly?


That's a good question. I'm not sure how that works. I will need to confirm it with them.


----------



## Roz2019

How old is the bag and can you return and refund?


----------



## JenLuvsCats

Roz2019 said:


> How old is the bag and can you return and refund?


It’s 2012 I think (the number starts with 16) and I bought it from an online consignment with a no refund policy.  it looked to be in great shape in the pictures, I asked for extra pictures but the the only pic of the top was straight on and I feel not so smart now but I thought it was just light glare. It was supposed to be 9.5 out of 10 condition.


----------



## Sylly

earthygirl said:


> For some reason I can‘t see the pics.  Don’t lose hope. I have sold a lot of bags including Chanel on eBay as well as tradesy in the past.  It’s not that hard to sell a classic style Chanel. If you sell it yourself you may break even but it will likely take more time.  During the pandemic I’ve had four bags listed (A Chanel, an LV, a Chloé and a D&G) and the only bag that has sold is the Chanel. My prices are fair but not low so I know it will take time given the pandemic, but they will sell.  If you don’t need the money ASAP, try to be patient and sell it yourself.  Good luck to you!
> 
> I once bought an old style BV bag from the Luxury Closet (based in Dubai) because it seemed like a good deal.  When I received it, I was underwhelmed and wanted to return it.  I did not end up returning it because they were giving me the run around about return shipping...I wanted to send it back the cheapest way possible,but they had all sorts of issues with that. Anyway, that’s another story and lesson learned for me. Never buy anything from another country. I eventually sold it through tradesy(when they had better seller terms than they do currently) and did not lose any money.  I think you’ve got to write a detailed description and take your own pics, good Pics from all angles.
> 
> Good luck to you!


I can’t see the pictures either.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Oh gosh. I see how that can fools someone.  Did you get any side shots of the bag?


----------



## JenLuvsCats

None of the side without it being open. The rest of the pics leave out the top part. After the fact I feel like I should have known to ask but I had no idea that the flaps could even bend like that!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think OP edited her post and removed them.


----------



## Mnjenness

JenLuvsCats said:


> None of the side without it being open. The rest of the pics leave out the top part. After the fact I feel like I should have known to ask but I had no idea that the flaps could even bend like that!


I'm so sorry you are going through this. Do you mind uploading all the pics that were sent? From what you described it feels like the seller were trying to hide this from you. A bend on the front flap is a big deal. It cause when you wear the bag and constantly rest your arm on it too. I'm ready sorry.


----------



## JenLuvsCats

Mnjenness said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. Do you mind uploading all the pics that were sent? From what you described it feels like the seller were trying to hide this from you. A bend on the front flap is a big deal. It cause when you wear the bag and constantly rest your arm on it too. I'm ready sorry.


----------



## BeenBurned

superfoxy said:


> Will never buy a second hand bag after this.





superfoxy said:


> I'm gonna stay out of buying second hand.


Please don't rule out buying pre-owned items based on one unhappy experience. There are thousands (if not millions) of sellers across EVERY category of items who accurately describe and photograph their items. Especially with pre-owned items, it's important to look over items when received. Had that been done, you wouldn't be in the situation you currently find yourself.

You CAN find great deals and accurately described items that are ONLY available as pre-owned. But buyers as well as sellers have to do their due diligence.

Put yourself in Fashionphile's place and imagine you're the seller. You sell an item, offer layaway and after receiving full payment and shipping the item, you see tracking showing delivery in mid-July and you don't hear a peep from the buyer. So you rightly assume you have a happy buyer.

Fast forward a couple of months and you hear that the buyer found damage and removed security tags.

If this was your buyer, wouldn't you be angry and assume the buyer "rented" the bag, used it and no longer needs it?

Good luck enjoying the bag and reselling it yourself when you're done with it.


----------



## Mnjenness

JenLuvsCats said:


> View attachment 4837281
> View attachment 4837282
> View attachment 4837283
> View attachment 4837284
> View attachment 4837285
> View attachment 4837286
> View attachment 4837287
> View attachment 4837288


Hmmmm....I wanted to see if they cropped out at part of the picture but it doesn't look like it. Have you contact them and inquire about the dent? Perhaps they will allow you to do an exchange? I would politely said that the crease was not in the description and wasn't clearly visible on the front picture. Can they make an exception on return?

The bag over all looks like it is in good condition tho. Maybe contact the leather surgeon see if they can fix it?


----------



## cha-nel

It's gorgeous!


----------



## JenLuvsCats

Mnjenness said:


> Hmmmm....I wanted to see if they cropped out at part of the picture but it doesn't look like it. Have you contact them and inquire about the dent? Perhaps they will allow you to do an exchange? I would politely said that the crease was not in the description and wasn't clearly visible on the front picture. Can they make an exception on return?
> 
> The bag over all looks like it is in good condition tho. Maybe contact the leather surgeon see if they can fix it?


 
I did contact the leather surgeon and they seem to think the stays need to be replaced. (I learned something else new, that they have stays) Has anyone used the Leather Surgeons from outside the United States? Are there any extra hassles? I’m in Canada and will probably go this route if I’m unable reach a solution with the seller.


----------



## Mnjenness

JenLuvsCats said:


> I did contact the leather surgeon and they seem to think the stays need to be replaced. (I learned something else new, that they have stays) Has anyone used the Leather Surgeons from outside the United States? Are there any extra hassles? I’m in Canada and will probably go this route if I’m unable reach a solution with the seller.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think Chanel Jumbo has stays (I'm referring to the metal wire use within the bag to prop up the shape of the bag. They could be referring to some different kind that I'm no aware of). From what I know the structure of the bag is from the leather and the stitching and that's why double flaps hold it shape better than single. Make sure you do throughout research before sending it in. Ask exactly what is going to be done before agree to anything. Also ask what the improvement you should expect because it won't be 100%.
It's an expensive item and while the crease is annoying it isn't "as noticable" especially when you wear it on your shoulder. I would try to wear the bag first and see how much it bother you before take drastic step. I would hate to see you spend more money and not get a satisfied result or make the issues worst.
Hopefully tho the seller will work with you and all these will be moot points. Keep us updated!


----------



## Mnjenness

Oh...I also thought of something you can try to help flat out the crease. Maybe you can get those really really thin cutting board (here in the us we can get them at dollar store) cut to size and put it between the two flap and close the lock. This will act as mold. Then maybe steam the area to help. Look up chase aime on you tube. She did a video where she steam her chanel bag to help with the wrinkle. 
**Disclosure** I have never done this on my bag so proceed with caution. Just remember the video and thought I would mention it


----------



## ultravisitor

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Returns are accepted within 30 days of the purchase date? So if it takes two weeks after the purchase date for a buyer to receive it, you are already 2 weeks into the return policy eligibility time? Am I understanding this correctly?


Yes. Two weeks is still plenty of time. It doesn't take long to evaluate a purchase--some people will literally do it in a few minutes as soon as they receive the item--and two weeks more than enough time to send it back. It doesn't take much effort to prioritize a return inside of two weeks if not losing literally hundreds or thousands of dollars is something that is important to someone.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Fashionphile has a very generous return policy compared to many preloved sites and other resellers, they have a 30 day return policy for ANY reason even just changing your mind as long as the tag is attached. I personally bought a pair of shoes from them that I was unsure on because I found it hard to walk in them (my ankles kept wobbling, not sure if the fault of the shoe design/construction or just me) and kept them outside the 30 day return policy, and I am selling them back to FP and taking a loss because I know I am past the 30 day return window, even though the tag is still attached. 

The defect on your bag is very, very minor and preloved bags are not expected to be perfect unless they are listed as new, never worn.

I don't think FP did anything wrong here, not to say you did either but it is a learning lesson - in the future, thoroughly inspect all items before the return window is up.


----------



## Glitterbomb

superfoxy said:


> Thank you for your feedback. That's what my husband told me. I paid $5,600 for the bag to which I could have just went to the store and bought a brand new bag. It was an impulse buying plus I thought it was a rare item. Will never buy a second hand bag after this.



I'm really sorry you feel this way about buying secondhand because of this experience. There are many new bags in Chanel boutiques today that have flaws, honestly nothing is 100% perfect in every way - it is of course up to you what you want to purchase and what flaws you want to accept.

Most of my collection are rare, hard to find bags that are in mostly excellent to pristine condition, and I love them - and I wouldn't have them if I didn't buy them secondhand.


----------



## paula3boys

SoCalGal2016 said:


> I am stalking a wallet on Fashionphile which will soon be marked down.


How can you tell that it will "soon be marked down"?


----------



## rosewang924

I have had a similar experience, I bought a bag, thinking I would use it but never did and when I decided to return it, I missed the 30 day return window by about a week.  I emailed Fashionphile asking if I can still return because it still had the tag, they said no, it was passed the return time but I can sell back to them.  I did sell back to them at a loss, lesson learned.


----------



## Purseloco

superfoxy said:


> Hi everybody! My fellow chanel lovers. I am in a sad situation and need some0 advice of what the next step I should take. Back in May 2020, I purchased a bag from fashionphile through their layaway program and received it in July 2020. It was a chanel reissue chevron 226 in red, listed in excellent condition (faint corner wear, faints scratches, marks, scuffs) and I paid a premium price. During the unboxing, I have noticed a strong chemical/perfume smell but never reported it as I liked the bag and didn't want to return it. I checked the bag and I thought it was in perfect condition. So, i put in the dust bag with the tag attached and let it seat on a shelf and never got to used it. Until last week, I've decided to take the bag out of the dustbag to admire it and remove the tag. My mistake was after removing the tag, I decided to check the bag and to my surprised I failed to notice a leather that is peeling apart on the lock. I immediately contacted fashionphile to ask for a refund. I was advised to send them an email regarding the issue and I did. To make the story short- they responded to me by saying that they cannot accept the item for a return since the tag was no longer attached and it was outside their 30day return period and that I can just send the item back through their buyback program. My point is I know I made a mistake of removing the tag before checking the condition. But, if they listed something in excellent condition and not disclosing the foul smell and a defect with the bag that will affect the resale value of the bag. I believe I have a valid reason to request for a full refund since it was not in the condition that it was listed as. Can you please give me some advise as how I should proceed with fashionphile? Thank you in advance.



I bought a bag from another online consignment shop, and they did not disclose that the bag smelled like mothballs. It was no return. But I got my money back after I sent it back to them for consignment. Sad, someone else got stuck with this lemon. But there is a lesson here that these bags go back and forth all the time. I made more money on the consignment of the bag than I originally paid for it. I know that is horrible; this is why I hesitate to buy from consignment. They are in the business for the money no matter who gets screwed. Some bags are good buys for sure, but some are not; you take a risk when buying expensive bags from a consignment shop unless you can see the bag you are buying. I am sorry this happened to you, but I am not surprised. Lesson inspect carefully before removing the tag.


----------



## rosewang924

Purseloco said:


> I bought a bag from another online consignment shop, and they did not disclose that the bag smelled like mothballs. It was no return. But I got my money back after I sent it back to them for consignment. Sad, someone else got stuck with this lemon. But there is a lesson here that these bags go back and forth all the time. I made more money on the consignment of the bag than I originally paid for it. I know that is horrible; this is why I hesitate to buy from consignment. They are in the business for the money no matter who gets screwed. Some bags are good buys for sure, but some are not; you take a risk when buying expensive bags from a consignment shop unless you can see the bag you are buying. I am sorry this happened to you, but I am not surprised. Lesson inspect carefully before removing the tag.



Totally agree, after all, it is a business.


----------



## memobag1

acavancena said:


> Conditioned my bag today and now she’s well-loved and well-conditioned!
> 
> View attachment 4768360


 I actually really like the 'crinkles' in the leather, it looks beautiful!  Looks similar to the aged calfskin on other bags, which I love for wear-ability.


----------



## memobag1

Has anyone had any issues with smell on their vintage pieces?


----------



## acavancena

memobag1 said:


> I actually really like the 'crinkles' in the leather, it looks beautiful!  Looks similar to the aged calfskin on other bags, which I love for wear-ability.



 Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Runforbags

I just purchased a 19A mini coco from a reputable reseller new with tags and was disppointed to see the chain links on both ends did not fully connect! Has anyone else seen this? This makes me uneasy about authenticy and quality after seeing your images as well.


----------



## baggiehunter88

The hook area will eventually chip when there is load carried inside the bag and the bag is carried by the straps. The contact surface of the metal hook will consistently rub against the portion where it is secured. Mine is brushed gold and it has been a good 3 years of carrying it. I believe yours, which is lacquered metal will show the chip even faster.


----------



## baggiehunter88

memobag1 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with smell on their vintage pieces?


Yes, the chains smell very musky. The bag in general also smell slightly musky. I air the bag in the sun and the musky smell of the bag got better. However, the chains still smell musky.


----------



## Sushibunny

Hello guys
I just picked up my first lambskin chanel classic flap bag. I really love it and hope I can keep it but I noticed on one side of the bag, there seem to be a stitch missing at the top compared to the other side. Can you guys let me know if this is normal or should I be concerned ? I'm kind of scared it might of been poped or maybe they forgot to put 1 last stitch there, really not sure if this will effect the wear or not. I compared it to my 5 caviar CF bags and this is the only one missing the top stitch.
Thank you !


----------



## Curvycajun

So I’ve never purchased any Chanel on EBay for fear of getting a fake. After reading some of youR comments I see some of have. I’ve purchased preloved bags on Fp and TRR with good results. I’m interested in expanding my options with a trusted seller. I’m in the US. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

paula3boys said:


> How can you tell that it will "soon be marked down"?



I called them and the sales rep said she had a markdown date.  I did buy it once it was marked down, but the shipping was delayed and cut into the 30 day return window policy and they won't extend the return window even if its not the buyer's fault.

Also, @superfoxy the Fashionphile dust bag reeked of perfume. You have to get the handbag out of their packing material right away or that smell might linger onto the bag.  They don't disclose a strong smell because it comes from their packaging!


----------



## muchstuff

Curvycajun said:


> So I’ve never purchased any Chanel on EBay for fear of getting a fake. After reading some of youR comments I see some of have. I’ve purchased preloved bags on Fp and TRR with good results. I’m interested in expanding my options with a trusted seller. I’m in the US. Any leads would be appreciated.


Yoogis Closet. Rebag. Ann’s Fabulous Finds.


----------



## lsquare

I just received this mini square from the boutique and noticed a couple of things:

1. The left side of the bag sticks out when looking at it from the front and the right side does not. See picture one.

2. One side of the bag folds in more unevenly than the other side. See picture two.

Are these normal? Thank you in advance.


----------



## shijay

I think its fine ! The sides can be uneven...


----------



## Lookelou

yes, my sides are uneven....i think yours looks just fine.  its is very pretty (and puffy)- you will use it alot!!


----------



## 880

Yes, normal. It’s a very cute bag


----------



## lsquare

Lookelou said:


> yes, my sides are uneven....i think yours looks just fine.  its is very pretty (and puffy)- you will use it alot!!


Thank you. I do like the puffiness in the square mini vs. the rectangular. I also like the color and hardware combo, but am unsure if the uneven sides would bother me down the road or if I will feel the need to buy another black one in the future. I was looking for a black square mini initially.


----------



## aksaiyo

It’s normal to me (also your first pic doesn’t seem straight on, looks angled from the left so it exaggerated the difference), but if you aren’t satisfied take it back. It’s a minor enough thing that it’s up to you to decide if it’s bothersome to you.


----------



## cocoforeverever

Regarding your point #1, I have that happen with my boy bag (which I got shipped to me from BG). It's normal but I also think it's quality issue. Granted, not all bag is perfect, but if you're being picky, I bet you can find one without these issues. Hence, I choose not to buy bag without my inspection, as I do like to avoid alignment issue on my purchase.


----------



## lsquare

cocoforeverever said:


> Regarding your point #1, I have that happen with my boy bag (which I got shipped to me from BG). It's normal but I also think it's quality issue. Granted, not all bag is perfect, but if you're being picky, I bet you can find one without these issues. Hence, I choose not to buy bag without my inspection, as I do like to avoid alignment issue on my purchase.



I agree. Unfortunately, I don’t have a boutique near me to be able to go inspect the purse and have to rely on remote communication with SAs. I also worry about returning on a regular basis.


----------



## fdc

I have 1 mini rectangular and 2 classic flaps, all of the 3 have uneven sides.


----------



## no5

Yes it’s normal


----------



## kailimunster

Hello! I just purchased this Boy Bag at the Las Vegas boutique at the Wynn and today, noticed these little jewels, which I've never seen come up before. Is this normal?


----------



## kailimunster

kailimunster said:


> Hello! I just purchased this Boy Bag at the Las Vegas boutique at the Wynn and today, noticed these little jewels, which I've never seen come up before. Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 4860129


----------



## lsquare

I bought a mini and noticed that it wrinkles quite a bit when I open the flap (pic 3). Is it normal? Will the wrinkles become permanent over time? I also bought a square mini and it doesn’t appear to be a problem with that one, so I just want to make sure. Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## opensesame

It‘s normal, in my opinion. I think it will become permanent over time. I suggest adding a bit of cream if you live in dry climate.


----------



## lsquare

opensesame said:


> It‘s normal, in my opinion. I think it will become permanent over time. I suggest adding a bit of cream if you live in dry climate.


Thank you. What kind of cream? Any specific brand?


----------



## raradarling

lsquare said:


> I bought a mini and noticed that it wrinkles quite a bit when I open the flap (pic 3). Is it normal? Will the wrinkles become permanent over time? I also bought a square mini and it doesn’t appear to be a problem with that one, so I just want to make sure. Any guidance is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4861346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861348


Yes - this is normal! All of my bags do it - even caviar.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I like Meltonian for my C lamb and caviar bags (if you can find it).

I’ve heard some people recommend Saphir out and about, but I have not had experience with it.


----------



## vivy_tran

I use Saphir renovator on my lamb bag and it makes the leather buttery soft! I also use it on my caviar bags and it definitely moisturize the leather. I live in a dry climate and often use it to condition my leather.


----------



## lsquare

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I like Meltonian for my C lamb and caviar bags (if you can find it).
> 
> I’ve heard some people recommend Saphir out and about, but I have not had experience with it.



Thank you both!


----------



## lsquare

vivy_tran said:


> I use Saphir renovator on my lamb bag and it makes the leather buttery soft! I also use it on my caviar bags and it definitely moisturize the leather. I live in a dry climate and often use it to condition my leather.



Thank you!


----------



## 880

Yes! No worries,  It’s organic material


----------



## lsquare

880 said:


> Yes! No worries,  It’s organic material


True. I think I will return it and keep the square as the chain on the rectangular is too long for me.


----------



## ce_1992

Hello all,

I purchased a beautiful WOC and it arrived today!


However, I opened the bag and after removing the felt, the first thing I noticed was a dent in the leather, right where the zipper would hit.




is this normal? I’m really disappointed since my SA said that this was brand new, and it absolutely seems as such with the protective plastic on the snap closure - but this is a very noticeable “dent” that clearly cannot be repaired.

I want this WOC - it’s gorgeous and perfect for me in terms of functionality - but if I were to request an exchange would I likely get one that has the same defect? It doesn’t seem to have anything else wrong with it.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

IMO, that's normal and inevitable. Nothing to worry about and I think you should keep it!


----------



## Venessa84

This wouldn’t bother me and I’d keep it especially if the rest of the bag is perfect. But if it really bothers you ask for another one but keep in mind the same thing might be there.


----------



## andi

I have one that has that mark.  It is from the zipper and does not bother me.  Its stunning, enjoy it!


----------



## Allthesmallthings

Yes the zipper always does this on the WOC; so annoying.


----------



## ce_1992

shopmycloset_lk said:


> IMO, that's normal and inevitable. Nothing to worry about and I think you should keep it!





Venessa84 said:


> This wouldn’t bother me and I’d keep it especially if the rest of the bag is perfect. But if it really bothers you ask for another one but keep in mind the same thing might be there.





andi said:


> I have one that has that mark.  It is from the zipper and does not bother me.  Its stunning, enjoy it!



thank you all so much! It does indeed seem like a weird design flaw of the Boy WOC. I did some fashionphile research and all of the bags I saw have the same issue, so it seems inevitable to happen, I’ll just have to make sure not to make it worse when storing and using the bag!

She’s going back in the box until Christmas, but I’m so excited to use her!


----------



## ce_1992

Allthesmallthings said:


> Yes the zipper always does this on the WOC; so annoying.



wow ok, it’s both reassuring and kind of sad that it’s common and not fixed by a slight redesign. My boyfriend suggested using quilting/chevron pattern instead of the smooth leather there so when it happens it’s less noticeable


----------



## Allthesmallthings

ce_1992 said:


> wow ok, it’s both reassuring and kind of sad that it’s common and not fixed by a slight redesign. My boyfriend suggested using quilting/chevron pattern instead of the smooth leather there so when it happens it’s less noticeable



Lol! He needs to design for Chanel! 

But it’s really ok and it’s a beautiful WOC - please enjoy (after Christmas!)


----------



## ce_1992

Allthesmallthings said:


> Lol! He needs to design for Chanel!
> 
> But it’s really ok and it’s a beautiful WOC - please enjoy (after Christmas!)



Haha I’ll let him know to apply, I’m sure my job would let me transfer to France 

thank you, dear


----------



## XCCX

I agree with everyone else!

I noticed that if you store it with a thick or folded felt particularly on that area (covering the dent and protecting it from the zipper) it tends to flat out and improve significantly


----------



## Iana24

I store my boy woc inside its velvet pouch with flap outside the pouch so there is a pouch fabric protecting the leather from the zipper on the flap. And I don’t close the snap (cannot anyway, lol). I learn that it reduces the dent significantly although everytime I use the bag I can see the dent forming again but the way I store give the leather a break from the zipper pressure. It actually works the same as felt but less hassle and the velvet pouch fabric is thicker.


----------



## ce_1992

XCCX said:


> I agree with everyone else!
> 
> I noticed that if you store it with a thick or folded felt particularly on that area (covering the dent and protecting it from the zipper) it tends to flat out and improve significantly





Iana24 said:


> I store my boy woc inside its velvet pouch with flap outside the pouch so there is a pouch fabric protecting the leather from the zipper on the flap. And I don’t close the snap (cannot anyway, lol). I learn that it reduces the dent significantly although everytime I use the bag I can see the dent forming again but the way I store give the leather a break from the zipper pressure. It actually works the same as felt but less hassle and the velvet pouch fabric is thicker.



Thank you both so much! This is such good advice! I have some felt around so maybe I’ll do both - a thick piece of felt and the dust bag between the zipper and the inside of the bag and maybe if I’m lucky the dent will ease by the time I open for use in December.  

the tag shows the style I have as being 19S, so I’d hate to return and not be able to get another since it’s an older style.


----------



## JSL2020

Just purchased this Chanel 19 (small) in goatskin through my SA and I am curious if these creases are the norm for this bag? Thanks


----------



## albarosa

Hello my dear fellow Chanel lovers!

I bought a pre loved Chanel card holder Wallet and realised the button clasp was this engraving instead of the usual “Chanel” on the top and “Paris” on the other bottom side, is this normal or it’s a sign that this wallet is non authentic ?

I would greatly appreciate help and advices .

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## bbluxedream

I think that doesn’t looks like brand new piece? 
I just bought mine today, it’s more towards the below picture


----------



## JSL2020

Love that color! Mine is brand new, I was waitlisted at the boutique and it shipped still completely wrapped up and with stickers over hardware. Perhaps it is just the nature of this particular leather, because it all depends on the lighting. Thank you for your response.


----------



## bbluxedream

Thank you!! 
I see, ya I think this is how the leather will wear, I hope it don’t slouch and wrinkle so quickly too for mine


----------



## sandysu123

My Chanel 19 is goatskin and it also have the same creases. I got mine new from boutique.


----------



## honeybunch

Yes, mine is the same. I used to have a Balenciaga goatskin bag and the leather was the same. It’s a bit shiny and wrinkly.


----------



## JSL2020

Thanks everyone! I actually just stopped by my boutique because they got another one for me to compare and I preferred mine


----------



## *MJ*

Hmm, that would bother me on a brand new bag. Here is my Black Small 19...I looked closely and did not see any similar creasing.


----------



## JSL2020

I will take better pics tomorrow! Mine looks more like yours when look straight on. The "new" one at the boutique looked like it had been through the wringer and had way less structure and sheen.


----------



## Milena_6

JSL2020 said:


> Just purchased this Chanel 19 (small) in goatskin through my SA and I am curious if these creases are the norm for this bag? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4873022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873023


That‘s normal for goatskin...I returned my goatskin 19 and exchanged it for one in lamp which does not have that creases. Greets


----------



## bbluxedream

Milena_6 said:


> That‘s normal for goatskin...I returned my goatskin 19 and exchanged it for one in lamp which does not have that creases. Greets


Does the lambskin feels more delicate than the goat?


----------



## bbluxedream

Milena_6 said:


> That‘s normal for goatskin...I returned my goatskin 19 and exchanged it for one in lamp which does not have that creases. Greets


Not sure if you have a picture of the lamb can share? I’m starting to afraid of the wrinkles now  but when I bought mine my SA said my batch no lambskin now


----------



## OCMomof3

I have the same bag in goatskin. I think there are variations, but your bag looks fine to me!


----------



## bbluxedream

I just notice this too! It’s the first day I’m wearing the bag


----------



## honeybunch

It doesn’t bother me at all and doesn’t look odd in the slightest. It’s a characteristic of the goat leather.


----------



## Milena_6

bbluxedream said:


> Does the lambskin feels more delicate than the goat?


No, the opposite...lamb wears quite well. I have two 19 bags in lamb and not a single scratch until now. But the lamb is softer and puffier...the goat ist more firm. Kind regards


----------



## Milena_6

Yes, will share later  



bbluxedream said:


> Not sure if you have a picture of the lamb can share? I’m starting to afraid of the wrinkles now  but when I bought mine my SA said my batch no lambskin now


----------



## honeybunch

Are the bags being made in both lamb and goat this season?


----------



## MarissaL

Hi Chanel Lovers!! I bought this mini reissue back in September this year and I just noticed this. Is this a loose thread or a tear at the stitches? Checked with my SA and he said this is normal as the bag is handmade. However I am not too sure if this should be the case as my other reissue has very good workmanship. Any of you encounter this before and what did you do? Appreciate your comments. TIA


----------



## tashinto

The lower right doesn't seem like a defect tbh.. the pocket needs to be stitched in and I think because it's white the thread is just more noticeable. The top left not really sure what is happening there lol it seems like a random stitch...


----------



## Lola24

tashinto said:


> The lower right doesn't seem like a defect tbh.. the pocket needs to be stitched in and I think because it's white the thread is just more noticeable. The top left not really sure what is happening there lol it seems like a random stitch...


I recall that being a normal stitch having to do with the inner flap.. I'll have to pull one of mine out and check but pretty sure that's normal.


----------



## Lola24

Lower right actually looks like they over stitched it a pinch but these things are supposedly handmade so not every single bag is going to match up exactly...


----------



## resplendent

Upper left stitch there is normal, yes. It secures the inside part of the bag to the outer leather


----------



## MarissaL

tashinto said:


> The lower right doesn't seem like a defect tbh.. the pocket needs to be stitched in and I think because it's white the thread is just more noticeable. The top left not really sure what is happening there lol it seems like a random stitch...


I have made peace with the stitches at the lower right. But I guess the top left does look like a thread running out of place. Nothing much I can do at the moment as I do not stay near a boutique. I am so tempted to just cut out the loose thread though, lol. Well, at least the SA did assure me that if the stitching comes out or something, I can always bring it in. Thanks babe, for your feedback. Makes me feel better that it is not a defect.


----------



## MarissaL

Lola24 said:


> Lower right actually looks like they over stitched it a pinch but these things are supposedly handmade so not every single bag is going to match up exactly...


Yup, that's what the SA said, the stitching is normal as the bag is handmade. I guess I can live with the slight over stitched, just glad to know that it's not a defect.


----------



## imaddictedtoshopping

I bought a small black 19 last week at the Beverly Hills boutique and inspected every inch since people buy and return often. I barely noticed today that the bright silver part had some scratches. It’s almost as if it’s coated and not a true silver metal, af least that’s what it looks like under the scratch. I’m sure this is going to happen regardless after use, but I was wondering if I’m crazy for being bothered by this.


----------



## OCMomof3

I don't think it would bother me, being so tiny, but of course it's up to you !Anything I really have to scrutinize to see, I don't worry about.


----------



## RT1

I wouldn't worry about this at all.
All of the metal parts are either plated or anodized, so eventually things like this are going to pop up.
If it bothers you badly, exchange it for another one.


----------



## Chanel lover for good

*Hi, I purchased a CF black caviar in small with silver hardware.* My country doesn't stock CF small normally so it's nearly impossible to buy and I am travel banned to visit the other country because of covid-19 travel ban. However, the country where my bf stays has it in stock pretty often so I could luckily get it a few days ago. *Besides all these, let me get to the point. So I have this concern about "air bubble" "air pocket" inside of the bag like the bag lining. *While I was searching for what to look for before buying a CF, I watched this youtuber and she had this issue. I was hoping mine doesn't but when he was at the store, I asked if there's any and he could feel the bubble a bit. But the SAs said it's not a problem? I sent him the video and asked if it's as bad as the video of youtuber and he mentioned it's exactly like that. *So I wanted to hear opinions of you guys and ask if this is a normal thing or a defect...*One kind lady on my other post has told me that she has seen it happening on the bags nowadays..but I'd like to hear more opinions! Thank you for all your time. The store didn't let a customers taking a video so I only have a photo of mine 


I could see the bottom is bit bubbled up if you can tell or not..
And this is the youtube video I watched and found really informative and helpful as below.

Does yours have any problem like hers as starting from 6:55-7:28
So after that, I was really confused if this is normal or abnormal...so I asked my SA for a video of another bag at the store (when i was buying, mine was only one in stock), and she kindly sent me.

Do you think this one also has the issue?
My bf said a lot better than mine..
I'm so sorry to keep mentioning my bf but he was the one there purchasing my bag for me..
*Anyways, have you guys ever had this same issue? Or is this not an issue?
Should I exchange or not, I don't know if there will be a brand new one in stock before upcoming price increase which we have no clue when..Or if it's just me being exteremly paranoid and picky about the bag..*


----------



## bbluxedream

I think I’ll be bothered too if I noticed that on my bag. Maybe try to exchange another one? Because it’s such a big purchase! Don’t let it bother you, get the one you are satisfied with!


----------



## heytheredelilah

Don’t worry about it!  Just enjoy your bag.  When you start stuffing your bag, I’m sure the lining will flatten out more.  I don’t have my CF with me right now but I’m sure mine was like this too.


----------



## Klaneckya

Yes, it’s normal. Some have more. I have few Chanel bags and each one has different amount indent.


----------



## Blindii

My 10 year old reissue has a lot of ‘air bubble’. My new medium CF doesn’t. These are expensive bags, so if it bothers you, exchange it. I had to do that because the first CF I got had a loose stitch right by the clasp. The SA said it’s no big deal and they can just tuck it in, but it was a big deal to me and that was all I could see. Good luck.


----------



## azzazza

For any new bags from recent years this is pretty typical. I had a fresh 29 series from boutique with this issue. My suggestion is to find a preloved in mint condition if it bothers you a lot; I sold the 29 series and bought a 12 series instead. The lining sits flat. Good luck!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

My medium cf doesn’t have this issue. My small does. My grey CF had this issue; after two uses it flatteened out completely. I wouldn’t let the lining bother u but rather the stitching and if the flap is symmetrical.


----------



## pinkrose398

I always understood that modern Chanel hardware isn't a true silver metal, as it is a base metal that has been coated in a shiny silver coating. I would be bothered if I got scratches like that on a supposedly brand new bag. Even if it was a return, the rate that the hardware is getting scratched up like that would be concerning - how will is look after a few months of wear? These are not cheap bags and should be able to last at least several years with regular wear.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

My Chanel classic flap has this issue 
It’s gotten better but it was a lot worse in the beginning


----------



## Paige123456

I just bought the medium CF. Is this normal ? Seem like the termination point is not done properly. However I check the display piece is like that too and staff mention it is not a defect. Can anyone advise


----------



## Venessa84

Paige123456 said:


> I just bought the medium CF. Is this normal ? Seem like the termination point is not done properly. However I check the display piece is like that too and staff mention it is not a defect. Can anyone advise



As others have said above, this is normal but if you’re unhappy, I suggest returning it.


----------



## prettyfox

I know what exactly you're talking about. Mine are the same as shown in the pictures. The caviar on the corners is less grained.
And, the chain is absolutely normal. Congratulations on your first Chanel. You got the gorgeous color! Just be careful with the color transfer.


----------



## Paige123456

Hi All, not sure if this is acceptable condition the SA told me all these are normal and the loose threads are normal. But how is this normal. Quite upset about it


----------



## nashpoo

It looks normal to me!!


----------



## Paige123456

Taken a closeup of the loose thread


----------



## Egel

I am still learning about threads so I would like to know too. Is this completely fine or is this one of those threads that can unravel?


----------



## Chanel lover for good

heytheredelilah said:


> Don’t worry about it!  Just enjoy your bag.  When you start stuffing your bag, I’m sure the lining will flatten out more.  I don’t have my CF with me right now but I’m sure mine was like this too.


Hi! Thank you for sharing your opinion and sorry for the late response! I read your comment and it helped me making up my mind! I posted regarding this so if you have some time, please check it out




__





						My Chanel CF black caviar in size small with SHW shopping experience
					

Hello, all! I'd like to share my shopping experience on my new baby which is CF small. I have always wanted this ever since I was younger but I was still young and a student who thought omg too expensive. But then back in 2019 and 2020 spring when it had a massive price increase, I was literally...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






Klaneckya said:


> Yes, it’s normal. Some have more. I have few Chanel bags and each one has different amount indent.


Thank you!!! You were right. It happens to bags made nowadays. I went through one comparison and that one was even worse. I made a post about this. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...e-small-with-shw-shopping-experience.1036809/



Blindii said:


> My 10 year old reissue has a lot of ‘air bubble’. My new medium CF doesn’t. These are expensive bags, so if it bothers you, exchange it. I had to do that because the first CF I got had a loose stitch right by the clasp. The SA said it’s no big deal and they can just tuck it in, but it was a big deal to me and that was all I could see. Good luck.


Hi blindii! Thank you for sharing your experience. Your comment helped me making my decision. I'm surprised that it happened to your old beauty instead of new one. Because I tend to think the old chanel craftsmanship was way better. I think it also happens to each bag like maybe luck..? Regardless of where it's made and when. I made a post about this! 




__





						My Chanel CF black caviar in size small with SHW shopping experience
					

Hello, all! I'd like to share my shopping experience on my new baby which is CF small. I have always wanted this ever since I was younger but I was still young and a student who thought omg too expensive. But then back in 2019 and 2020 spring when it had a massive price increase, I was literally...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I decided to go with mine . If you have some time, check it out.



azzazza said:


> For any new bags from recent years this is pretty typical. I had a fresh 29 series from boutique with this issue. My suggestion is to find a preloved in mint condition if it bothers you a lot; I sold the 29 series and bought a 12 series instead. The lining sits flat. Good luck!


I actually considered that too! But my country here in Asia, there are so many super fakes out there which drives me even more crazy! And real real or fashionphile not available for me. I decided to go with mine and thank you for your advice!
Here's my experience and decision.




__





						My Chanel CF black caviar in size small with SHW shopping experience
					

Hello, all! I'd like to share my shopping experience on my new baby which is CF small. I have always wanted this ever since I was younger but I was still young and a student who thought omg too expensive. But then back in 2019 and 2020 spring when it had a massive price increase, I was literally...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






vivaciousbev1 said:


> My medium cf doesn’t have this issue. My small does. My grey CF had this issue; after two uses it flatteened out completely. I wouldn’t let the lining bother u but rather the stitching and if the flap is symmetrical.


Thank you for sharing your experience! After reading your comment, I got some peace of mind. I thought the SAs were just saying it as they normally say everything is not a big deal! So I really needed real opinion from real experience like yours! I made a post regarding this and thought I should let you know and thank you.




__





						My Chanel CF black caviar in size small with SHW shopping experience
					

Hello, all! I'd like to share my shopping experience on my new baby which is CF small. I have always wanted this ever since I was younger but I was still young and a student who thought omg too expensive. But then back in 2019 and 2020 spring when it had a massive price increase, I was literally...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






alyssamay_xx said:


> My Chanel classic flap has this issue
> It’s gotten better but it was a lot worse in the beginning


Thank you! At first, I thought it was not as this normal before reading your comment and some of others! I made a post regarding my decision and shopping experience. 




__





						My Chanel CF black caviar in size small with SHW shopping experience
					

Hello, all! I'd like to share my shopping experience on my new baby which is CF small. I have always wanted this ever since I was younger but I was still young and a student who thought omg too expensive. But then back in 2019 and 2020 spring when it had a massive price increase, I was literally...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I thought as you might be wondering what I decided (just my thought) and wanted to thank you, so I share it with you!


----------



## alohadays

Hi forumer.
I bought a 226 ghw at Chanel boutique yesterday.
I love less wrinkled leather but the concern is that there's crease on the back flap.
when I open the flap, the crease is more deeper.

My SA said that is not a problem. Eventually, the crease will happen...
I like the overall condition of the bag except the creasing.

Should I keep or return?
Thx in advance.


----------



## louie_louie

it's normal, my mini reissue creases at the back as well


----------



## chlux

normal all my reissues and flaps have them


----------



## Familyfirst

Normal mine is exactly the same- it’s also less creasing like yours too and 226 ghw  Its the 28series from 2019


----------



## alohadays

Familyfirst said:


> Normal mine is exactly the same- it’s also less creasing like yours too and 226 ghw  Its the 28series from 2019



Oh, Mine is also 28series but I got yesterday. (don't know why..)
The creasing is a bit worry but I'm gonna keep it.
Thx!


----------



## 880

Normal. I don’t think the crease gets much worse with wear, but I rotate bags a lot.


----------



## Yinglin

Hi hun~ it is normal, but if it bothers you much, i would return X


----------



## Spongebaby

I bought mine about a month ago and have been using it regularly and it does have slight creases. I did also notice them when the bag was new and unused. Mine is a 27 series (bought new from boutique)


----------



## alohadays

Spongebaby said:


> I bought mine about a month ago and have been using it regularly and it does have slight creases. I did also notice them when the bag was new and unused. Mine is a 27 series (bought new from boutique)
> 
> View attachment 4906609


Thank you for the pic and your stories.
I was worried about the wrinkle even though it is a new product, and I am more suspicious because it is 28 series and manufactured in August of this year. (maybe returned/damaged one?)
would you please let me know where did you buy it?


----------



## Spongebaby

alohadays said:


> Thank you for the pic and your stories.
> I was worried about the wrinkle even though it is a new product, and I am more suspicious because it is 28 series. (maybe returned/damaged one?)
> would you please let me know where did you buy it?



I think its due to this particular style. Mine also had some slight scratches on the front front lock, but thats really unevitable, so it didn’t bother me. Honestly, I really love this bag and am a bit surprised because I didn’t think the shoulder style would suit my lifestyle (I’m more of a crossbody-bag type). So now I’m planning on getting a classic jumbo!
I bought it from the chanel boutique in Copenhagen


----------



## Christofle

alohadays said:


> Hi forumer.
> I bought a 226 ghw at Chanel boutique yesterday.
> I love less wrinkled leather but the concern is that there's crease on the back flap.
> when I open the flap, the crease is more deeper.
> 
> My SA said that is not a problem. Eventually, the crease will happen...
> I like the overall condition of the bag except the creasing.
> 
> Should I keep or return?
> Thx in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4904942



Normal


----------



## alohadays

Christofle said:


> Normal


How about the horizontal wrinkles on the front flap?
There are horizontal wrinkles under the chain hole, can this part get deeper while using it?


----------



## Christofle

alohadays said:


> How about the horizontal wrinkles on the front flap?
> There are horizontal wrinkles under the chain hole, can this part get deeper while using it?



Normal distressing (it is the desired look of that leather)


----------



## hellectra

I have one too and mine is not creasing yet although I know it will happen. I use mine a lot, it was one of my best investments in terms of how often I use it. I make sure I store it with a shaper at the bottom but the flap opening there it will very likely create a crease in the near future... I hope you'll enjoy your beautiful Reissue!!


----------



## Bagventures

Hey guys,
I don’t usually examine my new bags with a magnifying loop but today I couldn’t help noticing these flaws on my new mini coco handle. Some of the holes where the needle punctures through the caviar leather look a bit ripped. I circled the area for your reference in the photos attached. I’ve kept it past the 14 days exchange/return window although I haven’t had a chance to wear it yet. I really don’t want to have to deal with repairs down the road. You think I should bring it back and ask for store credits? I’m not hoping to find a replacement as stock is somewhat limited in Canada. How is everyone’s experience  with exchange passed the date? Thanks for sharing any inputs!!


----------



## Yinglin

Hello ! i always think that if it bothers you, you should return it. Another bag will come your way.


----------



## Bagventures

I brought it back & they gave me store credit for it. First they said the bag was hand stitched so it’s not unusual for the way it looks. But I insisted that I’m not happy if I kept it.   Problem solved!
Thanks again for you feedback!

cheers!


----------



## no5

I honestly cannot believe they tried to fob you off and say this is normal. It’s clear the leather is start to tear from the stitch. I’m glad you stood your ground.


----------



## Cecidang

For a brand new bag, does anyone think there are too many wrinkles on this goatskin chanel 19?


----------



## JSL2020

Cecidang said:


> For a brand new bag, does anyone think there are too many wrinkles on this goatskin chanel 19?


I believe it is just the nature of that type of leather. I personally like the look. Is your SA able to show another bag for you to compare?


----------



## OCMomof3

The 19 is not meant to be a bag with lots of structure. For people that are concerned about wrinkling and lack of structure, whether goatskin or lambskin, this may not be the bag for you. I have a classic, a reissue, and the 19. The classic is the only one that I feel is truly "structured". That being said, I use a Samorga inside of my small goatskin 19, but don't feel that it adds tons of structure to the bag.  It's mostly to protect the interior.


----------



## Venessa84

OCMomof3 said:


> The 19 is not meant to be a bag with lots of structure. For people that are concerned about wrinkling and lack of structure, whether goatskin or lambskin, this may not be the bag for you. I have a classic, a reissue, and the 19. The classic is the only one that I feel is truly "structured". That being said, I use a Samorga inside of my small goatskin 19, but don't feel that it adds tons of structure to the bag.  It's mostly to protect the interior.



I 100% agree with this!


----------



## Cecidang

JSL2020 said:


> I believe it is just the nature of that type of leather. I personally like the look. Is your SA able to show another bag for you to compare?


I went back to the boutique to compare mine with the other ones they had available. I saw a white goat skin version, the condition of the bag was pretty similar to my beige 19. The lamb skin ones were smoother and puffier, but the SA mentioned the leather might stretch out more. It's all personal preference!


----------



## Shanneo

Hi I just got my Chanel 19 maxi in black today from the boutique but in my excitement I forgot if it’s lamb or goat skin? Is there anywhere to tell from the item number ?


----------



## xoxoh

vivaciousbev1 said:


> My medium cf doesn’t have this issue. My small does. My grey CF had this issue; after two uses it flatteened out completely. I wouldn’t let the lining bother u but rather the stitching and if the flap is symmetrical.



thanks for this! faced this as well..similar to above, i saw the youtube video. SA mentioned it is normal as it is 2 pieces of leather (sth like this? 0.0) and will flatten out after using.. but felt more assured after seeing this thread  thanks @ *Chanel lover for good *for raising


----------



## skodkomlosmo

Cecidang said:


> For a brand new bag, does anyone think there are too many wrinkles on this goatskin chanel 19?


I’m thinking these may require more frequent conditioning but I’m no expert. I conditioned mine as soon as I got it and it’s so soft and supple. No wrinkles


----------



## skodkomlosmo

bbluxedream said:


> Not sure if you have a picture of the lamb can share? I’m starting to afraid of the wrinkles now  but when I bought mine my SA said my batch no lambskin now


 Not the best pic but this is my lamb skin and it’s soft and smooth. No wrinkles but I did condition before wearing when I saw all the posts about the creases


----------



## wenhuy

Hi PFers, I just received a brand new reissue 225 in the mail and the interior looks odd to me - is this normal?


----------



## OCMomof3

Yes. It will flatten out over time as you fill it with your items and use it. From what I understand, the Reissue is shipped flat and is meant to have a much softer structure than the Classic. Mine is just like yours. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## wenhuy

OCMomof3 said:


> Yes. It will flatten out over time as you fill it with your items and use it. From what I understand, the Reissue is shipped flat and is meant to have a much softer structure than the Classic. Mine is just like yours. Enjoy your bag!



Thank you for sharing! I understand it’s folded but didn’t know the interior would be crinkled too lol


----------



## Jem131

Kuschelnudde said:


> Please take it back and exchange it.
> 
> I’m not sure about it being a defect but it’s definitely sloppy craftsmanship. For that price, just exchange it and don’t feel bad about it.


Not for one second!


----------



## krissye

Hi guys, I purchased a new classic jumbo flap in caviar and after about 2 months of use, I noticed some dents just above the closure. I think it's caused from the snap but I close the turnlock. Now I don't normally close the snap button unless I'm storing it.

I sent it off to Chanel for repair and they were able to straighten a bit more (see photos of the after) but I'm still bothered by it. I watched youtube videos of people with classic flaps who don't snap their button closures, have owned their bags for over 5 years, and don't seem to have this issue... 

Have you guys seen this before? Is it a pretty common issue? Do you all always snap the button closure?

Appreciate the forums advice. And happy new year!


----------



## nashpoo

krissye said:


> Hi guys, I purchased a new classic jumbo flap in caviar and after about 2 months of use, I noticed some dents just above the closure. I think it's caused from the snap but I close the turnlock. Now I don't normally close the snap button unless I'm storing it.
> 
> I sent it off to Chanel for repair and they were able to straighten a bit more (see photos of the after) but I'm still bothered by it. I watched youtube videos of people with classic flaps who don't snap their button closures, have owned their bags for over 5 years, and don't seem to have this issue...
> 
> Have you guys seen this before? Is it a pretty common issue? Do you all always snap the button closure?
> 
> Appreciate the forums advice. And happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 4943938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943939


Mine does that too!! This is my only flap that does it though.. Andi have no idea why, I never snap it closed


----------



## sydsunshine

Oh it does look like someone was trying to close it, and it may be dented in the process. I don’t have this with my M/L, I also never bother to close the snap button. I tried once it took too much effort, I suggest you don’t close it during storage.


----------



## Mom30raps

That happened to me with my reissue, I was not careful enough while closing the turnlock, and the snap button got caught in that part of the pocket and bent the leather. Now I am more cautious and make sure the snap button is not getting caught while closing the turnlock.


----------



## ashin121

Wondermuffin said:


> Oh it does look like someone was trying to close it, and it may be dented in the process. I don’t have this with my M/L, I also never bother to close the snap button. I tried once it took too much effort, I suggest you don’t close it during storage.


I agree.  I wouldn't close it during storage. I have classic flaps  about 8 years old and none of them have that.  I've never closed the snap. I even forgot it had it

During storage do you have a felt between the flaps to protect it too


----------



## krissye

ashin121 said:


> I agree.  I wouldn't close it during storage. I have classic flaps  about 8 years old and none of them have that.  I've never closed the snap. I even forgot it had it
> 
> During storage do you have a felt between the flaps to protect it too



When I store it, I make sure to close the snap closure and put all the felts I  got with the bag. It must have happened when I was using it during daily use.


----------



## krissye

nashpoo said:


> Mine does that too!! This is my only flap that does it though.. Andi have no idea why, I never snap it closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944002
> View attachment 4944003


Ohh thank you for sharing. I thought it was from the button poking the leather but now I’m thinking it may have closed weirdly during normal use and bent the flap? Still not sure though


----------



## krissye

Mom30raps said:


> That happened to me with my reissue, I was not careful enough while closing the turnlock, and the snap button got caught in that part of the pocket and bent the leather. Now I am more cautious and make sure the snap button is not getting caught while closing the turnlock.


Thank you for sharing! I definitely want to be more careful


----------



## honeybunch

I noticed the same thing on my classic flap when I’d had it only a couple of weeks and I never close the press stud closure ever. There is a circular indentation above the turn lock. I think it’s from the back of the press stud pressing on the leather when the turnlock is closed. I thought the impression would wear away after a bit and I always store it with the felt in place when not in use so it must have happened when I was out and about with the bag. It’s not got any better unfortunately. I’ve never had this with any other classic flap I’ve owned. I feel the caviar leather on my bag is super soft as I posted about another issue with the inner front pocket being very bendy and flimsy and causing some wrinkles and softness to the quilts towards the bottom of the bag.


----------



## amandacasey

This is not defective IMO just the way the bags can get after use/storage


----------



## boys3mom

Milena_6 said:


> No, the opposite...lamb wears quite well. I have two 19 bags in lamb and not a single scratch until now. But the lamb is softer and puffier...the goat ist more firm. Kind regards


Hi. Any slouching when lamb softens over time?  Love lamb but worried could look very droopy and lose shape/structure.


----------



## bagsforeverand

Hi ladies , I just picked up my brand new classic flap Chanel Monday and noticed this on the strap. I thought the strap is two continuous pieces of leather but saw this. Is this normal? Is this actually suppose to be tucked where the metal strap meet so I don’t see it?


----------



## bagsforeverand

My wonderful SA reassured me this in fact normal and showed me a picture of another bag that had this cut. It didnt look like a crack but a cut piece. So back to loving my flap and cant wait to use her.


----------



## honeybunch

Yes, it’s totally normal. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## jcshin

yes normal  enjoy!


----------



## Klaneckya

Yes normal. I adjust my straps and put that part under flap. See this is my grey strap. I have that on all my bags. Even on my red you can see.


----------



## bagsforeverand

Klaneckya said:


> Yes normal. I adjust my straps and put that part under flap. See this is my grey strap. I have that on all my bags. Even on my red you can see.


actually the cut on my bag is in the middle of the length of the strap and not just on the ends. I guess this is normal. The other pictures are different section of the strap. So glad I have you guys to check. Thx


----------



## caffeine11

Hello, 

I just bought “New” Chanel from Vestiare Collective. It has been confirmed by quality control as a new bag. But as I got it, I found a defect inside the bag. It seems like the leather is detached from the base of the bag.
Has everyone ever bought the bag like that or did you notice that kind of defect on your Chanel bag?


----------



## caffeine11

and this photo of my 3 years old timeless Chanel bag, which I bought in Paris. The inside of this bag is smooth, without any leather bumps


----------



## pinkorchid20

caffeine11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought “New” Chanel from Vestiare Collective. It has been confirmed by quality control as a new bag. But as I got it, I found a defect inside the bag. It seems like the leather is detached from the base of the bag.
> Has everyone ever bought the bag like that or did you notice that kind of defect on your Chanel bag?
> 
> View attachment 4949495
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949498


This is not unusual from my experience.


----------



## caffeine11

pinkorchid20 said:


> This is not unusual from my experience.


But is this a defect or is this normal?


----------



## sizz

Most bags are like this


----------



## pinkorchid20

caffeine11 said:


> But is this a defect or is this normal?


Not a detect although I would expect perfection at these prices. I have owned about 20 classic flaps over the years and I would say about half of them were completely flat inside.


----------



## caffeine11

sizz said:


> Most bags are like this


really? I own two timeless medium, one in tweed and one in black caviar and they are just fine! no bumps.. and the one I bought in VC has a sound of glue when you touch the leather inside (if you know what I mean)


----------



## caffeine11

pinkorchid20 said:


> Not a detect although I would expect perfection at these prices. I have owned about 20 classic flaps over the years and I would say about half of them were completely flat inside.


So even from the boutique, some of new bags had bumps? (sorry for my english, not the best skills haha)


----------



## ilytemporarily

caffeine11 said:


> So even from the boutique, some of new bags had bumps? (sorry for my english, not the best skills haha)



I bought my small classic from a Chanel boutique in Paris and the bottom looks like this... it’s not a defect.


----------



## caffeine11

ilytemporarily said:


> I bought my small classic from a Chanel boutique in Paris and the bottom looks like this... it’s not a defect.


could you please post a photo of the bag? I was so uppset because of the bottom..


----------



## pinkorchid20

caffeine11 said:


> So even from the boutique, some of new bags had bumps? (sorry for my english, not the best skills haha)


All of my bags were bought directly from the Chanel boutique. As mentioned before, it is pretty common.


----------



## ilytemporarily

caffeine11 said:


> could you please post a photo of the bag? I was so uppset because of the bottom..


Mine is the small classic in caviar so it’s a bit hard to photograph (doesn’t have that much give and I don’t want to stretch it out). You can still see it a bit, I think. I assure you it’s just like your picture though.


----------



## stepmum

_bought a 'new' Chanel reissue from VC recently, the gold 'R' in a ring had been removed or blacked over  (it is a black 227 reissue) . VC are scammers and ought to be avoided, they sell all sorts of strange things that do not conform to the description. There is no customer service either, just stress!_


----------



## caffeine11

ilytemporarily said:


> Mine is the small classic in caviar so it’s a bit hard to photograph (doesn’t have that much give and I don’t want to stretch it out). You can still see it a bit, I think. I assure you it’s just like your picture though.
> 
> View attachment 4949852
> 
> View attachment 4949853


Thank you! but it still looks better than mine. And in mine I hate the sound when you touch leather bumps. I can feel glue..


----------



## caffeine11

stepmum said:


> _bought a 'new' Chanel reissue from VC recently, the gold 'R' in a ring had been removed or blacked over  (it is a black 227 reissue) . VC are scammers and ought to be avoided, they sell all sorts of strange things that do not conform to the description. There is no customer service either, just stress!_


Yes, so sad. I trusted them a lot before buying, because I sold up there about 200 items and they were chechking all my pieces in details, always asking for proof of purchase etc. And it was strange for me, that bag I bought wasn’t checked so carefully.


----------



## bkee

Hi ladies and gents, I just bought a small classic flap, when I took it out to admire and examined it closely at home it is perfect in every way but the snap closure. It has a dent on the snap button, and it is sharp to touch, not to a point that it can cut the skin, but it is pretty sharp, I am afraid it might scratch or cut the leather it comes in contact with.

Should I have it exchanged as I am in the 14-day exchange window? Or it is not a big problem?


----------



## fsadeli

Ugh, this would bother me and I'll exchange it for sure!


----------



## Swanky

I’m not picky, but I’d exchange it. It might get worse later.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I would not accept that. Call your SA and get that back over to Chanel pronto.


----------



## bkee

fsadeli said:


> Ugh, this would bother me and I'll exchange it for sure!





Swanky said:


> I’m not picky, but I’d exchange it. It might get worse later.





lovieluvslux said:


> I would not accept that. Call your SA and get that back over to Chanel pronto.


Thank you, I’ll give my SA a text tomorrow.


----------



## missmythology

It’s funny, I’m quite picky, but this wouldnt bother me too much, especially if everything else was perfect. Also this could be exchanged easily down the road I think..


----------



## DAMER

bkee said:


> Hi ladies and gents, I just bought a small classic flap, when I took it out to admire and examined it closely at home it is perfect in every way but the snap closure. It has a dent on the snap button, and it is sharp to touch, not to a point that it can cut the skin, but it is pretty sharp, I am afraid it might scratch or cut the leather it comes in contact with.
> 
> Should I have it exchanged as I am in the 14-day exchange window? Or it is not a big problem?
> 
> View attachment 4953775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953777


 Congrats on your purchase!
I agree with everyone - I would try and exchange the bag . The defect on the metal closer is not something I would expect or accept in a brand new bag (especially if you are still within 14 days exchange window).


----------



## OCMomof3

I'm not picky at all, but I would return that.


----------



## bkee

missmythology said:


> It’s funny, I’m quite picky, but this wouldnt bother me too much, especially if everything else was perfect. Also this could be exchanged easily down the road I think..


I was thinking if it is actually that big of a problem since everything else is so perfect, but my hubby brought up the fact that that could scratch the leather or even tear it. So I guess exchange it is.


----------



## bkee

DAMER said:


> Congrats on your purchase!
> I agree with everyone - I would try and exchange the bag . The defect on the metal closer is not something I would expect or accept in a brand new bag (especially if you are still within 14 days exchange window).


That is true, I can’t believe this can happen... a sharp metal in a Chanel bag. And I did not notice it until it scratched the back of my hand.


----------



## bkee

OCMomof3 said:


> I'm not picky at all, but I would return that.


I am also not picky, I just looked at the bag’s symmetry and the shiny caviar at the boutique and I was happy with it. Upon closer inspection at home I thought to mysef: wow this bag is perfect! Until it scratched the back of my hand and I checked the snap button.  Lol


----------



## DAMER

bkee said:


> That is true, I can’t believe this can happen... a sharp metal in a Chanel bag. And I did not notice it until it scratched the back of my hand.


Oh my!


----------



## missmythology

bkee said:


> I was thinking if it is actually that big of a problem since everything else is so perfect, but my hubby brought up the fact that that could scratch the leather or even tear it. So I guess exchange it is.


oh ok, if it’s so sharp it can scratch or leave marks it’s a return...


----------



## bagsforeverand

bkee said:


> That is true, I can’t believe this can happen... a sharp metal in a Chanel bag. And I did not notice it until it scratched the back of my hand.


yikkkes i would exchange it for another,


----------



## bkee

Update:

Had the bag exchanged yesterday, to another one that has an even shinier caviar!


----------



## DAMER

bkee said:


> Update:
> 
> Had the bag exchanged yesterday, to another one that has an even shinier caviar!


Congrats, bkee !


----------



## Venessa84

Happy ending! It looks perfect!!


----------



## bkee

DAMER said:


> Congrats, bkee !





Venessa84 said:


> Happy ending! It looks perfect!!


Thank you


----------



## looking4bags

Hi All - I just received my Chanel 19 medium bag! I was curious to know the diamon stitching on the bottom of your bags line up with the stitching on all sides? I’ve attached a pic as you can see the stitching doesn’t quite line up. I would’ve expected better execution.


----------



## blain

I attached pictures of my brand new Chanel 19 small in lamb skin.  Very smooth.  There are a couple of wrinkles but I think that is normal?!


----------



## Rshoji34

My CF is just like that too.


----------



## Tiachan

I was searching over stitching as I have a bag that someone stated, “Chanel would never do that”. Relieved to know it’s possible.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

I just received my Chanel 19 from the 21P collection and notice that the leather threading on the CC logo does not touch the stitching. On most of the 19 bags I’ve seen in this forum and on Instagram, they touch. I really love this bag and everything else about it is perfect. Would this be a dealbreaker for you? I haven’t bought anything from Chanel in 4 years and felt it was meant to be when I randomly called the boutique asking for a small 19. They had one available! I was able to place the order not knowing that prices would increase 2 days later...talk about timing.


----------



## graciewwing

I would never in a million years notice that...


----------



## nashpoo

No, not at all.. It doesn't bother me personally.


----------



## Shejoh

Would be a nonissue for me. Beautiful bag.


----------



## honeybunch

There’s absolutely nothing wrong with it. I am extremely picky but I would never have noticed this. Both sides are symmetrical and in the same position, so there is no issue here. Some bags have terrible defects. Enjoy your bag. I’m sure it is beautiful!


----------



## doni

Why would that bother you? Genuine question, I mean, is there something intrinsically better or more beautiful about the leather touching or not the stitches that you value?
I would understand being worried in terms of authenticity if it wasn’t the standard, but as you have purchased from the Chanel store there is nothing to worry about there.


----------



## gagabag

Not sure why it matters, but it looks beautiful!


----------



## Luxeuphoria

To be honest, I wouldn’t have noticed it either. As I was going through the chanel 19 club, another member mentioned it on their’s; so I was curious and checked mine. My initial reaction was that it makes my bag different and gives it character and as another user mentioned, there is no question about its authenticity as I purchased it from the boutique. I just wanted to make sure i wasn’t “settling.”  That maybe it should touch since the majority of them do, making my bag subpar. Thank you for the reassurance everyone. I can now go on and and enjoy the bag!


----------



## itsprincesspri

I purchased this bag from the boutique, after my first one (same style) had an issue with the stitching. However, the front/top flap seem dull to me, while the sides are very shiny. Is this normal? It’s meant to be crumpled calfskin, but I keep feeling like it looks matte. Thoughts?


----------



## honeybunch

itsprincesspri said:


> I purchased this bag from the boutique, after my first one (same style) had an issue with the stitching. However, the front/top flap seem dull to me, while the sides are very shiny. Is this normal? It’s meant to be crumpled calfskin, but I keep feeling like it looks matte. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4967557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967560


I know what you mean. It does look more matte on the front compared to the sides which are really shiny. Can you remember if your first one was like this?


----------



## itsprincesspri

honeybunch said:


> I know what you mean. It does look more matte on the front compared to the sides which are really shiny. Can you remember if your first one was like this?



it wasn’t. The first one looked shiny all over, but it had a defect w the stitching. I did bring this one back to Neimans and they showed me another one that had the same “problem”, so I don’t know if it’s intentional. This is the product on the website though... shiny all over. https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS1672B0430294305/flap-bag-crumpled-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## honeybunch

itsprincesspri said:


> it wasn’t. The first one looked shiny all over, but it had a defect w the stitching. I did bring this one back to Neimans and they showed me another one that had the same “problem”, so I don’t know if it’s intentional. This is the product on the website though... shiny all over. https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS1672B0430294305/flap-bag-crumpled-calfskin-gold-tone-metal/


I would say it’s meant to be shiny all over then. I wouldn’t be happy with the one you have. I would wait until you can get another one.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi is this normal for woc chain to have unfinished edges? I used to have a chanel jumbo and I remember the leather chain was stitched inside so the edges is not looking unfinished like this..


----------



## honeybunch

fsadeli said:


> Hi is this normal for woc chain to have unfinished edges? I used to have a chanel jumbo and I remember the leather chain was stitched inside so the edges is not looking unfinished like this..
> 
> View attachment 4969553


Yes, it’s normal. They seem to be like that now. The strap on my previous classic flap was actually fraying in that area as it was a raw finish. My strap on my current flap is slightly fraying too, although not as bad. I don’t get why they don’t just seal the leather.


----------



## fsadeli

honeybunch said:


> Yes, it’s normal. They seem to be like that now. The strap on my previous classic flap was actually fraying in that area as it was a raw finish. My strap on my current flap is slightly fraying too, although not as bad. I don’t get why they don’t just seal the leather.


thanks! that's reasurring, although quality is surely has been declining!


----------



## Young1987

Natty14 said:


> Thank you for all your help! It's funny because if it were anything else with a loose stitch/defect I would have no problem asking for an exchange or returning it. But since this Chanel backpack combo is hard to find in general, I hesitate to do what makes most sense - return the bag lol.  I am going to see if my SA can exchange it but most of you are correct, I should not settle, especially at these prices.  Thank you again!


I think you should see if you could look at it really closely with a magnifying glass. I recently thought there was a missing stitch on a new classic tote, but upon closer examination, my SA helped me see that it was just, as he called it, “a back end stitch”...


----------



## Klaneckya

It’s normal. I usually put the end/folded part under flap so it’s not see .


----------



## VLluxx

My problem is solved, thanks.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I have this medium classic flap on its way to me but now that I have looked at it closely the quilts look extremely misaligned. Anyone else see what I see or is it just that it’s a bad angle? If it is misaligned maybe that’s why the SA only sent me pics from a bad angle ugh. I circled where I’m looking at. Also, in the first photo where it’s hard to see the bag it appears they might line up?? I’m just upset I didn’t ask for more photos.


----------



## OCMomof3

Well, they aren't the best pics. I would decide when you see it in person.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I agree. I think I'll wait until it arrives and decide to see it for myself. I'm really hoping it's the angle because if not, it might be the worst quality control of misaligned quilts I've ever seen if these pics are accurate.


----------



## Datenightalone

Hi, just picked up my First Chanel bag last week. I was super excited and have yet to remove tags or stickers, but took it out to gawk over yesterday. I first noticed some rainbow tone on the hardware which holds the straps (picture inserted). Only I would notice this so I wasn't sure if it was reason for concern. Then, I noticed that the top flap is slightly uneven! It's a little hard to see especially with shiny coating but I measured and the right side is just slightly longer than the left, and slightly less curved. I was shown two of these exact bags in store and noticed the first one was bent, and the second was extremely uneven so I grabbed this one as it was their last one and new in box. Now that I have noticed the flaw its all I can see, but I am not sure if the other two I saw reflect the condition of Chanel's quality. I've seen many other uneven bags but I also fear having to order an exchange without inspecting and receiving something I am less happy with.


----------



## Phoebets

I think it looks more like pic wasn’t taken at the correct angle.


----------



## Datenightalone

one more photo


----------



## Ylesiya

Dear all, I understand this thread is mainly about bags but I thought I could ask about my new earrings. Did anyone of you had stamps on your jewellery which are VERY hard to read? I have so many items but stamps do not have a single standard: sometimes they are crisp clear embossed, sometimes lasered, but fonts may change etc.
I am attaching pics of the earrings in question and another pair I have which also has a similar problem but not as bad (almost impossible to work out "Made In France" engraving).


----------



## Klaneckya

alexiswesterly said:


> one more photo
> 
> View attachment 4978362


I have not checked the dimensions on each side to match for any of my classic flaps. I think your bag looks normal to me.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yes I just received it about 20 mins ago and it’s perfect! But I find it weird that this tag which I’ve never seen before says 21C? I thought classics were 00V or rev? And it also looks like this tag was printed out or something?


----------



## lovecouture

itsprincesspri said:


> I purchased this bag from the boutique, after my first one (same style) had an issue with the stitching. However, the front/top flap seem dull to me, while the sides are very shiny. Is this normal? It’s meant to be crumpled calfskin, but I keep feeling like it looks matte. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4967557
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967558
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967560



I see your concern, the front is definetly more matt than the sides. it is a stunnning bag... how long is the chain on this, can it be worn cross body?


----------



## Datenightalone

Phoebets said:


> I think it looks more like pic wasn’t taken at the correct angle.



Thanks it's really hard to photograph but I did measure and there is a slight difference I can feel.


----------



## honeybunch

alexiswesterly said:


> one more photo
> 
> View attachment 4978362


You need to take all the stuffing out of the bag (and the felt) because it’s hard to tell. The flap won’t be straight if those things are still in/on the bag.


----------



## Datenightalone

honeybunch said:


> You need to take all the stuffing out of the bag (and the felt) because it’s hard to tell. The flap won’t be straight if those things are still in/on the bag.



No stuffing. I added the felt because the shine is kind of distracting but I did mean to post a picture without it. The issue is on the top as the side quilting is a little off as well. Its something I believe/hope most people wouldn't notice but now that I've seen it I can't unsee. I'm not sure if its common for these to be perfect or not so I'm conflicted.


----------



## honeybunch

alexiswesterly said:


> No stuffing. I added the felt because the shine is kind of distracting but I did mean to post a picture without it. The issue is on the top as the side quilting is a little off as well. Its something I believe/hope most people wouldn't notice but now that I've seen it I can't unsee. I'm not sure if these are ever really perfect or not so I'm conflicted.
> 
> View attachment 4979506


Honestly I don’t think this is noticeable at all and I’m so picky. I’ve been buying classic flaps for about 15 years so I’ve looked at many of them over the years and I’ve seen ones with really slanted flaps. Most that I have come across have slightly crooked ones. If you wait to get another one it’s unlikely it will be much better and then there might be something else wrong with it, which is normally the case!


----------



## Datenightalone

Thank you, I'm super nervous about it being hard to photograph and someone asking me why I bought a crooked bag, but I do feel the sheen will draw the majority of anyones attention. My fear was that another one would be worse especially after seeing the two they first showed me in store (shockingly wonky!!), so knowing you feel the same way makes me feel very reassured and much more hesitant to bring it back. Just purchased last week so the perfectionist inside me is still deciding but feedback really helps a lot! Thank you once again!


----------



## honeybunch

alexiswesterly said:


> Thank you, I'm super nervous about it being hard to photograph and someone asking me why I bought a crooked bag, but I do feel the sheen will draw the majority of anyones attention. My fear was that another one would be worse especially after seeing the two they first showed me in store (shockingly wonky!!), so knowing you feel the same way makes me feel very reassured and much more hesitant to bring it back. Just purchased last week so the perfectionist inside me is still deciding but feedback really helps a lot! Thank you once again!


No problem. If you are happy with everything else then don’t exchange it. Also it’s worth noting that when you put things in the bag the flap can look slanted anyway, for example if there are more things on one side of the bag than the other. I have seen some really obvious examples of slanted flaps and they were way more  obvious than yours. A lot of jumbos are like that. Most normal flaps look like yours.


----------



## Datenightalone

honeybunch said:


> No problem. If you are happy with everything else then don’t exchange it. Also it’s worth noting that when you put things in the bag the flap can look slanted anyway, for example if there are more things on one side of the bag than the other. I have seen some really obvious examples of slanted flaps and they were way more  obvious than yours. A lot of jumbos are like that. Most normal flaps look like yours.



Yes the ones I saw in store were crazy looking!! One of the flaps was like a half inch taller than the other despite it being crooked, and another was bent! That brought on my hesitation to try with another. Thanks so much, good to know even a perfect bag can be changed once full! Makes me feel way more reassured. ☺


----------



## Datenightalone

honeybunch said:


> No problem. If you are happy with everything else then don’t exchange it. Also it’s worth noting that when you put things in the bag the flap can look slanted anyway, for example if there are more things on one side of the bag than the other. I have seen some really obvious examples of slanted flaps and they were way more  obvious than yours. A lot of jumbos are like that. Most normal flaps look like yours.




Hi I tried it on with clothes today but still haven't took tags off. Sorry to be a bother but do you guys still think it looks unnoticeable? I just have a hard time not seeing it, but I know it will be amplified when the bag is not worn straight.


----------



## kloui.cali

Hello,

I just bought a pre-owned Chanel classic flap caviar from a reputable seller. I just noticed some tiny white spots on the pebbles of the caviar leather. I gently rubbed them with a given cleaning cloth but it didn't go away.

I'm not sure if these are the scuffs, scratches or peeled off. Or is it normal for a caviar leather? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

kloui.cali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought a pre-owned Chanel classic flap caviar from a reputable seller. I just noticed some tiny white spots on the pebbles of the caviar leather. I gently rubbed them with a given cleaning cloth but it didn't go away.
> 
> I'm not sure if these are the scuffs, scratches or peeled off. Or is it normal for a caviar leather?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I know these. I had a grey caviar WOC new from the boutique. It had a similar spot and it also turned darker when wet. I guess its peeling so I eventually exchanged it with a non caviar WOC.


----------



## bkee

I have just bought a classic woc, and I realized the top is bowed in more than I thought it was. I was too fixated on the shininess of the leather and I forgot to check the woc at the boutique. The first photo is my new woc, and the second photo is the display woc that has a loose thread. The display woc clearly has a flat even top, and mine is curved.

I would like to ask if this degree of curve is acceptable for a new woc? I understand that the woc will eventually look like this with use because of the chain, but will it bow in even more?


----------



## kloui.cali

Kuschelnudde said:


> I know these. I had a grey caviar WOC new from the boutique. It had a similar spot and it also turned darker when wet. I guess its peeling so I eventually exchanged it with a non caviar WOC.


Thank you for your reply. 
I paid a "premium price" for this bag. I'm so disappointed that I can't return it. I will try not to think too much about it


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

bkee said:


> I have just bought a classic woc, and I realized the top is bowed in more than I thought it was. I was too fixated on the shininess of the leather and I forgot to check the woc at the boutique. The first photo is my new woc, and the second photo is the display woc that has a loose thread. The display woc clearly has a flat even top, and mine is curved.
> 
> I would like to ask if this degree of curve is acceptable for a new woc? I understand that the woc will eventually look like this with use because of the chain, but will it bow in even more?
> 
> View attachment 4981545
> View attachment 4981546



Yeah that would bother me. I have a Boy Woc from 2017 and barely used and it doesn’t look like this. I don’t think wocs are hard to come by so I would ask for an exchange that isn’t the display either. I’ve learned if it bothers you now, it will continue to bother you later. It’s brand new and should be perfect considering these prices. It’ll make you happy in the end to have a perfect one (:


----------



## honeybunch

bkee said:


> I have just bought a classic woc, and I realized the top is bowed in more than I thought it was. I was too fixated on the shininess of the leather and I forgot to check the woc at the boutique. The first photo is my new woc, and the second photo is the display woc that has a loose thread. The display woc clearly has a flat even top, and mine is curved.
> 
> I would like to ask if this degree of curve is acceptable for a new woc? I understand that the woc will eventually look like this with use because of the chain, but will it bow in even more?
> 
> View attachment 4981545
> View attachment 4981546


That bowing is definitely not acceptable. My WOC has had a lot of use and doesn’t have that. I would exchange.


----------



## honeybunch

alexiswesterly said:


> Hi I tried it on with clothes today but still haven't took tags off. Sorry to be a bother but do you guys still think it looks unnoticeable? I just have a hard time not seeing it, but I know it will be amplified when the bag is not worn straight.


Hi, I can’t notice it at all. But it sounds like it’s really bothering you and it will continue to do so, therefore I would exchange.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

kloui.cali said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I paid a "premium price" for this bag. I'm so disappointed that I can't return it. I will try not to think too much about it



I know that it is a horrible feeling right now but I think at some point it won’t bother you anymore. It seems to be the same color/caviar as my exchanged WOC so I‘d say that you got an absolutely beautiful bag with a slight beauty mark


----------



## marbeee

Hi everyone! I finally got the call to get my chanel mini after months of waiting. Would you say this concave at the bottom is a defect? Would you keep or return? Thank you!


----------



## Klaneckya

marbeee said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got the call to get my chanel mini after months of waiting. Would you say this concave at the bottom is a defect? Would you keep or return? Thank you!


I think if you stuff it and store it standing up not flat down, it will correct itself.


----------



## bkee

Delete


----------



## jyang47

Recently purchased a mini flap but just noticed something on the back pocket. Does anyone else see it? I don’t want to say what it is yet to see if it’s noticeable to others


----------



## Strep2031

jyang47 said:


> Recently purchased a mini flap but just noticed something on the back pocket. Does anyone else see it? I don’t want to say what it is yet to see if it’s noticeable to others
> 
> View attachment 4982241


Looks like maybe a little bit of streaks that you would possibly get from oils from your hands. Stitching in top right of pocket doesn't line up where stitching on bag ends. But nothing major. Did I guess correctly?


----------



## jyang47

Strep2031 said:


> Looks like maybe a little bit of streaks that you would possibly get from oils from your hands. Stitching in top right of pocket doesn't line up where stitching on bag ends. But nothing major. Did I guess correctly?


I didn’t even notice the stitching lol but I’m not bothered by that at all. It was the streaks that I was worried about. Is there any way to fix that? I tried buffing with the white glove but it didn’t seem to do anything.


----------



## Datenightalone

kloui.cali said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I paid a "premium price" for this bag. I'm so disappointed that I can't return it. I will try not to think too much about it



okay thanks it is I'm just still so scared of getting something worse!


----------



## honeybunch

jyang47 said:


> Recently purchased a mini flap but just noticed something on the back pocket. Does anyone else see it? I don’t want to say what it is yet to see if it’s noticeable to others
> 
> View attachment 4982241


The first thing I noticed was the stitching not lining up on the top right of the pocket. Second thing I noticed was the streaks!


----------



## mariatd

kloui.cali said:


> I'm not sure if these are the scuffs, scratches or peeled off. Or is it normal for a caviar leather?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



mine is having the same problem.  My SA said it can be fixed, but my concern is that new ones are popping off....


----------



## kloui.cali

mariatd said:


> mine is having the same problem.  My SA said it can be fixed, but my concern is that new ones are popping off....


Can they fix it? How? I noticed more peeling spots. l'm considering getting a repair service from the leather surgeons.


----------



## apple182

There is a grain at the logo
Is it normal for my chanel woc


----------



## Rosekelly

Just got this gorgeous preloved tiffany blue rectangular mini! But the tongue for the cc logo is off center. Would you consider this a defect?


----------



## christinely

I just received my medium caviar CF today in the mail from NM. Everything looks good except the stamp inside looks faded or not well stamped. Can someone let me know if this is normal for a brand new caviar bag? It is a 31 series.


----------



## kloui.cali

apple182 said:


> There is a grain at the logo
> Is it normal for my chanel woc
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984460


I have a classic woc, but mine doesn't have a grain on the logo. Are you able to return or exchange it?


----------



## Josephine_closet

Hi guys! I have recently purchased a small classic flap in rose clair, everything seems perfect however I found a scratch on the front of the bag which is quite visible if you look from any angle apart from the front view.

The scratch is not super super visible as the bag is in shiny cavier leather, it’s just that I can always ‘spot’ it’s existence as I know it’s there... 

I live in London which is currently in lockdown so I don’t get to see/examine the bag in person before making the purchase. May I know is this a common issue for light colour Chanel bags (I have never bought any Chanel bags other than black colour) or should I contact my sa on this? My hesitation is they wouldn’t have another piece for exchange ... thank you so much in advance for you advice!


----------



## kloui.cali

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi guys! I have recently purchased a small classic flap in rose clair, everything seems perfect however I found a scratch on the front of the bag which is quite visible if you look from any angle apart from the front view.
> 
> The scratch is not super super visible as the bag is in shiny cavier leather, it’s just that I can always ‘spot’ it’s existence as I know it’s there...
> 
> I live in London which is currently in lockdown so I don’t get to see/examine the bag in person before making the purchase. May I know is this a common issue for light colour Chanel bags (I have never bought any Chanel bags other than black colour) or should I contact my sa on this? My hesitation is they wouldn’t have another piece for exchange ... thank you so much in advance for you advice!
> View attachment 4987631
> View attachment 4987632
> View attachment 4987633


Oh no, I would contact a SA to see if they can repair.


----------



## Josephine_closet

kloui.cali said:


> Oh no, I would contact a SA to see if they can repair.


Thanks! I have emailed the SA who sourced me this bag, hope she would reply me instead of ignoring ...


----------



## sisterhood

Hello fellow Chanel lover,

I just received the WOC and I love it. Unfortunately I saw some of the stitch comes out (I have attached a photo, and also in other areas that I don’t take photo) Does it look okay since the bag is new? I’m new to Chanel. Searching for advice what should I do? I’m afraid the stitches will become more loose if continue to use. Any comments are appreciated! Have a good weekend all!


----------



## apple182

kloui.cali said:


> I have a classic woc, but mine doesn't have a grain on the logo. Are you able to return or exchange it?


i bought it from a reseller and they said it is normal
i wonder if i return it to the store to repair they will accept or not


----------



## Marleah

This would not concern me - enjoy your bag


----------



## sisterhood

Marleah said:


> This would not concern me - enjoy your bag


Thank you for you comment ))


----------



## sisterhood

Hi fellow Chanel lovers,
I’m looking for advice please. I just received my WOC I love it but I found the stitching doesn’t look so good in on some spots. I have attached the photo below, and it has more than just 2 spots in the picture. It doesn’t look like loose stitching, I look more like the stitch comes off from stitching spot. I’m worried the stitch is going to come out more if I use it. Should I keep it to have the SA send it to fix or just return it? I appreciate for any advice. Thank you


----------



## sisterhood

Hi fellow Chanel lovers,
I’m looking for advice please. I just received my WOC I love it but I found the stitching doesn’t look so good in on some spots. I have attached the photo below, and it has more than just 2 spots in the picture. It doesn’t look like loose stitching, I look more like the stitch comes off from stitching spot. I’m worried the stitch is going to come out more if I use it. Should I keep it to have the SA send it to fix or just return it? I appreciate for any advice. Thank you


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Guys I just found a small nick on my blue flap - normal? Or return?


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Guys I just found a small nick on my blue flap - normal? Or return?


I can’t see very clear but make sure it’s not the leather issue. I meant if it’s the leather issue, it may peel off after using for a while.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> I can’t see very clear but make sure it’s not the leather issue. I meant if it’s the leather issue, it may peel off after using for a while.


Agreed. I’ll return. I didn’t feel like it but I think the overall experience was a bit off putting.


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Agreed. I’ll return. I didn’t feel like it but I think the overall experience was a bit off putting.


Good luck my dear


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> I can’t see very clear but make sure it’s not the leather issue. I meant if it’s the leather issue, it may peel off after using for a while.


It is. It’s a nick in the leather so it may peel and be worse.


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> It is. It’s a nick in the leather so it may peel and be worse.


Yes you are right return it then. I’m so disappointed with Chanel quality now since their price keeps increasing twice a year. I still love Chanel bags but their quality seems going down. Hope you can exchange another one.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> Yes you are right return it then. I’m so disappointed with Chanel quality now since their price keeps increasing twice a year. I still love Chanel bags but their quality seems going down. Hope you can exchange another one.


The SA had the nerve to say they don’t see anything wrong with it. But the best thing for me to return (when I asked if I could exchange). Horrible as they don’t even want To deal. Haha


----------



## sisterhood

Dc


vivaciousbev1 said:


> The SA had the nerve to say they don’t see anything wrong with it. But the best thing for me to return (when I asked if I could exchange). Horrible as they don’t even want To deal. Haha


I’m glad you returned it. Hope they will get the blue flap in the their next shipment. I’m on the waiting list for the classic small with ghw. Crossing my finger here lol since I have seen a lot comments here about flaws and defect on new bags. 
I’m still thinking that should I keep my WOC. I’m the one who had a post about stitching issue last weekend. I asked an Chanel expert Zeko Husein (she helps Chanel lovers to authenticate bags for resell). She said I can use the lighter to burn the excess stitching to prevent any further issue. And she said it’s normal to have it like this. It’s not flaw.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> Dc
> 
> I’m glad you returned it. Hope they will get the blue flap in the their next shipment. I’m on the waiting list for the classic small with ghw. Crossing my finger here lol since I have seen a lot comments here about flaws and defect on new bags.
> I’m still thinking that should I keep my WOC. I’m the one who had a post about stitching issue last weekend. I asked an Chanel expert Zeko Husein (she helps Chanel lovers to authenticate bags for resell). She said I can use the lighter to burn the excess stitching to prevent any further issue. And she said it’s normal to have it like this. It’s not flaw.


Oh yea I remember! I’m actually still waiting for the return label. They’re horrible. 

which wait list are you on? They should get shipment quickly. I’m actually selling mine as I got another small flap with ghw. LOL.

yeah I think I said it was excess thread. Normally you can tell if it’s a loose stitch. If you like everything about the bag keep. Stitching is not bad. But if it doesn’t bring you joy and is giving you a headache...just return.


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Oh yea I remember! I’m actually still waiting for the return label. They’re horrible.
> 
> which wait list are you on? They should get shipment quickly. I’m actually selling mine as I got another small flap with ghw. LOL.
> 
> yeah I think I said it was excess thread. Normally you can tell if it’s a loose stitch. If you like everything about the bag keep. Stitching is not bad. But if it doesn’t bring you joy and is giving you a headache...just return.


Are you going to ship the bag back for return? I usually bring it to the store because I don’t live too far from there.
I am on the waiting list for the small black classic flap with gold hardware. I am on the waiting list for a couple months already and still waiting for the SA call me. I am thinking to contact others SA because the price is going to increase soon lol. Which color of the bag do you plan to sale? 
For the wallet on chain, I like everything about it but just concerned about the stitching. If I keep the WOC, I will find a way to get rid of it lol have you heard someone burn excess thread on Chanel bag before  sound like I’m crazy


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> Are you going to ship the bag back for return? I usually bring it to the store because I don’t live too far from there.
> I am on the waiting list for the small black classic flap with gold hardware. I am on the waiting list for a couple months already and still waiting for the SA call me. I am thinking to contact others SA because the price is going to increase soon lol. Which color of the bag do you plan to sale?
> For the wallet on chain, I like everything about it but just concerned about the stitching. If I keep the WOC, I will find a way to get rid of it lol have you heard someone burn excess thread on Chanel bag before  sound like I’m crazy


Is it a boutique or neimans? I got mine the other day without a waiting list snd my friend too, but I think we just got lucky.
I’ve def snipped off threads before. Maybe not burn and just snip it off!
For the return I got it from neimans CA so I’m not sure if my store will take returns, I will have to check.


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Is it a boutique or neimans? I got mine the other day without a waiting list snd my friend too, but I think we just got lucky.
> I’ve def snipped off threads before. Maybe not burn and just snip it off!
> For the return I got it from neimans CA so I’m not sure if my store will take returns, I will have to check.


Awe you are so lucky! You got


vivaciousbev1 said:


> Is it a boutique or neimans? I got mine the other day without a waiting list snd my friend too, but I think we just got lucky.
> I’ve def snipped off threads before. Maybe not burn and just snip it off!
> For the return I got it from neimans CA so I’m not sure if my store will take returns, I will have to check.


Oh wow you both got so lucky! I’m on the waiting list at the Chanel boutique in my state. The SA isn’t helpful and friendly. I made deposit for it too. 
I hope you can do return in store that is near you. Maybe it’s just me that I think its more secure to bring it to store for return 
I tried to snip off but it didn’t come off lol. By the way can you share some pictures of your small flap if it’s possible? Thank you!


----------



## Ennami

I don’t expect perfection but would you consider this back pocket misalignment acceptable? Top and Left is quite noticeable.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> Awe you are so lucky! You got
> 
> Oh wow you both got so lucky! I’m on the waiting list at the Chanel boutique in my state. The SA isn’t helpful and friendly. I made deposit for it too.
> I hope you can do return in store that is near you. Maybe it’s just me that I think its more secure to bring it to store for return
> I tried to snip off but it didn’t come off lol. By the way can you share some pictures of your small flap if it’s possible? Thank you!


The flap I just got? Here:


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> The flap I just got? Here:


Congratulations my dear! Your bag is puffy and shiny! It’s beautiful. Thank you for the picture  I know not all the classic flaps are the same since they vary on the animal used. Yours are perfect!


----------



## sisterhood

Ennami said:


> I don’t expect perfection but would you consider this back pocket misalignment acceptable? Top and Left is quite noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 4991849


Yes I see what you mean if you are not happy with it I think you can return it good luck


----------



## sizz

Ennami said:


> I don’t expect perfection but would you consider this back pocket misalignment acceptable? Top and Left is quite noticeable.
> 
> View attachment 4991849



I‘d exchange it. Misaligned back pockets are probably one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

sisterhood said:


> Congratulations my dear! Your bag is puffy and shiny! It’s beautiful. Thank you for the picture  I know not all the classic flaps are the same since they vary on the animal used. Yours are perfect!


Yes very true. It’s sad because one bag has always have some little flaw, it’s just what we can really live with. Even if the leather isn’t perfect, there’s always a worse one out there: smh.


----------



## sisterhood

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Yes very true. It’s sad because one bag has always have some little flaw, it’s just what we can really live with. Even if the leather isn’t perfect, there’s always a worse one out there: smh.


I agree. Enjoy her


----------



## ipekkeles

i just now received my caramel medium classic flap and i have a question. 

is this normal in classic flap chain? i’ve a black reissue, a black boy bag and a couple of WOCs, so this is my first experience with a classic flap.


----------



## sizz

ipekkeles said:


> i just now received my caramel medium classic flap and i have a question.
> 
> is this normal in classic flap chain? i’ve a black reissue, a black boy bag and a couple of WOCs, so this is my first experience with a classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 4994375
> View attachment 4994376



It‘s normal, don‘t worry!


----------



## ipekkeles

sizz said:


> It‘s normal, don‘t worry!



after posting the question, i stalked the medium classic flap clubhouse and checked the photos. still you would think the wrapped part within the chain would be less bulky considering the exorbitant price.


----------



## sizz

ipekkeles said:


> after posting the question, i stalked the medium classic flap clubhouse and checked the photos. still you would think the wrapped part within the chain would be less bulky considering the exorbitant price.


I know what you mean and i think it‘s even bulkier and more apparent on caviar bags. On the minis it‘s at least on the inside of the bag where the bag connects to the strap. It is what it is i guess..


----------



## Klaneckya

ipekkeles said:


> i just now received my caramel medium classic flap and i have a question.
> 
> is this normal in classic flap chain? i’ve a black reissue, a black boy bag and a couple of WOCs, so this is my first experience with a classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 4994375
> View attachment 4994376


Yes normal.


----------



## Myybags

Hi all, can anyone see what I think may be wrong with this bag? (: The uneven flap is apparently due to the security tag according to the SA. But there is a weird straight line near the right grommet. Also, there is a airpocket inside at the base. Which the SA pointed out is normal as the base is not glued on and will flatten with use. Anyone could share whether this is true and their experience?


----------



## Klaneckya

Myybags said:


> Hi all, can anyone see what I think may be wrong with this bag? (: The uneven flap is apparently due to the security tag according to the SA. But there is a weird straight line near the right grommet. Also, there is a airpocket inside at the base. Which the SA pointed out is normal as the base is not glued on and will flatten with use. Anyone could share whether this is true and their experience?
> 
> View attachment 5004835


Airpocket inside is normal.


----------



## Myybags

Klaneckya said:


> Airpocket inside is normal.


Wow thanks for the quick reply! Do you know if it will flatten with use?


----------



## Klaneckya

Myybags said:


> Wow thanks for the quick reply! Do you know if it will flatten with use?


I never paid attention to that and i have few classic bags.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Myybags said:


> Hi all, can anyone see what I think may be wrong with this bag? (: The uneven flap is apparently due to the security tag according to the SA. But there is a weird straight line near the right grommet. Also, there is a airpocket inside at the base. Which the SA pointed out is normal as the base is not glued on and will flatten with use. Anyone could share whether this is true and their experience?
> 
> View attachment 5004835


It does get flatter with use. The older ones were so flat but nowadays they come with an airpocket. It sucks the quality went downhill, but I wouldn’t make that a big rejection factor.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Is it normal for the threads of a reissue to be a bit frayed, particularly around high-stress areas such as corners and wrinkles? They don‘t appear loose at all and technically it makes sense for them to be a bit frayed but I just wanted to have piece of mind.


----------



## honeybunch

Myybags said:


> Hi all, can anyone see what I think may be wrong with this bag? (: The uneven flap is apparently due to the security tag according to the SA. But there is a weird straight line near the right grommet. Also, there is a airpocket inside at the base. Which the SA pointed out is normal as the base is not glued on and will flatten with use. Anyone could share whether this is true and their experience?
> 
> View attachment 5004835


Isn’t the line near the grommet just the light shining on the bag? Yes, it’s true that the air pocket is normal. Only my very first flap from about 15 years ago had a lining that was flush to the base and stuck down. All the others I’ve bought since have been slightly looser and seem to have air there. It depends how bad it is. I can’t say without seeing it.


----------



## sisterhood

Hi all, does my new WOC look normal? My SA said the inward of the side will decrease after use when the leather become soft is that true. Please let me know. Any comments are appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Luleflor

Hi everyone, had to repost as my previous post must have sounded like I was asking for authentication services (sorry!) but I would like to see if anyone can share their Classic Flap's EP zipper images - mine is EP vertical down, not sure if that is a variation of the normal EP horizontal lettering zipper? Attaching image, and for reference mine is a series 11 black caviar in medium  thanks!


----------



## ipekkeles

Myybags said:


> Wow thanks for the quick reply! Do you know if it will flatten with use?





Myybags said:


> Wow thanks for the quick reply! Do you know if it will flatten with use?



yes they do. here is a photo of my 2 year-old reissue with airpocket at the base.


----------



## ipekkeles

Kuschelnudde said:


> Is it normal for the threads of a reissue to be a bit frayed, particularly around high-stress areas such as corners and wrinkles? They don‘t appear loose at all and technically it makes sense for them to be a bit frayed but I just wanted to have piece of mind.



i don’t have any frayed threads in mine:


----------



## ipekkeles

Luleflor said:


> Hi everyone, had to repost as my previous post must have sounded like I was asking for authentication services (sorry!) but I would like to see if anyone can share their Classic Flap's EP zipper images - mine is EP vertical down, not sure if that is a variation of the normal EP horizontal lettering zipper? Attaching image, and for reference mine is a series 11 black caviar in medium  thanks!



my 2019 226 reissue and 2021 medium classic flap in a seasonal color don’t have any branding on their zipper. however, 2012 WOC has the following zipper:


----------



## ipekkeles

sisterhood said:


> Hi all, does my new WOC look normal? My SA said the inward of the side will decrease after use when the leather become soft is that true. Please let me know. Any comments are appreciated. Thank you!



i think it looks a bit collapsed. i have 2012 lambskin WOC and it is super soft and looks like this:




i think the softness will add to the curve and not decrease it.


----------



## HappyAngel

sisterhood said:


> Hi all, does my new WOC look normal? My SA said the inward of the side will decrease after use when the leather become soft is that true. Please let me know. Any comments are appreciated. Thank you!



I don't think it is normal.  The WOC is deformed.  The leather won't become soft at all with use as the WOC is pretty structure.  Don't get it!


----------



## sisterhood

HappyAngel said:


> I don't think it is normal.  The WOC is deformed.  The leather won't become soft at all with use as the WOC is pretty structure.  Don't get it!


Thank you  I really appreciate it


----------



## sisterhood

ipekkeles said:


> i think it looks a bit collapsed. i have 2012 lambskin WOC and it is super soft and looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 5008316
> 
> 
> i think the softness will add to the curve and not decrease it.


Wow yours looks great! Chanel quality is not as good as before anymore. I guess I will return it  thank you for your reply


----------



## Luleflor

ipekkeles said:


> my 2019 226 reissue and 2021 medium classic flap in a seasonal color don’t have any branding on their zipper. however, 2012 WOC has the following zipper:



Appreciate the photo!  

Hmm, I hope more people will share, wonder why I haven't seen a vertical one!


----------



## Myybags

ipekkeles said:


> yes they do. here is a photo of my 2 year-old reissue with airpocket at the base.
> 
> View attachment 5008310


Wow that is pretty flat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kay_hershey

Hi—

Is this normal? The flap area is shiny, flat grained, super soft and a bit lighter in black color whereas the bottom is very dried, has protruding grains and dull. It’s as if Chanel used two un-matching pieces of caviar to create this bag.

Your help appreciated, as this is my first caviar purchase. Thanks.


----------



## honeybunch

kay_hershey said:


> Hi—
> 
> Is this normal? The flap area is shiny, flat grained, super soft and a bit lighter in black color whereas the bottom is very dried, has protruding grains and dull. It’s as if Chanel used two un-matching pieces of caviar to create this bag.
> 
> Your help appreciated, as this is my first caviar purchase. Thanks.


No, this is not normal. I would definitely return it. I’ve seen this before where the flap doesn’t match the bottom of the bag. It’s a shame because the caviar on the flap is gorgeous!


----------



## HappyAngel

kay_hershey said:


> Hi—
> 
> Is this normal? The flap area is shiny, flat grained, super soft and a bit lighter in black color whereas the bottom is very dried, has protruding grains and dull. It’s as if Chanel used two un-matching pieces of caviar to create this bag.
> 
> Your help appreciated, as this is my first caviar purchase. Thanks.



It is not normal, but I have seen people complaining in here about their flaps with 2 different types of caviar leather on the same bag.  It seems like Chanel doesn't care about this.


----------



## kay_hershey

honeybunch said:


> No, this is not normal. I would definitely return it. I’ve seen this before where the flap doesn’t match the bottom of the bag. It’s a shame because the caviar on the flap is gorgeous!


Thank you for your insight! I am in the process of returning it. I agree, it’s a shame! I’m surprised this bag crossed through quality assurance. Sigh.


----------



## kay_hershey

HappyAngel said:


> It is not normal, but I have seen people complaining in here about their flaps with 2 different types of caviar leather on the same bag.  It seems like Chanel doesn't care about this.


Wow! I thought I was the only one. Thank you, I am in the process of returning the bag!


----------



## honeybunch

kay_hershey said:


> Thank you for your insight! I am in the process of returning it. I agree, it’s a shame! I’m surprised this bag crossed through quality assurance. Sigh.


No problem! I’m glad you’re returning. I hope you find another one that’s better.


----------



## Sorepony1984

Does tiny leather cracking through stitch hole normal for a new Chanel bag? It is around 2mm, seems like it is caused by tight stitches. Very tiny right now, but it is at where the bag opens and closes. I am worried this will get worse over the time. Picture attached. It is the grey area. I am not sure if this is normal?


----------



## sisterhood

Sorepony1984 said:


> Does tiny leather cracking through stitch hole normal for a new Chanel bag? It is around 2mm, seems like it is caused by tight stitches. Very tiny right now, but it is at where the bag opens and closes. I am worried this will get worse over the time. Picture attached. It is the grey area. I am not sure if this is normal?


I think it will get worst after use. In my opinion I don’t keep the bag that have leather and stitching issues, and also uneven flap. Good luck!


----------



## love_luminator_99

Hi everyone! After many years of lusting over the classic flap, I finally treated myself for my 35th birthday. After being on a wait list for 2 months, a medium classic flap in lambskin came and unfortunately was not in pristine condition.

I don't know if I'm being nit picky, I have no one in real life to ask if these scratches are dealbreakers.

If you can see, there is a visible scratch or scuff on the front left below the flap as well as a scratch or scuff on the back pocket. I did try to gently rub them out with my finger but it didn't work.

I'm also including just a straight on photo of her. 

I was also expecting the lambskin to be a bit puffier but I'm not sure if that's just me being ridiculous since it's my first. It's a series 31. 

Thank you for any info!


----------



## prettyfox

It looks like that the front scratch might come out if you use a leather lotion. But, the back scratch looks like that the leather is damaged already. I had a defect/scratch on my medium flap in lambskin and exchanged it. The quilts don't look puffy, so I would definitely exchange it.


----------



## sisterhood

love_luminator_99 said:


> Hi everyone! After many years of lusting over the classic flap, I finally treated myself for my 35th birthday. After being on a wait list for 2 months, a medium classic flap in lambskin came and unfortunately was not in pristine condition.
> 
> I don't know if I'm being nit picky, I have no one in real life to ask if these scratches are dealbreakers.
> 
> If you can see, there is a visible scratch or scuff on the front left below the flap as well as a scratch or scuff on the back pocket. I did try to gently rub them out with my finger but it didn't work.
> 
> I'm also including just a straight on photo of her.
> 
> I was also expecting the lambskin to be a bit puffier but I'm not sure if that's just me being ridiculous since it's my first. It's a series 31.
> 
> Thank you for any info!
> 
> View attachment 5017598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017601


Hi, I would say series 31 lambskin bags are not as puffed and deep black as the few years ago lambskin bags. I purchased the black classic WOC lambskin. It looks like your bag I mean the quilts. I would return or exchange it cause the leather has scratches. Good luck


----------



## sizz

I think the bag looks good and surface scratches on lambskin are just a question of time, they can be buffed out easily, most of the time without lotion. 
However, I don‘t think there should be scratches on a brand new bag. It‘s up to you to use it and scratch it! 
Maybe take it to the store and see if they can do something about it/buff them out? If not I‘d exchange/return


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

love_luminator_99 said:


> Hi everyone! After many years of lusting over the classic flap, I finally treated myself for my 35th birthday. After being on a wait list for 2 months, a medium classic flap in lambskin came and unfortunately was not in pristine condition.
> 
> I don't know if I'm being nit picky, I have no one in real life to ask if these scratches are dealbreakers.
> 
> If you can see, there is a visible scratch or scuff on the front left below the flap as well as a scratch or scuff on the back pocket. I did try to gently rub them out with my finger but it didn't work.
> 
> I'm also including just a straight on photo of her.
> 
> I was also expecting the lambskin to be a bit puffier but I'm not sure if that's just me being ridiculous since it's my first. It's a series 31.
> 
> Thank you for any info!
> 
> View attachment 5017598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017601


I would return-I'm the least picky person and dont bother to minutely examine my bag purchases BUT a new bag with a scratch that obvious not done by me is a deal breaker.
I hope you videoed yourself unboxing it so they dont accuse you of making those scratches.


----------



## love_luminator_99

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I would return-I'm the least picky person and dont bother to minutely examine my bag purchases BUT a new bag with a scratch that obvious not done by me is a deal breaker.
> I hope you videoed yourself unboxing it so they dont accuse you of making those scratches.



I absolutely did and was able to return it without any issues. My advisor wasn't in but another girl helped me and said I'm back on the waitlist for my bag. Thank you to everyone who confirmed I wasn't being ridiculous.

Honestly now I'm questioning if I should just go pre-loved perhaps. I looked at the caviar classic flap in store and it looked so plasticy, I don't know if it was just this seasons but I disliked it so much compared to the lambskin. I guess I just feel a bit underwhelmed at the whole experience and the bag itself.


----------



## jenny_c8371

Currently debating on whether to get this mini or not... the indentation on the right side of the bag reaches the bottom and the other side is normal, or at least it's how I think the sides should look like. Does anyone see this as a _very _minor defect or am I just nitpicking? When I look at pictures and videos of the bag as a whole there doesn't seem to be anything out of place, but I'm not sure if the right side will irk me in the long run


----------



## Klaneckya

jenny_c8371 said:


> Currently debating on whether to get this mini or not... the indentation on the right side of the bag reaches the bottom and the other side is normal, or at least it's how I think the sides should look like. Does anyone see this as a _very _minor defect or am I just nitpicking? When I look at pictures and videos of the bag as a whole there doesn't seem to be anything out of place, but I'm not sure if the right side will irk me in the long run
> 
> View attachment 5019930
> View attachment 5019932


I do not the cost but I would not get it....


----------



## earthygirl

the crease is not even....that alone would bother me. I say pass.


----------



## Gabel

jenny_c8371 said:


> Currently debating on whether to get this mini or not... the indentation on the right side of the bag reaches the bottom and the other side is normal, or at least it's how I think the sides should look like. Does anyone see this as a _very _minor defect or am I just nitpicking? When I look at pictures and videos of the bag as a whole there doesn't seem to be anything out of place, but I'm not sure if the right side will irk me in the long run
> 
> View attachment 5019930
> View attachment 5019932


Def pass! If it bugs you now it’ll in the future.


----------



## elysium_kiss

Just purchased a cf from the boutique and noticed some issues with it. I really don’t think I’m being nit picky because I don’t really know what I should even be looking at or how. I also compared it to my cf that’s a couple years old and the creases/dents are much worse. 

The chains on the strap move so the leather pops out
The left side of the back pocket really doesn’t align with the quilting
There’s two deep dents on the double flap from where the zipper was 
Deep creases on both sides
I love the colour and it’s the last one in the country. I think I can live with most of the issues or I’m trying to convince myself that I’m okay with it but the side creases are really bothering me. Is there anything I can do about it? If I bring it back to the store, is there anything they can do about it & would I be charged? I read some people place a towel over it and iron it but I’m a little uneasy about doing that myself.

Also, not sure on this part and it was something my sister noticed, but are the quilt stitchings on the side and bottom supposed to match up with the rest of the bag? 

I’ve attached photos below to show how deep the creases on the side are.


----------



## Dreamcatcher88

elysium_kiss said:


> Just purchased a cf from the boutique and noticed some issues with it. I really don’t think I’m being nit picky because I don’t really know what I should even be looking at or how. I also compared it to my cf that’s a couple years old and the creases/dents are much worse.
> 
> The chains on the strap move so the leather pops out
> The left side of the back pocket really doesn’t align with the quilting
> There’s two deep dents on the double flap from where the zipper was
> Deep creases on both sides
> I love the colour and it’s the last one in the country. I think I can live with most of the issues or I’m trying to convince myself that I’m okay with it but the side creases are really bothering me. Is there anything I can do about it? If I bring it back to the store, is there anything they can do about it & would I be charged? I read some people place a towel over it and iron it but I’m a little uneasy about doing that myself.
> 
> Also, not sure on this part and it was something my sister noticed, but are the quilt stitchings on the side and bottom supposed to match up with the rest of the bag?
> 
> I’ve attached photos below to show how deep the creases on the side are.
> 
> View attachment 5025052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025053


Is this a small cf? I know small CFs that are made these days have a fold on the side of the bags similar to what reissue has. It was def unattractive at first but I came to accept it LOL. The things we do for chanel.


----------



## elysium_kiss

Dreamcatcher88 said:


> Is this a small cf? I know small CFs that are made these days have a fold on the side of the bags similar to what reissue has. It was def unattractive at first but I came to accept it LOL. The things we do for chanel.



It is a small but I was deciding between this and another small and it wasn't close to being anything like this.


----------



## pursekitten

If you're within their return window you should be able to take it back to a boutique without a problem. The creases could be lessened by the steam iron trick, but from experience I don't think creases this deep will disappear due to their placement.

The biggest concerns are the leather popping out of the strap, flap dents due to the zipper (likely from poor storage), and poor construction on the back pocket; stitches on the quilting should always align. The strap especially could become a bigger issue the more you use the bag.

I know it'll hurt emotionally to take it back but I would take it back. If you paid good coin on a bag, it should meet nearly every one of your expectations. That said, you could rock the bag anyway and sell it later if you see this color again new or pre-loved but that's a big if.

Best wishes!


----------



## Wan.derings

I'm heartbroken, thought I had finally gotten the bag of my dreams the 21p pink caviar directly from New Bond Street in London, opened my package to find following defects:
-glue on the bag
-misaligned stitching and uneven stitching on the flap edges
-white spot where the dye was not fully covered

Its been 5 years since I bought brand new direct from the boutique, although I'm sure they are defects checking with the community as I wait for Chanel to respond. My two other classic flaps do not look like this! These are defects and I'm not being overly sensitive?


----------



## maz2007

Hi everyone! I bought my first ever Chanel classic handbag in lamb skin leather last week. However, I have some concerns about the leather strap on my bag. I just noticed it today when my chain was folded as pictured. The edges/folds look somehow cut unevenly and it looks like it’s peeling off. Is this normal? Or am I being too finicky? Thank you for your help!


----------



## kay_hershey

Hello:

Good evening. Is this normal? Fraying on a new 21 series classic flap strap. It’s somewhat of an eyesore. Your help appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Wan.derings

kay_hershey said:


> Hello:
> 
> Good evening. Is this normal? Fraying on a new 21 series classic flap strap. It’s somewhat of an eyesore. Your help appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


 I have this issue on my 21p rose pink medium flap too. Personally I feel like its a defect, I have your bag too, but purchased several years ago and even after years of use it doesn't have any fraying.


----------



## kay_hershey

Wan.derings said:


> I have this issue on my 21p rose pink medium flap too. Personally I feel like its a defect, I have your bag too, but purchased several years ago and even after years of use it doesn't have any fraying.


Ah, so, did you decide to keep your rose pink medium flap?

I might just end up returning mine. This is just not “one part” of fraying, but it’s everywhere...sigh.

And, thank you for the insight! This is my first caviar piece, as I own several lambskin vintage pieces.


----------



## Wan.derings

kay_hershey said:


> Ah, so, did you decide to keep your rose pink medium flap?
> 
> I might just end up returning mine. This is just not “one part” of fraying, but it’s everywhere...sigh.
> 
> And, thank you for the insight! This is my first caviar piece, as I own several lambskin vintage pieces.



I returned it, with a very heavy heart because I doubt I will find the same bag again, but I just can't stomach paying £5550 for a less than perfect bag. If anyone in the UK is looking for it and doesn't mind the defects - going back to Bond Street store. Annoyingly the SA who I had been speaking to over email replied by whatsapp to say every new bag recently made has the glue on it as they have been recently made. without sounding dramatic, I just don't think that is an acceptable response. They did not address the misaligned quilting, uneven stitching or uneven dye.


----------



## carolsr

Wan.derings said:


> I returned it, with a very heavy heart because I doubt I will find the same bag again, but I just can't stomach paying £5550 for a less than perfect bag. If anyone in the UK is looking for it and doesn't mind the defects - going back to Bond Street store. Annoyingly the SA who I had been speaking to over email replied by whatsapp to say every new bag recently made has the glue on it as they have been recently made. without sounding dramatic, I just don't think that is an acceptable response. They did not address the misaligned quilting, uneven stitching or uneven dye.



I'm sorry but "every new bag recently made has the glue on it as they have been recently made" I cannot believe they actually said that. Seems like they've given up in terms of quality... good thing you could return it!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Wan.derings said:


> I returned it, with a very heavy heart because I doubt I will find the same bag again, but I just can't stomach paying £5550 for a less than perfect bag. If anyone in the UK is looking for it and doesn't mind the defects - going back to Bond Street store. Annoyingly the SA who I had been speaking to over email replied by whatsapp to say every new bag recently made has the glue on it as they have been recently made. without sounding dramatic, I just don't think that is an acceptable response. They did not address the misaligned quilting, uneven stitching or uneven dye.


I mean i get that Chanel (and every brand besides ) must get some picky customers but to me the glue on the bag is TOTALLY unacceptable ( as is the white patch where the dye didn't take ..the other things I could deal with) If every bag has glue on it then couldn't they at least flag that to HQ and withdraw from sale until the issue is sorted OR remove the glue mark themselves.
I would be angry and disappointed to receive a bag from Zara with a mark like that on that on it...and for a brand like Chanel to even allow the SA to send it to a client like that is WOW!  
If I were you I would email Customer service about it with the photos and the SA response as a luxury house they should try and source you a replacement bag.


----------



## love_luminator_99

Agreed, so disappointing that someone would actually respond that glue on the bag is "normal"...gah!


----------



## Elle07

Sooo this one takes the cake for defective Chanel bags I've purchased. My sweet SA was able to have this bag shipped to me from a different boutique. The SA who packed it shoved it into a too-small box and BENT the top handle in order to make it fit. Sad because these bags are pretty much sold out by now - not going to hold out hope. I'd even be willing to overlook the nicked/scratched hardware if not for the damaged top handle. Sigh.


----------



## love_luminator_99

Noooo! That makes my heart hurt. The bent handle and the nicks on the hardware...it's like no one even TRIED. I'm so sorry. She deserved so much better.


----------



## Klaneckya

Hi,
I have been looking for 21P blue with rainbow hardware fir sometime now and it’s all sold out. My local boutique received one return today but it has all this wrinkles. Is this normal? Do you guys have similar creases on yours?
It has indent on pink inner flap which is from zipper. I can accept that but not sure about wrinkles. Please share your experience from your purchase.
Is this normal?
Thank you very much.


----------



## creamcamellias

that’s definitely not normal, I have a lambskin flap and don’t see wrinkles like that anywhere. It’s most likely a return due to those wrinkles! It’s up to you though, whether or not those wrinkles would bother you enough


----------



## Klaneckya

creamcamellias said:


> that’s definitely not normal, I have a lambskin flap and don’t see wrinkles like that anywhere. It’s most likely a return due to those wrinkles! It’s up to you though, whether or not those wrinkles would bother you enough


Thank you. It actually does worry me and I am not sure it will get worst overtime.


----------



## Wan.derings

That's awful and completely a man made defect rather than manufacturing so could have been avoided! I tried searching for a customer complaints email for the issue I had with my bag/screenshots of glue being normal on the bag from the SA - no luck finding one, but agree the fault on your bag with the handle is one of the worse I've seen coming direct from a boutique!


----------



## MaryJoe84

Right, that's for sure not normal. Creases will come, but not that much already on a new bag. The stain from the zipper wouldn't bother me, too, but the creases - oh boy... 

Pass it


----------



## ipekkeles

i’ve recently bought a brand new medium/old small coco handle from the boutique. it was a remote order so i didn’t see the inside of the bag.

i feel like the pockets are way too loose. in all my other Chanel handbags the inner pockets are very tight, to the point that i’m afraid to use and strech them.


----------



## crystal_wellness

I say no because its been creased too much and the zip mark shouldnt be there for a brand new purchased bag


----------



## sparklywacky

For a brand new bag, no. That looks like a used bag. Personally, I would return it for my peace of mind.


----------



## Klaneckya

Thank you all so much. I was going to accept the zip indent but creases really look bad. I took some pictures today when flap is half open position and it is bad. I am going to return it. I am told there are none left in US but the same time for $7200 plus tax do not want to settle. Even though I like the rainbow hardware on dark blue bag more than on the other colors... I am returning it. 
Thank you all fir your support.


----------



## love_luminator_99

ipekkeles said:


> i’ve recently bought a brand new medium/old small coco handle from the boutique. it was a remote order so i didn’t see the inside of the bag.
> 
> i feel like the pockets are way too loose. in all my other Chanel handbags the inner pockets are very tight, to the point that i’m afraid to use and strech them.
> 
> View attachment 5034492
> View attachment 5034493



How odd! Is it a dealbreaker for you? I feel like considering all the defects and issues Chanel has had lately, I'd be okay with that LOL


----------



## ipekkeles

love_luminator_99 said:


> How odd! Is it a dealbreaker for you? I feel like considering all the defects and issues Chanel has had lately, I'd be okay with that LOL



nope it is not, i am keeping it and already took the bag out. other than this pocket thing, there is not a scratch or a weird quilt on it.


----------



## praneha

Hi All,

I have been checking for a classic Chanel jumbo from past few months. The store in Singapore dint have the caviar black with gold HW from few months. Got a call from SA today morning that she has one and after checking it I picked it up. I feel the alignment is fine. But just wanted to check with you all if you see any Mis alignment or issue with the bag. As this is the most expensive bag I would buy am bit nervous.


----------



## MaryJoe84

I see nothing wrong here  Congratulations and enjoy your beautiful Jumbo!


----------



## crystal_wellness

enjoy the bag!


----------



## sparklywacky

I see nothing wrong. It’s lovely!


----------



## luckyadanosii

praneha said:


> View attachment 5038391


If you're looking for the misalignment, I do see a slight misalignment on pocket on the right corner. Its so slight it isn't an issue though! It is like, a smidge 1.5cm misaligned but everything else is perfect. Enjoy your bag, its gorgeous.


----------



## prettyfox

praneha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been checking for a classic Chanel jumbo from past few months. The store in Singapore dint have the caviar black with gold HW from few months. Got a call from SA today morning that she has one and after checking it I picked it up. I feel the alignment is fine. But just wanted to check with you all if you see any Mis alignment or issue with the bag. As this is the most expensive bag I would buy am bit nervous.


1. I don't think that it's shiny caviar. More matte side. Were you looking for shiny caviar or matte caviar? I would prefer shiny caviar personally.
2. The color looks more greyish than really black. Maybe it's a lighting issue.
3. There is a big dimple on the right stitch on the back. Does it good okay in person?


----------



## praneha

Hi all thanks for your replies. Feel better now.


----------



## praneha

luckyadanosii said:


> If you're looking for the misalignment, I do see a slight misalignment on pocket on the right corner. Its so slight it isn't an issue though! It is like, a smidge 1.5cm misaligned but everything else is perfect. Enjoy your bag, its gorgeous.


Yes I also observed that but I felt it’s quite minor.


----------



## praneha

prettyfox said:


> 1. I don't think that it's shiny caviar. More matte side. Were you looking for shiny caviar or matte caviar? I would prefer shiny caviar personally.
> 2. The color looks more greyish than really black. Maybe it's a lighting issue.
> 3. There is a big dimple on the right stitch on the back. Does it good okay in person?


Hi thanks for ur reply.
1)The caviar is shiny, puffy and black but some how my lighting is not good enough to capture. Am attaching the pics what my SA sent me which is much better than my pics.
2) I saw the dimple on the right corner I also compared with the other bag with silver HW which was not so puffy. So with puffy ones it’s looks bit obvious. With not puffy ones it looks ok. So tght all puffy ones will hv the similar thing. Pls let me know if am wrong.


----------



## love_luminator_99

Enjoy your new jumbo!


----------



## xnatty

Hi all! I just purchased my first Chanel bag and noticed the end of the chain looks a bit weird (see image? Is it normal that one of the chain link is different? Can i do something about it? Thanks!


----------



## kairuna

xnatty said:


> Hi all! I just purchased my first Chanel bag and noticed the end of the chain looks a bit weird (see image? Is it normal that one of the chain link is different? Can i do something about it? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5039528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039545


Looks like the chain just got twisted a bit, it can be twisted back into place easily! You just have to push it a little bit and straighten it out.


----------



## hlzpenguin

kairuna said:


> Looks like the chain just got twisted a bit, it can be twisted back into place easily! You just have to push it a little bit and straighten it out.


Agreed. Mine was like that and I turned that portion of the chain a bit and it’s straighten out.


----------



## xnatty

kairuna said:


> Looks like the chain just got twisted a bit, it can be twisted back into place easily! You just have to push it a little bit and straighten it out.





hlzpenguin said:


> Agreed. Mine was like that and I turned that portion of the chain a bit and it’s straighten out.



thank you both!!


----------



## staycee

I just got a bag this week and had a similar issue, I saw a small nick on my leather too...


----------



## staycee

Wonder if I shall return it to the boutique. But this is an older 2020 seasonal style, I am afraid they don’t have extra in stock for exchange.


----------



## Cocogeorge

Hi everyone I got this Deauville canvas tote bag about 6 months ago. I haven't worn it alot as I am home all the time and I take care of my bags....I noticed on the bag there is some "wear"/"lightening" on it. I know due to it being canvas some wear is normal, but so early after so little use? I went to the store and they were actually quite rude about it, saying it was my fault and normal wear and tear. And that if I really wanted to they could send it to Paris for 3-6 months, but that they too would say the same thing. 
What do you all think?


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

hi ! i know that this thread is mainly for bags, but would love an opinion on these sneakers !! just got them from the boutique, and there's these weird scuffs on the black rubber area (that can't be buffed out - i feel like its something underneath the rubber/plastic) and this weird indentation in the cushion/quilting of the shoe (that also can't be pushed out.. i tried pushing on the quilts and it seems pretty like "melted" in there) - is it worth returning ? i know these shoes are hard to come by


----------



## Klaneckya

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! i know that this thread is mainly for bags, but would love an opinion on these sneakers !! just got them from the boutique, and there's these weird scuffs on the black rubber area (that can't be buffed out - i feel like its something underneath the rubber/plastic) and this weird indentation in the cushion/quilting of the shoe (that also can't be pushed out.. i tried pushing on the quilts and it seems pretty like "melted" in there) - is it worth returning ? i know these shoes are hard to come by


I know this ones are hard to find. Ask your SA if they can find another and exchange them.
I scuffed my LV sneakers after one use. So it will happen eventually after you use them.


----------



## love_luminator_99

amanda.tnguyen said:


> hi ! i know that this thread is mainly for bags, but would love an opinion on these sneakers !! just got them from the boutique, and there's these weird scuffs on the black rubber area (that can't be buffed out - i feel like its something underneath the rubber/plastic) and this weird indentation in the cushion/quilting of the shoe (that also can't be pushed out.. i tried pushing on the quilts and it seems pretty like "melted" in there) - is it worth returning ? i know these shoes are hard to come by



How much does it bother you? I would def ask your SA if you can exchange for another pair if possible.


----------



## pompomz

I just bought a new medium beige Clair. Is the inside around the CCs normal for a brand new bag? Will it get worse? I’ve attached 2 other photos as well to see if anyone notices anything.


----------



## love_luminator_99

pompomz said:


> I just bought a new medium beige Clair. Is the inside around the CCs normal for a brand new bag? Will it get worse? I’ve attached 2 other photos as well to see if anyone notices anything.



Are you talking about the wrinkly-ness and stitching?


----------



## pompomz

love_luminator_99 said:


> Are you talking about the wrinkly-ness and stitching?


Yes. What do you think? Am I being overly picky? Is that normal?


----------



## love_luminator_99

pompomz said:


> Yes. What do you think? Am I being overly picky? Is that normal?



I don't remeber usually seeing that wrinklyness but I'm by no means any expert. It's so minimal that no, it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me but this is your bag and at that price, I wouldn't hold it against you for reaching out to your SA to exchange if possible for one that isn't like that.


----------



## 880

pompomz said:


> I just bought a new medium beige Clair. Is the inside around the CCs normal for a brand new bag? Will it get worse? I’ve attached 2 other photos as well to see if anyone notices anything.


I have owned many chanel bags, (most from 57th St boutique before I became a TPF member and switched to Hermes) and I don’t see anything unusual from your pics. JMO though.


----------



## Amberlight

Hello ladies.
Got a 31 series classic flap. Totally brand new, and found these 'creases' when the flap is not 'buckle' up. (I did not 'open up' the flap fully) is this normal?

Ps: No creases after the bag is fully buckle up.


----------



## Klaneckya

Amberlight said:


> Hello ladies.
> Got a 31 series classic flap. Totally brand new, and found these 'creases' when the flap is not 'buckle' up. (I did not 'open up' the flap fully) is this normal?
> 
> Ps: No creases after the bag is fully buckle up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054027
> 
> View attachment 5054029


Normal.


----------



## Elle07

Amberlight said:


> Hello ladies.
> Got a 31 series classic flap. Totally brand new, and found these 'creases' when the flap is not 'buckle' up. (I did not 'open up' the flap fully) is this normal?
> 
> Ps: No creases after the bag is fully buckle up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054027
> 
> View attachment 5054029


Normal.


----------



## laura_seattle

Hi everyone,

I just received a new 19 flap bag in the mail from my Neimans SA. I don’t live near a Chanel or Neimans store so I couldn’t inspect it before I bought it.
I thought it was from the 21S collection but the tag says 20K, the leather is goatskin but it’s really wrinkly everywhere and some of the hardware looks worn down. I don’t know if this is normal? It’s my first 19 bag so I’m not sure. I absolutely love the color but if it’s been used or sat on a shelf for a year then it’s not worth $6000!
I’ve posted some pictures below, hopefully it will show the condition. I’d love to get some opinions!


----------



## Shejoh

I have a 19.  Yours looks like mine -- the bag is designed to look a bit "lived in."


----------



## Roie55

It looks fantastic, doesn't look wrinkly to me at all, looks brand new


----------



## ashin121

That's the way it's supposed to look.  The gold is also supposed to look like that.


----------



## laura_seattle

Thank you! Happy to hear it because I absolutely love this bag


----------



## valpal20

Hi everyone! I just recently purchased a 2014 mini rectangle off of fashionphile. I got the bag today and noticed creasing around the grommets and gaps at the ends of the chain. I’ve never owned this type of bag before so I’m not sure if these types of creasing/gaps are normal or if they are signs that they’ve been altered. To me the grommets look like they were taken out before and put back a little off, but then again I have no experience with used Chanel bags. Also, are the grommets supposed to be a different material than the chain? I would truly appreciate any help with this! Thank you!


----------



## Klaneckya

valpal20 said:


> Hi everyone! I just recently purchased a 2014 mini rectangle off of fashionphile. I got the bag today and noticed creasing around the grommets and gaps at the ends of the chain. I’ve never owned this type of bag before so I’m not sure if these types of creasing/gaps are normal or if they are signs that they’ve been altered. To me the grommets look like they were taken out before and put back a little off, but then again I have no experience with used Chanel bags. Also, are the grommets supposed to be a different material than the chain? I would truly appreciate any help with this! Thank you!
> View attachment 5056674
> View attachment 5056675
> View attachment 5056676
> View attachment 5056677


Normal.


----------



## ilysukixD

staycee said:


> I just got a bag this week and had a similar issue, I saw a small nick on my leather too...


I think you should exchange the bag, I have seen the bag available from NM but not sure if it’s gone now. Also this is that bag that retails for $3100 right?


----------



## earthygirl

valpal20 said:


> Hi everyone! I just recently purchased a 2014 mini rectangle off of fashionphile. I got the bag today and noticed creasing around the grommets and gaps at the ends of the chain. I’ve never owned this type of bag before so I’m not sure if these types of creasing/gaps are normal or if they are signs that they’ve been altered. To me the grommets look like they were taken out before and put back a little off, but then again I have no experience with used Chanel bags. Also, are the grommets supposed to be a different material than the chain? I would truly appreciate any help with this! Thank you!
> View attachment 5056674
> View attachment 5056675
> View attachment 5056676
> View attachment 5056677


I have only one caviar rectangular mini and don’t have these issues. I would return it. It does look like the grommets were removed and then hastily placed back in.  If this bag is real I wonder if the previous owner had it altered. Also, that gap in the chain would bother me, but you could probably fix that yourself.


----------



## valpal20

earthygirl said:


> I have only one caviar rectangular mini and don’t have these issues. I would return it. It does look like the grommets were removed and then hastily placed back in.  If this bag is real I wonder if the previous owner had it altered. Also, that gap in the chain would bother me, but you could probably fix that yourself.



Thanks so much! Actually upon closer inspection I discovered the bag was recolored. So the creasing around the grommets make sense now. Of course none of this was disclosed on the listing.  I’m returning right away.


----------



## champagne4lulu

I just got this bag yesterday and haven’t used yet. I travelled a few hours to get it and it was the only one there. There were a few minor scratches on it which they used some kind of leather conditioner to get out. They said there was another one of the bags en route to the store but couldn’t tell me when. So I took this.
Now I’m regretting it. I keep finding crease marks everywhere. I understand it’s inevitable but should it happen this early to an unused grained calfskin? I now can also see the scratches but only in certain light.
I’m in Australia but I don’t know if they’d do an exchange? Anyone know?


----------



## Klaneckya

champagne4lulu said:


> I just got this bag yesterday and haven’t used yet. I travelled a few hours to get it and it was the only one there. There were a few minor scratches on it which they used some kind of leather conditioner to get out. They said there was another one of the bags en route to the store but couldn’t tell me when. So I took this.
> Now I’m regretting it. I keep finding crease marks everywhere. I understand it’s inevitable but should it happen this early to an unused grained calfskin? I now can also see the scratches but only in certain light.
> I’m in Australia but I don’t know if they’d do an exchange? Anyone know?
> View attachment 5056910
> View attachment 5056910
> View attachment 5056911
> View attachment 5056912
> View attachment 5056913
> View attachment 5056914
> View attachment 5056915


Normal. The indent is from zip. Much worst on my lambskin.


----------



## valpal20

champagne4lulu said:


> I just got this bag yesterday and haven’t used yet. I travelled a few hours to get it and it was the only one there. There were a few minor scratches on it which they used some kind of leather conditioner to get out. They said there was another one of the bags en route to the store but couldn’t tell me when. So I took this.
> Now I’m regretting it. I keep finding crease marks everywhere. I understand it’s inevitable but should it happen this early to an unused grained calfskin? I now can also see the scratches but only in certain light.
> I’m in Australia but I don’t know if they’d do an exchange? Anyone know?
> View attachment 5056910
> View attachment 5056910
> View attachment 5056911
> View attachment 5056912
> View attachment 5056913
> View attachment 5056914
> View attachment 5056915


 if you feel like you regret it then maybe you should return since these bags are expensive and you shouldn’t just settle (esp since it’s supposed to be brand new). IMO you worked hard for your money so you should be 100% satisfied and confident with your purchase.


----------



## Elle07

champagne4lulu said:


> So after many years, I just bought my first chanel bag - classic double flap size small in grained calfskin black chevron with champagne gold hardware. It is a birthday present that I’ve been saving up for and my family put in for too. We had to drive a few hours to get to the store and I knew roughly what I was interested in but not what they had in stock. I also really needed to make a decision then and there so it was a bit stressful, but I did really fall for this one.
> 
> I really like it.... but....
> 
> Im terrified of it getting scratched - how durable is grained calfskin? Texture wise it is  somewhere between lamb skin and caviar. I didn’t know there was grained calfskin so I didn’t have much time to look into it. This will be my everyday bag so it needs to be durable. They did say it’s like caviar and very durable and any scratches can usually be buffed out with a light moisturiser and rub.
> 
> I was trying to decide between this and the mini - but that only came in lamb skin which I was a bit worried about with scratches etc.
> 
> This bag was $9800 aud and I feel SO GUILTY for spending so much on a bag. Like _I can’t look at it_ kind of guilty. I feel terrible. I’ve always wanted it, I love it, but now I feel like I’m selfish and vain for blowing $10k basically on a bag. Anyone else grapple with this?
> 
> for that amount, should I have looked at something else? A different brand? I also liked the boy bags, which were a bit cheaper, but this one just seemed better for an everyday bag with lots of pockets etc.
> 
> I don’t even know why I’m posting tbh, I guess I feel super conflicted because I love it, but I’m worried I’ve spent too much for a bag that could easily get trashed with light wear.
> 
> can anyone talk me off the ledge here? Have I done the right thing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055932


Based on your post in this thread and the other threads, it sounds like you are unhappy with the bag. As others have said - if you are unhappy and feel guilt/regret over the purchase, you should probably return it. Creases are normal when opening the flap as it is leather after all. Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## champagne4lulu

Klaneckya said:


> Normal. The indent is from zip. Much worst on my lambskin.


Yeah that is just it - the indent isn’t near the zip. It’s right above when the stud is on the flap, so people have been pushing it down to close it.


----------



## Klaneckya

champagne4lulu said:


> Yeah that is just it - the indent isn’t near the zip. It’s right above when the stud is on the flap, so people have been pushing it down to close it.


Again it’s not deal breaker. I have red caviar and I bought brand new and now I have the indent like that because it’s really hard for me to close the inner flap. I have not even taken her out. This is happened just opening and closing at home...
Everything you mentioned not a big deal since we all know there is NO perfect Chanel bag. Either keep or return.
You may not find perfect perfect bag.


----------



## Gabel

praneha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been checking for a classic Chanel jumbo from past few months. The store in Singapore dint have the caviar black with gold HW from few months. Got a call from SA today morning that she has one and after checking it I picked it up. I feel the alignment is fine. But just wanted to check with you all if you see any Mis alignment or issue with the bag. As this is the most expensive bag I would buy am bit nervous.
> 
> View attachment 5038389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038395


Beautiful. I have that one too. Keep and enjoy ❤️


----------



## Collector11

Hello,

so I recently pick up a Chanel trendy cc in the small but when unboxing the item I noticed a slight kink in the strap. I tried to wiggle it back it place but it won’t go away.

Is this a normal issue with the strap or should I contact the boutique?


----------



## Klaneckya

Collector11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> so I recently pick up a Chanel trendy cc in the small but when unboxing the item I noticed a slight kink in the strap. I tried to wiggle it back it place but it won’t go away.
> 
> Is this a normal issue with the strap or should I contact the boutique?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058687
> View attachment 5058688
> View attachment 5058689
> View attachment 5058690


Normal. It got twisted. Just twist the rings back.


----------



## pige

Hi, I bought my black reissue about six months ago. I noticed yesterday the lock makes a crunching sound (?!) when turning now, also there are these dark spots around the base of the lock. I’m worried that I carried the bag around too much in the rain and the hardware’s starting to rust? Are the spots (circled in red) and sound normal wear and tear or due to water damage? Please advise, it’s my first bag!


----------



## Baglover100xx

Hi All 
Just recently purchased a Chanel CFz 

wanted an opinion on these chains if possibles. They seem to be out of place/twisted. Is this normal for CF or is this chain/strap defective? Any way to combat this and get it back into place? I have tried to play about with it but no luck. Wanted to know if this was norm.

Any feedback/opinions will be appreciated.

Refer to pics

Thank you


----------



## monkyjib

Baglover100xx said:


> Hi All
> Just recently purchased a Chanel CFz
> 
> wanted an opinion on these chains if possibles. They seem to be out of place/twisted. Is this normal for CF or is this chain/strap defective? Any way to combat this and get it back into place? I have tried to play about with it but no luck. Wanted to know if this was norm.
> 
> Any feedback/opinions will be appreciated.
> 
> Refer to pics
> 
> Thank you


Replied you on the other thread


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello, I just receive this card case but the flap part is a bit crooked. The left side is slight longer than the right hand side. Should I ask for an exchange?


----------



## Keylocket

Hello! Does anybody know to fix this black stain or rust on the button of my jumbo cf? I haven’t been using this bag lately and I’m wondering if the humidity levels in my country could be the cause of it... if anybody has encountered this before, pls advise! TIA!


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi, just wondering if anybody has seen creases on the side of the caviar boy (right next to the top of the stitching)? They appear on both sides. I’m not sure whether they were a result of the piece of leather being cut a bit too large or because of storage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## onceinawhile

ilysukixD said:


> Hello, I just receive this card case but the flap part is a bit crooked. The left side is slight longer than the right hand side. Should I ask for an exchange?


I have a similar issue and kept it. I went to the store to look at other SLGs and many had crooked flaps....


----------



## Thecatm

I just purchased a new Trendy CC this past weekend, brand new in box. Got home and took a closer look at the chain and it seemed there was few points where the ends didn’t seem fused together. I sent some pics to my SA but she says this is normal. I’m not sure what to think. I did wiggle the chain around a little to tuck these pieces under better but I’ve never seen this within my classic flaps. Thoughts?


----------



## Elle07

Thecatm said:


> I just purchased a new Trendy CC this past weekend, brand new in box. Got home and took a closer look at the chain and it seemed there was few points where the ends didn’t seem fused together. I sent some pics to my SA but she says this is normal. I’m not sure what to think. I did wiggle the chain around a little to tuck these pieces under better but I’ve never seen this within my classic flaps. Thoughts?


That's completely normal. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## RosiePosiez

I just got this bag in from a resale site and it seems to be in great condition. I’m just wondering if the creasing and puckering of the leather is normal on the flap when it’s open. Is this a reason to return it? Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## ambrosered

I worked so hard to get this bag and was really disappointed when I took it out to use the other day and noticed the rose gold color wearing off on two of the corners. I have only carried this bag twice and always baby my bags, so this is definitely not user error! Has this happened to anyone else with this bag in particular?


----------



## LavenderIce

How unfortunate. For the amount we pay, we should be able to enjoy our bags for years of wear, or at least several more uses before seeing that. Sorry this happened to you. I had considered this for my wishlist, but I'll just have to admire it from afar.


----------



## fashionelite

You should try to return it. I’ve seen a few posts on Facebook showing peeling and rubbing on brand new bags from the boutique


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Wow, I guess I shouldn't be surprised with all the quality issues I've seen posted over this past year.  I would definitely take this back to the boutique and see what they can do for you.


----------



## sparklywacky

ambrosered said:


> I worked so hard to get this bag and was really disappointed when I took it out to use the other day and noticed the rose gold color wearing off on two of the corners. I have only carried this bag twice and always baby my bags, so this is definitely not user error! Has this happened to anyone else with this bag in particular?
> 
> View attachment 5083457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083458


I would say this is on Chanel’s end - perhaps poor glazing on the leather. I’m sorry this happened. I hope you can still return it.


----------



## cynics_love_critics

ambrosered said:


> I worked so hard to get this bag and was really disappointed when I took it out to use the other day and noticed the rose gold color wearing off on two of the corners. I have only carried this bag twice and always baby my bags, so this is definitely not user error! Has this happened to anyone else with this bag in particular?
> 
> View attachment 5083457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083458



Unfortunately it seems like this is something really common on this bag. I’ve seen a lot of people posting up bad colour wear on the upper trim on the sides of the bag. That wouldn’t be rubbing against anything and I’ve seen at least two people who’ve had that issue. Mine thankfully doesn’t have the trim wear, but it does have a slight mark in the bottom corner. I haven’t gotten a chance to wear it yet and all these defective bags have me kind of nervous


----------



## Sabin

Hi. Finally I got my classic caviar medium with GHW last week. These are the photos from the boutique. The SA shipped it to me. Something is bothering me. Can you see it?


----------



## hermesgeek

Sabin said:


> Hi. Finally I got my classic caviar medium with GHW last week. These are the photos from the boutique. The SA shipped it to me. Something is bothering me. Can you see it?



Is it the flap? It’s like an overbite Chanel version?


----------



## Klaneckya

ambrosered said:


> I worked so hard to get this bag and was really disappointed when I took it out to use the other day and noticed the rose gold color wearing off on two of the corners. I have only carried this bag twice and always baby my bags, so this is definitely not user error! Has this happened to anyone else with this bag in particular?
> 
> View attachment 5083457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083458


Wow, I have this bag and mine has some big stitch holes in front and a bit discolored area on one side. I have not used mine yet but your picture now made me worried. Did you take it to boutique? 
I was told it’s under warranty and they can send it for service


----------



## Sabin

hermesgeek said:


> Is it the flap? It’s like an overbite Chanel version?


Maybe it look like that from the photo. But here are the close up pictures.


----------



## Sabin

Sabin said:


> Maybe it look like that from the photo. But here are the close up pictures.


And here with different lighting. What to do? This was the last one and was shipped to me because we dont have any boutique in Norway.


----------



## rollingrock

I’m quiet new to Chanel.
I purchase a small Chanel filigree vanity case small in black recently and when I received it in the mail. I realized that the tag for this bag is from Chanel 19C collection.
Is that normal to get the bag is still sitting there after 2 years? Because this is the only bag they have available now for black in small. And it is a bit not even at the bottom.


----------



## lizliwag

Hi good day, is this normal? Its from
Medium CF series 27. Bought it preloved and had it authenticated 5x, - authentic. Just wondering, different color of hardware or it just faded, or is it like that? Thank you!!


----------



## ingridivarson

Hi! I have a beige vintage cf from 97-99.
The stitching at the bottom seems off.
Is it a fake!?:S
(Otherwise it seems in super condition!)


----------



## ingridivarson

Hi! I have just bought this vintage beige CF but I noticed that the stitches at the bottom are uneven!
Should I be worried?


----------



## 880

rollingrock said:


> I’m quiet new to Chanel.
> I purchase a small Chanel filigree vanity case small in black recently and when I received it in the mail. I realized that the tag for this bag is from Chanel 19C collection.
> Is that normal to get the bag is still sitting there after 2 years? Because this is the only bag they have available now for black in small. And it is a bit not even at the bottom.


Normal. And yes, sometimes new ones from the boutique are not entirely even. It’s not considered a quality issue. Enjoy your bag and post an action shot!


----------



## monkyjib

I’m curious whether anyone has seen the series sticker’s position not exactly at the bottom corner? I have not seen this before on my other bags. (Please note this is not a question of authenticity)


----------



## jovalent

hi everyone,
I just bought chanel classic flap last month and noticed that the leather in the chain strap is not continuous (photo attached).
Is it normal ?


----------



## estephaniesantos

Hello there,

I got my first classic flap in m/l size and I notice this. The stitching on both sides are uneven. And the left side is bulging a little. Please help! This is my second exchange it’s making me a bit anxious as my I SA keeps saying it’s final sale. I 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
know it should be a happy experience but when I see these imperfections it bothers me.


----------



## star_dust

jovalent said:


> hi everyone,
> I just bought chanel classic flap last month and noticed that the leather in the chain strap is not continuous (photo attached).
> Is it normal ?
> 
> View attachment 5101472


That is normal


----------



## Klaneckya

estephaniesantos said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I got my first classic flap in m/l size and I notice this. The stitching on both sides are uneven. And the left side is bulging a little. Please help! This is my second exchange it’s making me a bit anxious as my I SA keeps saying it’s final sale. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110631
> View attachment 5110632
> View attachment 5110633
> View attachment 5110634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know it should be a happy experience but when I see these imperfections it bothers me.


Looks normal. I do not see anything wrong with stitching.
Keep in mind chanel bags are handmade and none of them are 100% perfect.
Your bag is fine. Enjoy.


----------



## estephaniesantos

Klaneckya said:


> Looks normal.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi there,
Thank you for your reply. If you take a closer look it seems to be missing part of stitching?


----------



## Klaneckya

estephaniesantos said:


> View attachment 5110725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Thank you for your reply. If you take a closer look it seems to be missing part of stitching?


Maybe post another picture and circle the are in concern. I can not see on this picture.


----------



## kloui.cali

Hi,

I purchased a BN Chanel 21s mini caviar with top handle from a reseller and received it today. I noticed a scuff on the leather of the top handle that I was not informed. It doesn't seem normal to me.. I feel irritated since I can't even exchange or return it. 
Please see the attached pictures.
Thank you!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

estephaniesantos said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I got my first classic flap in m/l size and I notice this. The stitching on both sides are uneven. And the left side is bulging a little. Please help! This is my second exchange it’s making me a bit anxious as my I SA keeps saying it’s final sale. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110631
> View attachment 5110632
> View attachment 5110633
> View attachment 5110634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> know it should be a happy experience but when I see these imperfections it bothers me.


I cant see any imperfections.


----------



## stefslc

Is the flap slightly crooked? The pocket on the back seems a little off too, but I’m not completely certain. Maybe I’ve been staring at it too long. I think I need another perspective…help?


----------



## anatomyofafad

stefslc said:


> Is the flap slightly crooked? The pocket on the back seems a little off too, but I’m not completely certain. Maybe I’ve been staring at it too long. I think I need another perspective…help?



I'm super bothered by crooked flaps/alignment but I can't see anything off with your bag! Stared at it for ages and it looks good to me.


----------



## Swanky

stefslc said:


> Is the flap slightly crooked? The pocket on the back seems a little off too, but I’m not completely certain. Maybe I’ve been staring at it too long. I think I need another perspective…help?


I don't see any flaws! If you have to search and search to possibly find one and still can't tell. . . it's fine lol


----------



## Klaneckya

stefslc said:


> Is the flap slightly crooked? The pocket on the back seems a little off too, but I’m not completely certain. Maybe I’ve been staring at it too long. I think I need another perspective…help?


Normal.


----------



## stefslc

anatomyofafad said:


> I'm super bothered by crooked flaps/alignment but I can't see anything off with your bag! Stared at it for ages and it looks good to me.



Thanks for all the feedback! I totally appreciate it and will stop looking for flaws and just enjoy the bag...especially before the price increase.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Klaneckya said:


> Looks normal. I do not see anything wrong with stitching.
> Keep in mind chanel bags are handmade and none of them are 100% perfect.
> Your bag is fine. Enjoy.


These stitches are machine made. Sewing machine operated by a person is not equal to hand sewn. 
Even  Birkin and Kelly bags are not entirely hand-stitched .


----------



## KayceeL

Hi all,

Help please! I recently purchased a small boy (from 20C) and just noticed that a stitch at the corner is coming off. I contacted my SA and she said she could send it out but it would take 10-12 weeks for it to come back. She is checking if another one is available for exchange at the moment but given that it was a special order sent from abroad,  it is unlikely there will be another one. This is my first Chanel and I got it for a special occasion in 3 weeks so sending it out for so long is really not ideal. I am still within the 14 days return window, should I just return it and get something else? I only have 1 day left to return it though so I have to make a decision quick. I am also not sure if I am just being too picky, maybe this is normal and the stitch won't keep coming off down the road? I would love to see what other people think. Thanks!


----------



## anatomyofafad

Just picked up a so black mini reissue and just noticed this odd white "spot" on one of the corners! It's quite small but my eyes auto focus on it because the bag is so black lol. It's not exactly a "spot" in that it feels raised but I can't tell exactly what it is. Has anyone seen this on any of their bags/any idea what it might be? I'm not sure if this is a defect and I'm too scared to really go at it and try to remove it. 

Feeling peak neurotic with this :'D - would this bother you guys?


----------



## Swanky

Looks like maybe a little something got caught between the leather pieces? Have you tried extracting it with tweezers or anything?


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Hi. I can’t help but notice that the right side of the flap of my bag sitting lower than the left? It seems to be crooked an Is it considered a defect? Should I try to exchange?


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Hi
I can’t help but noticing that the flap on my newly purchased bag is crooked. Should I exchange it? Or this is considered to be normal? I’m quite bothered by it. I went to measure my other classic flap bag and they seems to be off a little bit but not as noticeable as this.


----------



## E__e

Hi all


Whilst I am here, does anyone know if it’s normal for Chanel to display misaligned stitching? I have a 2014 Grocery Flapbag Medium in  from the Fall/Winter collection.

I Purchased here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164912967883

Previously purchased from:
https://www.luxedh.com/products/chanel-bag-grocery-by-chanel-medium-black-quilted-lambskin-cc

The interior stitching for the internal drawstring lambskin flap has odd stitching alignment. I have already had the bag authenticated by 2 companies who have both deemed it authentic.

If anyone has experienced or seen similar stitching on any Chanel bag I would really appreciate your insight.

Or any advise would be really appreciated.

Thank you. E


----------



## E__e

Hi all

Does any Chanel enthusiasts know if it’s normal for Chanel to display misaligned stitching? I have a 2014 Grocery Flapbag Medium in  from the Fall/Winter collection.

I Purchased here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164912967883

Previously purchased from:
https://www.luxedh.com/products/chanel-bag-grocery-by-chanel-medium-black-quilted-lambskin-cc

The interior stitching for the internal drawstring lambskin flap has odd stitching alignment. I have already having the bag authenticated by 2 companies who have both deemed it authentic. 

If anyone has experienced or seen similar stitching on any Chanel bag I would really appreciate your insight.

Or any advise would be really appreciated.

Thank you. E


----------



## Christofle

elleeasom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does any Chanel enthusiasts know if it’s normal for Chanel to display misaligned stitching? I have a 2014 Grocery Flapbag Medium in  from the Fall/Winter collection.
> 
> I Purchased here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164912967883
> 
> Previously purchased from:
> https://www.luxedh.com/products/chanel-bag-grocery-by-chanel-medium-black-quilted-lambskin-cc
> 
> The interior stitching for the internal drawstring lambskin flap has odd stitching alignment. I have already having the bag authenticated by 2 companies who have both deemed it authentic.
> 
> If anyone has experienced or seen similar stitching on any Chanel bag I would really appreciate your insight.
> 
> Or any advise would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thank you. E
> View attachment 5124341
> View attachment 5124342
> View attachment 5124343
> View attachment 5124344
> View attachment 5124345
> View attachment 5124346
> View attachment 5124347
> View attachment 5124348


Without discussing authenticity there’s a lot more going on there than misalignment… there’s entire stitch holes missing stitching…


----------



## E__e

Christofle said:


> Without discussing authenticity there’s a lot more going on there than misalignment… there’s entire stitch holes missing stitching…
> 
> View attachment 5124411



Hi thank you for your reply.

The odd thing is that it is deemed authentic but has these holes hence why I am confused what to do, as I paid over £2,000 for this bag. Which is why I was hoping to see if anyone else had similar experiences with quality control in relation to stitching with Chanel bags. 

Also due to me not being the original owner I have no idea if perhaps someone modified the bag hence the odd stitching alignment. I was sadly not aware of this prior to purchasing. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Christofle

elleeasom said:


> Hi thank you for your reply.
> 
> The odd thing is that it is deemed authentic but has these holes hence why I am confused what to do, as I paid over £2,000 for this bag. Which is why I was hoping to see if anyone else had similar experiences with quality control in relation to stitching with Chanel bags.
> 
> Also due to me not being the original owner I have no idea if perhaps someone modified the bag hence the odd stitching alignment. I was sadly not aware of this prior to purchasing.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Unfortunately we can’t help with authenticity outside of the dedicated thread and I don’t believe there is currently a Chanel authenticator on the forum.

It could just be wear and tear on an old bag (popped stitches) as for the misalignment… it wouldn’t be the first time that a brand has had production issues. I mean directly on the Chanel website, they are advertising new bags with crooked / lopsided flaps.

If you can still return it, I would do so personally.


----------



## anatomyofafad

Swanky said:


> Looks like maybe a little something got caught between the leather pieces? Have you tried extracting it with tweezers or anything?



I fiddled with it a bit and managed to shrink it! I don't think I can completely get rid of it without risking damaging the leather by digging for it with tweezers so I'll quit while I'm ahead. I think I'm the only person who'd actually notice it/be bothered by it so I'm just going to accept the tiny dot lol


----------



## anatomyofafad

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Hi
> I can’t help but noticing that the flap on my newly purchased bag is crooked. Should I exchange it? Or this is considered to be normal? I’m quite bothered by it. I went to measure my other classic flap bag and they seems to be off a little bit but not as noticeable as this.
> 
> View attachment 5124118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124121



I see what you're seeing! I think it's fairly minimal and unfortunately within the standards of normal for Chanel. I've definitely seen worse and I think there are people out there who'd be fine with your bag. It may be difficult to exchange for the same bag since I'm not sure how many of these are still out there in this color + it's not unlikely that you'd find a similar sort of asymmetry on another bag. That said, if it bothers you I'd try to return/exchange - you don't want to always have your joy for the bag tainted by this if you don't think it's something you'd stop noticing over time. Totally get that it's a tough decision, let us know what you decide!


----------



## edsltan

I have a question since I bought my reissue 225 a couple of days ago. The hardware inside the grommets of my ghw seems like scratched or missing some ghw and showing some silver hardware i think. Mine is the tarnished ghw. Is it normal? Coz I seem to like it but I don’t know my classic flap seems so perfect I have no idea with the reissue.


----------



## Hakuhaku

edsltan said:


> I have a question since I bought my reissue 225 a couple of days ago. The hardware inside the grommets of my ghw seems like scratched or missing some ghw and showing some silver hardware i think. Mine is the tarnished ghw. Is it normal? Coz I seem to like it but I don’t know my classic flap seems so perfect I have no idea with the reissue.



Could it be due to the chain rubbing against the grommets when you pull the chains? If it's at the inside of the grommets, likely you wouldn't see it and maybe with use, the constant contact with the chain will cause the colour of the aged ghw to drop anyway. If it really bothers you too much (I know you can't ignore it cause especially cause you noticed it), try and see if you can get it exchanged. But yes I have seen tarnished aged ghw, and I was told it is inevitable and will drop its colour with use,  showing the silver layer under it.


----------



## Swanky

anatomyofafad said:


> I fiddled with it a bit and managed to shrink it! I don't think I can completely get rid of it without risking damaging the leather by digging for it with tweezers so I'll quit while I'm ahead. I think I'm the only person who'd actually notice it/be bothered by it so I'm just going to accept the tiny dot lol



Could you use a fine tip Sharpie and color it black? Lol
I would!


----------



## anatomyofafad

Swanky said:


> Could you use a fine tip Sharpie and color it black? Lol
> I would!



Bahaha one day when I'm feeling artistic and super confident in my fine motor skills I might do it!


----------



## 808

Anyone with issues with the chain on the Gabrielle backpack?  I heard there are issues with kinking.


----------



## E__e

Christofle said:


> Unfortunately we can’t help with authenticity outside of the dedicated thread and I don’t believe there is currently a Chanel authenticator on the forum.
> 
> It could just be wear and tear on an old bag (popped stitches) as for the misalignment… it wouldn’t be the first time that a brand has had production issues. I mean directly on the Chanel website, they are advertising new bags with crooked / lopsided flaps.
> 
> If you can still return it, I would do so personally.



You are very kind thank you for your advice and guidance. Take care. Ellen


----------



## kkkeyuuu

Hi I just purchased a Chanel deauville and noticed a scuff mark on one of the handles and the other picture has the little fabric things sticking out,  is this normal and to be exact expected or should I ask to exchange/return? Also makes me wonder if it will scratch and scuff very easily in future?


----------



## ilysukixD

I just received my reissue and when I opened it today I realized the flap is flatten and the top flat have a straight folded line in the inner flap. I know this normally for reissue but the crease looks very deep and I tried to stuff it but it still have a V shape instead of C shape.


----------



## hkbebe

got a brand new beige cf from boutique phone order, arrived with tiny leather peeling back from stitch...is it worth keeping? next one will be 1k more with price increase


----------



## nattypurse

Just purchased a gorgeous small cf in beige clair and found that the caviar is a little ‘papery’. The tight back stitching has caused it to peel a little on one side  - for those experienced, will this get worse over time or should I just ignore? (it’s super minor at the moment and almost unnoticeable)


----------



## JoeyLouis

nattypurse said:


> Just purchased a gorgeous small cf in beige clair and found that the caviar is a little ‘papery’. The tight back stitching has caused it to peel a little on one side  - for those experienced, will this get worse over time or should I just ignore? (it’s super minor at the moment and almost unnoticeable)
> View attachment 5134287


I have the same problem with a small caviar cf from 2019. It’s papery as you described. I can’t speak to wear and tear as I’ve only taken it out for the first time yesterday. But yes, I imagine the holes will only get bigger over time with heavy use.


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Hi guys, I just bought a Chanel WOC yesterday in Black Caviar with GHW. This is my first Chanel purchase and I honestly just was elated that they finally had one after wanting one for over three years, so I just let the Neiman Marcus SA open the box and I immediately bought it without even checking much. I actually asked her if they had any other ones and she said they only got one per associate, AKA she wasn’t going to let me see another one. I took it home and immediately thought it was really gorgeous, but then I started noticing some things.

I see that the flap is a little bit curved upwards in the middle, very very minutely but somehow I can still tell. I was thinking this may be due to the curved shape from the magnetic closure. I also see that the flap is ever so slightly leaning towards the left. I fumbled with it a bit and was able to make it somewhat more straight, but it still leans a tiny bit.

I have a few pictures of it just by itself and then another picture where I used the iPhone grid to line things up.








The magnetic closure also does not appear to be in the middle of the diamond, which may or may not be anything notable.




I also noticed when laying the WOC down that the backside is a little crooked(?).




And finally I see that the back pocket is also a little bit far left which leads the right side to be wider and the stitching to be somewhat misaligned.






There was also a super thick part of the strap which made it difficult for me to get the strap through the tunnel and a part of the strap which goes sideways, but I’m assuming this is normal. The edges of the strap are also frayed which apparently may also be normal.






Besides all of this, I really love the bag. I love how it’s so puffy and looks kind of shiny, and how it looks so elegant. I just want to know if these are normal things to look for (and might be one of the better ones since apparently Chanel quality has gone downhill) and if any of them are dealbreakers. These “issues” aren’t really visible whatsoever while I’m wearing the bag, and I know it’s going to have wear and tear, but I just want to know I’m starting from a clean slate in the first place. Personally, I do want to keep the bag but when I see how it is a little curved or anything that might be a little off I honestly get very stressed. I don’t want to return it just for the hell of it because I’m concerned the other ones might be worse, and I really do love the WOC. But when I paid over 3100$ (after price increase) I feel like if I don’t get a second opinion it will haunt me forever. I feel that some of these things may very well become irrelevant once I start to use the bag (which I’m putting off til I get my base shaper), but yeah I really just wanted to share and get some feedback (and see if I’m just being crazy and OCD or not (I actually have OCD))

Thanks and I’m sorry for this very long paragraph. I really hope somebody can help me. Thank you again and I’m happy to add more pics if necessary (I have about a hundred of em )


----------



## Pkac

I’ve only just noticed this and I’m wondering if it’s a normal thing??
(Referring to the leather skipping over some chain links on my classic quilted WOC).


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Hi guys, I just bought a Chanel WOC on July 10 (2 days ago) in Black Caviar with GHW. This is my first Chanel purchase and I honestly just was elated that they finally had one after wanting one for over three years, so I just let the Neiman Marcus SA open the box and I immediately bought it without even checking much. I actually asked her if they had any other ones and she said they only got one per associate, AKA she wasn’t going to let me see another one. I took it home and immediately thought it was really gorgeous, but then I started noticing some things.

I see that the flap is a little bit curved upwards in the middle, very very minutely but somehow I can still tell. I was thinking this may be due to the curved shape from the magnetic closure. I also see that the flap is ever so slightly leaning towards the left. I fumbled with it a bit and was able to make it somewhat more straight, but it still leans a tiny bit.

I have a few pictures of it just by itself and then another picture where I used the iPhone grid to line things up.



















I also noticed when laying the WOC down that the backside is a little crooked(?).






The magnetic closure also does not appear to be in the middle of the diamond, which may or may not be anything notable.







And finally I see that the back pocket is also a little bit far left which leads the right side to be wider and the stitching to be somewhat misaligned.











There was also a super thick part of the strap which made it difficult for me to get the strap through the tunnel and a part of the strap which goes sideways, but I’m assuming this is normal. The edges of the strap are also frayed which apparently may also be normal.












Besides all of this, I really love the bag. I love how it’s so puffy and looks kind of shiny, and how it looks so elegant. I just want to know if these are normal things to look for (and might be one of the better ones since apparently Chanel quality has gone downhill) and if any of them are dealbreakers. These “issues” aren’t really visible whatsoever while I’m wearing the bag, and I know it’s going to have wear and tear, but I just want to know I’m starting from a clean slate in the first place. Personally, I do want to keep the bag but when I see how it is a little curved or anything that might be a little off I honestly get very stressed. I don’t want to return it just for the hell of it because I’m concerned the other ones might be worse, and I really do love the WOC. But when I paid over 3100$ (after price increase) I feel like if I don’t get a second opinion it will haunt me forever. I feel that some of these things may very well become irrelevant once I start to use the bag (which I’m putting off til I get my base shaper), but yeah I really just wanted to share and get some feedback (and see if I’m just being crazy and OCD or not (I actually have OCD))

Thanks and I’m sorry for this very long paragraph. I really hope somebody can help me. Thank you again and I’m happy to add more pics if necessary (I have about a hundred of em )


----------



## hlzpenguin

I don’t own a WOC so I can’t compare yours with mine. Hope other members can help with that. But the following are just my opinions: all of the concerns or issues you mentioned look normal to me.
1. The flap does not look crooked to me and even it does, it’s very slightly and way better than many other classic flaps nowadays.
2. The backside looks crooked but it won’t be a concern for me. I believe it is a result of the way the bag was stored. 
3. I don’t think the closure is necessarily centered. 
4.The back pocket also looks normal to me. I don’t see any issues.
5. I couldn’t tell any fraying from the picture and the strap looks completely fine.

Again, I don’t own a WOC so the above are just opinions based on other bags I have owned. I totally understand your concerns as this is the first bag you own and you want it to be perfect. I recall when I bought my first bag, I wanted it that way too but as long as I don’t see any major flaws like dents, scratches, loose stitches, and etc., other issues won’t be big issues. I was at a point where I only purchased items that are new/never touched from the back. But I think that’s too much if I really want to get the item. Caviar is very durable and if my opinions can help you, great, and hope you can truly enjoy it. Otherwise, returning it would be a better option.


----------



## tashinto

Have multiple wocs, seems pretty normal to me. I guess you can take it back to the store for a different one but you probably won't find out that is in better shape than this one.


----------



## desertchic

Seems normal to me as well (just looked at my WOC)


----------



## Swanky

I don’t see any flaws personally.


ilikedesigneriguess said:


> Hi guys, I just bought a Chanel WOC yesterday in Black Caviar with GHW. This is my first Chanel purchase and I honestly just was elated that they finally had one after wanting one for over three years, so I just let the Neiman Marcus SA open the box and I immediately bought it without even checking much. I actually asked her if they had any other ones and she said they only got one per associate, AKA she wasn’t going to let me see another one. I took it home and immediately thought it was really gorgeous, but then I started noticing some things.
> 
> I see that the flap is a little bit curved upwards in the middle, very very minutely but somehow I can still tell. I was thinking this may be due to the curved shape from the magnetic closure. I also see that the flap is ever so slightly leaning towards the left. I fumbled with it a bit and was able to make it somewhat more straight, but it still leans a tiny bit.
> 
> I have a few pictures of it just by itself and then another picture where I used the iPhone grid to line things up.
> 
> View attachment 5134331
> 
> View attachment 5134332
> View attachment 5134333
> View attachment 5134334
> 
> 
> The magnetic closure also does not appear to be in the middle of the diamond, which may or may not be anything notable.
> 
> View attachment 5134346
> 
> 
> I also noticed when laying the WOC down that the backside is a little crooked(?).
> 
> View attachment 5134347
> 
> 
> And finally I see that the back pocket is also a little bit far left which leads the right side to be wider and the stitching to be somewhat misaligned.
> 
> View attachment 5134348
> 
> View attachment 5134349
> 
> 
> There was also a super thick part of the strap which made it difficult for me to get the strap through the tunnel and a part of the strap which goes sideways, but I’m assuming this is normal. The edges of the strap are also frayed which apparently may also be normal.
> 
> View attachment 5134343
> 
> View attachment 5134344
> 
> 
> Besides all of this, I really love the bag. I love how it’s so puffy and looks kind of shiny, and how it looks so elegant. I just want to know if these are normal things to look for (and might be one of the better ones since apparently Chanel quality has gone downhill) and if any of them are dealbreakers. These “issues” aren’t really visible whatsoever while I’m wearing the bag, and I know it’s going to have wear and tear, but I just want to know I’m starting from a clean slate in the first place. Personally, I do want to keep the bag but when I see how it is a little curved or anything that might be a little off I honestly get very stressed. I don’t want to return it just for the hell of it because I’m concerned the other ones might be worse, and I really do love the WOC. But when I paid over 3100$ (after price increase) I feel like if I don’t get a second opinion it will haunt me forever. I feel that some of these things may very well become irrelevant once I start to use the bag (which I’m putting off til I get my base shaper), but yeah I really just wanted to share and get some feedback (and see if I’m just being crazy and OCD or not (I actually have OCD))
> 
> Thanks and I’m sorry for this very long paragraph. I really hope somebody can help me. Thank you again and I’m happy to add more pics if necessary (I have about a hundred of em )
> View attachment 5134336
> View attachment 5134335


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Thank you guys so much. I am going to keep.


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Hey, it’s me again  I just wanted to ask if these parts of the Wallet on Chain in caviar are normal or not, I posted some pics before but they might not have been very clear pictures. I am just gonna put these closeups here and maybe someone can tell me if theirs looks the same way or if it’s all good or not. Sorry if I am being bothersome.

The straps on my WOC seem to be unsealed and have loose strings coming off the sides. I have read that this is how they come now but I wanted to know if yours are like this too? I got this bag four days ago from NM. 






Also the pocket is a bit offcenter to the left which is visible in these pictures more than the last one. Is this fine?







I would really appreciate if someone could tell me if this bag is good to keep as long as I like everything else about it or if I should try to exchange it (I don’t really want to but if it is really defected then I guess I have to). I am worried the others may be worse. 

Thank you so much guys


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

(removed)


----------



## ilikedesigneriguess

Hey guys I’m gonna just return the bag so no need to reply to the post thanks !


----------



## Bagventures

Hi everyone,
What are your thoughts on the side stitching of this mini flap?
To me it’s not that noticeable as long as it doesn’t get any worse over time.
Now I understand why edge stitching is sometimes a preference for some…


----------



## rhm

Hi everyone, 

I just received by dream mini coco handle in white and was so excited and I do love it, but does this handle look really off to anyone? I know some people were having this same problem but does this look extremely off? I got it right before the price increase too and there is absolutely no chance of me getting a replacement as I think they all sold out as soon as they arrived at the stores. I have over 20+ Chanel bags and never had "issues" like this. Or am I being paranoid?


----------



## cc_m

I just returned mine. The bag looks like the one you have and it was bothering me. I couldn’t stand the crooked handle.


----------



## minami

Oh no, this is not normal for coco handles at all, I have 2 and none of them are crooked....I do love the white tho!


----------



## famouslyme

Hi everyone, I bought this drawstring bag from the boutique a few days ago and the creasing on it has been bothering me. This is my first Chanel bag so please pardon me if this is a silly question. I understand that this is calfskin leather according to my SA, so creasing is expected. 

I was wondering if it's normal to have this bad creasing (on the front and back) when it's a brand new piece? Is there anything I can do when storing to mitigate the creasing? I'll be stuffing my bag and trying not to cinch it too much.


----------



## mizuwin

Hello everyone,
I just exchanged this bag today and I’ve realized the leather cracked on the side… this is the only one in-stock at the boutique…. Just wondering is this normal?


----------



## lilmermaid264

Hello TpF!

I need help. I had a large 19 before but returned. I just picked up the small medium and are these ends normal? They seem to poke me whenever the bag is in use. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!!


----------



## Christofle

Perfectly normal with how they attach their straps.


----------



## lilmermaid264

Christofle said:


> Perfectly normal with how they attach their straps.


Thanks!

I just never noticed them before.. also on my classic flap.


----------



## Christofle

lilmermaid264 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just never noticed them before.. also on my classic flap.


Probably my least favourite feature on my flap. Everything is so pretty and then there’s a weird “tail”.


----------



## RubySun08

famouslyme said:


> Hi everyone, I bought this drawstring bag from the boutique a few days ago and the creasing on it has been bothering me. This is my first Chanel bag so please pardon me if this is a silly question. I understand that this is calfskin leather according to my SA, so creasing is expected.
> 
> I was wondering if it's normal to have this bad creasing (on the front and back) when it's a brand new piece? Is there anything I can do when storing to mitigate the creasing? I'll be stuffing my bag and trying not to cinch it too much.
> 
> View attachment 5143740


It looks like the quilts are dented in those areas and I would return it as it’s noticeable creasing and will continue to bug you later down the track. 

For storage I like to buy purse organisers from zoomoni/samorga etc and store them in the bags stuffed with the paper the bag comes with.  I don’t have a drawstring bag but maybe you can tuck the chains inside yo avoid pressing against the quilts.


----------



## sparklywacky

It looks crooked. I’m sorry


----------



## famouslyme

RubySun08 said:


> It looks like the quilts are dented in those areas and I would return it as it’s noticeable creasing and will continue to bug you later down the track.
> 
> For storage I like to buy purse organisers from zoomoni/samorga etc and store them in the bags stuffed with the paper the bag comes with.  I don’t have a drawstring bag but maybe you can tuck the chains inside yo avoid pressing against the quilts.


Thanks for the advice! Ah yes, the noticeable dents are driving me up the wall. But mine was the last new piece in stock so I'll have to decide if I still want the bag or switch to another design. Will take a look at zoomoni/samorga!


----------



## Phanlee91

rhm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received by dream mini coco handle in white and was so excited and I do love it, but does this handle look really off to anyone? I know some people were having this same problem but does this look extremely off? I got it right before the price increase too and there is absolutely no chance of me getting a replacement as I think they all sold out as soon as they arrived at the stores. I have over 20+ Chanel bags and never had "issues" like this. Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> View attachment 5143635
> 
> View attachment 5143630
> 
> View attachment 5143631
> 
> View attachment 5143632
> 
> View attachment 5143633


Definitely a defect, I would return unfortunately.


----------



## Phanlee91

Mine never looked crooked like that one.


----------



## Clearblueskies

rhm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received by dream mini coco handle in white and was so excited and I do love it, but does this handle look really off to anyone? I know some people were having this same problem but does this look extremely off? I got it right before the price increase too and there is absolutely no chance of me getting a replacement as I think they all sold out as soon as they arrived at the stores. I have over 20+ Chanel bags and never had "issues" like this. Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> View attachment 5143635
> 
> View attachment 5143630
> 
> View attachment 5143631
> 
> View attachment 5143632
> 
> View attachment 5143633


I honestly can’t see anything wrong with it, it just looks like a lovely bag to me   I’d just get on and enjoy using it rather than micro-analysing it.  JMO.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Hi everyone,
My SA sent me the photo of the Chanel 19 in grey. From the picture I see some wrinkles on the left. I really love this color but a bit hesitate because of those wrinkles. Are those wrinkles normal for new bag? Thanks


----------



## mc79638

My 21A 19 also has wrinkles. I watched few unboxing videos on youtube and those bags also had some wrinkles. So i took it as normal. I am not a pro though.


----------



## mariatd

I don’t like it and it would bother me.  Here is a picture of mine, it’s a large but I feel that a large would be more prone to wrinkling than the small:


----------



## Rose_bubbles

mariatd said:


> I don’t like it and it would bother me.  Here is a picture of mine, it’s a large but I feel that a large would be more prone to wrinkling than the small:
> View attachment 5146580


Thanks for sharing. Yours look perfect and beautiful


----------



## picotinraksasa

I just opened my brand new extra mini coco handle today. When I let go of the flap, it hit the turnlock (as expected), and now it's chipped  can't believe how fragile turnlock is?? The hardware on the inner flap hit the turnlock 1 time.. and it's chipped... I can't even... It didn't hit the wall or anything... Just its own flap.


----------



## picotinraksasa

rhm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received by dream mini coco handle in white and was so excited and I do love it, but does this handle look really off to anyone? I know some people were having this same problem but does this look extremely off? I got it right before the price increase too and there is absolutely no chance of me getting a replacement as I think they all sold out as soon as they arrived at the stores. I have over 20+ Chanel bags and never had "issues" like this. Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> View attachment 5143635
> 
> View attachment 5143630
> 
> View attachment 5143631
> 
> View attachment 5143632
> 
> View attachment 5143633



Mine is in dark beige and also a bit crooked. I watched several youtube videos about it, some have also complained about it mostly in dark beige (extra mini & mini/small size) and specifically those from season 21A. The burgundy and caramel ones are mostly straight. I don't know why this is the case. I attached a photo of mine.


----------



## Elle07

picotinraksasa said:


> I just opened my brand new extra mini coco handle today. When I let go of the flap, it hit the turnlock (as expected), and now it's chipped  can't believe how fragile turnlock is?? The hardware on the inner flap hit the turnlock 1 time.. and it's chipped... I can't even... It didn't hit the wall or anything... Just its own flap.



The turnlock pretty delicate. This happened to my 21P CCH the second time ever used it - I was so mad at myself! If it's any consolation, I barely notice it now and still love the bag.


----------



## Anysia

picotinraksasa said:


> I just opened my brand new extra mini coco handle today. When I let go of the flap, it hit the turnlock (as expected), and now it's chipped  can't believe how fragile turnlock is?? The hardware on the inner flap hit the turnlock 1 time.. and it's chipped... I can't even... It didn't hit the wall or anything... Just its own flap.


I am sorry to hear this. Especially when it is brand new. This happened to me with my brand new dior caro bag because I was not careful enough  when I opened and closed it and now the turnlock has already a few scratches which are visible. 
However we should not treat or we can't treat always our bags like a raw egg. Maybe you can replace the turnlock later on (after more scratches) and be reminded that this already happened to a few of us 
Furthermore the turnlock is more easily replaceable than the leather of a bag.


----------



## picotinraksasa

I see.. Thank you Anysia and Elle.. That's true I can replace it later when it has more scratches..


----------



## Cbot

Hi everyone,

Please help.  Can you see if the one in circle is ok?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Swanky

Cbot said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help.  Can you see if the one in circle is ok?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150597



Not sure what I’m looking for, I don’t see any defects.


----------



## doshposh

Hello! I was able to score the 21B dark grey but I am seeing a dent in the bottom and bubble on the side.  It almost looks like the right corner was pinched.  SA provided me with a brand new one, too.  Totally bummed.   Let me know if you all think this is a defect. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Swanky

Looks fine to me, IMO it’ll smooth out when you fill and carry it.


----------



## onejay

Hi ladies, I’m new to the forum and this is my first post.  I was wondering if anyone has found the quality of the flap bags to have fallen significantly.  I just bought a jumbo flap bag in caviar leather.  I compared it with a black one I bought in 2014 and this new one feels much cheaper.  It weighs less and the leather inner pockets are much thinner. What really irks me is that the leather zipper tag (not sure what it’s called) sticks out.  I ordered it from Saks and the SA says that’s how the bags are made now. What do you think?


----------



## Cbot

Thank you so much


----------



## ManyMoons

lilmermaid264 said:


> Hello TpF!
> 
> I need help. I had a large 19 before but returned. I just picked up the small medium and are these ends normal? They seem to poke me whenever the bag is in use. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5144140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144142


I had purchased a black lamb small 19 MII several months ago that had unusually long leather pieces sticking out on all 4 sides ( 2 at the top and 2 by the chain handle ). I reached out to the owners in Chanel 19 club and most people’s bags had them significantly shorter. Mine were LONG. I returned it. I can tell you I’m still thrilled I did as it looked unrefined and very noticeable. It would have bothered me every day looking at them. People who say “that’s normal” simply don’t understand what you are looking it. The “way” is normal but the length of the leather endings is not. 

I repurchased 19 in tweed since then and the leather endings are cut short and not noticeable at all. And that is how it should be.


----------



## onejay

ManyMoons said:


> I had purchased a black lamb small 19 MII several months ago that had unusually long leather pieces sticking out on all 4 sides ( 2 at the top and 2 by the chain handle ). I reached out to the owners in Chanel 19 club and most people’s bags had them significantly shorter. Mine were LONG. I returned it. I can tell you I’m still thrilled I did as it looked unrefined and very noticeable. It would have bothered me every day looking at them. People who say “that’s normal” simply don’t understand what you are looking it. The “way” is normal but the length of the leather endings is not.
> 
> I repurchased 19 in tweed since then and the leather endings are cut short and not noticeable at all. And that is how it should be.


Thank you so much.  It bothers me that the leather sticks out like that.  It bothers me even more that the Chanel SA thinks it’s normal for an almost $8,000 bag. Unfortunately, I received it after the 14/30 day window for a return or exchange but I’m going to push for a solution. I think it’s so unfair.


----------



## Anysia

onejay said:


> Thank you so much.  It bothers me that the leather sticks out like that.  It bothers me even more that the Chanel SA thinks it’s normal for an almost $8,000 bag. Unfortunately, I received it after the 14/30 day window for a return or exchange but I’m going to push for a solution. I think it’s so unfair.


Hello  is this the burgundy caviar flap from the 21B collection? I bought the medium one and I have not this issue with it. But I will verify when I am at home.


----------



## onejay

Anysia said:


> Hello  is this the burgundy caviar flap from the 21B collection? I bought the medium one and I have not this issue with it. But I will verify when I am at home.


Hi, I’m not sure of the collection.  I bought it in June from Saks, just before the last price increase.  I’d appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Anysia

OK than you don't have the 21B. Here are some photos. You see it a bit and it doesn't bother me because it is important to but it on the other side on the zipper otherwise it might leave a print on the leather.


----------



## leuleu

Pepper2110 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My SA sent me the photo of the Chanel 19 in grey. From the picture I see some wrinkles on the left. I really love this color but a bit hesitate because of those wrinkles. Are those wrinkles normal for new bag? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5146431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146432


NO.


----------



## onejay

Anysia said:


> OK than you don't have the 21B. Here are some photos. You see it a bit and it doesn't bother me because it is important to but it on the other side on the zipper otherwise it might leave a print on the leather.


It doesn’t stick out as much as mine does. I can hardly see yours.  Thanks for the photos. I’ll take it up with the SA.


----------



## Anysia

onejay said:


> It doesn’t stick out as much as mine does. I can hardly see yours.  Thanks for the photos. I’ll take it up with the SA.


Yes that's true. But as mentioned it would put it anyway on the zipper. If I were you I would also talk to the SA. I hope everything will go well for you


----------



## onejay

Anysia said:


> Yes that's true. But as mentioned it would put it anyway on the zipper. If I were you I would also talk to the SA. I hope everything will go well for you


Thank you


----------



## Rilakkuma413

Hi everyone,
I am new to both purseforum and Chanel just took the plunge recently for first Chanel bag from fashionphile (as new to Chanel and impossible to get hold of it without help from SA), but having problem with the bag and not sure what to do....

The bag listed is stated as new and with the retail tags still on, it looks new to me as well but found caviar next to the stitching is peeling off...I read some posts from purseforum saying that caviar will start peeling off shortly after gentle use and sometimes even for brand new bags bought from boutiques (which is "normal" and unavoidable?), while some said it only happens for defective pieces?

And I also wonders whether the smaller than usual size of caviar grains on the mini flap with top handle actually makes it peel off or crack more easily? or whether the batch of caviar leather used for mini flap with top handle is defective?

Please kindly share your experience with Chanel caviar bags in general (even better if specifically with the mini flap with top handle in caviar)?
It would be much appreciated as:

If this is only a rare defect then I may return this and buy another one with exact same style to give it another try
But if it is a common thing that happens on this particular kind of small caviar then I may get it in lambskin instead...

Devastated now as really wanted this bag
Great thanks in advance!


----------



## castortroy666

Rilakkuma413 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new to both purseforum and Chanel just took the plunge recently for first Chanel bag from fashionphile (as new to Chanel and impossible to get hold of it without help from SA), but having problem with the bag and not sure what to do....
> 
> The bag listed is stated as new and with the retail tags still on, it looks new to me as well but found caviar next to the stitching is peeling off...I read some posts from purseforum saying that caviar will start peeling off shortly after gentle use and sometimes even for brand new bags bought from boutiques (which is "normal" and unavoidable?), while some said it only happens for defective pieces?
> 
> And I also wonders whether the smaller than usual size of caviar grains on the mini flap with top handle actually makes it peel off or crack more easily? or whether the batch of caviar leather used for mini flap with top handle is defective?
> 
> Please kindly share your experience with Chanel caviar bags in general (even better if specifically with the mini flap with top handle in caviar)?
> It would be much appreciated as:
> 
> If this is only a rare defect then I may return this and buy another one with exact same style to give it another try
> But if it is a common thing that happens on this particular kind of small caviar then I may get it in lambskin instead...
> 
> Devastated now as really wanted this bag
> Great thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5164317
> 
> View attachment 5164318


It could be glue or dirt that is stuck there. I have had similar in my bags. Sometimes I have peeled it of and it looks perfect underneath. Other times I have peeled and there is even more there. Then I have just left it not to damage the bag. Have you tried with a cloth and some water? That can remove residue like this looks like. It does not look like scratching, just some residue that got caught in that dent in the bag

Even when the picture is zoomed I dont think this would be a dealbreaker for me on that bag. It looks nice


----------



## castortroy666

doshposh said:


> Hello! I was able to score the 21B dark grey but I am seeing a dent in the bottom and bubble on the side.  It almost looks like the right corner was pinched.  SA provided me with a brand new one, too.  Totally bummed.   Let me know if you all think this is a defect. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5151197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151199


This looks totally normal. My bags often looks like this when they are brand new. Try to massage the leather with your fingers or shape the bag with an insert or something. I wouldnt notice the "issue" if you didnt mention it


----------



## luxsal

Hi everyone, I noticed this small crack on the button of my classic flap card holder. It is the main snap to open and close the card holder. Does anyone know if this will get worse? Should I contact my SA? I bought it from the boutique last year in September. Thanks!


----------



## Rilakkuma413

castortroy666 said:


> It could be glue or dirt that is stuck there. I have had similar in my bags. Sometimes I have peeled it of and it looks perfect underneath. Other times I have peeled and there is even more there. Then I have just left it not to damage the bag. Have you tried with a cloth and some water? That can remove residue like this looks like. It does not look like scratching, just some residue that got caught in that dent in the bag
> 
> Even when the picture is zoomed I dont think this would be a dealbreaker for me on that bag. It looks nice



I thought it was glue at first too...but when I inspect the bag from a different angle (attaching photo as below), it seems that rather than having some glue on top of it (which should protrudes from the leather) those areas look like dents due to leather peeling off...?


----------



## castortroy666

Rilakkuma413 said:


> I thought it was glue at first too...but when I inspect the bag from a different angle (attaching photo as below), it seems that rather than having some glue on top of it (which should protrudes from the leather) those areas look like dents due to leather peeling off...?
> View attachment 5164930


Its hard to say. If you look at the rest of the bag following the lines to the left, its got dents all over. This whole area is not smooth but rough, the area you are worried about does not stand out in my opinion. You could try some leather honey or conditioner


----------



## dmpsnds

Hello, hope someone can help me out. I recently purchased a chanel jumbo flap series 16. I noticed that the inner lining is not glued to the bag - meaning I am able to pull out the burgundy lining from the structure making it easy to even see and photograph its serial code. Is this  normal?


----------



## ashin121

dmpsnds said:


> Hello, hope someone can help me out. I recently purchased a chanel jumbo flap series 16. I noticed that the inner lining is not glued to the bag - meaning I am able to pull out the burgundy lining from the structure making it easy to even see and photograph its serial code. Is this  normal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167001


Yes it's normal that you can pull the lining out. Just push it back in and as you put stuff in it it'll lay out and be wrinkle free. This is how most people take photos of the serial sticker.


----------



## AM2021

Hi everyone! I just got my first med cf in lambskin with rose gold hardware from my local boutique yesterday. When I got home, I noticed there was a tiny dot/scuff(?) on the bag which came off as soon as I touched it! Is this a defect in the lambskin or did I somehow destroy my bag?


----------



## clee22

Hi all,
I just sourced my 21B medium Classic dark grey from personal shopper but I do have a concern about the CC logo. I noticed the top right (the C curve) seems a little thicker and longer than top left, and the top right length and thickness is the same as bottom left like a flip C shape. Has anyone noticed this compare to older bags? All the CCs on my other bags are equal. I also watched tons of YouTubes and it seems only medium 21A/B looks like that and wondering if that’s normal.
I attached a few pic. If you have the same bag pls advise. ❤❤ I’m thinking it’s a new design of this21B collection as I’ve done a lot of research before going ahead with her. Hope it’s not fake.  thank you ❤️


----------



## Andie09

clee22 said:


> Hi all,
> I just sourced my 21B medium Classic dark grey from personal shopper but I do have a concern about the CC logo. I noticed the top right (the C curve) seems a little thicker and longer than top left, and the top right length and thickness is the same as bottom left like a flip C shape. Has anyone noticed this compare to older bags? All the CCs on my other bags are equal. I also watched tons of YouTubes and it seems only medium 21A/B looks like that and wondering if that’s normal.
> I attached a few pic. If you have the same bag pls advise. ❤❤ I’m thinking it’s a new design of this21B collection as I’ve done a lot of research before going ahead with her. Hope it’s not fake.  thank you ❤
> 
> View attachment 5181745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181749


Don’t know if it helps, but i got my boy bag from the boutique from same 21b collection, and also notice that the right C is thicker than the left C.


----------



## raradarling

clee22 said:


> Hi all,
> I just sourced my 21B medium Classic dark grey from personal shopper but I do have a concern about the CC logo. I noticed the top right (the C curve) seems a little thicker and longer than top left, and the top right length and thickness is the same as bottom left like a flip C shape. Has anyone noticed this compare to older bags? All the CCs on my other bags are equal. I also watched tons of YouTubes and it seems only medium 21A/B looks like that and wondering if that’s normal.
> I attached a few pic. If you have the same bag pls advise. ❤❤ I’m thinking it’s a new design of this21B collection as I’ve done a lot of research before going ahead with her. Hope it’s not fake.  thank you ❤
> 
> View attachment 5181745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181749


I think it might be an optical illusion? Because the top right and lower left are in the foreground of the CC logo, they may appear larger. Here is my 21B grey (bought from the boutique) and it looks the same as yours.


----------



## clee22

Andie09 said:


> Don’t know if it helps, but i got my boy bag from the boutique from same 21b collection, and also notice that the right C is thicker than the left C.


Yes it is! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

I took my bag and this is how it opened it has been out ~10 times.. Anyone else has this problem? (I was able to push the closure back in place, however I'm now worried it may come out again and get lost, not to even mention my dissapointment with Chanel quality issues)


----------



## ManyMoons

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> I took my bag and this is how it opened it has been out ~10 times.. Anyone else has this problem? (I was able to push the closure back in place, however I'm now worried it may come out again and get lost, not to even mention my dissapointment with Chanel quality issues)
> View attachment 5183999


Oye. I’d take to the repairs ASAP. It’ll happen again. I dealt with flighty crooked turn locks in the brand new pieces which were easy fixes for Chanel but this is a serious defect!


----------



## Anysia

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> I took my bag and this is how it opened it has been out ~10 times.. Anyone else has this problem? (I was able to push the closure back in place, however I'm now worried it may come out again and get lost, not to even mention my dissapointment with Chanel quality issues)
> View attachment 5183999


I would also go with the item and the photo to Chanel. They should verify how this could happen... We pay more and more for their items and they want to be exclusive. But we as a customer expect as well an exclusive, very high quality standart / items.


----------



## jc3881

FromRussiaWithLV said:


> I took my bag and this is how it opened it has been out ~10 times.. Anyone else has this problem? (I was able to push the closure back in place, however I'm now worried it may come out again and get lost, not to even mention my dissapointment with Chanel quality issues)
> View attachment 5183999



I am so sorry that happened to you - I would be furious!! Definitely reach out to your SA or After Sales and have them repair it!


----------



## jc3881

Does anyone know if the small leather piece on the zipper inside CFs is supposed to be held together by glue or thread? I noticed mine was getting loose and realized it was glued, not sewn, together which surprised me.


----------



## Laima

Hi! I am new to this forum. I have recently bought a new CF in caviar and worry if the leather is ok. If you look at the bag, you will notice a deep crease from both sides. Unfortunately I didn't pay attention to it, when I bought it. I must admit , that the leather feels very dry on my bag, so I worry, that it will crack on the sides after a while. When I see the photos of similar bags online, the sides seem more even , without any creases. So, is it normal for this model or is there an issue with my bag?


----------



## Laima

My second question would be about the leather quality of my bag. When I take a photo of the leather and zoom it in, one can see some white points on the caviar. Should it be like this or is it a leather quality issue? The leather of my bag feels very dry and the color is greyish black.


----------



## Klaneckya

Laima said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum. I have recently bought a new CF in caviar and worry if the leather is ok. If you look at the bag, you will notice a deep crease from both sides. Unfortunately I didn't pay attention to it, when I bought it. I must admit , that the leather feels very dry on my bag, so I worry, that it will crack on the sides after a while. When I see the photos of similar bags online, the sides seem more even , without any creases. So, is it normal for this model or is there an issue with my bag?
> View attachment 5204642
> View attachment 5204643
> View attachment 5204644


It’s normal. My red CF is the same way. SA said put paper in it, basically stuff it. 
much better now.


----------



## Laima

Klaneckya said:


> It’s normal. My red CF is the same way. SA said put paper in it, basically stuff it.
> much better now.


Thank you for your answer. It's good to know, that there are some other bags like mine. However, the leather of my bag is so hard and stiff, that I can't image, the paper inside would change something. The crease is already there and won't disappear , I expect. I just worry, the leather will brake there.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

my concern here is the stitching at corner. It appears to have created little holes or what look like tears. Is this normal and will it get worse or cause leather damage? (The pic is from a Top Handle Caviar Mini) Thanks for your help


----------



## Gabel

Hi! I received this medium CF right before the price increase and have only used it 5-6 times but it turned so floppy/loose inside . Anyway to fix this?


----------



## Andie09

Is this normal and acceptable for brand new one? I really like the purple colour but worry about the stitching will become problem in the future?


----------



## Cole20

Hi I recently purchased at Chanel mini rectangular. The flap looks slightly off. I am wondering your opinions. Would you keep or return? Is this normal of the style? It’s so pretty and a unique color but I don’t know!!


----------



## Pure passion

Hi everyone,
I recently purchased Chanel medium classic bag in caviar.
The lining at the bottom of the bag feels puffy and is not flush at the base. Is it supposed to be like this?


----------



## pinkletwinkle

A small CC filigree vanity bag just delivered yesterday from NM but the chain had a worn and tarnished look through out.  Classic gold chain on the left and filigree vanity chain on the right.  The tag it came with said 21S, so not sure if it’s specific to the season or if it was worn/used then returned.  TIA!


----------



## famouslyme

Hi, hope someone would be able to advise on this.

I recently bought a Boy wallet and noticed some slight tarnishing on the zipper. (I think it’s tarnishing)
Does anyone know if it’s tarnishing and if it’s normal? 

The hardware on the front is aged gold but zipper is shiny gold. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## a.little.luxe

pinkletwinkle said:


> A small CC filigree vanity bag just delivered yesterday from NM but the chain had a worn and tarnished look through out.  Classic gold chain on the left and filigree vanity chain on the right.  The tag it came with said 21S, so not sure if it’s specific to the season or if it was worn/used then returned.  TIA!



The chain on the right is the aged gold hardware! It's been finished to look "aged" on purpose. I hope that helps!


----------



## 880

Cole20 said:


> Hi I recently purchased at Chanel mini rectangular. The flap looks slightly off. I am wondering your opinions. Would you keep or return? Is this normal of the style? It’s so pretty and a unique color but I don’t know!!


Normal. It’s a beautiful bag


----------



## indecisiveshopper

Hi everyone I bought a mini square a month ago and have not used it at all - I do just admire it in my room once in a while by trying it on and I did open and close the bag a couple of times 

But what I do notice is the more I open and close the bag, I noticed this crease forming at the top of the bag. Is this normal?? I have opened and closed the bag probably less than 10 times and this crease is already forming. I’m worried this will be worse once I eventually start using the bag properly


----------



## Swanky

Yes, reasonably so when leather opens/folds it'll create a crease.


----------



## monkyjib

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I bought a mini square a month ago and have not used it at all - I do just admire it in my room once in a while by trying it on and I did open and close the bag a couple of times
> 
> But what I do notice is the more I open and close the bag, I noticed this crease forming at the top of the bag. Is this normal?? I have opened and closed the bag probably less than 10 times and this crease is already forming. I’m worried this will be worse once I eventually start using the bag properly


It is normal for flap bags to have this kind of crease.


----------



## lsquare

indecisiveshopper said:


> Hi everyone I bought a mini square a month ago and have not used it at all - I do just admire it in my room once in a while by trying it on and I did open and close the bag a couple of times
> 
> But what I do notice is the more I open and close the bag, I noticed this crease forming at the top of the bag. Is this normal?? I have opened and closed the bag probably less than 10 times and this crease is already forming. I’m worried this will be worse once I eventually start using the bag properly


It is normal unfortunately.


----------



## EBronte

Hi, please help me decide whether I should return this or not.  I was on the waitlist and just got offered this coco handle.  It has deep creasings on both sides and also a dent on the front flap on the right side.  When i looked closely, it doesn’t seem to be a scratch, but more like a dent (depression) on the leather.  They said it’s handmade so there will be discrepancies in the leather.  I know that there might be a price increase coming up (even if it’s not included in this Nov increase) and there’s no coco for the next cruise season.  So should I return this and wait?  Or if I were to keep it forever snd use it, in the long run, I guess it should not matter since it’s under the flap? Thank you so much in advance for reading my long posts.


----------



## Anysia

Pure passion said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently purchased Chanel medium classic bag in caviar.
> The lining at the bottom of the bag feels puffy and is not flush at the base. Is it supposed to be like this?


Hello  I bought the same one and the lining at the bottom has like an air bubble but it is now more flat after I used it. I think you should not worry about it


----------



## mochibabu

EBronte said:


> Hi, please help me decide whether I should return this or not.  I was on the waitlist and just got offered this coco handle.  It has deep creasings on both sides and also a dent on the front flap on the right side.  When i looked closely, it doesn’t seem to be a scratch, but more like a dent (depression) on the leather.  They said it’s handmade so there will be discrepancies in the leather.  I know that there might be a price increase coming up (even if it’s not included in this Nov increase) and there’s no coco for the next cruise season.  So should I return this and wait?  Or if I were to keep it forever snd use it, in the long run, I guess it should not matter since it’s under the flap? Thank you so much in advance for reading my long posts.
> 
> View attachment 5238094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238099



I think it depends how much the dent bothers you and if you keep it, will you regret it?

If you feel like you are settling it is better to return it. Also it depends if you are planning to baby your bag.

I am someone who loves to baby my bag, so if I buy something brand new and it is in this condition I am less likely to purchase


----------



## Coach Superfan

EBronte said:


> Hi, please help me decide whether I should return this or not.  I was on the waitlist and just got offered this coco handle.  It has deep creasings on both sides and also a dent on the front flap on the right side.  When i looked closely, it doesn’t seem to be a scratch, but more like a dent (depression) on the leather.  They said it’s handmade so there will be discrepancies in the leather.  I know that there might be a price increase coming up (even if it’s not included in this Nov increase) and there’s no coco for the next cruise season.  So should I return this and wait?  Or if I were to keep it forever snd use it, in the long run, I guess it should not matter since it’s under the flap? Thank you so much in advance for reading my long posts.
> 
> View attachment 5238094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238099


Congrats on scoring the bag you've been wanting. Totally makes sense that after spending a pretty penny (or hundreds of thousands of pennies lol) you would want your purchase to be perfect...  Now consider whether returning this and letting it go with the high probability that you won't get your hands on another one for years will bother you. If you were to keep this bag, is the dents something that would occur as normal wear and tear over time? Or do you plan to keep this one on display and not use much? Could you possibly find one on the resale market for current price?


----------



## EBronte

pamelastanlee said:


> I think it depends how much the dent bothers you and if you keep it, will you regret it?
> 
> If you feel like you are settling it is better to return it. Also it depends if you are planning to baby your bag.
> 
> I am someone who loves to baby my bag, so if I buy something brand new and it is in this condition I am less likely to purchase





Coach Superfan said:


> Congrats on scoring the bag you've been wanting. Totally makes sense that after spending a pretty penny (or hundreds of thousands of pennies lol) you would want your purchase to be perfect...  Now consider whether returning this and letting it go with the high probability that you won't get your hands on another one for years will bother you. If you were to keep this bag, is the dents something that would occur as normal wear and tear over time? Or do you plan to keep this one on display and not use much? Could you possibly find one on the resale market for current price?


Hello, thank you both for taking time to reply to my message.  The creases I was ok with, but the small dent did bother me at first bc I did expect it to be flawless, but I think as long as I plan to keep it, and I think the style is classic enough (that one can easily carry it into their 50s, 60s,) in the long run, I think it's ok.  I was thinking to exchange it, but it's so hard to come by and the waitlist is long so I don't want to wait and then face another price increase (either in Nov or sometimes soon).  A Chanel insider (not my chanel SA) did tell me that this bag might increase soon when I asked for her opinion.  This is the max that I would want to pay for this bag.  I'm gonna talk to my SA, but don't think that she can get another one for me so quickly, they usually can't guarantee when it will arrive.  And with the current quality control, what if the next one is worse or same lol.  
What do you guys think?  TIA


----------



## Coach Superfan

EBronte said:


> Hello, thank you both for taking time to reply to my message.  The creases I was ok with, but the small dent did bother me at first bc I did expect it to be flawless, but I think as long as I plan to keep it, and I think the style is classic enough (that one can easily carry it into their 50s, 60s,) in the long run, I think it's ok.  I was thinking to exchange it, but it's so hard to come by and the waitlist is long so I don't want to wait and then face another price increase (either in Nov or sometimes soon).  A Chanel insider (not my chanel SA) did tell me that this bag might increase soon when I asked for her opinion.  This is the max that I would want to pay for this bag.  I'm gonna talk to my SA, but don't think that she can get another one for me so quickly, they usually can't guarantee when it will arrive.  And with the current quality control, what if the next one is worse or same lol.
> What do you guys think?  TIA


Yes all good things to consider. I don't have any experience with returning a bag due to defects and waiting for another replacement, so I couldn't predict odds. You are definitely right that this style is classic and you can carry it for decades to come (Lady Camilla carries it!) I just think there are a lot of factors up in the air: availability, potential price increase, quality control...Hopefully someone will chime in about any experience trying to reverse the dent. Luckily it isn't huge and there aren't any huge gashes in the leather. You can always just see if your SA can find one within your return/exchange period. Toward the end of that period you may be closer to making a permanent decision about this one.


----------



## ijustneedthis

EBronte said:


> Hi, please help me decide whether I should return this or not.  I was on the waitlist and just got offered this coco handle.  It has deep creasings on both sides and also a dent on the front flap on the right side.  When i looked closely, it doesn’t seem to be a scratch, but more like a dent (depression) on the leather.  They said it’s handmade so there will be discrepancies in the leather.  I know that there might be a price increase coming up (even if it’s not included in this Nov increase) and there’s no coco for the next cruise season.  So should I return this and wait?  Or if I were to keep it forever snd use it, in the long run, I guess it should not matter since it’s under the flap? Thank you so much in advance for reading my long posts.
> 
> View attachment 5238094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238099


Hi , first of  congrats to your new bag! I know that it's sometimes kind of disappointing when you finally get the bag you wished for, look at it and then you are like: NOOO! Waited so long and now i have to have doubts weather to keep it or return it. I personally think that the flaws on your CCH are tolerable, because the irregularities of the caviar leather seem to lie behind the flap, or am i wrong? The Dents from the side also wouldn't bother me that much, because i think it looks, like they are supposed to be aligned that way and it still looks aesthetically pleasing. It would be nice to see a frontal picture of your CCH, to determine the overall appeareance. But if you already have made up your mind i wouldn't bother to think about it anmymore.


----------



## EBronte

ijustneedthis said:


> Hi , first of  congrats to your new bag! I know that it's sometimes kind of disappointing when you finally get the bag you wished for, look at it and then you are like: NOOO! Waited so long and now i have to have doubts weather to keep it or return it. I personally think that the flaws on your CCH are tolerable, because the irregularities of the caviar leather seem to lie behind the flap, or am i wrong? The Dents from the side also wouldn't bother me that much, because i think it looks, like they are supposed to be aligned that way and it still looks aesthetically pleasing. It would be nice to see a frontal picture of your CCH, to determine the overall appeareance. But if you already have made up your mind i wouldn't bother to think about it anmymore.


Thank you for taking time to response. You’re right, I was disappointed, but as I have more time to think about it, I’ve made peace with it.  It is small and is behind the flap and I should think about it as an irregularity/discrepancy of the leather.  I’m ok with it now.  It does look really good otherwise and it is too much of a hassle to go back and forth to the store.   Attached is pic of bag.  Thank you again and just so you know, your sound advice was very comforting ❤️


----------



## ijustneedthis

EBronte said:


> Thank you for taking time to response. You’re right, I was disappointed, but as I have more time to think about it, I’ve made peace with it.  It is small and is behind the flap and I should think about it as an irregularity/discrepancy of the leather.  I’m ok with it now.  It does look really good otherwise and it is too much of a hassle to go back and forth to the store.   Attached is pic of bag.  Thank you again and just so you know, your sound advice was very comforting ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240317


I‘m very happy i could help because I absolutely felt you. It does look stunning: nicely aligned flap, beautiful quilts and everything is symmetrical- enjoy your new bag in good health ❤️.


----------



## Chrissy25

Hi everyone,

I would like to get your take on my new Chanel Medium Classic Flap bag. I just purchased it in the boutique a couple of days ago. 

When I came home and checked the bag again, I noticed a minor creasing on the quilts/caviar leather on the front. It is only visible at a certain angle and certain light. I checked the bag in the store and I didn’t notice it.

I’m not sure if it’s creasing, but my question is, is this normal? Should I be worried about it or should I just keep the bag?

I’m attaching photos with this message. 

Your opinions are greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ashin121

Chrissy25 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to get your take on my new Chanel Medium Classic Flap bag. I just purchased it in the boutique a couple of days ago.
> 
> When I came home and checked the bag again, I noticed a minor creasing on the quilts/caviar leather on the front. It is only visible at a certain angle and certain light. I checked the bag in the store and I didn’t notice it.
> 
> I’m not sure if it’s creasing, but my question is, is this normal? Should I be worried about it or should I just keep the bag?
> 
> I’m attaching photos with this message.
> 
> Your opinions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you so much.


My medium beige claire ghw that I just got from the boutique has the same crease too.  When I was shipped to me , the snap closure inside was closed and of course the box was tightly shut and wrapped nicely.  I usually never snap it for my other CFs and I don't close the box all the way. So I let it out for 12 hrs (that's how long I've had it for) without closing the snap or the CC turnlock and this morning it looked much better. I think with time like that it'll improve. 

In general, when I store my CFs , or chanel bags, I always have a felt fabric and I don't close the turnlock tight or use the snap closure. I also don't close the magnetic box tightly so the flap doesn't get smashed in.  I haven't had a problem by doing that.

See attached. The first picture where I'm pointing is right after I opened the box. Then the second picture is after 12 hours .


----------



## heatherB

Hi, I just picked up a CCH I paid for a few weeks ago. It has a worse crease on one side.it also has a barely noticeable dent in a similar location. I don’t mind the dent as much as the crease, but I figure the creases will happen eventually. I’m going to keep that part stuffed with a little fabric all the time to push it out.


EBronte said:


> Hello, thank you both for taking time to reply to my message.  The creases I was ok with, but the small dent did bother me at first bc I did expect it to be flawless, but I think as long as I plan to keep it, and I think the style is classic enough (that one can easily carry it into their 50s, 60s,) in the long run, I think it's ok.  I was thinking to exchange it, but it's so hard to come by and the waitlist is long so I don't want to wait and then face another price increase (either in Nov or sometimes soon).  A Chanel insider (not my chanel SA) did tell me that this bag might increase soon when I asked for her opinion.  This is the max that I would want to pay for this bag.  I'm gonna talk to my SA, but don't think that she can get another one for me so quickly, they usually can't guarantee when it will arrive.  And with the current quality control, what if the next one is worse or same lol.
> What do you guys think?  TIA


----------



## bombticktock

Hi! I just bought my first chanel bag right before the price increase a few days ago. It just arrived and I am not too happy that there is some creasing around the CC. What should I do? Is this something I should overlook? Is there anything I can do to smooth out the creases? Thank you.


----------



## bibince03

Hello im sorry im new to this forum i dont know how to start a thread ?
I have a question about my new chanel small classic i bought last week. The chain is not perfect and also the cc lock is little bit off centre ? How do you think,  is it normal? Please advice. Thank you


----------



## ashin121

bibince03 said:


> Hello im sorry im new to this forum i dont know how to start a thread ?
> I have a question about my new chanel small classic i bought last week. The chain is not perfect and also the cc lock is little bit off centre ? How do you think,  is it normal? Please advice. Thank you


The chain is normal.  There's actually alot of threads on that. I think the cc looks fine.  Congrats on your new purse!!!


----------



## ashin121

EBronte said:


> Hello, thank you both for taking time to reply to my message.  The creases I was ok with, but the small dent did bother me at first bc I did expect it to be flawless, but I think as long as I plan to keep it, and I think the style is classic enough (that one can easily carry it into their 50s, 60s,) in the long run, I think it's ok.  I was thinking to exchange it, but it's so hard to come by and the waitlist is long so I don't want to wait and then face another price increase (either in Nov or sometimes soon).  A Chanel insider (not my chanel SA) did tell me that this bag might increase soon when I asked for her opinion.  This is the max that I would want to pay for this bag.  I'm gonna talk to my SA, but don't think that she can get another one for me so quickly, they usually can't guarantee when it will arrive.  And with the current quality control, what if the next one is worse or same lol.
> What do you guys think?  TIA


I think your thoughts are sound and valid.  The creases on the side look normal.  The little dent would bother me and I'm not very picky.  However, all of my purses have dents/depressions now after almost 8-11 years of use.   Usually from falling off my from passenger seat and onto the car floor mat or car (my medium, woc and jumbo ). Also this weekend, my mini this weekend fell on the ground and now has scratched up cc lock and a depression on the leather ...Argh. 
So I realized it's going to happen eventually even if you baby it especially if you have kids like me. 

Return it if it bothers you alot though. It is quite an expensive bag


----------



## ashin121

bombticktock said:


> Hi! I just bought my first chanel bag right before the price increase a few days ago. It just arrived and I am not too happy that there is some creasing around the CC. What should I do? Is this something I should overlook? Is there anything I can do to smooth out the creases? Thank you.


Hi! Congrats your on your new purse! It is noticeable. If it does bother you, Ask your SA if they can track down another one. You can't smooth it out.  If you're not happy, don't settle.  Other than that, the rest of it looks beautiful.


----------



## Chrissy25

ashin121 said:


> My medium beige claire ghw that I just got from the boutique has the same crease too.  When I was shipped to me , the snap closure inside was closed and of course the box was tightly shut and wrapped nicely.  I usually never snap it for my other CFs and I don't close the box all the way. So I let it out for 12 hrs (that's how long I've had it for) without closing the snap or the CC turnlock and this morning it looked much better. I think with time like that it'll improve.
> 
> In general, when I store my CFs , or chanel bags, I always have a felt fabric and I don't close the turnlock tight or use the snap closure. I also don't close the magnetic box tightly so the flap doesn't get smashed in.  I haven't had a problem by doing that.
> 
> See attached. The first picture where I'm pointing is right after I opened the box. Then the second picture is after 12 hours .
> 
> View attachment 5241130
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241131


hi, thank you so much for responding to my message especially for your photos. I was really worried about the depression and creases on the leather. I am still trying to work them out with massage. I think it’s getting better. I just found out and noticed that the reason of the creasing is when I fasten the front flap. Is this normal?

Since I’m new to Classic Flaps, Im not familiar with its issues.


----------



## ashin121

Chrissy25 said:


> hi, thank you so much for responding to my message especially for your photos. I was really worried about the depression and creases on the leather. I am still trying to work them out with massage. I think it’s getting better. I just found out and noticed that the reason of the creasing is when I fasten the front flap. Is this normal?
> 
> Since I’m new to Classic Flaps, Im not familiar with its issues.


Correct, try not to over stuff your bag or store it with the turnlock clasped. Don't close the box all the way either.  I do this with all my flaps and have had no issues. 

Hope it gets better.  (I'm hoping for the same too lol)


----------



## bbtyan

Hi Chanelholics! Need your expert opinion on this.. I have purchased this caviar black gold Boy from Fashiobphile for 4800$… the condition on the bag itself is impeccable but there’s these wrinkle on the strap when bent… is this normal? It goes away if you bent it the other way…would this get worse? Do you think I should keep the bag? Thanks so much for helping


----------



## TinyB

I think it's normal and you shouldn't bend it the other way as it'll create wrinkles on the other side of the strap.

Anyhow, the bag looks great. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Olgita

I think it is fine. when you open the flap, the back side also has wrinkles. Its totally normal. Your bag is beautiful. Enjoy it.


----------



## crystal_wellness

its normal


----------



## crystal_wellness

there is a thread for these questions


----------



## kathrynx3

I got these pics from my SA today for my beige NG 121 rectangle mini! To me the flap looks a little uneven on the sides… thoughts on if it’s a noticeable defect and if this is a return?


----------



## ashin121

Gorgeous! It's normal.


----------



## veryamy

Apologies if this has been asked before, but I noticed a lot of newer classic flaps have flaps that don't "lay flat" when closed, so that one or both sides sticks up, like this (pics taken from various Fashionphile listings):






Other times it's pretty even, but the outer flap is still lifted to the point where the part with the turnlock looks strained or bent inward when it's closed:




I'm pretty sure this is due to the double flap, and this seems to be "normal" at this point... but I was wondering if this eventually gets better with use? Does the inner flap flatten over time to allow the outer flap to sit more evenly?


----------



## panguine

I was fortunate enough to get a medium CF in beige clair but upon inspection I’ve found these marks. It pains me to pay so much for an imperfect bag and I just wanted to see your thoughts: 

1. Am I being too picky?
2. Are they removable? I tried baby wipes and it didn’t work. I’ve contacted my SA and she said she’s looking into it.
3. Would I be able to exchange without paying the new price?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Personally I wouldn’t have ever seen those. HOWEVER, if it *pains* you return it. It’s your money and you have to love it.


----------



## LVtingting

Want to know if this frayed stitching will  be a concern? TIA


----------



## flyingfree27

Those could be glue stains.. try gently rubbing in circular motion with your fingers or the cloth that comes with the bag to see if they come off?


----------



## Rituals83

I would be ok with it as it’s not glaringly obvious but of course it’s upto you.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

I’m pretty OCD about these things, so it would bother me. Once I see them, I cannot forget about them.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

The black dots are a known issue with beige clair - I agree with @jimmyshoogirl, I would not have ever noticed and this wouldn’t bother me, but you have to be able to get over it


----------



## panguine

Ok thanks everyone. I will try speaking with my SA to see if they can remove it if not I’ll still keep it since it’s so hard to find.


----------



## ang3line

Hi everyone!

I recently bought a medium Boy from the boutique and just noticed that when I "fold" the strap close, the underneath of the strap will make these ripples. I'm not sure if you can see it from the photos? However, once the strap is not "folded" so closely, the ripples will flatten out. Is this normal? Might be just me being paranoid but not sure if this will cause the leather to easily crack in the future.

Thank you!


----------



## bagaddict66

Hi everyone! I was recently in Europe and although I was not planning to purchase a bag I happened to stop by a Chanel in a department store to just “browse”. The store ended up having the bag I was eyeing for a few years in stock- beige Claire CF GHW in caviar. I almost feel stupid as the store was closing, I was buzzing about it apparently being the last one in France at that time (as per the SA) and convinced myself that this would be my “last bag”, so I didn’t even inspect it closely and simply told the SA to pack it up. I have since returned home and when unpackaged I noticed that one of the seams of the chevron pattern on the front of the bag is looser it’s like they skipped one-of the holes if that makes sense. My black CF in caviar stitching is very tight, but also harder to inspect based on the darker colour.

Am I just being too picky and paranoid
and this is just normal? I guess buying the bag feels surreal still and now reading posts about the poor quality I am freaking out a bit that maybe I purchased a bag that had been returned or was being sent off for repair as she took forever to bring it 

Just wondering what you lovely ladies would do?

What are my options now that I am out of the country of purchase? I can’t believe I didn’t open the box until 1.5 weeks later and once oceans away from the store of purchase.

Admittedly in the photo it doesn’t look that  bad but I can wiggle around that stitch more than the others. 

Thank you!


----------



## Rilakkuma413

Hi all~ I bought a mini flap with top handle recently and later found that there are some "wrinkles" or "roughness" on the lock (at the interception points of the 2 CCs, as highlighted in the picture just in case my description is not that clear), is it a defect or normal? It makes me worry and wondering whether I should keep it or not, as the normal quality of Chanel hardware should be better than this right (expecting cleaner edges)? I am newbie to Chanel so really appreciated if anyone can share experiences with me   







Also after close inspection, discovered that the stitching on one side of the handle leans much closer to the edge as well...


----------



## MeBagaholic

My jumbo caviar 
I went for a preloved one for this bag
Its a bit in the middle
Not shiny not matte
Its not cardboard to touch
Feels softer a bit?
What do you guys think. 
Its the 18 series


----------



## mailuxworld

Rilakkuma413 said:


> Hi all~ I bought a mini flap with top handle recently and later found that there are some "wrinkles" or "roughness" on the lock (at the interception points of the 2 CCs, as highlighted in the picture just in case my description is not that clear), is it a defect or normal? It makes me worry and wondering whether I should keep it or not, as the normal quality of Chanel hardware should be better than this right (expecting cleaner edges)? I am newbie to Chanel so really appreciated if anyone can share experiences with me
> View attachment 5256508
> 
> View attachment 5256507
> 
> View attachment 5256506
> 
> 
> Also after close inspection, discovered that the stitching on one side of the handle leans much closer to the edge as well...
> View attachment 5256509


It would not bother me. Seems normal to me


----------



## luxsal

Just got my WOC today after about two weeks of waiting. I am soon going on a vacation. I was so excited to finally receive it and feel Lucky! Believe me, I am not a very picky person but as I was trying the WOC on, I noticed one side had bunched up stitching. And then when I opened it, I noticed it right away, there was a raised area under the Chanel. Not sure if it is a scratch? My husband doesn’t see it. Also does anyone have any thoughts about the leather quality? It feels stiff to me. But I am assuming it will get softer over time. I just don’t want these flaws to get worse. In that case, maybe I can reach out to my SA for repair. 
Ugh any thoughts? TIA!


----------



## hialicemei

Hi everyone! I was recently able to get my hands on the medium Classic Flap but I wanted to see if you guys think it looks okay. I followed some of the lists I found on here on what to inspect in terms of the quality of the bag. I think everything looks fine in terms of no crooked flap/CC, loose or popped stitches, worn corners, cracked or peeled leather, etc. But, I can't tell if it's shiny or matte as I'm not aware of how it's supposed to look like. But the biggest thing I've noticed, is that there's an air pocket inside the lining and on the side? It feels puffed up. I've heard mixed things about it being normal and will flatten with use but also that it's not and that there are some classic flaps that are more flat. Please let me know what you guys think! Should I keep or return with the air pockets? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## mailuxworld

duplicate


----------



## mailuxworld

hialicemei said:


> Hi everyone! I was recently able to get my hands on the medium Classic Flap but I wanted to see if you guys think it looks okay. I followed some of the lists I found on here on what to inspect in terms of the quality of the bag. I think everything looks fine in terms of no crooked flap/CC, loose or popped stitches, worn corners, cracked or peeled leather, etc. But, I can't tell if it's shiny or matte as I'm not aware of how it's supposed to look like. But the biggest thing I've noticed, is that there's an air pocket inside the lining and on the side? It feels puffed up. I've heard mixed things about it being normal and will flatten with use but also that it's not and that there are some classic flaps that are more flat. Please let me know what you guys think! Should I keep or return with the air pockets? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5266064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266066
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266067
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266069
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266071


I wouldn't mind keeping it. I'm usually ok with an air pocket inside


----------



## mailuxworld

Hello,

I'm going to purchase it, but I've noticed this part which seems protruded. It doesn't look like a defect, possibly due to tight stitching. 
However, does it bother you guys?  
I appreciate your opinions/suggestions.


----------



## mailuxworld

LVtingting said:


> Want to know if this frayed stitching will  be a concern? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244330
> View attachment 5244331


Yes, it concerns me, and I would take it for repair.


----------



## pepperpotts24

mailuxworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm going to purchase it, but I've noticed this part which seems protruded. It doesn't look like a defect, possibly due to tight stitching.
> However, does it bother you guys?
> I appreciate your opinions/suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 5266248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266250


TBH this would bother me. But if it's not a big deal to you, it's a beautiful color and might be hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## mailuxworld

pepperpotts24 said:


> TBH this would bother me. But if it's not a big deal to you, it's a beautiful color and might be hard to find elsewhere.


Thank you, and I agree with you. It's tough for me to decide.


----------



## pepperpotts24

mailuxworld said:


> Thank you, and I agree with you. It's tough for me to decide.


If this was in the back, I wouldn't mind as much.  Maybe the protrusion would not be as noticeable in different lighting...


----------



## hialicemei

mailuxworld said:


> I wouldn't mind keeping it. I'm usually ok with an air pocket inside


Thank you for the feedback. Do you have one with an air pocket/know if this is normal with the newer issues/do you know if it gets flatten over time? Thanks!


----------



## mailuxworld

pepperpotts24 said:


> If this was in the back, I wouldn't mind as much.  Maybe the protrusion would not be as noticeable in different lighting...


Actually, I got another photo that looks better to me. Maybe I do a ?minor touch-up when I receive it


----------



## mailuxworld

hialicemei said:


> Thank you for the feedback. Do you have one with an air pocket/know if this is normal with the newer issues/do you know if it gets flatten over time? Thanks!


From my experience, it gets flattened by time or usage.


----------



## mailuxworld

pepperpotts24 said:


> If this was in the back, I wouldn't mind as much.  Maybe the protrusion would not be as noticeable in different lighting...


I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## pepperpotts24

mailuxworld said:


> Actually, I got another photo that looks better to me. Maybe I do a ?minor touch-up when I receive it


Yes, it looks slightly better in this photo.  Might even get better in time as the quilts flatten a little bit?


----------



## mailuxworld

pepperpotts24 said:


> Yes, it looks slightly better in this photo.  Might even get better in time as the quilts flatten a little bit?


Yupp. I think I can make it even


----------



## idlehen

Hi all, I recently purchased a mini reissue from Fashionphile. When I got it I noticed the inner lining is shorter than the overall height of the bag. It's actually quite a large gap such that the bottom of the inside kind of "hammocks" and can't really lay flat since there is no support from the outside of the bag. Is this normal? I know the reissues are suppose to be foldable so I thought maybe the space at the bottom is to allow the sides to fold in without bulge but I don't want to just make up reasons in my mind lol. Debating if I should return it or not. I got it slightly below retail, in pretty good but not new condition.


----------



## Misst4

The leather ends on the zipper…is this normal?


----------



## Swanky

What do you mean?


qqle said:


> The leather ends on the zipper…is this normal?


----------



## nse220

I noticed a white thread on my classic flap. It doesn’t look like a popped stitch and it’s a different color. What could this be? Should I be concerned.


----------



## coppalondon

Tried my best to capture this and I know Champagne Gold looks silver in some lights but the CC looks a lot more silver vs the chain that looks more yellow gold. They seem almost two diff metals. Is this normal? Am I seeing things?

and yes I still haven't taken the plastic off yet


----------



## prettyfox

PNaik said:


> Tried my best to capture this and I know Champagne Gold looks silver in some lights but the CC looks a lot more silver vs the chain that looks more yellow gold. They seem almost two diff metals. Is this normal? Am I seeing things?
> 
> and yes I still haven't taken the plastic off yet


That’s exactly what I thought, but it seems normal. This is the old thread that I started when I got my mini on October: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/light-gold-hardware-on-black-classic-mini.1046926/


----------



## coppalondon

prettyfox said:


> That’s exactly what I thought, but it seems normal. This is the old thread that I started when I got my mini on October: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/light-gold-hardware-on-black-classic-mini.1046926/



Omg okay glad I'm not the only one who sees it - thought I was going crazy too haha! I spent too long waiting for this bag to let it go so guess I'll deal with it, she's still a beauty. Thanks so much!


----------



## snowsnow_j

Hi, I just bought this from Vestiaire Collective and the gold hardware shown discoloration!!!
Is that normal wear and tear for Chanel boy bag?


----------



## couture281

Hi All
Does anyone know if this is this normal? Noticed my new gold ombre mini with seams slightly loose on one side.
 Left side looks looser than right side.


----------



## purseaddict2021

Hi everybody, I need your insights. I just bought my first small classic flap and have some questions. I have only owned minis and never CF so this is a first time for me. I order via phone so SA in NM shipped it to me. It is a microchip bag. The page inside the booklet where the boutique stamp should be was left empty. Also the dustbag looks different from what I have seen from Youtube unboxing. Is this normal? I also notice 3 tiny scratches on the CC logo hardware as well as some white cast on the stitching inside the inner flap.
should I return the bag?


----------



## Happyish

I don't know about the dustbag. The fact the authenticity card was left blank would not concern me as you bought this from Neiman Marcus which is an authorized seller. 
However, the very poor stitching would bother me. What you are seeing are little bits of paper trapped under the stitches. This should have been removed. (Topstitching by machine is done over tissue paper so the presser foot doesn't damage the leather. The tissue paper is then torn away. Here it wasn't completely removed.)
The workmanship/quality control on this item is TERRIBLE. If you were to sell the bag, they would probably reduce the value b/c of the workmanship or reject it altogether. I would return and demand a refund of shipping fees.


----------



## purseaddict2021

Happyish said:


> I don't know about the dustbag. The fact the authenticity card was left blank would not concern me as you bought this from Neiman Marcus which is an authorized seller.
> However, the very poor stitching would bother me. What you are seeing are little bits of paper trapped under the stitches. This should have been removed. (Topstitching by machine is done over tissue paper so the presser foot doesn't damage the leather. The tissue paper is then torn away. Here it wasn't completely removed.)
> The workmanship/quality control on this item is TERRIBLE. If you were to sell the bag, they would probably reduce the value b/c of the workmanship or reject it altogether. I would return and demand a refund of shipping fees.


Thank you for your input. I have purchased from stand alone boutique as well as local NM boutique near my place and they always ship the package together with return label. This is my first time I purchased from a hybrid location and no return label was included, which I find it strange.


----------



## ashin121

The dustbag is the new dustbag. It's normal.  It's cotton now which is suppose to be better for the leather. It doesn't have the drawing or Karl name on it. 

The empty booklet is fine. None of my booklets were ever filled out by the boutiques. 

The stitching would concern me. Ask if there's another one. Is it mold ? What is it?


----------



## Happyish

purseaddict2021 said:


> Thank you for your input. I have purchased from stand alone boutique as well as local NM boutique near my place and they always ship the package together with return label. This is my first time I purchased from a hybrid location and no return label was included, which I find it strange.


So you didn't purchase this from Neiman Marcus?
If you did--call customer service and they will send a return shipping label. I've noticed that lately, they generally fail to include a return shipping label. Don't delay. They've gotten VERY strict with returns so if it's not w/i their guidelines it will be refused.


----------



## purseaddict2021

Happyish said:


> So you didn't purchase this from Neiman Marcus?
> If you did--call customer service and they will send a return shipping label. I've noticed that lately, they generally fail to include a return shipping label. Don't delay. They've gotten VERY strict with returns so if it's not w/i their guidelines it will be refused.


I bought it directly from Neiman Marcus boutique.  but from I what understand from my SA, it is a hybrid location which the SA is employed by NM but the merch is owned by Chanel. So my purchase only has NM e-receipt and doesnt have e-receipt from @Chanel.com like my other previous orders from stand alone boutique or Neiman marcus boutique that is linked to Chanel. Please correct me if I’m wrong in terms of hybrid boutique. I just recently know about it.


----------



## Happyish

purseaddict2021 said:


> I bought it directly from Neiman Marcus boutique.  but from I what understand from my SA, it is a hybrid location which the SA is employed by NM but the merch is owned by Chanel. So my purchase only has NM e-receipt and doesnt have e-receipt from @Chanel.com like my other previous orders from stand alone boutique or Neiman marcus boutique that is linked to Chanel. Please correct me if I’m wrong in terms of hybrid boutique. I just recently know about it.


Basically, it's a concession. It's a Chanel boutique inside Neiman Marcus. Prada and many other brands are sold that way too. Call NM--they'll issue a return shipping label.


----------



## zaraha

Bag looks fine to me,  3rd pic it looks like glue residue, you should be able to wipe it off with your finger tips.  This is new dust bag cotton so it’s good for leather breathable material. I do however miss Karl’s sketch. IMHO bag is fine as long as you can take out those glue or take it Botique so they can take it out for you.  HTH


----------



## sourgrapefruit

Just wanted to chime in since I recently got the medium size at Neiman and made another purchase at a standalone boutique as well, my booklet from NM did not have a stamp but the one from the standalone did. Coincidentally, mine also had some glue residue at the side crease, I just wiped it off with baby wipe and haven't had any issue since, hope this helps!


----------



## Bagaholic9

Not signing or stamping the booklet is normal. Mine wasn’t either, but of course I know I bought mine from the store.

Considering how expensive these flaps are now, they better arrive in perfect brand new condition. (Of course they always should of, but you know what I mean.) The tiny scratches wouldn’t bother me, but the top of the flap would.

If you can’t wipe off that residue, and make the stitching look normal, I would return it and ask for another.


----------



## kelsxl

the stitching would bother me, I would ask for an exchange if possible. (Not sure if you can do that) or if not I would return it.


----------



## axlm

I would try to remove a patch with a water wipe, if doesn't work exchange or get the boutique to fix it, like someone up thread suggested. If none of this works then exchange. That is so frustrating because I've noticed that the current batch of REV classics have really nice caviar


----------



## LVlifer

It is difficult to see exactly what is going on with the stitching-but is does not look good in the photo. If it were mine-I would return.


----------



## alim84

Hi everyone!

I recently purchased a black classic flap and didn't get a chance to examine it at the store because I had a flight to catch. Several days later, I noticed that the point where the diamond quilt ends is different between the left and the right. The one on the left is much closer to the edge of the bag vs. the right. Would you consider this a quality issue or is it just a normal variation of a handmade bag?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fashionelite

I bought this cf in November 2021. I’ve worn it a handful of times. Today I noticed this frayed burgundy stitch on the front under the flap . Should I be worried about it? I’ve never spent so much on a single item and I wanted this to be a forever bag.

btw I have a piece of felt cover inside my bag.


----------



## nespressopod

Hello, I purchased the medium CF two days ago and noticed this last night - is anyone able to advise if this is just glue or is the leather actually peeling? I don't want to take it back as I love the bag and had to be on the waitlist for a month to get, and love the puffiness and shininess of the quilts on this one...the SA also mentioned that the 5 year warranty doesn't cover leather, but surely if it is a defect they will need to honour a repair/exchange? 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## axlm

nespressopod said:


> Hello, I purchased the medium CF two days ago and noticed this last night - is anyone able to advise if this is just glue or is the leather actually peeling? I don't want to take it back as I love the bag and had to be on the waitlist for a month to get, and love the puffiness and shininess of the quilts on this one...the SA also mentioned that the 5 year warranty doesn't cover leather, but surely if it is a defect they will need to honour a repair/exchange?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 5314101
> View attachment 5314100
> 
> View attachment 5314102


 doesn't look like a peel, just looks like the leather, perhaps glue or maybe something that occurred when the leather was being treated. If you can't tell what it is, I wouldn't worry about it, but that's just me


----------



## lsquare

Thoughts on the stitching? I wonder if it will make the leather crack more from those spots in the future.


----------



## KittyCattt

Hello, I have gone back and forth on whether to post here... are these defects common these days? The peeled off leather spots and potential ripped edges? I'm leaning towards not returning or exchanging, but I am a bit worried that these would become more prominent than they already are right now. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated!!


----------



## idlehen

KittyCattt said:


> Hello, I have gone back and forth on whether to post here... are these defects common these days? The peeled off leather spots and potential ripped edges? I'm leaning towards not returning or exchanging, but I am a bit worried that these would become more prominent than they already are right now. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320606
> View attachment 5320607
> View attachment 5320608


I don't know, that would kind of bother me if it's new. I would probably ask if an exchange is possible.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

KittyCattt said:


> Hello, I have gone back and forth on whether to post here... are these defects common these days? The peeled off leather spots and potential ripped edges? I'm leaning towards not returning or exchanging, but I am a bit worried that these would become more prominent than they already are right now. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320606
> View attachment 5320607
> View attachment 5320608


I can't believe this is your new blue classic? I have seen a few pop up on the store stock thread so I feel like you would be able to get a different one if you wanted to return or exchange.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## KittyCattt

idlehen said:


> I don't know, that would kind of bother me if it's new. I would probably ask if an exchange is possible.





atlsweetpea11 said:


> I can't believe this is your new blue classic? I have seen a few pop up on the store stock thread so I feel like you would be able to get a different one if you wanted to return or exchange.  Good luck with your decision.


That's it - I will ask for an exchange tmr. @atlsweetpea11 Yes this is the 22p blue I just posted on the thread  Thank you both so much for replying to my msg!! I was really questioning if I am being too picky...

Do any of you know if returning would mess up the 1 bag per month limit?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

KittyCattt said:


> That's it - I will ask for an exchange tmr. @atlsweetpea11 Yes this is the 22p blue I just posted on the thread  Thank you both so much for replying to my msg!! I was really questioning if I am being too picky...
> 
> Do any of you know if returning would mess up the 1 bag per month limit?


I am not entirely sure about returns and the purchase limit.  I would think that if you went back to the original boutique and SA you got that bag from and see if you can exchange for a different one you should be good. I seem to remember seeing some other tPFers that stated a return and an attempt to purchase elsewhere might be an issue because of the purchase limit.  Again, I am not sure so please don't take my word for it   Hopefully the boutique or SA you got the bag can help with some questions.


----------



## KittyCattt

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I am not entirely sure about returns and the purchase limit.  I would think that if you went back to the original boutique and SA you got that bag from and see if you can exchange for a different one you should be good. I seem to remember seeing some other tPFers that stated a return and an attempt to purchase elsewhere might be an issue because of the purchase limit.  Again, I am not sure so please don't take my word for it   Hopefully the boutique or SA you got the bag can help with some questions.


Yep - I'm definitely going to try that first. I just hope she's not going to be mean about this... since I think she slipped it in last time that this is the last one (which I highly doubt it   ). Either way, thank you so much again and good luck to me


----------



## purseaddict2021

Bagaholic9 said:


> Not signing or stamping the booklet is normal. Mine wasn’t either, but of course I know I bought mine from the store.
> 
> Considering how expensive these flaps are now, they better arrive in perfect brand new condition. (Of course they always should of, but you know what I mean.) The tiny scratches wouldn’t bother me, but the top of the flap would.
> 
> If you can’t wipe off that residue, and make the stitching look normal, I would return it and ask for another.


I returned the bag and my SA will ship me another brand new one today so finger cross this time it will be as close to perfect as possible


----------



## sweetpea_2009

KittyCattt said:


> Yep - I'm definitely going to try that first. I just hope she's not going to be mean about this... since I think she slipped it in last time that this is the last one (which I highly doubt it   ). Either way, thank you so much again and good luck to me


Saw on a different thread you were able to exchange. So happy that worked out for you! Hoping that the new one that is coming to you is flawless.


----------



## KittyCattt

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Saw on a different thread you were able to exchange. So happy that worked out for you! Hoping that the new one that is coming to you is flawless.


Me too


----------



## hanur130

I just noticed a line today near the front bottom of my 226 reissue. The line is actually the lining seam that is showing/popping through the front side of the bag since the liner is shorter than the outside front panel. The lining bottom seam does not sit flash to the outside bottom seam so there is space at all four corners. I hope I am explaining this correctly. Lol Is this normal for reissue bags? I have another 227 reissue that is 13yrs old and never experienced this on the 227 size. Does some reissue have shorter lining length?


----------



## alxyoung

axlm said:


> doesn't look like a peel, just looks like the leather, perhaps glue or maybe something that occurred when the leather was being treated. If you can't tell what it is, I wouldn't worry about it, but that's just me


I agree, this looks like a bit of glue. Try gently rubbing it with your finger. It should peel off easily.


----------



## alxyoung

Ive had my caviar jumbo for a few months now, and I only just noticed the…glue or wax?…between the chain links. It’s not noticeable, I’m just wondering if this is common. I wouldn’t even bother sending it in for a repair. The bag is beautifully constructed otherwise.


----------



## purseaddict2021

I asked you ladies about my small CF which has some white residues on stitching in the inner flap a few weeks ago. Glad I returned it and I got a brand new one from my SA and this time it was perfect. Thanks everyone. Never settle and find your perfect bag


----------



## idlehen

hanur130 said:


> I just noticed a line today near the front bottom of my 226 reissue. The line is actually the lining seam that is showing/popping through the front side of the bag since the liner is shorter than the outside front panel. The lining bottom seam does not sit flash to the outside bottom seam so there is space at all four corners. I hope I am explaining this correctly. Lol Is this normal for reissue bags? I have another 227 reissue that is 13yrs old and never experienced this on the 227 size. Does some reissue have shorter lining length?
> 
> View attachment 5321716
> View attachment 5321716


My mini reissue is like this as well. The inner lining is slightly shorter than the outer part of the bag. I posted awhile ago asking if this was normal but didn't get any replies. But sounds like it is? Mine doesn't result in a line on the outside like yours, but maybe that  is due to it being a smaller form factor and I don't pack it that much.


----------



## sharonxcy

Hi! I got this small leboy at the store, and I’m wondering if the lock and the top part of the bag creases are considered normal for leboy?


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

It reminds me of a red Chanel wallet I have, the quit patter isn't perfect alighted. I guess it's rare but can happen


----------



## alxyoung

alxyoung said:


> Ive had my caviar jumbo for a few months now, and I only just noticed the…glue or wax?…between the chain links. It’s not noticeable, I’m just wondering if this is common. I wouldn’t even bother sending it in for a repair. The bag is beautifully constructed otherwise.


I learned more…it’s actually not glue or wax. It’s a white powder that wipes clean. One of my SAs says it might be something used in the construction of the chain.


----------



## kmurrs

Hi Everyone! After many, many years of debating I finally pulled the trigger on my first chanel dream bag.  Medium caviar classic flap.  I am hoping you can help me-  after further inspection of the bag, I noticed the stitching on the corners is a bit ragged and one side of the bag bulges compared to the other being perfectly aligned.  

I was on a waitlist for this bag since 2021 and also had a hard time having a SA sell me without previous purchase history other than earrings.  Is this normal for a brand new bag?  I am debating exchanging.  I do not mind waiting for another if I knew it would not have a similar issue.  

I know they are "handmade" but would love to hear opinions from anyone else who has recently purchased this.   It was $10K after tax- something I never imagined in my wildest dreams spending and just wanted it to feel "perfect"


----------



## kmurrs

purseaddict2021 said:


> I asked you ladies about my small CF which has some white residues on stitching in the inner flap a few weeks ago. Glad I returned it and I got a brand new one from my SA and this time it was perfect. Thanks everyone. Never settle and find your perfect bag
> 
> View attachment 5323401


beautiful!  Would you mind sharing close ups of the corners?  I just added a post in the thread with questions on the stitching


----------



## snkgnbt

kmurrs said:


> Hi Everyone! After many, many years of debating I finally pulled the trigger on my first chanel dream bag.  Medium caviar classic flap.  I am hoping you can help me-  after further inspection of the bag, I noticed the stitching on the corners is a bit ragged and one side of the bag bulges compared to the other being perfectly aligned.
> 
> I was on a waitlist for this bag since 2021 and also had a hard time having a SA sell me without previous purchase history other than earrings.  Is this normal for a brand new bag?  I am debating exchanging.  I do not mind waiting for another if I knew it would not have a similar issue.
> 
> I know they are "handmade" but would love to hear opinions from anyone else who has recently purchased this.   It was $10K after tax- something I never imagined in my wildest dreams spending and just wanted it to feel "perfect"



To be honest your bag looks fine to me but it sounds like you’re uncomfortable with it so you should definitely see if you can get an exchange. We all have different thresholds for what is ‘acceptable’ but to your point, at these prices, if you’re not happy it’s not worth it!


----------



## kmurrs

snkgnbt said:


> To be honest your bag looks fine to me but it sounds like you’re uncomfortable with it so you should definitely see if you can get an exchange. We all have different thresholds for what is ‘acceptable’ but to your point, at these prices, if you’re not happy it’s not worth it!



Thank you!  Since this is my first Chanel i just are not as familiar with what is "normal"... I also have a huge air bubble inside with the lining which is very lumpy and doesn't lie flat.  I think this is bothering me more than the corners to be honest.  I'm so stressed over this


----------



## Anysia

kmurrs said:


> Thank you!  Since this is my first Chanel i just are not as familiar with what is "normal"... I also have a huge air bubble inside with the lining which is very lumpy and doesn't lie flat.  I think this is bothering me more than the corners to be honest.  I'm so stressed over this


I think it should be a problem. My burgundy CF has the same air bubble and it is not an issue at all. As soon as I put my stuff inside the bottom lining is becoming more flat. And it is inside the flap. As soon as you start using the bag there will be anyway some wear and tear (e. g. Scratches on the hardware).


----------



## kmurrs

I hope you all can help me. After many, many years i finally pulled the trigger on my first Chanel dream bag:  medium classic flap in black caviar! I inspected in detail at the store but regret not looking inside. After closer look at home - i noticed all the interior lining is very lumpy and there is a large "air bubble" on the bottom which i feel about 1/2 inch to push down to the bottom of the bag? IMO this looks very sloppy and I worry about long term wear and eventual resale down the road

I would appreciate your opinions on this! I am in the return window. I was on a waitlist for this since 2021 and don't mind waiting for another if I knew that this was an off "issue" and that I could get another with a flat interior.  I also have a little anxiety over the return process in store, as my SA was not very nice and I felt a bit rushed during pick up.  When I called Chanel directly, they told me that they are no longer doing wait lists for this bag in 2022 and not going to be available in any stores in the US in the near term future. So I am also afraid if I return, I won't be able to source one before another price increase. 

This bag was $10K after NY taxes so I'm just very torn and stressed about the situation.  I apologize if this is not the right place to post but couldn't really find anything recent on this topic.  

Thank you!!


----------



## 880

it sounds from your post that this bag is not making you happy and for 10K plus, it has to be one that you love and will make you smile. Period. So, I recommend returning. 

i personally think chanel bag price increases are too much (i used to have a lot of chanel bags but mainly switched to Hermes in 2008). In other words, I do not think a mass produced CF is worth the current retail price. 

You are right that you do run the risk that there may not be another available before the next increase.  I also feel that there may be a worse issue with a second bag: crooked stitching etc. 

i personally don’t see too much of an issue from your pic (some bags do have air pockets) and if it were my dream bag, I might just assume that once I put my stuff in and live with it, it will settle and I will be fine. But, I’ve never paid anywhere near 10K for a CF, and for the most part I get my return out of cost per wear, not resale.

good luck with your decision!


----------



## Kayce

I bought a medium flap a couple years ago and noticed a similar bubble in mine.  My SA told me that it’s intentional.  It’s there to make it easier to repair the lining in the future if necessary.  After learning that, I felt a little better.  Now, I don’t even notice it.  
However, you should be thrilled about your new bag.  If this really bothers you, I’d return it.  It’s a shame that your SA’s not helping you the way s/he should.  Have you tried reaching out to a different store?  It seems like these bags pop up on the Chanel stock thread occasionally.  Also, you might want to consider calling back the 1800 number.  I’ve noticed that some representatives can be more helpful than others.  Good luck!


----------



## JSquill

kmurrs said:


> I hope you all can help me. After many, many years i finally pulled the trigger on my first Chanel dream bag:  medium classic flap in black caviar! I inspected in detail at the store but regret not looking inside. After closer look at home - i noticed all the interior lining is very lumpy and there is a large "air bubble" on the bottom which i feel about 1/2 inch to push down to the bottom of the bag? IMO this looks very sloppy and I worry about long term wear and eventual resale down the road
> 
> I would appreciate your opinions on this! I am in the return window. I was on a waitlist for this since 2021 and don't mind waiting for another if I knew that this was an off "issue" and that I could get another with a flat interior.  I also have a little anxiety over the return process in store, as my SA was not very nice and I felt a bit rushed during pick up.  When I called Chanel directly, they told me that they are no longer doing wait lists for this bag in 2022 and not going to be available in any stores in the US in the near term future. So I am also afraid if I return, I won't be able to source one before another price increase.
> 
> This bag was $10K after NY taxes so I'm just very torn and stressed about the situation.  I apologize if this is not the right place to post but couldn't really find anything recent on this topic.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5333628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333632


Good morning!  I also just purchased a medium cf and was worried about the air bubble in the bottom.  I actually had two SAs from two different stores working to find me one.  I went to the other store and looked at their medium cf and it also had the air bubble in the bottom, so I think this is normal.   I agree finding another one is tricky especially with waiting for another price increase.  I also have questions about my bag, which I will post for hopefully opinions on should I return.


----------



## JSquill

Hello Everyone!
I just purchased a medium CF and received it still wrapped from Chanel.  The SA didn't even take it out at all.  Once I opened it, I noticed this on the bottom. It looks like a small air bubble and a dibit(?) in the bottom.  No one will ever see it, but I am worried about it worsening over time and it affecting the value of the bag. Can you please let me know your thoughts- is this something that I should be worried about or just keep it? It seems to be harder and harder to find one and I am also worried about another
price increase. Thank you so much!!


----------



## kmurrs

JSquill said:


> Good morning!  I also just purchased a medium cf and was worried about the air bubble in the bottom.  I actually had two SAs from two different stores working to find me one.  I went to the other store and looked at their medium cf and it also had the air bubble in the bottom, so I think this is normal.   I agree finding another one is tricky especially with waiting for another price increase.  I also have questions about my bag, which I will post for hopefully opinions on should I return.



Thank you for weighing in!  Helps to know someone else is thinking the same way.  After I've had this a few days, I am leaning towards keeping it.  I've been driving myself crazy nit picking every detail, every stitch and have been measuring every inch of it LOL.  Knowing that there are literally no bags available as a replacement it is tough b/c there is zero ETA of how long we could have to wait and then if the next bag will be worse! and also could have a price increase.  Since this is my first CF, I just wish I had something else to compare it to.  Overall my experience wasn't great for such an expensive purchase which is really disappointing.  I bought a bag at Saint Laurent NY store a few months ago which was 1/8th of the cost of CF and was treated like a celebrity with Champagne and Scotch drinks for my husband and I and such a warm greeting.  With this I feel insecure of even asking my SA for help and was really rushed when inspecting in the store - it was like she was doing me a favor by selling me the bag.   Next time I'll be looking for a different store/SA.


----------



## kmurrs

JSquill said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I just purchased a medium CF and received it still wrapped from Chanel.  The SA didn't even take it out at all.  Once I opened it, I noticed this on the bottom. It looks like a small air bubble and a dibit(?) in the bottom.  No one will ever see it, but I am worried about it worsening over time and it affecting the value of the bag. Can you please let me know your thoughts- is this something that I should be worried about or just keep it? It seems to be harder and harder to find one and I am also worried about another
> price increase. Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 5334367
> View attachment 5334367


I can't really tell what the larger circle is?  The other small area looks like its part of the caviar.  I think all the leather is unique and going to have slight variations and will probably change texture over time.  If the bag is otherwise good in terms of being symmetrical, no loose threads etc. I personally would keep knowing there isn't really option for exchange if there are no bags in store?  If you had a good SA maybe ask her first of possibility of getting another to compare against first if it is going to bother you!  It does bother me that we find these things which such an expensive purchase!

Good luck!


----------



## kmurrs

I hope this is the last time I have to post on here with all of these questions .  I just took a look behind the sticker and noticed a hairline scratch on the HW  !!! I'm so sad and frustrated. I was planning on getting a HW protector but did not expect already a scratch. I reached out to the SA to see what options I have.  After such a long wait and saving up my $ I'm so disappointed.


----------



## ritzyclosets

Hi All,

I bought this bag at a leased Neiman Marcus and I noticed that the stitching / quilting are not well aligned. I don't think I can return it or exchange it any more since it's been over 30 days. Is this normal? Would it bother you? This is my first classic flap and my very first purchase in stores, so I don't know what to expect. I read that the quilting should be aligned. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ellie1647

There are some that are perfectly aligned, some that are not. Head over to the stock thread, you will see a lot of both. I hope this helps.


----------



## glamgirl007

Is this cut part that sticks out normal? It appears to be normal just wanted to check if it is. It’s also like this on another spot next to this, noticed it after I took this picture. Thank you!


----------



## smallfry

glamgirl007 said:


> Is this cut part that sticks out normal? It appears to be normal just wanted to check if it is. It’s also like this on another spot next to this, noticed it after I took this picture. Thank you!



Totally normal!  If you search the forum, you'll see many have asked the same.  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## hanur130

idlehen said:


> My mini reissue is like this as well. The inner lining is slightly shorter than the outer part of the bag. I posted awhile ago asking if this was normal but didn't get any replies. But sounds like it is? Mine doesn't result in a line on the outside like yours, but maybe that  is due to it being a smaller form factor and I don't pack it that much.


Thanks so much for your reply! I also have the 227 size reissue(over 10yrs old) and the lining on this bag is not much shorter than the outer part. I think older bags have much better workmanship for sure I have been storing the bag flat down rather than standing up and it seems to help with the lines being not so visible. I am glad yours is not creating a line tho!


----------



## citykitty24

Yes, that is normal. It tend to not be noticeable to anyone else but the owner of the bag, especially when actively in use (ie being carried.)


----------



## glamgirl007

Thank you so much for your responses!!


----------



## marieancel

Please help!! 
Should I be bothered? 
Just got it yesterday and I just saw this stitching just today …
It is a BNEw Small Classic Flap


----------



## LVlifer

From the photo-it looks like the stitching is showing through and shouldn't be.  If it does not look good to you-perhaps return it.


----------



## idlehen

Kind of looks like the tension on the sewing machine wasn't set right when they made this. I'd probably try to exchange...


----------



## travelgirl658

I just got a new medium classic in caviar. My chain does looks like yours. My possible issue is that when the bag is closed, the chain does not easily slide through the grommets. It only slides when the bag is open. The SA said this is normal for caviar and should loosen with time. I do not have this issue with my jumbo. Does anyone have a new medium classic in caviar that has this issue or is it normal?


----------



## idlehen

travelgirl658 said:


> I just got a new medium classic in caviar. My chain does looks like yours. My possible issue is that when the bag is closed, the chain does not easily slide through the grommets. It only slides when the bag is open. The SA said this is normal for caviar and should loosen with time. I do not have this issue with my jumbo. Does anyone have a new medium classic in caviar that has this issue or is it normal?


My small flap is like this. It's because of the friction of the inner flap against the chains. I wouldn't consider it a defect.


----------



## travelgirl658

idlehen said:


> My small flap is like this. It's because of the friction of the inner flap against the chains. I wouldn't consider it a defect.


Thank you so much!


----------



## travelgirl658

Oh boy! I may have found another problem with my new medium caviar classic flap. When I cup my hand around the double flap and feel the leather on the inside of that flap (the part you can't see that faces the inner back wall), the leather is loose and slack instead of taut. I wouldn't have thought it a problem but on my jumbo, the leather is completely taut all around the flap. Maybe it is different for the medium. Is this a defect? I would hate to return this bag but at this insane price it has to be right!


----------



## thatgirlayesha

Hi PFers,

I bought this bag yesterday and I was doing my routine inspection of the bag this evening. Given the chatter around declining quality issues I wanted to post a few things about my bag that I noticed. I'm not a Chanel expert but I would love your opinions on whether these small flaws are to be expected as these bags are so called "handmade". As a bonus pic, my bag is not completely flat when it sits on the table (At least I might be going a bit crazy here. I read that the bag leaning forward slightly is normal). Would you return this bag? I'm not so fussed if these sort of things are common. I don't want to waste a trip back to the Chanel boutique where my customer service experience was awful (it was the Dublin store, for those who are curious).


----------



## ItsPurseonal

thatgirlayesha said:


> Hi PFers,
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday and I was doing my routine inspection of the bag this evening. Given the chatter around declining quality issues I wanted to post a few things about my bag that I noticed. I'm not a Chanel expert but I would love your opinions on whether these small flaws are to be expected given bags are "handmade". As a bonus pic, my bag is not completely flat when it sits on the table (At least I might be going a bit crazy here, and being picky). Would you return this bag? I'm not so fussed if these sort of things are common (don't want to waste a trip back to the Chanel boutique where my customer service experience was awful)
> 
> View attachment 5345441
> View attachment 5345442
> View attachment 5345443
> View attachment 5345444
> View attachment 5345445
> View attachment 5345440



I usually am not one to be fussy about minor imperfections but these two would bother me as I think they will be exacerbated with use. Especially the bag leaning forward like that. Given it’s a classic style I would exchange - I’ve definitely seen much better crafted classics


----------



## thatgirlayesha

ItsPurseonal said:


> I usually am not one to be fussy about minor imperfections but these two would bother me as I think they will be exacerbated with use. Especially the bag leaning forward like that. Given it’s a classic style I would exchange - I’ve definitely seen much better crafted classics


Thanks for your comment. I am just torn as I love the Caviar on this bag and I didn't like the others at the boutique. Do you own the same bag? I'd love to see what it should look like (the stitching part)

I moved the chains behind the bag to give an accurate representation of it leaning forward / not sitting completely flat.


----------



## CindyLC

Anyone else have problems with their chain opening? Purchased Aug 2020 so not long ago.

first two pictures silver side happened Oct 2020: The chain was opening, it was cutting the stitching and the leather was coming out of the chain. I had it repaired, they extra stitched and closed the chain back.

Last picture gold side: Now the gold side chain is starting to open!! This time I’m going close the chain myself to prevent it from opening more and cutting anything.

I don’t use this bag open, when I do it’s mostly cross body. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## OCMomof3

I have never had this issue with mine nor heard of it. I’m really sorry this happened. That seems like a defect in the way the chain was assembled.


----------



## thatgirlayesha

Update: I exchanged for another bag in store today. The Caviar is more Matte? (What do you think)? I'm on the fence about it but it was the one I originally wanted. I wonder if I should wait for another shinier caviar. I might just be going mad at this stage as people maybe can't tell the difference.   They did have another one that was very glossy, puffy and shiny, with pronounced grains and I thought it was too much.
I can tell straight away the quality of this bag is superior, sits better and doesn't have the same issue as the other bag


----------



## travelgirl658

thatgirlayesha said:


> Update: I exchanged for another bag in store today. The Caviar is more Matte? (What do you think)? I'm on the fence about it but it was the one I originally wanted. I wonder if I should wait for another shinier caviar. I might just be going mad at this stage as people maybe can't tell the difference.   They did have another one that was very glossy, puffy and shiny, with pronounced grains and I thought it was too much.
> I can tell straight away the quality of this bag is superior, sits better and doesn't have the same issue as the other bag
> 
> View attachment 5346687


New bag definitely better. I just got a new one and im not sure if defective. Maybe you can help. First, to adjust the chain length, i need to have bag open. If closed, chain is hard to slide thru grommets. Second, if i cup my hand on top of double flap and reach down to the part you cant see, the leather is not taut. It’s a bit loose. Do you have these issues with your new one?


----------



## nylist

Hi! I just got my WOC from the chanel boutique. Just wanted to ask for opinion if this is normal. Is it only me or the corners has a really off shape. It’s not that visible from afar but if look closely there is something off. But the everything seems to be perfect aside from that. Please let me know if this is common. Thanks in advance


----------



## OCMomof3

This wouldn’t bother me. If the pocket were visibly crooked, I would return. What I see here is minor. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## nylist

Thank you so much. I will just keep it


----------



## xyyx

Hi can i know if this is normal? The leather came out thicker at one side of the leather of the chain?


----------



## 880

ETA: just read back and realized you exchanged the bag below and now have an issue of matte leather, so below is a moot point. A matte bag will become slightly more shiny with use. A shiny bag may lose some shine with use. I recommend not buying any bag if you are not super happy with it upon in person inspection. I used to buy a lot of chanel bags years ago, mainly from 1990s-2008, and i did buy a so black mini chevron reissue in 2020 (I do not see a vast quality discrepancy between my old bags and my reissue mini). But, I personally would not pay close to 10K for anything that made me the least bit unhappy.

OT, but you mentioned customer service, so I thought I would comment Based on what I have learned here (posts by @TraceySH have been particularly informative) and what I have been told by SAs and management. Customer service may not be the best for returns, especially repeat returns, bc SAs in Flagships do not make much on any bag sale, and nothing on a return. The sales goals imposed by the company are enormous (in that they basically are required to sell x amount per shift, so any time spent away from active sales becomes a penalty that has to be made up). I would note that if you have a regular SA and regular boutique, it’s best to return to the same place, so the boutique has a chance to resell the item to another person. Stock is limited, and a boutique also needs to make certain sales figures and it may affect allocations of merchandise going forward.



thatgirlayesha said:


> Hi PFers,
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday and I was doing my routine inspection of the bag this evening. Given the chatter around declining quality issues I wanted to post a few things about my bag that I noticed. I'm not a Chanel expert but I would love your opinions on whether these small flaws are to be expected as these bags are so called "handmade". As a bonus pic, my bag is not completely flat when it sits on the table (At least I might be going a bit crazy here. I read that the bag leaning forward slightly is normal). Would you return this bag? I'm not so fussed if these sort of things are common. I don't want to waste a trip back to the Chanel boutique where my customer service experience was awful (it was the Dublin store, for those who are curious).
> 
> View attachment 5345441
> View attachment 5345442
> View attachment 5345443
> View attachment 5345444
> View attachment 5345445
> View attachment 5345440


I personally wouldn’t worry about these things in your pics, but I would advise for the price, to inspect on site if possible, and not to purchase if in doubt. IMO the leaning may be exacerbated by storage, and it is not uncommon.

Also, Chanel bags like this are not so-called hand made or actually hand made, but rather factory assembled. The most a chanel SA will typically say is that leather, being an organic substance does have natural imperfections. Even many Hermes models are not hand made. There may be parts of the process in making a CF, like tightening the HW that may require hands, but typically hand made denotes bag construction stitching and a craftsperson. (So even if a bag is made of lesage material or fantasy tweed, or it may be hand finished, it’s still not hand stitched). I do have some hand stitched Hermes bags and a bespoke bag (duret from his eponymous atelier in Paris) and there is an enormous difference.


----------



## travelgirl658

nylist said:


> Hi! I just got my WOC from the chanel boutique. Just wanted to ask for opinion if this is normal. Is it only me or the corners has a really off shape. It’s not that visible from afar but if look closely there is something off. But the everything seems to be perfect aside from that. Please let me know if this is common. Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5347068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347069


Hi if something bothers you now, it will bother you forever. Here is why i suggest returning: I just held onto a chanel medium classic flap for 13 days that i was not happy with bc of quality issues. I was talking myself into it due to rarity and fear of price increase. then on the last day that i could return, a new one came in that was perfect. I love it. The other one just made me feel stressed.


----------



## eka triswanty

Hello ,

I bought coco handle pink caviar yesterday and just realized tiny spot at the back.
what do you think? What I supposed to do? How about Bring this bag to Chanel store and they can fix it?


----------



## cheerleadr007

Hi,
I have owned a mini and have a jumbo, I just got a medium caviar classic flap and the interior of the main compartment puffs up quite a bit and doesn’t lay flat. Is this normal for the size? I am debating returning it because I’ve never had this issue before with my other bags. Thank you.


----------



## kyashii

Hi! I just got a 22p Chanel 19 WOC last weekend and noticed that one of the center threads was peeking out, and the other center thread is a little loose and doesn't actually go under the flap area (it might be missing a stitch). Mostly worried if the thread could unravel from the center, but it's also such a minor issue. What do you all think?


----------



## Anysia

cheerleadr007 said:


> Hi,
> I have owned a mini and have a jumbo, I just got a medium caviar classic flap and the interior of the main compartment puffs up quite a bit and doesn’t lay flat. Is this normal for the size? I am debating returning it because I’ve never had this issue before with my other bags. Thank you.


My medium flap has also "an air bubble". Other members mentioned that their medium has it as well therefore I assume that this is normal. I have no issues with it.


----------



## honeybunch

thatgirlayesha said:


> Hi PFers,
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday and I was doing my routine inspection of the bag this evening. Given the chatter around declining quality issues I wanted to post a few things about my bag that I noticed. I'm not a Chanel expert but I would love your opinions on whether these small flaws are to be expected as these bags are so called "handmade". As a bonus pic, my bag is not completely flat when it sits on the table (At least I might be going a bit crazy here. I read that the bag leaning forward slightly is normal). Would you return this bag? I'm not so fussed if these sort of things are common. I don't want to waste a trip back to the Chanel boutique where my customer service experience was awful (it was the Dublin store, for those who are curious).
> 
> View attachment 5345441
> View attachment 5345442
> View attachment 5345443
> View attachment 5345444
> View attachment 5345445
> View attachment 5345440



believe me, that leaning issue is very minor. Most are like that and yours is not a severe case! I used to own a flap that had a completely crooked base. You could see when it was turned upside down that the base was on a slant. The bag leaned terribly when it was set down and it was very obvious. I kept thinking it would tip forward. Whichever flap you choose, there will always be an issue; none are perfect. I’m really picky and I’ve bought many classic flaps over the years. I found defects with all of them - if you study them too much you will always find something! At some point you have to settle and be satisfied with what you have if the issues are only minor.


----------



## cheerleadr007

I felt like the stitching was off on this bag. And I noticed immediately the bigger holes for the stitches. Which would be fine if it was consistent, but upon closer inspection, some rows have bigger gaps between stitches, some rows have tighter ones. I’m so sad


----------



## travelgirl658

cheerleadr007 said:


> I felt like the stitching was off on this bag. And I noticed immediately the bigger holes for the stitches. Which would be fine if it was consistent, but upon closer inspection, some rows have bigger gaps between stitches, some rows have tighter ones. I’m so sad
> View attachment 5351256


I understand how you feel. It has happened to me and it is awful. But an expensive purchase should not make you sad. If you are unhappy, return it. You will find a different perfect bag that you will love.


----------



## cheerleadr007

travelgirl658 said:


> I understand how you feel. It has happened to me and it is awful. But an expensive purchase should not make you sad. If you are unhappy, return it. You will find a different perfect bag that you will love.


I reluctantly sent it back. I’m so sorry it happened to you too. You are completely right, it should be a positive purchase!


----------



## momopursey

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if bottom of the Chanel Gabrielle backpack is supposed to be inflated? The front side (where stitches are) is inflated and not attached to the bottom of the platform. Is this normal or is this a flaw?


----------



## fancat

Hello, 
I just got the mini rectangular pearl crush and saw some scars or marks at the top of the bag. The seller told me that these marks were from the scars in the leather, and these are not scratches since the leather is perfectly dyed. These are ingrained and raised marks. The seller believes Chanel uses the mature Lambskin to produce the bag. Is it normal for Lambskin to have these marks? Thank you.


----------



## Ellie1647

fancat said:


> Hello,
> I just got the mini rectangular pearl crush and saw some scars or marks at the top of the bag. The seller told me that these marks were from the scars in the leather, and these are not scratches since the leather is perfectly dyed. These are ingrained and raised marks. The seller believes Chanel uses the mature Lambskin to produce the bag. Is it normal for Lambskin to have these marks? Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5352753
> View attachment 5352754


It is not exactly normal, but happens a lot. I have seen a lot of lambskin bags in the boutique with these marks. And some bags with out. Needless to say Lambskin gets these marks once you start using the bag, mostly from your own nails. If it doesnt bother you that much keep it.


----------



## xo.babydoll

Just got mine fresh from the boutique, and it looks the same. I’d say normal!


----------



## XCCX

So I rarely post about defects or issues and I’m not too picky but my recent small 19 from 20B has that “spring” sound in its turn lock and while it’s not too bad or too loud and not even every single time I turn it, it is definitely there. I read that it’s not uncommon to have this problem.
I can exchange the bag if I want but: 1- I’ll have to pay extra duties (was bought from another country) 2- the bag is perfect otherwise. I also want to mention that last month I did exchange another 19 with the same SA but that one has a loose thread which is something I cannot stand.
I am willing to forget about this sound now and enjoy the bag knowing that I can easily replace the lock in the future if needed.
I guess what I’m trying to get here is some reassurance/thoughts plus I’m curious to know if anyone else experienced this.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## cassiewithac

This is a loose stitch on a brand new coco handle straight from the Chanel boutique. My SA tried to convince me that I was being picky and that loose stitching is completely normal. So I took it in to get this repaired and was told that the Chanel repair service will likely just “snip it” instead of actually restitching it. I finally decided to return and luckily found another bag but I just wanted to say if you’re not happy with any part of the bag - return it. Don’t let SAs or customer service convince you otherwise. These types of defects are not okay especially when you’re paying for top craftsmanship.


----------



## heather999

Hello all, i just got my caviar WOC yesterday and now noticed the bottom part / edge looked abit weird. Do you think this is normal for the leather?


----------



## Angel124ev

Hello Ladies, 

I just got my brand new WOC with black leather and gold hardware about two weeks ago. Today I noticed that one side of the WOC seems to have leather missing and does not match up to the other end. Is this normal? I am taking it in to see my SA on Tuesday.


----------



## onceinawhile

Hi, just wondering if any of you have seen this problem where it seems the staff ran out of thread when sewing the quilts? I can clearly see the knot of a thread (either beginning or end) such that the thread doesn’t actually wrap around the edge of the leather (ie the stitching doesn’t go all the way to the end)…
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bergafer3

I’m guessing this is probably normal, but there’s a awful lot of glue residue on the leather strip with the chain. Can some confirm if it is. Its like this through the whole thing. Thanks


----------



## Ckhamvong24

Hi All,

I just purchased this season's Trendy CC in Black. Upon closer inspection, should I be worried about this stitching or is it normal?


----------



## Katey_

heather999 said:


> Hello all, i just got my caviar WOC yesterday and now noticed the bottom part / edge looked abit weird. Do you think this is normal for the leather?


This is a photo of my caviar WOC from 2010 (it’s a bit flat because I haven’t pulled it out for a while!).
My edges are fine, so I’d say that’s a defect. Is it new?


----------



## Anysia

heather999 said:


> Hello all, i just got my caviar WOC yesterday and now noticed the bottom part / edge looked abit weird. Do you think this is normal for the leather?


Hello  I bought my WOC in Dec 21. Please find below a picture. Maybe you can ask for an exchange if it bothers you too much. It is hard to say based on the picture if it is really a defect.


----------



## Anysia

onceinawhile said:


> Hi, just wondering if any of you have seen this problem where it seems the staff ran out of thread when sewing the quilts? I can clearly see the knot of a thread (either beginning or end) such that the thread doesn’t actually wrap around the edge of the leather (ie the stitching doesn’t go all the way to the end)…
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364443


Hello  my coin purse has this too. But the stitching has to end somewhere. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## nylist

Hello! I just got my mini rectangle today and I noticed that there are 2 scratches. Is there anything I can do about it? Return in Canada is only store credit  and this so hard to come by. Any suggestions? Appreciate it!


----------



## heather999

Anysia said:


> Hello  I bought my WOC in Dec 21. Please find below a picture. Maybe you can ask for an exchange if it bothers you too much. It is hard to say based on the picture if it is really a defect.


thanks for the reply! Yea i did bring back to the boutique and the SA said is normal as this is new n will be ‘seasoned’ over time. Now, i am not so bothered by it and got a base shaper as well.


----------



## heather999

Katey_ said:


> This is a photo of my caviar WOC from 2010 (it’s a bit flat because I haven’t pulled it out for a while!).
> My edges are fine, so I’d say that’s a defect. Is it new?


Thanks for the reply. Yes, it is new.


----------



## cmack24

Has anyone noticed a weird varnish/chemical odor on 22S WOC??


----------



## B4GBuff

I just noticed my edge stitching on my flap is not completely even. It seems like one side of where the closure is attached is pinched or thinner than the other side and now that I've noticed it, I can't unsee it.

I went online and looked at photos of other caviar flap bags and four of the first five photos I pulled up also had this same issue to some degree. I have included photos.

Am I just being super picky or would you return the bag (still in return period) especially given the difficulty in obtaining a medium cf black caviar I likely wouldn't  get another if I did return it. Is it super noticeable on my bag? (I took photo looking upward which enhances it because of how the light hits it. Looking down on the bag it's less noticeable) 

My bag:



Examples I found online (it seems to be quite common):


----------



## jessgirlbby

mine is the same, I never noticed it though until specifically looked for it just now. I'd say if it bothers you, talk to you SA.


----------



## urma

I  don‘t see it.


----------



## p8ppermint

Hi. I recently bought a Vintage Single Flap Jumbo from eBay and it was authenticated. I saw that the back pocket does not does not line up with the bag. Plus on the bottom of the bag, the stitching really sticks out so it feels bumpy. Any vintage owners experienced this before? Thank you.


----------



## B4GBuff

B4GBuff said:


> I just noticed my edge stitching on my flap is not completely even. It seems like one side of where the closure is attached is pinched or thinner than the other side and now that I've noticed it, I can't unsee it.
> 
> I went online and looked at photos of other caviar flap bags and four of the first five photos I pulled up also had this same issue to some degree.
> 
> Am I just being super picky or would you return the bag (still in return period) especially given the difficulty in obtaining a medium cf black caviar I likely wouldn't  get another if I did return it. Is it super noticeable on my bag? (I took photo looking upward which enhances it because of how the light hits it. Looking down on the bag it's less noticeable)
> 
> My bag:
> View attachment 5380507



Update: I decided to keep it as medium caviar cf are so hard to get! I had a close look and it seemed to have been mostly how the light hits the edge and I that spot it was kind of rolled doenward somehow if that makes sense. So I just used my finger to gently massage that spot of the edge upward so it catches the light the same as the rest and now it's hardly noticeable unless you really look.


----------



## tweetie1288

Hi everyone . Is this normal on the business affinity on the back? There is color transfer from my jeans but also looks like discoloration on the leather as well. I've only used alcohol free baby wipes to remove the color transfer.It's also the spot that prob rubs against my clothing the most so could it be normal wear and tear..


----------



## ilovematcha

I have a small cf, brand new from the boutique but I noticed a crease in the inner flap that seems to be permanent  

Is this a defect? Any cf owners out there can tell me if this crease is a result of wear and tear?


----------



## Anysia

ilovematcha said:


> I have a small cf, brand new from the boutique but I noticed a crease in the inner flap that seems to be permanent
> 
> Is this a defect? Any cf owners out there can tell me if this crease is a result of wear and tear?


This crease happens when you close the flap. Because as soon as you press on the snap the leather is creasing in the middle. This happens over the time but it is not usual for a brand new one.


----------



## ilovematcha

I see, thank you so much for helping me answer this! I think as long as the crease appears after usage, I’m fine with not exchanging it since it’ll appear over time with the new piece too. How long did the crease take to appear with your cf?


----------



## Anysia

ilovematcha said:


> I see, thank you so much for helping me answer this! I think as long as the crease appears after usage, I’m fine with not exchanging it since it’ll appear over time with the new piece too. How long did the crease take to appear with your cf?


You are welcome  I try not to close the inner flap when I use the flap. I only press on the snap when I store the flap because I want to avoid a dent on the leather (which happens or might happen when you don't close the snap). I don't use the bag much often. Maybe once a week (until now ca. 40 times, but difficult to say) below some pictures. When I close the snap I try to press the leather in a certain direction that it doesn't build up a deep crease.
But if we want a perfect bag we should not use them and this doesn't make sense. I want enjoy my items


----------



## onceinawhile

Anysia said:


> Hello  my coin purse has this too. But the stitching has to end somewhere. It doesn't bother me.


Thanks for replying


----------



## pepperpotts24

cmack24 said:


> Has anyone noticed a weird varnish/chemical odor on 22S WOC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380206


I noticed that as well. I’ve had mine for a few weeks now and the smell has significantly faded.


----------



## Klaneckya

ilovematcha said:


> I have a small cf, brand new from the boutique but I noticed a crease in the inner flap that seems to be permanent
> 
> Is this a defect? Any cf owners out there can tell me if this crease is a result of wear and tear?


No, mine is the same way.


----------



## ilovematcha

Klaneckya said:


> No, mine is the same way.


Thank you for the reassurance. Do you mind letting me see a pic of yours?


----------



## MiSa2019

I got the 22S light pink CF a few days ago. It wasn't easy to get and I contemplated it because of the price and because I am afraid of color transfer. But I just love the color so much.  I have been waiting for the perfect pink and for me, this is it.





I am rather meticulous when it comes to my things esp at this price point. I have exchanged my first CF 2 times.   

Even in the boutique while inspecting the bag, I did not find one of the obvious problems (crooked flap, uneven Mona Lisa pocket, 'horns'), but I noticed that the graines on one batch on the left side and the bottom of the bag do not reach all the way to the edge.
I mean, even now it doesn't bother me _that_ much as it is not in my direct line of sight, that color is hard to find and for me it is the perfect color. But I see all those other bags on the forum which _seem_ to be perfect.
Here are a few pictures:








What do you guys think? Am I being too picky? 

Your thoughts, opinions or votes are very much appreciated.


----------



## snibor

I think you’re being too picky.  However, I also think you should be 100% satisfied with your purchase, and you are not.  I would return and get something that makes your heart sing.
Edit..I didn’t vote because I don’t completely agree with the choices.  If it were me I’d keep. But it’s you and you aren’t happy with it.


----------



## NeLVoe

I also think you are good picky. To me the bag looks perfekt.


----------



## citykitty24

What matters is how you feel about it, but personally, I do not see this as a big deal. Others likely would not notice it at all when you wear the bag.

Beautiful color!


----------



## lill_canele

As a person who is near sighed in one eye, far sighted in another, has a lazy eye, and dislikes wearing my glasses, bag looks great!  lol, but honestly, it's something that would not be a big deal for me.

But like others have said, if you are not satisfied now, chances are, if you keep it, you still will not be satisfied. Maybe take a break from looking at it and thinking about it, and come back to it a bit later and see how you feel about it. If it really bothers you, then probably return it.


----------



## lulilu

I see what you are talking about and it would not bother me.  I don't think it would be noticeable when you carry it.  I would, however, be worried about color transfer.  I had a WOC of this type pink a number of years ago.  The first time I wore it -- with a Chanel RTW coat mind you, it got color transfer all over the back.  I sold it pretty quickly and at a significant loss.


----------



## LaPush

Based on the pictures you have shared I do not see a problem. Since this is a seasonal color and you love this shade of pink if you return the bag will you be able to get this color again? Hope this helps!


----------



## bisousx

I don’t see any flaws.


----------



## fairylady

I ran into this situation that you mentioned with my cf too. To me this seems normal and isn’t worth returning, after a while I don’t even notice it and just enjoy.


----------



## 880

snibor said:


> If it were me I’d keep. But it’s you and you aren’t happy with it.





lill_canele said:


> has a lazy eye





lulilu said:


> I would, however, be worried about color transfer.





bisousx said:


> don’t see any flaws.



Agree with all of the above, but I don’t examine bags with a microscope, and I generally don’t buy anything if it’s possible I will return 

I have a lazy eye too


----------



## glitzgal97

Mine on the bottom edges actually looks similar but it doesn't bother as me as I can't see it!


----------



## tlilrascal

I personally don't see anything wrong with the bag. I think its less grainy in that one area possibly maybe because they pulled it a bit when they were making the bag??? Not sure, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker. My deal breakers would be crooked flap or cc that affects the visual symmetry in the front or back.


----------



## Jaxholt15

We often over scrutinize something we just spent that much money on.  I would hold off for a day and see how you feel.  I always start second guessing myself after a purchase of this magnitude!


----------



## mrsMP

MiSa2019 said:


> I got the 22S light pink CF a few days ago. It wasn't easy to get and I contemplated it because of the price and because I am afraid of color transfer. But I just love the color so much.  I have been waiting for the perfect pink and for me, this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rather meticulous when it comes to my things esp at this price point. I have exchanged my first CF 2 times.
> 
> Even in the boutique while inspecting the bag, I did not find one of the obvious problems (crooked flap, uneven Mona Lisa pocket, 'horns'), but I noticed that the graines on one batch on the left side and the bottom of the bag do not reach all the way to the edge.
> I mean, even now it doesn't bother me _that_ much as it is not in my direct line of sight, that color is hard to find and for me it is the perfect color. But I see all those other bags on the forum which _seem_ to be perfect.
> Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Am I being too picky?
> 
> Your thoughts, opinions or votes are very much appreciated.



I see it! I hate when this happens to classic flaps.. it’s like the leather came from two different sources lol I know this is common but if it bothers you now, I’d say just return it because chances are.. it will still bother you in the future


----------



## zaraha

I see it, this happened to one my white caviar from 21s.   If you are not happy then it’s your decision to send it back.


----------



## purseaddict2021

I saw the same thing with a Coco handle and I returned it


----------



## sparklywacky

Picky but reasonable. I see what you’re pointing out and chances are I’d be bothered too if that were my bag.


----------



## MiSa2019

Thank you all for taking the time and stating your opinions!  This is what I love about TPF and you all have helped me tremendously! 
I have thought about the bag and what to do before posting here and thought I had reached a conclusion but I just wanted to make sure I am not making a mistake. It is just too much money and I am not planning on buying a lot more CFs. 
After reading all your posts and seeing that the poll was overwhelmingly in favor of keeping the bag, I feel reassured and that's what I am gonna do. So thank you all so much! 


snibor said:


> I think you’re being too picky.  However, I also think you should be 100% satisfied with your purchase, and you are not.  I would return and get something that makes your heart sing.
> Edit..I didn’t vote because I don’t completely agree with the choices.  If it were me I’d keep. But it’s you and you aren’t happy with it.


Thank you for your thoughtful comment! It's true, I am not 100 % satisfied, but close enough to keep the bag because of its beautiful color and because I can overlook this flaw. It doesn't keep me up at night like it did with my black caviar CF.


NeLVoe said:


> I also think you are good picky. To me the bag looks perfekt.


TY for your input! 


citykitty24 said:


> What matters is how you feel about it, but personally, I do not see this as a big deal. Others likely would not notice it at all when you wear the bag.
> 
> Beautiful color!


These are my main two points as well. I won't notice it anyway (and others will never ever see it, except they are as weird as I am ). Thank you so much!


lill_canele said:


> As a person who is near sighed in one eye, far sighted in another, has a lazy eye, and dislikes wearing my glasses, bag looks great!  lol, but honestly, it's something that would not be a big deal for me.
> 
> But like others have said, if you are not satisfied now, chances are, if you keep it, you still will not be satisfied. Maybe take a break from looking at it and thinking about it, and come back to it a bit later and see how you feel about it. If it really bothers you, then probably return it.


This is such great advice, that's what I did and looking at all your replies, I'll keep it. Thank you so much! 


lulilu said:


> I see what you are talking about and it would not bother me.  I don't think it would be noticeable when you carry it.  I would, however, be worried about color transfer.  I had a WOC of this type pink a number of years ago.  The first time I wore it -- with a Chanel RTW coat mind you, it got color transfer all over the back.  I sold it pretty quickly and at a significant loss.


Yeah, that's what worries me too. It took me forever to take out my black caviar CF but this is a whole different ball game... Prior to buying the bag (when I was totally caught up in the pink frenzy ), I tooke the time to look at my wardrobe to make sure I had enought light-colored clothes to match the bag with. I think I will only wear white, light pink and cream with it.and be VERY careful. 
Thank you for sharing your experience, it was a good reminder.


LaPush said:


> Based on the pictures you have shared I do not see a problem. Since this is a seasonal color and you love this shade of pink if you return the bag will you be able to get this color again? Hope this helps!


That's the point, currently it is next to impossible to get and I waited a couple of seasons for this color. How many price increases til the next one...? Another point for keeping it. 


bisousx said:


> I don’t see any flaws.


 Thanks for your input.


fairylady said:


> I ran into this situation that you mentioned with my cf too. To me this seems normal and isn’t worth returning, after a while I don’t even notice it and just enjoy.


I think this will happen to me too.  Every time I take the bag out of the nox, I notice it less and less. It's weird.


880 said:


> Agree with all of the above, but I don’t examine bags with a microscope, and I generally don’t buy anything if it’s possible I will return
> 
> I have a lazy eye too


Thank you so much for sharing! Your input is really appreciated. 


glitzgal97 said:


> Mine on the bottom edges actually looks similar but it doesn't bother as me as I can't see it!


Fair point! Thank you, I am beginning to think the same. 


tlilrascal said:


> I personally don't see anything wrong with the bag. I think its less grainy in that one area possibly maybe because they pulled it a bit when they were making the bag??? Not sure, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker. My deal breakers would be crooked flap or cc that affects the visual symmetry in the front or back.


Yes, these are my absolute deal breakers too. I will never understand how all those crooked flaps can hit the shelves (we all know, quality control doesn't care) amd people are buying them...


Jaxholt15 said:


> We often over scrutinize something we just spent that much money on.  I would hold off for a day and see how you feel.  I always start second guessing myself after a purchase of this magnitude!


Then we are two peas in a pod.  I am getting better at it, but I still tend to overthink my Chanel purchases as it is a lot of money even though I can spare it. And you are totally right, that is what I did and I will keep my beautiful light pink bag.
Thank you so much for your comment! 


mrsMP said:


> I see it! I hate when this happens to classic flaps.. it’s like the leather came from two different sources lol I know this is common but if it bothers you now, I’d say just return it because chances are.. it will still bother you in the future


I thought so too. But the more I think of it and pull the bag out of its box, the less it bothers me. TY for your input, I also think this shouldn't happen.


zaraha said:


> I see it, this happened to one my white caviar from 21s.   If you are not happy then it’s your decision to send it back.


Just out of curiosity, do you still notice it? I think with time, I won't. At least that is what I am thinking now.


purseaddict2021 said:


> I saw the same thing with a Coco handle and I returned it


TY for your comment! Can totally unserstand you. 


sparklywacky said:


> Picky but reasonable. I see what you’re pointing out and chances are I’d be bothered too if that were my bag.


Thanks for understanding. I think SA's think I am overly picky.


----------



## B4GBuff

I have actually come to the conclusion there is NO 100% totally perfect handbag. Anything made will have some defect somewhere even bags made entirely by machine process. It's impossible to produce a 100% perfect product. It's just a matter of which defects we will be comfortable with personally.  Crooked flap? Small pick? Small mark? Pulled thread? If we examine every bag under a microscope I guarantee we will find at least something.


----------



## verychic555

B4GBuff said:


> I have actually come to the conclusion there is NO 100% totally perfect handbag. Anything made will have some defect somewhere even bags made entirely by machine process. It's impossible to produce a 100% perfect product. It's just a matter of which defects we will be comfortable with personally.  Crooked flap? Small pick? Small mark? Pulled thread? If we examine every bag under a microscope I guarantee we will find at least something.


Absolutely agree! I always inspect my purchases, and often there are flaws. Just like you said, one needs to decide if you are ok with what you have because it can be a headache/costly to wait for another bag. When I bought my CF almost four years ago, I did so over the phone after visiting the Chanel boutique and seeing the bag in person. I was so excited to see the delivery truck approaching, and very bummed when I found that the chain was misaligned in one spot and the leather peeling in another. I thought about returning it and waiting for a better one, but decided to keep it eventually. The ordering process was loooooong and gave me a headache (long story as to why). I didn’t want to return and then get a worse one, or risk a price increase. Also my bag came with everything like plastic wrap on hardware and paper and was otherwise perfect. I was able to fix the chain, and the small peeling was not visible except if you look for it. That is why I decided to keep it, esp seeing that some bags have major defects even when you try to replace them. Also, with use it might get signs of wear anyways. I’m not saying you should not try to get a perfect bag, because those bags aren’t cheap. But sometimes you need to consider all your options, and to make a decision that you are comfortable with.


----------



## ambersage

I bought a Chanel classic flap with gold hardware last year.  I am already noticing the gold color fading on the front turn closure. Could I bring it back to the boutique and get this repaired?


----------



## Cali2HI

It looks fine to me. What a beautiful pink. Enjoy the bag!


----------



## Cali2HI

ambersage said:


> I bought a Chanel classic flap with gold hardware last year.  I am already noticing the gold color fading on the front turn closure. Could I bring it back to the boutique and get this repaired?



Yes, Chanel can repair it.


----------



## youngandbroke

I was looking at the strap on my brand new classic medium when I noticed a weird looking knot/stitch where the two ends of the strap are woven through the chain. I own a jumbo and there are no knots/stitches in the strap that looks like this. All stitches are flat. I’m not sure if all classic medium straps have this or if it is a defect. It just doesn’t look like a very purposeful knot…could it unravel? Attached are pictures but it’s really hard to see since the bag is black. Any feedback anyone can provide would be amazing!


----------



## Tina1010

Please delete


----------



## Tina1010

Popped stitch on a brand new classic flap.  Is this bad? Should I return? This small size is hard to come by and it has a few minor other issues that I can live with.  Just worried about this stitch.  Please advise!


----------



## Michelleyan

return it


----------



## Tina1010

Michelleyan said:


> return it


So sad! I am rushing to secure one before the next price increase in the US.  Does anyone know when the next one might be?


----------



## Saneja123

Hi Chanel lovers!
I just received my 1st mini flap from 22A collection. I love it but i see it is slightly misaligned (crooked). i tried adjusting with hands and it did make a difference but not sure if that's something to worry about? If i return this i may not get a replacement anytime soon. Also there are some creases which i think is normal. Any suggestions are appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Dorami84

Hi all, need your expertise  May i know is this normal/acceptable? I checked the bag in the boutique n did not noticed it. I only spotted this when i checked under natural lighting at home  I didn't have this issue for my WOC.


----------



## B4GBuff

Dorami84 said:


> Hi all, need your expertise  May i know is this normal/acceptable? I checked the bag in the boutique n did not noticed it. I only spotted this when i checked under natural lighting at home  I didn't have this issue for my WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431922



Honestly I don't see anything wrong and I even zoomed way in. I think it's just how the light is catching those pebbles of the caviar. And besides, it's under the flap anyway. I wouldn't worry. 
I have a much worse issue (pinched stitching on the front above the little flap that holds the hardware on one side. It's like they maintained a perfect distance from the edge all the way and then just lost concentration for a second and went closer to the edge. LOL I kept the bag. I asked others if they noticed it and nobody did until I pointed it out and even then they all said it's barely noticeable to them even after I showed them. Since medium black caviar cf are hard to come by I kept ot since I don't know when another would have been available. Mine is a very recent purchase with the metal chip/plaque. Point is we may be going into wayyyy to fine of detail and finding flaws that nobody else will ever notice. While we may be perfectionists, these are really still just handbags and there are bound to be small deviations on every single bag if you look hard enough. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Tina1010

Dorami84 said:


> Hi all, need your expertise  May i know is this normal/acceptable? I checked the bag in the boutique n did not noticed it. I only spotted this when i checked under natural lighting at home  I didn't have this issue for my WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431922


I don't really notice anything but if anything is there it's too minor.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Michikoamelia

I’ve had this bag for 5 years and I just noticed this tiny stitching on the leather chain part Just recently, should I be worried? I didn’t notice when I bought it. I never used this bag before I just store it at home.


----------



## jessgirlbby

i don't see what you are referring to


----------



## smallfry

I think you should just sell this bag and free yourself from the constant worry that you seemingly have over it. This bag is just not good for your mental health


----------



## Michikoamelia

jessgirlbby said:


> i don't see what you are referring to


----------



## jessgirlbby

I still can't really see the issue but i think if you're not using the bag and it's stressing you out, is it worth keeping?


----------



## Michikoamelia

jessgirlbby said:


> I still can't really see the issue but i think if you're not using the bag and it's stressing you out, is it worth keeping?


If it was you, would you be worried over this or no?


----------



## jessgirlbby

Michikoamelia said:


> If it was you, would you be worried over this or no?



Yes, but this was my dream bag from when I was 15. I bought a CF for a gift to myself after 7 years of university study and it holds sentiment to me. If it was a bag I didn't use, then it would not worry me.


----------



## Michikoamelia

jessgirlbby said:


> Yes, but this was my dream bag from when I was 15. I bought a CF for a gift to myself after 7 years of university study and it holds sentiment to me. If it was a bag I didn't use, then it would not worry me.


I am planning to use this only for special occasion though. Is this fixable?


----------



## jessgirlbby

Michikoamelia said:


> I am planning to use this only for special occasion though. Is this fixable?



Possibly. Speak to a SA at a Chanel boutique. They might offer a repair service.


----------



## Tina1010

Can you post a better picture? It's blurry and hard to see.  Are you taking about the little bit that is sticking out from the piece that is joined by a stitch? If so, that's normal! I have seen that in every CF I've seen since trying to purchase one myself.


----------



## Michikoamelia

Tina1010 said:


> Can you post a better picture? It's blurry and hard to see.  Are you taking about the little bit that is sticking out from the piece that is joined by a stitch? If so, that's normal! I have seen that in every CF I've seen since trying to purchase one myself.


Is this common?


----------



## Tina1010

Michikoamelia said:


> Is this common?


Oh are you asking about the little white stitch? Hmm I don't have any idea about that, better to ask a SA.  I've had 2 bags that I returned because of quality problems too, so I understand how you feel, but for me personally this is too minor to bother me.  There will always be one problem or another with the bag if you look too closely.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Michikoamelia said:


> Is this common?


I still cannot see what you are bothered by.
You say you have had the bag for 5 years and not used it...Why are you examining it forensically NOW for 'imperfections'?
just use the bag and enjoy it or let it go..there will always be 'something' that bothers you if you examine every stich and wrinkle minutely.
You are probably causing this bag more harm by having it sit unused in a box for 5 years than just using it and getting your cost per wear value from your purchase.
Leather is skin and needs to breathe.


----------



## Dorami84

B4GBuff said:


> Honestly I don't see anything wrong and I even zoomed way in. I think it's just how the light is catching those pebbles of the caviar. And besides, it's under the flap anyway. I wouldn't worry.
> I have a much worse issue (pinched stitching on the front above the little flap that holds the hardware on one side. It's like they maintained a perfect distance from the edge all the way and then just lost concentration for a second and went closer to the edge. LOL I kept the bag. I asked others if they noticed it and nobody did until I pointed it out and even then they all said it's barely noticeable to them even after I showed them. Since medium black caviar cf are hard to come by I kept ot since I don't know when another would have been available. Mine is a very recent purchase with the metal chip/plaque. Point is we may be going into wayyyy to fine of detail and finding flaws that nobody else will ever notice. While we may be perfectionists, these are really still just handbags and there are bound to be small deviations on every single bag if you look hard enough. Enjoy your bag!





Tina1010 said:


> I don't really notice anything but if anything is there it's too minor.  Enjoy your bag!!


Hi hi, thanks for your replies.  Thank you for the reassurance. Ya I should enjoy the bag n i waited very long for it. Have a pleasant day everyone!


----------



## EsotericSlice

jessgirlbby said:


> I still can't really see the issue but i think if you're not using the bag and it's stressing you out, is it worth keeping?


Ugh I’m having similar thoughts. I just got a caramel lambskin flap and it’s a but crooked and I don’t know what to do! The bag is soo beautiful though!!


----------



## EsotericSlice

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I still cannot see what you are bothered by.
> You say you have had the bag for 5 years and not used it...Why are you examining it forensically NOW for 'imperfections'?
> just use the bag and enjoy it or let it go..there will always be 'something' that bothers you if you examine every stich and wrinkle minutely.
> You are probably causing this bag more harm by having it sit unused in a box for 5 years than just using it and getting your cost per wear value from your purchase.
> Leather is skin and needs to breathe.


I just got a small caramel flap and it has a similar issue. The left side is shorter than the right (as seen by the quilting size difference). I don’t know if to keep it or return.. so hard to decide because this is such a hard bag to get.. Have you decided?


----------



## DrTr

B4GBuff said:


> Honestly I don't see anything wrong and I even zoomed way in. I think it's just how the light is catching those pebbles of the caviar. And besides, it's under the flap anyway. I wouldn't worry.
> I have a much worse issue (pinched stitching on the front above the little flap that holds the hardware on one side. It's like they maintained a perfect distance from the edge all the way and then just lost concentration for a second and went closer to the edge. LOL I kept the bag. I asked others if they noticed it and nobody did until I pointed it out and even then they all said it's barely noticeable to them even after I showed them. Since medium black caviar cf are hard to come by I kept ot since I don't know when another would have been available. Mine is a very recent purchase with the metal chip/plaque. Point is we may be going into wayyyy to fine of detail and finding flaws that nobody else will ever notice. While we may be perfectionists, these are really still just handbags and there are bound to be small deviations on every single bag if you look hard enough. Enjoy your bag!


This!  I think it’s easy being on tpf and worrying about tiny imperfections and sometimes we make it worse for each other  I’ve noticed too when I photograph my bags/slg’s with my pro max camera that takes incredibly detailed photos you can find microscopic things on the bag and when you look with the naked eye you can’t even see what was in the photo.  Perfection truly isn’t possible but outstanding and gorgeous and functional is. May we all enjoy our gorgeous Chanel!


----------



## Tina1010

EsotericSlice said:


> I just got a small caramel flap and it has a similar issue. The left side is shorter than the right (as seen by the quilting size difference). I don’t know if to keep it or return.. so hard to decide because this is such a hard bag to get.. Have you decided?


My eyes don't see a problem.. where is the quilting size difference?


----------



## Michikoamelia

I just noticed recently. Should I be worried? Is it noticeable or not really?


----------



## papertiger

Photos are usually deceiving to the eyer, and things inside can throw the bag off. It'll be easier to make sure evidentially if you measure (either diamond squares or in mm) when it's off and the back flat on the floor. .


----------



## Michikoamelia

papertiger said:


> Photos are usually deceiving to the eyer, and things inside can throw the bag off. It'll be easier to make sure evidentially if you measure (either diamond squares or in mm) when it's off and the back flat on the floor. .


I checked and it seems to be off. The left side seems to be lower.


----------



## papertiger

Michikoamelia said:


> I checked and it seems to be off. The left side seems to be lower.



To my eye too, but only because I was looking closely. 

Is this a new bag? (I.e. can you take it back?)


----------



## Michikoamelia

papertiger said:


> To my eye too, but only because I was looking closely.
> 
> Is this a new bag? (I.e. can you take it back?)


I don’t think I could take it back because I got it 4 years ago and I never worn it in public before , I just store it at home and use when taking pictures since I didn’t want it to get damaged. But I plan to wear on special occasions.


----------



## papertiger

Michikoamelia said:


> I don’t think I could take it back because I got it 4 years ago and I never worn it in public before , I just store it at home and use when taking pictures since I didn’t want it to get damaged. But I plan to wear on special occasions.



Chanel would not accept you didn't notice for 4 years however little you've worn it.

My advice is to wear far more often and in public, and just enjoy.


----------



## Michikoamelia

I’m planning to wear it. Also Will they be able to fix that part if I take it to the store?


----------



## Tina1010

How common is it for the zipper on the secret pocket of a channel classic flap to peel? I've searched the forum and only found one it two threads on it.  Is it easy for Chanel to put in a new zipper? Or have you successfully painted over it at home?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Michikoamelia said:


> I’m planning to wear it. Also Will they be able to fix that part if I take it to the store?


Just wear it, stop worrying about it.
Chances are once you start putting things in it you wont notice it either.
Life is too short to worry about a bag you've owned for 4 years that has sat in a box.
Use it or sell it but either way move on.
Also the bag is Caviar leather which is very hard wearing...
You shouldn't be afraid of damaging it.


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Life is too short to worry about a bag you've owned for 4 years that has sat in a box.


100%

if you didn’t notice for the past four years, just wear it

otherwise sell it 






						Does My Classic Flap Look Fine?
					

Do you see anything wrong with it or not normal?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

@Michikoamelia ...
I feel this bag is causing you so much angst its bad for your mental health.
I think you should just sell it.. assuming it has no sentimental value let it go.
Use the money to buy something that makes you happy.
A bag is not worth this level of anxiety


----------



## elaineiwhite

Michikoamelia said:


> I just noticed recently. Should I be worried? Is it noticeable or not really?
> 
> View attachment 5439944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439945





Michikoamelia said:


> I checked and it seems to be off. The left side seems to be lower.


It’s common for the flap to sit lower on one side. The flap itself is cut evenly. It’s the arch that is uneven. Start using the purse and the leather will soften and relax the arch. Perfect classics flaps don’t exist, there is no such thing as perfect. If you exchanged it 4 years ago there would have been something else with the purse. Wether ones eye can see the imperfection is another thing.


----------



## Katostar

I just got my first new 22a dark beige flap. I’ve read about the back before but wanted to check again is this normal? The bag is otherwise perfect all over except when you open it all the way and look at the back


----------



## Prettyn

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5442810
> 
> I just got my first new 22a dark beige flap. I’ve read about the back before but wanted to check again is this normal? The bag is otherwise perfect all over except when you open it all the way and look at the back


Mine does the same thing, have a 22P caviar DF medium flap.


----------



## Katostar

Prettyn said:


> Mine does the same thing, have a 22P caviar DF medium flap.


Sad for the price we pay. But it’s such a gorgeous colour overall


----------



## Tina1010

Omg. I'm so fed up.  Found a twist in this new bag and I don't think it's an easy fix. It looks like where the leather is stitched is coming through twisted or the metal part is attached incorrectly ..I don't know it's hard to tell and it's not something I can fix by hand.  Does this happen? Or is this a defect? I have until Friday in my return window.


----------



## Swanky

Typically it's an easy fix, have you tried working with it?  It's common!


----------



## 880

elaineiwhite said:


> It’s common for the flap to sit lower on one side. The flap itself is cut evenly. It’s the arch that is uneven. Start using the purse and the leather will soften and relax the arch. Perfect classics flaps don’t exist, there is no such thing as perfect. If you exchanged it 4 years ago there would have been something else with the purse. Wether ones eye can see the imperfection is another thing.


+1
Thank you

@Tina1010, this is common issue. 
You should return it since it bothers you


----------



## Tina1010

Swanky said:


> Typically it's an easy fix, have you tried working with it?  It's common!


Yep I tried and I can't twist it back in place because of the way the leather is passed through.


----------



## Swanky

Your SA may have a method, I'd take it to her to try or return if she can't fix it.


----------



## Tina1010

880 said:


> +1
> Thank you
> 
> @Tina1010, this is common issue.
> You should return it since it bothers you


Thank you.  If this is common I'll just deal with it as it's less noticable if I place that part on my shoulder.


----------



## Swanky

Tina1010 said:


> Thank you.  If this is common I'll just deal with it as it's less noticable if I place that part on my shoulder.


It's common in that most chains will get a bit twisted but it's usually easy enough to work it out. I you're unable to and it's new, I'd exchange it, request some back up!


----------



## Tina1010

Swanky said:


> It's common in that most chains will get a bit twisted but it's usually easy enough to work it out. I you're unable to and it's new, I'd exchange it, request some back up!



They don't have any more unfortunately

I managed to rotate the connecting link (bw the two stitched pieces) 180 and now it's a little bit better.  What do you think? Before on right, after on left.


----------



## Swanky

It looks better, it could straighten on its own too


----------



## Tina1010

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5442810
> 
> I just got my first new 22a dark beige flap. I’ve read about the back before but wanted to check again is this normal? The bag is otherwise perfect all over except when you open it all the way and look at the back


Hi Katostar, I noticed my black caviar has this too.  I decided to accept it because the rest of the bag is ok.  I just hope it doesn't become worse over time.


----------



## Cali2HI

Tina1010 said:


> Hi Katostar, I noticed my black caviar has this too.  I decided to accept it because the rest of the bag is ok.  I just hope it doesn't become worse over time.
> 
> View attachment 5447636


The creasing on the top of the flap is normal. It also happens on the lambskin and calfskin flaps.


----------



## Tina1010

I noticed the quilts on my bag are flatter on the top near the grommets going all the way down towards the Mona Lisa pocket.  Rest of the bag is ok.  Does it look really bad?  Luckily it's located where it's not that noticable.  Do these deflate over time anyway?


----------



## sushiqueen

Tina1010 said:


> I noticed the quilts on my bag are flatter on the top near the grommets going all the way down towards the Mona Lisa pocket.  Rest of the bag is ok.  Does it look really bad?  Luckily it's located where it's not that noticable.  Do these deflate over time anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510730


That would bother me. If it’s flat all around I’m ok with it, but it should be puffy all around. For the price it should be consistent. I say exchange it.


----------



## Tina1010

sushiqueen said:


> That would bother me. If it’s flat all around I’m ok with it, but it should be puffy all around. For the price it should be consistent. I say exchange it.


I'm out of the return/exchange window.  I haven't been able to find a bag without one problem or another.


----------



## smallfry

Tina1010 said:


> I'm out of the return/exchange window.  I haven't been able to find a bag without one problem or another.


Your bag is gorgeous!  Now that the return window has passed, you can stop thinking about the little "imperfections" and just enjoy it!


----------



## Tina1010

smallfry said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  Now that the return window has passed, you can stop thinking about the little "imperfections" and just enjoy it!


Haha I know.  I will !! ❤️❤️


----------



## gail13

Tina1010 said:


> I noticed the quilts on my bag are flatter on the top near the grommets going all the way down towards the Mona Lisa pocket.  Rest of the bag is ok.  Does it look really bad?  Luckily it's located where it's not that noticable.  Do these deflate over time anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510730


I know you said you are outside the return window but I would still reach out to your SA to ask about exchanging it. I don't like the way the quilting is different. It looks like it was made at two different times. I know it can be hard to find perfect and that probably doesn't exist, but I would want the leather to be uniform. I think at this price point, it should be the same throughout.


----------



## Tina1010

gail13 said:


> I know you said you are outside the return window but I would still reach out to your SA to ask about exchanging it. I don't like the way the quilting is different. It looks like it was made at two different times. I know it can be hard to find perfect and that probably doesn't exist, but I would want the leather to be uniform. I think at this price point, it should be the same throughout.


My SA is going to kill me .. lol.  She probably already think I am picky & she will never work with me again.  But I might ask just to see what she thinks.  She is actually very nice and will probably allow me to return, but with the way my search has been going I'll never find the one. It's always one thing or another.  As long as my bag will continue to look this way, meaning the remaining quilts won't deflate, I am ok with it.  I'm so exhausted from this experience.  The only reason I am being so picky is because I know I'll never by another classic Chanel again so I just want one perfect piece .. as close to perfect as possible.  Why must it be so hard.  .


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> I noticed the quilts on my bag are flatter on the top near the grommets going all the way down towards the Mona Lisa pocket.  Rest of the bag is ok.  Does it look really bad?  Luckily it's located where it's not that noticable.  Do these deflate over time anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510730


The quilts will deflate overtime but I think it’s more susceptible for lambskin than caviar leather. Personally, I would exchange it or return and wait for a new one. In the photo it isn’t  that noticeable at first glance until you pointed it out. Is it more noticeable in person? I don’t think classics are that much hard to come by. They usually come in a month or so for boutiques and if it’s Bloomingdales then I see a new lot every 2 weeks as my friend has been searching for one


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> My SA is going to kill me .. lol.  She probably already think I am picky & she will never work with me again.  But I might ask just to see what she thinks.  She is actually very nice and will probably allow me to return, but with the way my search has been going I'll never find the one. It's always one thing or another.  As long as my bag will continue to look this way, meaning the remaining quilts won't deflate, I am ok with it.  I'm so exhausted from this experience.  The only reason I am being so picky is because I know I'll never by another classic Chanel again so I just want one perfect piece .. as close to perfect as possible.  Why must it be so hard.  .


I think it’s good to be picky! You’re paying so much money for a bag then it should have the quality to match that price point.  I know some might think it’s a little issue but it’s not everyday I go up and buy a Chanel bag. I would definitely try to reach out to your SA! I’m sure you’ll find your perfect Chanel bag soon!


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> The quilts will deflate overtime but I think it’s more susceptible for lambskin than caviar leather. Personally, I would exchange it or return and wait for a new one. In the photo it isn’t  that noticeable at first glance until you pointed it out. Is it more noticeable in person? I don’t think classics are that much hard to come by. They usually come in a month or so for boutiques and if it’s Bloomingdales then I see a new lot every 2 weeks as my friend has been searching for one


It's not that noticable if the chain lays flat on the top (single strap), which is why I'm thinking of ignoring it.  But my concern is if I am getting a good quality bag. Is this a defect / sloppy job when it comes to the quilting, or is it simply a variation, which is probably what my SA will say to me.  Everytime I point something out I'm told it's because every bag is different.


----------



## 880

Tina1010 said:


> It's not that noticable if the chain lays flat on the top (single strap), which is why I'm thinking of ignoring it.  But my concern is if I am getting a good quality bag. Is this a defect / sloppy job when it comes to the quilting, or is it simply a variation, which is probably what my SA will say to me.  Everytime I point something out I'm told it's because every bag is different.


Personally I think variation;  I’m not sure what everyone is seeing. Then again, I also prefer and find lambskin quite durable, which seems to be an unpopular opinion at the moment. Every time you return or exchange you will find more  issues.  Whether it’s good quality for the money is an individual choice. It’s a fabulous bag, so just enjoy.


----------



## Tina1010

880 said:


> Personally I think variation;  I’m not sure what everyone is seeing. Then again, I also prefer and find lambskin quite durable, which seems to be an unpopular opinion at the moment. Every time you return or exchange you will find more  issues.  Whether it’s good quality for the money is an individual choice. It’s a fabulous bag, so just enjoy.


Thank you, as long as it's a variation I can accept that, but not a defect.  And exactly like you said, I'll find something wrong with the next and then wonder should I have just accepted this one, it will never end. The other thing I actually really like about this piece is that it's got a square look rather than long rectangle look, making it look kind of similar to the small size which I originally wanted but did not have the patience to wait for stock.  In a way it worked out because even with the medium I'm struggling to fit my stuff!


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> It's not that noticable if the chain lays flat on the top (single strap), which is why I'm thinking of ignoring it.  But my concern is if I am getting a good quality bag. Is this a defect / sloppy job when it comes to the quilting, or is it simply a variation, which is probably what my SA will say to me.  Everytime I point something out I'm told it's because every bag is different.


If it’s not noticeable and you don’t care that much then it’s fine. I haven’t seen an issue with quilting like yours so I can’t say if it’s variation or defect. If you still aren’t convinced then I’d reach out to your SA or another SA to determine if it is or isn’t. Looking at your latest response, you seem pretty happy with everything so  enjoy your bag!


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> If it’s not noticeable and you don’t care that much then it’s fine. I haven’t seen an issue with quilting like yours so I can’t say if it’s variation or defect. If you still aren’t convinced then I’d reach out to your SA or another SA to determine if it is or isn’t. Looking at your latest response, you seem pretty happy with everything so  enjoy your bag!


Thanks yes I will definitely just confirm with her and decide from there. Otherwise I love it.  I did ask another SA that I know but she did not respond.


----------



## Prettyn

Tina1010 said:


> I noticed the quilts on my bag are flatter on the top near the grommets going all the way down towards the Mona Lisa pocket.  Rest of the bag is ok.  Does it look really bad?  Luckily it's located where it's not that noticable.  Do these deflate over time anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510730


I think it is beautiful, I have this in a small caviar flap I bought late December 2021, I noticed the top part of the quilts are less full. I just noticed that because of your post. LOL .  If it bothers you of course see if you can get another one.


----------



## Tina1010

Prettyn said:


> I think it is beautiful, I have this in a small caviar flap I bought late December 2021, I noticed the top part of the quilts are less full. I just noticed that because of your post. LOL .  If it bothers you of course see if you can get another one.


Oh no! LoL. But if you never noticed it I'm sure it's not obvious! I was just checking it with the flap open all the way and I noticed that the quilts are on the bag are on the flatter side overall so they probably just stretch out and look even flatter when the flap is closed. Can I ask how is the back of your bag, above the Mona Lisa pocket?  Mine are pretty flat there too.  But yeah I'll just accept it.


----------



## Prettyn

Tina1010 said:


> Oh no! LoL. But if you never noticed it I'm sure it's not obvious! I was just checking it with the flap open all the way and I noticed that the quilts are on the bag are on the flatter side overall so they probably just stretch out and look even flatter when the flap is closed. Can I ask how is the back of your bag, above the Mona Lisa pocket?  Mine are pretty flat there too.  But yeah I'll just accept it.


Mine is flat in the back above the Mona Lisa pocket. My caviar appears to be softer than my 22P caviar medium flap bag. I don't think anyone would notice and actually I have so many compliments on that bag so I think we are good.


----------



## Tina1010

Prettyn said:


> Mine is flat in the back above the Mona Lisa pocket. My caviar appears to be softer than my 22P caviar medium flap bag. I don't think anyone would notice and actually I have so many compliments on that bag so I think we are good.


That's great.  Yeah mine is the soft kind too, it must have something to do with it.  Glad to hear you enjoy yours!


----------



## SebdO80K2s

Hi everyone! I'm looking for thoughts on the turn lock hardware on my recent purchase of the trendy mini bag!

I picked it up a few days ago, and yesterday I noticed that the lock knob is slightly crooked/not straight. Sometimes the knob got stuck in the flap side of the lock when i try to open the flap - don't know if it's because of the lock angle. It's pretty minor but now that I've seen it, i can't unsee it anymore.  Is it normal for Chanel turn locks? Would you consider it a defect? Do you think the store can adjust the lock slightly so that it's perfectly vertical/horizontal or Should I try to exchange for a new one?

Would appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## chanel2022

SebdO80K2s said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for thoughts on the turn lock hardware on my recent purchase of the trendy mini bag!
> 
> I picked it up a few days ago, and yesterday I noticed that the lock knob is slightly crooked/not straight. Sometimes the knob got stuck in the flap side of the lock when i try to open the flap - don't know if it's because of the lock angle. It's pretty minor but now that I've seen it, i can't unsee it anymore.  Is it normal for Chanel turn locks? Would you consider it a defect? Do you think the store can adjust the lock slightly so that it's perfectly vertical/horizontal or Should I try to exchange for a new one?
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5539005
> 
> View attachment 5539006


I’d rather just exchange it than go for a repair since you just bought it


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> If it’s not noticeable and you don’t care that much then it’s fine. I haven’t seen an issue with quilting like yours so I can’t say if it’s variation or defect. If you still aren’t convinced then I’d reach out to your SA or another SA to determine if it is or isn’t. Looking at your latest response, you seem pretty happy with everything so  enjoy your bag!


So my SA responded just like I expected..that the top portion is flatter because it's bent over.  But I noticed another thing, the leather on the flap part is actually less puffier than the leather piece that's underneath (by the turnlock).  I'll insert a photo and hopefully you can see what I mean.  To this, her response was that all bags have variations.  What should I do? Is this acceptable quality for Chanel? It's obvious when you look at the bag from the side, but not that obvious from the front.  Are the quilts on the flap puffy enough?  I have no other problems with the bag.  I don't like overly puffy,  the puffyness that's on the bottom portion seems ideal.  But as long as the top portion doesn't look overly flat, I would be ok with that too.    Let me know what you all think of the puffyness.  Thanks!


----------



## chanel2022

Tina1010 said:


> So my SA responded just like I expected..that the top portion is flatter because it's bent over.  But I noticed another thing, the leather on the flap part is actually less puffier than the leather piece that's underneath (by the turnlock).  I'll insert a photo and hopefully you can see what I mean.  To this, her response was that all bags have variations.  What should I do? Is this acceptable quality for Chanel? It's obvious when you look at the bag from the side, but not that obvious from the front.  Are the quilts on the flap puffy enough?  I have no other problems with the bag.  I don't like overly puffy,  the puffyness that's on the bottom portion seems ideal.  But as long as the top portion doesn't look overly flat, I would be ok with that too.    Let me know what you all think of the puffyness.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5539562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539565


The difference looks visible in the first and last photo, not so much on the second. Personally, I wouldn’t take this bag if it were me but that’s just my preference. However, I think people won’t notice the flatness difference at first glance. I haven’t seen puffiness difference like yours before so based on that I would say more of a defect/ quality issues. Most issues I had seen are the flaps being lopsided. I don’t think the top quilts are flat just not as puffy as the ones below based on the photo but you have the bag so it might be more or less prominent. Obviously, the puffier is ideal as you mentioned but it’s all about how you feel with it. I think if you went ahead to ask the SA and the forum here again then you aren’t as happy so I would return it or exchange it to give yourself a piece of mind. The bag cost a lot and you should be happy with it.


----------



## Tina1010

chanel2022 said:


> The difference looks visible in the first and last photo, not so much on the second. Personally, I wouldn’t take this bag if it were me but that’s just my preference. However, I think people won’t notice the flatness difference at first glance. I haven’t seen puffiness difference like yours before so based on that I would say more of a defect/ quality issues. Most issues I had seen are the flaps being lopsided. I don’t think the top quilts are flat just not as puffy as the ones below based on the photo but you have the bag so it might be more or less prominent. Obviously, the puffier is ideal as you mentioned but it’s all about how you feel with it. I think if you went ahead to ask the SA and the forum here again then you aren’t as happy so I would return it or exchange it to give yourself a piece of mind. The bag cost a lot and you should be happy with it.


Right.  Yeah I did ask her for an exchange but didn't hear back yet.  Im conflicted what to do if she doesn't have another piece for exchange.  I'm afraid I've returned so many times that she may get annoyed. There's only one boutique near me so it's not like I have options to work with different SA's.  This is what I mean about Chanel quality.  Some people have such great luck and for me I feel like it's not meant to be.  1st bag (Neiman) I returned due to two loose stitches on the bottom and stitches that looked like they were going to come apart any day on the sides.  2nd bag (Neiman), peeling leather on chain + the base was uneven.  This one I actually took to Chanel for repair and they told me I should return it..  3rd bag (Chanel), again peeling leather on chain was the main reason for return since Chanel had told me it couldn't be repaired.  It had other flaws too but I was willing to ignore them.    This is the 4th bag which I thought I checked out so well but still I missed the flatness on the quilting.   It's really exhausting buying a Chanel..this hasn't been a fun luxurious experience at all.


----------



## chanelincali28

Hi everyone, I originally posted this question in another thread, but think it’s more on topic to have its own discussion. I bought the grey mini flap with top handle the other day, and was told by the SA a small scratch on the top handle hardware was part of the aged gold look. In the chaos of release day I was just happy to get the bag, but since had a chance to take a closer look and there is in fact an indentation. What do you think — is this a big enough flaw to try to get fixed, or fine? Bag is perfect besides this and I want to keep her without this nagging me forever. If I should get it fixed I’d rather do asap — hopefully SA won’t think it’s unreasonable? Also curious for your purchases, what has been a dealbreaker and what have you let go? I’m sure if we all took a really close look at our bags we’d find little flaws so just trying to get other thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## abbynyeksi

Hi, everyone! I would like to share you the Classic Small that I just bought last month in Neiman Marcus.....

I didn't check the bag in the boutique since it is brand new. But when the first time I took it out from its box , I know something is wrong. I compared it to the Classic Small that my sister got in Saks and mine was too off.

Kindly check the photos and see the difference. The one with the red marker is the one I got from Neiman Marcus and on the right side is the one that my sister got from Saks last June.

Please share me what you think. Is it defective or is this normal?

Thank you!


----------



## MangoMilkTea

Hi everyone,

I don’t live near this Chanel store, so I shop remotely and rely on photos from the SA to make purchasing decisions. The SA recently sent me this photo of a grey mini. I am not sure if it is just me or the lighting or bad quality photo, but I keep seeing the leather around the turn lock has a different shade of grey from the rest of the bag!

So, just want to see what everyone think! Has anyone seems something like this before?

Thanks you!


----------



## chanelincali28

MangoMilkTea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t live near this Chanel store, so I shop remotely and rely on photos from the SA to make purchasing decisions. The SA recently sent me this photo of a grey mini. I am not sure if it is just me or the lighting or bad quality photo, but I keep seeing the leather around the turn lock has a different shade of grey from the rest of the bag!
> 
> So, just want to see what everyone think! Has anyone seems something like this before?
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> View attachment 5577921


It definitely looks like it! Is that part of the model?


----------



## Tina1010

I posted this on another thread which might go unnoticed so asking here as well.  Not really a defect, but I want to know if marks like this indicate if the bag has been used.  Thank you!


----------



## 880

MangoMilkTea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t live near this Chanel store, so I shop remotely and rely on photos from the SA to make purchasing decisions. The SA recently sent me this photo of a grey mini. I am not sure if it is just me or the lighting or bad quality photo, but I keep seeing the leather around the turn lock has a different shade of grey from the rest of the bag!
> 
> So, just want to see what everyone think! Has anyone seems something like this before?
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> View attachment 5577921


I see a different shade too. I agree with @chanelincali28


----------



## 880

Tina1010 said:


> I posted this on another thread which might go unnoticed so asking here as well.  Not really a defect, but I want to know if marks like this indicate if the bag has been used.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5577961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577964


Perhaps a return which happens more and more often; given how carefully SAs show bags these days, I’m inclined to think this wasn’t a floor model, but IDK. Some of the marks might be variation, but it’s hard to tell bc of the shine and angle of the photo. Is it possible that photos and video did not show the marks? Sure, lighting in these stores isn’t the best, IDK
What I do know is that alleging that there were two bags and a conspiracy to deceive will not get you anywhere, but a flag in the file with your name

I will say that the Chanel SAs are required to prioritize clients who are physically in front of them. My SA once had to messenger me a piece on consignment to get it out of the store as her manager was going to authorize selling it to someone standing there.

With respect to any future purchase, at chanel or another brand, if you do find the perfect piece, I would recommend doing a charge send immediately. Despite whatever official rules are in place, this can be done for known clients.

JMO. I do seem to think based on reading about the experience of others that the bags get successively worse the more returns are made. Of course there is the rare person who finds the perfect one, but it seems equally if not more likely, that someone posts that they settled on the nth try.

alternatively, call your cc re contesting the store credit and try a reseller like fashionphile which lists condition and allows returns. For maximum certainty, obtain paid professional authentication prior to purchase.

note: you posted additional allegations on the other thread, so I posted a link back to this response, and I updated it to address some of your issues.

i sincerely wish you the best, but I don’t think chanel as a brand will be satisfactory for you


----------



## Tina1010

880 said:


> Perhaps a return which happens more and more often; given how carefully SAs show bags these days, I’m inclined to think this wasn’t a floor model, but IDK. Some of the marks might be variation, but it’s hard to tell bc of the shine and angle of the photo. Is it possible that photos and video did not show the marks? Sure, lighting in these stores isn’t the best, IDK
> What I do know is that alleging that there were two bags and a conspiracy to deceive will not get you anywhere, but a flag in the file with your name
> 
> I will say that the Chanel SAs are required to prioritize clients who are physically in front of them. My SA once had to messenger me a piece on consignment to get it out of the store as her manager was going to authorize selling it to someone standing there.
> 
> With respect to any future purchase, at chanel or another brand, if you do find the perfect piece, I would recommend doing a charge send immediately. Despite whatever official rules are in place, this can be done for known clients.
> 
> JMO. I do seem to think based on reading about the experience of others that the bags get successively worse the more returns are made. Of course there is the rare person who finds the perfect one, but it seems equally if not more likely, that someone posts that they settled on the nth try.
> 
> alternatively, call your cc re contesting the store credit and try a reseller like fashionphile which lists condition and allows returns. For maximum certainty, obtain paid professional authentication prior to purchase.
> 
> note: you posted additional allegations on the other thread, so I posted a link back to this response, and I updated it to address some of your issues.
> 
> i sincerely wish you the best, but I don’t think chanel as a brand will be satisfactory for you


If you read my other post, I mentioned that I can PROVE in many ways I was sold a different bag than the one in the original photos.  There is the obvious difference in the serial number, obvious difference in stamping, obvious difference in the interior.  I even went as far as to zoom in on the grains of the caviar on both bags on same spots and found obvious difference.  This bag was not the one that was shown to me.  I was lied to and treated like a fool at the Chanel Saks! It's a horrible experience no one should have to go through.  What pisses me off the most is my elderly parents spent the day on the road for this BS!  And the SA who tried to make me feel like I am purposely looking for flaws while knowing the entire time I've been given the used / returned bag is unforgivable.  I clearly mentioned all my concerns regarding quality problems and made it absolutely clear I wanted a new bag and they flat out lied to me.


----------



## Tina1010

Tina1010 said:


> If you read my other post, I mentioned that I can PROVE in many ways I was sold a different bag than the one in the original photos.  There is the obvious difference in the serial number, obvious difference in stamping, obvious difference in the interior.  I even went as far as to zoom in on the grains of the caviar on both bags on same spots and found obvious difference.  This bag was not the one that was shown to me.  I was lied to and treated like a fool at the Chanel Saks! It's a horrible experience no one should have to go through.  What pisses me off the most is my elderly parents spent the day on the road for this BS!  And the SA who tried to make me feel like I am purposely looking for flaws while knowing the entire time I've been given the used / returned bag is unforgivable.  I clearly mentioned all my concerns regarding quality problems and made it absolutely clear I wanted a new bag and they pretended to care and flat out lied to me.


----------



## 880

Tina1010 said:


> If you read my other post, I mentioned that I can PROVE in many ways I was sold a different bag than the one in the original photos.  There is obvious difference in the serial number, obvious difference in stamping, obvious difference in the interior.  I even went as far as to zoom in on the grains of the caviar on both bags and same spots and found obvious difference.  This bag was not the one that was shown to me.  I was lied to and treated like a fool at the Chanel Saks! It's a horrible experience no one should have to go through.  What pisses me off the most is my elderly parents spent the day on the road for this BS!


Yes I read your post. In the end it’s just a bag, and I personally would not have asked my parents to drive for hours.

Ive responded politely to you regarding a scenario where yes there are two bags and a manager may have forced the sale of the one you wanted.

*if you had read my post, I was saying that alleging there were two bags and a conspiracy would likely not get you far with a long distance sales associate. I’m not debating the veracity of your claim*

 i wish you the best of luck, but you may not find it at chanel


----------



## Tina1010

880 said:


> Yes I read your post. In the end it’s just a bag, and I personally would not have asked my parents to drive for hours.
> 
> Ive responded politely to you regarding a scenario where yes there are two bags and a manager may have forced the sale of the one you wanted.
> 
> *if you had read my post, I was saying that alleging there were two bags and a conspiracy would likely not get you far with a long distance sales associate. I’m not debating the veracity of your claim*
> 
> i wish you the best of luck, but you may not find it at chanel


I did not ask for anyone's opinion on should I have sent my parents on this drive or not.  I asked for opinions on whether this bag looks used or not and you made claims about Chanel not being right for me, comments about sending my parents, which is not helpful.  It's thousands of dollars out of my pocket and if I don't speak up about these problems then who will? I should be afraid and not acknowledge their ****ty customer service because they'll flag me? Who cares!  Shopping for a Chanel has been nothing but a disappointment for me.  I came on here to get clarification, not to be judged.  Hopefully all this helps another person facing the same kind of treatment as me.


----------



## waterlily112

Tina1010 said:


> I posted this on another thread which might go unnoticed so asking here as well.  Not really a defect, but I want to know if marks like this indicate if the bag has been used.  Thank you!



Possible a return, I haven't seen any black CF's as floor model for a while so I want to think that's not the case. It's kind of odd how there are marks all over the interior though, none of my CF's look like that and I've used them for years. Does it look more like scratches or just glue residues? Kind of hard to tell from the photos. Either way, return/exchange it if you're not happy with it. I also noticed the quilts are kind of flat...another pet-peeve of mine when it comes to CF's but could be a non-issue to others.


----------



## Tina1010

waterlily112 said:


> Possible a return, I haven't seen any black CF's as floor model for a while so I want to think that's not the case. It's kind of odd how there are marks all over the interior though, none of my CF's look like that and I've used them for years. Does it look more like scratches or just glue residues? Kind of hard to tell from the photos. Either way, return/exchange it if you're not happy with it. I also noticed the quilts are kind of flat...another pet-peeve of mine when it comes to CF's but could be a non-issue to others.


That quilts was the other major disappointment which I didn't even bother to mention here.  The bag that was set aside for me had the PERFECT quilts, perfect color and seemed like the perfect texture, exactly to my taste. You have no idea how excited I was to finally find an absolutely perfectly looking size small in silver,  which some SA's have even referred to as a unicorn because it rarely comes around.  The SA and I spoke at closing time and I made sure my parents arrived near opening because I did not want to loose this piece, even though it was on hold, because it was like hitting a lottery.  So just imagine how I feel right now to be treated like this.  Flat quilts, different texture, and marks inside.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MangoMilkTea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t live near this Chanel store, so I shop remotely and rely on photos from the SA to make purchasing decisions. The SA recently sent me this photo of a grey mini. I am not sure if it is just me or the lighting or bad quality photo, but I keep seeing the leather around the turn lock has a different shade of grey from the rest of the bag!
> 
> So, just want to see what everyone think! Has anyone seems something like this before?
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> View attachment 5577921


Sorry, now that you pointed it out I cannot unsee it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Tina1010 said:


> I posted this on another thread which might go unnoticed so asking here as well.  Not really a defect, but I want to know if marks like this indicate if the bag has been used.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5577961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577964


So sorry. That is one too many scratches for me. Just return and get another. It’s not that hard to get a classic flap these days.


----------



## alxyoung

I’ve never seen a brand new bag look like this. IMO this bag has been used. Is it so hard to believe that @Tina1010 could have been shown different photos? For 10k, that bag is unacceptable.


----------



## tlilrascal

Tina1010 said:


> I did not ask for anyone's opinion on should I have sent my parents on this drive or not.  I asked for opinions on whether this bag looks used or not and you made claims about Chanel not being right for me, comments about sending my parents, which is not helpful.  It's thousands of dollars out of my pocket and if I don't speak up about these problems then who will? I should be afraid and not acknowledge their ****ty customer service because they'll flag me? Who cares!  Shopping for a Chanel has been nothing but a disappointment for me.  I came on here to get clarification, not to be judged.  Hopefully all this helps another person facing the same kind of treatment as me.


At the end of the day, if you know for a fact you were sold a different bag. Just return it. Why does it matter what anyone on TPF thinks? You've already returned other bags that weren't to your satisfaction so just return this one as well until you physically see the one you want to purchase. Like you said, its your money.


----------



## Swanky

Let’s get back on topic please


----------



## Tina1010

tlilrascal said:


> At the end of the day, if you know for a fact you were sold a different bag. Just return it. Why does it matter what anyone on TPF thinks? You've already returned other bags that weren't to your satisfaction so just return this one as well until you physically see the one you want to purchase. Like you said, its your money.


I know I was sold a different bag, that doesn't mean I want to return it.  If there's nothing wrong with it,  I don't want to return it. But I came here to ask if these marks happen with the use of a bag because I've never owned one before to know.  A used and mishandled bag I am not ok with, hence my question.


----------



## MangoMilkTea

chanelincali28 said:


> It definitely looks like it! Is that part of the model?


I am not sure! The SA told me it’s a 22A grey mini. When I asked about it, she just sent me a close up picture of the bag , and I still see a different color, so I passed on it.


----------



## Swanky

MangoMilkTea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I don’t live near this Chanel store, so I shop remotely and rely on photos from the SA to make purchasing decisions. The SA recently sent me this photo of a grey mini. I am not sure if it is just me or the lighting or bad quality photo, but I keep seeing the leather around the turn lock has a different shade of grey from the rest of the bag!
> 
> So, just want to see what everyone think! Has anyone seems something like this before?
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> View attachment 5577921



I'd ask for the SA to verify that, too hard to discern from photos IMO
I have the 22a grey mini, it's hard to photograph, it is a little darker than that and mine isn't two-tone, so I doubt this is!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Tina1010 said:


> I know I was sold a different bag, that doesn't mean I want to return it.  If there's nothing wrong with it,  I don't want to return it. But I came here to ask if these marks happen with the use of a bag because I've never owned one before to know.  A used and mishandled bag I am not ok with, hence my question.


My advice to you is:
Just buy a pre-owned bag with a 28 day return policy.
Any 'flaws' should be listed in the bags description.
I dont bother to examine any new item I buy minutely-be it shoes bags or clothing.
If I did I would probably find imperfections or things some may perceive as 'not normal'...
I suspect that you will never find a 'perfect' bag in ANY brand because such a thing does not exist, there will always be 'something'
Either accept this or spend your money on a holiday or something else that wont cause you so much stress and anxiety.


----------



## Tina1010

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My advice to you is:
> Just buy a pre-owned bag with a 28 day return policy.
> Any 'flaws' should be listed in the bags description.
> I dont bother to examine any new item I buy minutely-be it shoes bags or clothing.
> If I did I would probably find imperfections or things some may perceive as 'not normal'...
> I suspect that you will never find a 'perfect' bag in ANY brand because such a thing does not exist, there will always be 'something'
> Either accept this or spend your money on a holiday or something else that wont cause you so much stress and anxiety.


Thanks I understand what you're saying but I'll just say that I know there isn't a perfect bag, I'm not trying to be unreasonably picky here.  Actually I saw two pieces that were constructed perfectly but I declined them because they had flat quilting and dull colored leather.  It was just a matter of taste and not quality, so I know a quality bag exists and I'll have to compromise somewhere in taste, such as accepting a bag with flatter quilts as long as the texture feels right.    But you see I don't want to compromise on quality at a price this high.  And the reason for that is it's probably going to be my only Chanel classic handbag, it's special to me, something I want to pass down to my daughters.  I don't have many luxury handbags, just a handful from the lower end luxury brands like YSL, LV and Burberry and they are perfect as far as I can tell.  I'm not trying to find a perfect bag but yes I'm looking for quality.  And quality means different things to different people I suppose.  I want a bag that looks uniform, not peeling, no stitches coming loose, no used scuff marks, and with the right kind of look in the leather and I think that's reasonable standard to expect from Chanel.  

I cannot see myself going the pre loved route.  Nothing against it, but if I drive myself crazy over a popped stitch, I'll drive my self crazy worrying about the authenticity as I keep reading there are a lot of excellent fakes out there.  That will be far more of a stressful experience.  And since it'll be my one and only, I want it brand new from a boutique.  I've just always been that way, be it a car or anything.


----------



## Suncatcher

You should return it. 

Sorry to say but Chanel is not for you.  This is too big of a big ticket item and the stakes are way too high for you.  Shopping at Chanel should be delightful not full of stress, anxiety and need for ongoing validation.


----------



## Tina1010

Suncatcher said:


> You should return it.
> 
> Sorry to say but Chanel is not for you.  This is too big of a big ticket item and the stakes are way too high for you.  Shopping at Chanel should be delightful not full of stress, anxiety and need for ongoing validation.


I'm not looking for ongoing validation.  I posted a question about what the marks indicate and received lengthy responses and the discussion continued.  And I am sorry but I don't appreciate being told that Chanel isn't right for me. I'll decide if Chanel is for me or not.  I came here looking for help since I'm a newbie, no reason for personal judgements.  Yes I agree it's been stressful and I had no idea going into this this is what it'll become.  But that doesn't mean it's not right for me, these are very basic quality expectations but I've had bad luck in my search so far.  Good quality and good customer service is something I expect with anything I pay for, luxury good, non luxury goods, clothes, restaurants, it's not only limited to Chanel.


----------



## Tina1010

alxyoung said:


> I’ve never seen a brand new bag look like this. IMO this bag has been used. Is it so hard to believe that @Tina1010 could have been shown different photos? For 10k, that bag is unacceptable.


Thank you.


----------



## fantajisan

Suncatcher said:


> You should return it.
> 
> Sorry to say but Chanel is not for you.  This is too big of a big ticket item and the stakes are way too high for you.  Shopping at Chanel should be delightful not full of stress, anxiety and need for ongoing validation.


I'm not sure why I'm even responding to this but gatekeeping someone's purchases based on your perception of their wealth is in very poor taste. One can educate without looking down on another person.


----------



## Tina1010

fantajisan said:


> I'm not sure why I'm even responding to this but gatekeeping someone's purchases based on your perception of their wealth is in very poor taste. One can educate without looking down on another person.


Thank you, I appreciate you saying that.  And whether I or anyone else here is wealthy or not, how anyone decides to spend very much depends on personal values.  Being wealthy doesn't mean I would carelessly spend and have no regard for basic standards.  The bar would be even higher.


----------



## fantajisan

Tina1010 said:


> Thanks I understand what you're saying but I'll just say that I know there isn't a perfect bag, I'm not trying to be unreasonably picky here.  Actually I saw two pieces that were constructed perfectly but I declined them because they had flat quilting and dull colored leather.  It was just a matter of taste and not quality, so I know a quality bag exists and I'll have to compromise somewhere in taste, such as accepting a bag with flatter quilts as long as the texture feels right.    But you see I don't want to compromise on quality at a price this high.  And the reason for that is it's probably going to be my only Chanel classic handbag, it's special to me, something I want to pass down to my daughters.  I don't have many luxury handbags, just a handful from the lower end luxury brands like YSL, LV and Burberry and they are perfect as far as I can tell.  I'm not trying to find a perfect bag but yes I'm looking for quality.  And quality means different things to different people I suppose.  I want a bag that looks uniform, not peeling, no stitches coming loose, no used scuff marks, and with the right kind of look in the leather and I think that's reasonable standard to expect from Chanel.
> 
> I cannot see myself going the pre loved route.  Nothing against it, but if I drive myself crazy over a popped stitch, I'll drive my self crazy worrying about the authenticity as I keep reading there are a lot of excellent fakes out there.  That will be far more of a stressful experience.  And since it'll be my one and only, I want it brand new from a boutique.  I've just always been that way, be it a car or anything.



If I may offer some advice (as someone who tends to obsess over symmetry regardless of the price tag, whether its a Chanel bag or a $50 t-shirt that I had to exchange today cause one uneven stitch was driving me insane ). Give yourself a break before hunting for  your next bag. Every time I have to jump through burning hoops to get something - everything that can go wrong goes wrong and that leads to lingering frustration and resentment. All my best purchases were very casual, where things I wanted were magically available when I was passing by, and were to my satisfaction. If it's meant to be - it's meant to be.


----------



## Tina1010

fantajisan said:


> If I may offer some advice (as someone who tends to obsess over symmetry regardless of the price tag, whether its a Chanel bag or a $50 t-shirt that I had to exchange today cause one uneven stitch was driving me insane ). Give yourself a break before hunting for  your next bag. Every time I have to jump through burning hoops to get something - everything that can go wrong goes wrong and that leads to lingering frustration and resentment. All my best purchases were very casual, where things I wanted were magically available when I was passing by, and were to my satisfaction. If it's meant to be - it's meant to be.


Oh yes I agree, when it's meant to be it's meant to be. I'm done hunting.  I'm truly ok either way at this point.  I will live lol.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> Let’s get back on topic please


Again…


----------



## famouslyme

I recently bought a CF around end Jun and haven't had the chance to use it. Today I discovered to my horror that the leather was peeling on the strap!
Does anyone know if Chanel will replace this under the 5 year warranty?


----------



## leelee7

chanelchaf07 said:


> I dont know if im just being a perfectionist, but I just recognized this on my WOC. Only the one side does it, its almost like the flap doesnt cover it evenly. I have two photos to show, I just want some advice from some of you guys that also have the WOC. Also, do you guys notice anything that looks not perfect on the purse? I love it to death.. and it makes me so upset that one side isnt like the other - might just be my OCD, i just love my purses to look perfect especially when Im spending thousands of dollars on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928743
> View attachment 3928744
> View attachment 3928745
> View attachment 3928745
> View attachment 3928743
> View attachment 3928744
> View attachment 3928745


I know what you mean.. I had the same problem with my classic flap and returned it as it did bother me..!



NomoCha said:


> Hi, I recently purchased this m/l caviar shw classic flap. Upon closer inspections, I discovered the leather straps fraying, the burgundy interior protruding over the black exterior leather, and the burgundy bleeding through the needle points (which supposed to be a black bag?). The worst is the nip/broken leather of the front pocket where it joined main compartment. I took this back to the boutique and the manager wasn't in. The assistant manager was, agreed with the defects but wasn't authorised to do the cash refund. The manager called us a day later and said the assistant manager emailed her and said there was no defects.
> We are now in dispute.
> 
> Edit: What I didn't disclosed was assistant manager lied to our face. Said she took pictures of the defects, and told us to take the bag with us because the staffs might accidentally sell it if left in the store. The manager today told us she was surprised the assistant manager didn't keep the bag in store for further inspection, and that there was no pictures taken.


Did you manage to get it exchanged? I am facing the same problem and the SA says that is normal.. chanel has some serious quality issues



famouslyme said:


> I recently bought a CF around end Jun and haven't had the chance to use it. Today I discovered to my horror that the leather was peeling on the strap!
> Does anyone know if Chanel will replace this under the 5 year warranty?
> 
> View attachment 5589601


I had the same problem and took it back to the store. The SA said that that is normal as the leather can rub against the metal.. considering it is brand new I don’t agree with him..


----------



## Tina1010

famouslyme said:


> I recently bought a CF around end Jun and haven't had the chance to use it. Today I discovered to my horror that the leather was peeling on the strap!
> Does anyone know if Chanel will replace this under the 5 year warranty?
> 
> View attachment 5589601


I don't know if this is true but maybe it'll help everyone here.  I noticed many bags recently with the leather on the seam lifting so I mentioned this to an SA.  She said they were informed by Chanel that morning to inform all clients not to touch the bag right after having applied hand sanitizer or other products containing alcohol as that's causing the leather to lift or peel.  So it sounded like this is becoming a common complaint if Chanel has asked SA's to inform clients.  But please confirm this with your SA.  Idk if they will replace the entire chain for this, best to ask them.


----------



## Itinerantd

Not sure if right place to post but I have a dilemma about a new CF I bought from the boutique a few days ago. It had no issues other than some tight stitching and a minor scratch inside the flap that I wasn’t going to return it for. But now I just noticed that the metal plaque that contains the chip has an off center CC logo! The CC/serial number engraving is noticeably off to one side and not in the center of the plaque. Did not catch this when buying. Is this normal? Would this affect resale if I sell it later, like it appears fake? Wasn’t planning on selling in near future of course. They already “registered” this bag to my Chanel account. Is this worth returning the bag? I feel bad as well because the SA was really awesome.

Edit: this is my first chanel bag. I looked at some photos online of the microchip and the CC engravings/serial numbers do seem off to one side? Is this normal?


----------



## gail13

Itinerantd said:


> Not sure if right place to post but I have a dilemma about a new CF I bought from the boutique a few days ago. It had no issues other than some tight stitching and a minor scratch inside the flap that I wasn’t going to return it for. But now I just noticed that the metal plaque that contains the chip has an off center CC logo! The CC/serial number engraving is noticeably off to one side and not in the center of the plaque. Did not catch this when buying. Is this normal? Would this affect resale if I sell it later, like it appears fake? Wasn’t planning on selling in near future of course. They already “registered” this bag to my Chanel account. Is this worth returning the bag? I feel bad as well because the SA was really awesome.
> 
> Edit: this is my first chanel bag. I looked at some photos online of the microchip and the CC engravings/serial numbers do seem off to one side? Is this normal?


There is no chip inside that bag, or if there is, there is no where to scan it at this point. There is a discussion about that in this thread. Do you have pictures you can share of the printing on the plaque? I do share your concern if the printing is off center, it will be flagged for auth.....it would be interesting to ask an authenticator their opinion as well.


----------



## Itinerantd

gail13 said:


> There is no chip inside that bag, or if there is, there is no where to scan it at this point. There is a discussion about that in this thread. Do you have pictures you can share of the printing on the plaque? I do share your concern if the printing is off center, it will be flagged for auth.....it would be interesting to ask an authenticator their opinion as well.


I didn’t want to share my particular plaque but what I meant is, the photos online (attached here-top and bottom left photos) of other plaques also have the engraving slightly off to the left but mine seems more off to the left.


----------



## gail13

Itinerantd said:


> I didn’t want to share my particular plaque but what I meant is, the photos online (attached here-top and bottom left photos) of other plaques also have the engraving slightly off to the left but mine seems more off to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592040


These do not look that 'off ' to me, but I would reach out to one of the authenticators in a few of the closed FB groups if you are concerned about your number placement  just to see what they say.


----------



## HauteRN

Itinerantd said:


> I didn’t want to share my particular plaque but what I meant is, the photos online (attached here-top and bottom left photos) of other plaques also have the engraving slightly off to the left but mine seems more off to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592040


None of those look off center, but if yours is, I would also be concerned with authenticity. You can blur out your numbers if you'd like to post yours.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

Itinerantd said:


> Not sure if right place to post but I have a dilemma about a new CF I bought from the boutique a few days ago. It had no issues other than some tight stitching and a minor scratch inside the flap that I wasn’t going to return it for. But now I just noticed that the metal plaque that contains the chip has an off center CC logo! The CC/serial number engraving is noticeably off to one side and not in the center of the plaque. Did not catch this when buying. Is this normal? Would this affect resale if I sell it later, like it appears fake? Wasn’t planning on selling in near future of course. They already “registered” this bag to my Chanel account. Is this worth returning the bag? I feel bad as well because the SA was really awesome.
> 
> Edit: this is my first chanel bag. I looked at some photos online of the microchip and the CC engravings/serial numbers do seem off to one side? Is this normal?


You mentioned you purchased directly from the boutique .. you have concerns of authenticity still ?


----------



## waterlily112

Itinerantd said:


> Not sure if right place to post but I have a dilemma about a new CF I bought from the boutique a few days ago. It had no issues other than some tight stitching and a minor scratch inside the flap that I wasn’t going to return it for. But now I just noticed that the metal plaque that contains the chip has an off center CC logo! The CC/serial number engraving is noticeably off to one side and not in the center of the plaque. Did not catch this when buying. Is this normal? Would this affect resale if I sell it later, like it appears fake? Wasn’t planning on selling in near future of course. They already “registered” this bag to my Chanel account. Is this worth returning the bag? I feel bad as well because the SA was really awesome.
> 
> Edit: this is my first chanel bag. I looked at some photos online of the microchip and the CC engravings/serial numbers do seem off to one side? Is this normal?


Doesn't sound like an issue imo, plus it's already registered in the system through the boutique. I'm not an authenticator by any means but I highly doubt they measure the engravement by the millimeter in order to determine whether the bag is authentic or not.


----------



## HauteRN

CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> You mentioned you purchased directly from the boutique .. you have concerns of authenticity still ?


Ah, I missed that part. I agree completely; no concern if from a boutique.


----------



## Itinerantd

CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> You mentioned you purchased directly from the boutique .. you have concerns of authenticity still ?


I don’t have doubt about its authenticity but I’m worried if in the far future I ever want to sell this, others (buyers, consigners etc.) would doubt its authenticity because of the off center issue.


----------



## Itinerantd

Here is a photo of my actual bag. how off center it is.


----------



## Itinerantd

Itinerantd said:


> Here is a photo of my actual bag. how off center it is.





HauteRN said:


> Ah, I missed that part. I agree completely; no concern if from a boutique.


Haha see you had doubts when thinking it was second hand. But this is for sure from the boutique and real! I’m just worried in the far future a potential buyer would think exactly as you thought.


----------



## HauteRN

Itinerantd said:


> Haha see you had doubts when thinking it was second hand. But this is for sure from the boutique and real! I’m just worried in the far future a potential buyer would think exactly as you thought.


I wouldn't if you had the receipt and such. I'll be honest, I haven't ever purchased a bag second hand and I don't ever think of my purchases as not forever items. I've looked at many resale bags online, but have been too nervous. If there was a receipt that coordinates with the bag, I'd definitely feel better.


----------



## HauteRN

Itinerantd said:


> Here is a photo of my actual bag. how off center it is.
> 
> View attachment 5592170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592184


I'm going to have to go look at mine now 
I had never thought to scope that out!


----------



## cerulean blue

Itinerantd said:


> Not sure if right place to post but I have a dilemma about a new CF I bought from the boutique a few days ago. It had no issues other than some tight stitching and a minor scratch inside the flap that I wasn’t going to return it for. But now I just noticed that the metal plaque that contains the chip has an off center CC logo! The CC/serial number engraving is noticeably off to one side and not in the center of the plaque. Did not catch this when buying. Is this normal? Would this affect resale if I sell it later, like it appears fake? Wasn’t planning on selling in near future of course. They already “registered” this bag to my Chanel account. Is this worth returning the bag? I feel bad as well because the SA was really awesome.
> 
> Edit: this is my first chanel bag. I looked at some photos online of the microchip and the CC engravings/serial numbers do seem off to one side? Is this normal?



1. Kind of, not abnormal. I've seen a few that are off-center, but none as noticeable as yours. Still, it's nbd.
2. I lean slightly yes. for the people that are super exacting, and those who are extremely careful and conservative when going about authenticating. But I feel if you go the fashionphile/consignment route, I'd lean no.
3. No, I wouldn't even consider returning on that basis, especially when you aren't planning to sell in the near future.


----------



## elaineiwhite

Itinerantd said:


> Not sure if right place to post but I have a dilemma about a new CF I bought from the boutique a few days ago. It had no issues other than some tight stitching and a minor scratch inside the flap that I wasn’t going to return it for. But now I just noticed that the metal plaque that contains the chip has an off center CC logo! The CC/serial number engraving is noticeably off to one side and not in the center of the plaque. Did not catch this when buying. Is this normal? Would this affect resale if I sell it later, like it appears fake? Wasn’t planning on selling in near future of course. They already “registered” this bag to my Chanel account. Is this worth returning the bag? I feel bad as well because the SA was really awesome.
> 
> Edit: this is my first chanel bag. I looked at some photos online of the microchip and the CC engravings/serial numbers do seem off to one side? Is this normal?


Machines have a certain amount of tolerance that is accepted. It’s not abnormal to find a plate that is noticeably stamped off center. The measurements on something machine stamped aren’t always going to be the same.


----------



## klobo

just bought a new to me caviar mini.  love the color and love caviar.  paid a premium for it but it is out of the return period now.  it was advertised as pristine.  I showed pics of small cracks and they gave me 100 credit. Now I noticed the strap has a crack in it.  is this the seam or is it truly cracked/damaged?  Will this affect the integrity of the strap?


----------



## ParisChanel

Hello...seeking advice!  I just bought my first classic flap in Paris last month so excited and a great experience, yet still haven't used it but anyway noticed this line which looks like a crack but feels more like a fold in leather along the flap.  I really want to just use my bag and enjoy it I just want to make sure this isn't something that will end up torn leather, etc?!  My husband says just use it already and enjoy it and I really want to but after reading all these posts I started to worry....any ideas what this is from/how it happened?  It's just been in a dust bag..I didn't scrutinize when I bought it because I didn't know much about chanel and was just so excited!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Dear All,
Recently I bought this vintage 2.55 in lambskin. This is my first time buying Chanel so I'm not sure if it is normal or is this a defect? To me the threads are picking too much and the skin looks to be pulled too much, but please give me your opinion.
All the best


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Dear All,
> Recently I bought this vintage 2.55 in lambskin. This is my first time buying Chanel so I'm not sure if it is normal or is this a defect? To me the threads are picking too much and the skin looks to be pulled too much, but please give me your opinion.
> All the best
> 
> View attachment 5604769
> 
> View attachment 5604770


 Looks normal to me!

Your beauty has survived this long, she will even last longer  The color also looks super interesting and unique. Enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!


----------



## GLX0

I have the Chanel 19 in dark beige and I just wondered how everyone finds the wear and tear on the turn lock? 

This is mine, I have used the bag solid for about 2 weeks (I love it and can't switch out of it!) I have just noticed slight rubbing of the hardware, it really is very faint really, I just wondered if this is normal?

I love the bag and I want a large in caramel lol! x


----------



## ParisChanel

Rwood325 said:


> Hello...seeking advice!  I just bought my first classic flap in Paris last month so excited and a great experience, yet still haven't used it but anyway noticed this line which looks like a crack but feels more like a fold in leather along the flap.  I really want to just use my bag and enjoy it I just want to make sure this isn't something that will end up torn leather, etc?!  My husband says just use it already and enjoy it and I really want to but after reading all these posts I started to worry....any ideas what this is from/how it happened?  It's just been in a dust bag..I didn't scrutinize when I bought it because I didn't know much about chanel and was just so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5596687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596688


I just want to update that I obsessed over this bag since purchase in July...it sat in my closet and I searched for any defect it could have after joining this forum...finally took it out to a dinner in NYC and a waiter spilled an entire glass of water on this bag the first time I used it!!!!  Point being...enjoy your bags...I quickly dried it off and it is completely fine.  Yes I wasn't happy at that moment but I think it happened to teach me to just use the bag and enjoy it


----------



## Tina1010

Rwood325 said:


> I just want to update that I obsessed over this bag since purchase in July...it sat in my closet and I searched for any defect it could have after joining this forum...finally took it out to a dinner in NYC and a waiter spilled an entire glass of water on this bag the first time I used it!!!!  Point being...enjoy your bags...I quickly dried it off and it is completely fine.  Yes I wasn't happy at that moment but I think it happened to teach me to just use the bag and enjoy it


Oooh this reminds me of when my daughter almost spilled lemonade on my beige clair after 2 minutes of first use...I almost had a heart attack haha... Yesss use those bags!!


----------



## char85

Hi all, I just got my first Chanel CF in black lambskin. I am just wondering is the creases normal when the bag is opened as per pics 1 and 2? When I close the flap it looks fine from the front (pic 3) but the back has a visible crease (pic4). Not sure if it’s meant to be like this as the leather is Q stiff right now. Will it be soften overtime and the creases less/more visible? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Klaneckya

char85 said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Chanel CF in black lambskin. I am just wondering is the creases normal when the bag is opened as per pics 1 and 2? When I close the flap it looks fine from the front (pic 3) but the back has a visible crease (pic4). Not sure if it’s meant to be like this as the leather is Q stiff right now. Will it be soften overtime and the creases less/more visible? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5613543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613546


Yes normal.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, normal!


----------



## Prettyn

char85 said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Chanel CF in black lambskin. I am just wondering is the creases normal when the bag is opened as per pics 1 and 2? When I close the flap it looks fine from the front (pic 3) but the back has a visible crease (pic4). Not sure if it’s meant to be like this as the leather is Q stiff right now. Will it be soften overtime and the creases less/more visible? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5613543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613546


Yes, normal. It's a beauty !


----------



## 880

char85 said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Chanel CF in black lambskin. I am just wondering is the creases normal when the bag is opened as per pics 1 and 2? When I close the flap it looks fine from the front (pic 3) but the back has a visible crease (pic4). Not sure if it’s meant to be like this as the leather is Q stiff right now. Will it be soften overtime and the creases less/more visible? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5613543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613546


Normal


----------



## Lotus Lee

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5442810
> 
> I just got my first new 22a dark beige flap. I’ve read about the back before but wanted to check again is this normal? The bag is otherwise perfect all over except when you open it all the way and look at the back


Wow, is this normal?


----------



## redwings

char85 said:


> Hi all, I just got my first Chanel CF in black lambskin. I am just wondering is the creases normal when the bag is opened as per pics 1 and 2? When I close the flap it looks fine from the front (pic 3) but the back has a visible crease (pic4). Not sure if it’s meant to be like this as the leather is Q stiff right now. Will it be soften overtime and the creases less/more visible? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5613543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613546


Lambskin is very delicate, less durable than caviar and very prone to creasing. You need to condition it once in a while depending on your climate. Basically take great care of it.


----------



## Swanky

I think it varies on experience. I’ve never conditioned any bag (any brand) and I choose lamb over caviar when given the option. I find lamb to be super soft but not delicate at all, in my experience.


----------



## redwings

Swanky said:


> I think it varies on experience. I’ve never conditioned any bag (any brand) and I choose lamb over caviar when given the option. I find lamb to be super soft but not delicate at all, in my experience.


Or use, I am rough with my bags. Caviar survives along with Hermes Togo and VL but other leathers die under my use fast.

My old lambskin Chanel had to undergo repairs every few years - more of the chains than the leather but I noticed that Chanel’s lambskin quality has dropped from the bags seen at the boutique recently. Like presented with scuffs and told that those scuffs will disappear with time…(because the SA failed to remove the marks) or get a deep crease blamed on the manufacture (“it’s the way they sew the pattern”). Um no, and we have people eager to buy those bags despite the QC issue. 

I don’t baby them and if they don’t survive long, I don’t consider the bag or even brand high quality or worth my money. 

Only ones I don’t care to throw around are the limited hand painted artistic ones. Those are art. Different in use.


----------



## Katostar

Lotus Lee said:


> Wow, is this normal?


Apparently for classics nowadays


----------



## peke<3cc

Hi everyone, wanted to get some opinions!

I just bought this 22B classic WOC yesterday and I loved it until I was back at home and noticed this thread in the corner of the bag sticking out.

Is this a popped stitch? I notice there is now a single thread holding the corner together versus the other corner there are what looks like two threads holding that corner together.

Can someone tell me if there is a function or purpose for the threads/stitch on the corner?

Will this possibly become worse or compromise that corner of the woc in the future? Should I worry? Is the single thread that is still intact unstable and can it also break later on? 

Will this affect the value if I plan to sell it in the future?

I don’t know if this is normal or if the thread broke. Should I just exchange or return it?

Thank you, any help and opinions are appreciated!





View attachment 5633301


View attachment 5633303



















The last photo is of the other corner of the woc that has no broken threads:


----------



## Swanky

This wouldn't bother me, I'd likely singe it off with a blown out match.  Doesn't look like a popped stitch or a defect so much as the end of the thread is simply showing.


----------



## peke<3cc

Swanky said:


> This wouldn't bother me, I'd likely singe it off with a blown out match.  Doesn't look like a popped stitch or a defect so much as the end of the thread is simply showing.



Thank you for your reply! I took some additional photos of the top view so you can maybe see it better. Does it still look like the end of the thread?


----------



## Swanky

To me, yes. It must be tied off somewhere.


----------



## redwings

peke<3cc said:


> Hi everyone, wanted to get some opinions!
> 
> I just bought this 22B classic WOC yesterday and I loved it until I was back at home and noticed this thread in the corner of the bag sticking out.
> 
> Is this a popped stitch? I notice there is now a single thread holding the corner together versus the other corner there are what looks like two threads holding that corner together.
> 
> Can someone tell me if there is a function or purpose for the threads/stitch on the corner?
> 
> Will this possibly become worse or compromise that corner of the woc in the future? Should I worry? Is the single thread that is still intact unstable and can it also break later on?
> 
> Will this affect the value if I plan to sell it in the future?
> 
> I don’t know if this is normal or if the thread broke. Should I just exchange or return it?
> 
> Thank you, any help and opinions are appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5633299
> 
> View attachment 5633300
> 
> View attachment 5633301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633303
> 
> View attachment 5633304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two photos are of the normal corner on the other side of the woc:
> 
> View attachment 5633332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633348


Exchange it at the store since you bought it yesterday if you are worried about lost value. I am not sure if you can be refunded so depends on the local store policy.

 To be honest, I have seen ppl buy tattered and almost unfixable second hand Chanel classics for a few thousand, so as long as there’s the desperate - you will get your money back or at least a bulk of what you paid for when Chanel increases prices in the future and they will.

WoCs - they usually stock quite a bit unless it is black.


----------



## peke<3cc

redwings said:


> Exchange it at the store since you bought it yesterday if you are worried about lost value. I am not sure if you can be refunded so depends on the local store policy.
> 
> To be honest, I have seen ppl buy tattered and almost unfixable second hand Chanel classics for a few thousand, so as long as there’s the desperate - you will get your money back or at least a bulk of what you paid for when Chanel increases prices in the future and they will.
> 
> WoCs - they usually stock quite a bit unless it is black.



Thank you I appreciate your honesty and advice! Do you think the thread broke or popped at the corner? If you have a classic woc, could you please tell me if there are two threads or one thread on top of each corner?


----------



## peke<3cc

Swanky said:


> To me, yes. It must be tied off somewhere.



Thank you! Could you please let me know if there are two threads or one thread that pass over the top of the corners of your woc?


----------



## redwings

peke<3cc said:


> Thank you I appreciate your honesty and advice! Do you think the thread broke or popped at the corner? If you have a classic woc, could you please tell me if there are two threads or one thread on top of each corner?


Frankly, I don’t own a WoC. My remaining Chanel bags are coco handles plus non WoC SLGs and their threads (cocohandle wise) on the side are symmetrically finished stitch-wise to create a fold. No hanging threads.

If you are having doubts about your product, my advice again is to bring it into the boutique and request for an exchange.


----------



## alxyoung

peke<3cc said:


> Thank you! Could you please let me know if there are two threads or one thread that pass over the top of the corners of your woc?



I have multiple threads securing that corner. I would return.


----------



## daisygrl

peke<3cc said:


> Hi everyone, wanted to get some opinions!
> 
> I just bought this 22B classic WOC yesterday and I loved it until I was back at home and noticed this thread in the corner of the bag sticking out.
> 
> Is this a popped stitch? I notice there is now a single thread holding the corner together versus the other corner there are what looks like two threads holding that corner together.
> 
> Can someone tell me if there is a function or purpose for the threads/stitch on the corner?
> 
> Will this possibly become worse or compromise that corner of the woc in the future? Should I worry? Is the single thread that is still intact unstable and can it also break later on?
> 
> Will this affect the value if I plan to sell it in the future?
> 
> I don’t know if this is normal or if the thread broke. Should I just exchange or return it?
> 
> Thank you, any help and opinions are appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5633299
> 
> View attachment 5633300
> 
> View attachment 5633301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633303
> 
> View attachment 5633304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633347
> 
> 
> The last photo is of the other corner of the woc that has no broken threads:
> 
> View attachment 5633348


The other corner appears to have two threads, the corner in question only one. This thick and bulky part should not be held by one tread. I would return/exchange it. Now.


----------



## peke<3cc

alxyoung said:


> I have multiple threads securing that corner. I would return.



Thank you so much for answering! Yes, I thought it was quite odd that that corner was being secured by only one thin thread. But I wasn’t sure if it was meant to be a functional thread or if it actually was intended to secure and hold the corner of the woc together.



daisygrl said:


> The other corner appears to have two threads, the corner in question only one. This thick and bulky part should not be held by one tread. I would return/exchange it. Now.



Omg wow yes I appreciate your observation. It’s easier to see in person that there is only one thread versus two threads on the other corner. So there is a function for the threads there on that part of the woc? To hold the thick bulky part together? If so, if the one last thread breaks I’m assuming the corner will come apart and automatically become a repair issue :sigh:


----------



## Blueskychloe

Hi, 

May I know if any of your Classic Flap in Medium Caviar has this indent on the logo at the inner flap? This is new and I just noticed it. Chanel is saying that it’ll stay and they can only minimise the dent. Is that acceptable? Thanks.


----------



## Tina1010

Blueskychloe said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if any of your Classic Flap in Medium Caviar has this indent on the logo at the inner flap? This is new and I just noticed it. Chanel is saying that it’ll stay and they can only minimise the dent. Is that acceptable? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5635287


I've never seen a bag with an indent like that, but personally that wouldn't really bother me as long as the rest of the bag is fine.  My inner flap creases from the pressure used to close the snap button.  It's on the inside so I'm ok with it.


----------



## alxyoung

Tina1010 said:


> I've never seen a bag with an indent like that, but personally that wouldn't really bother me as long as the rest of the bag is fine.  My inner flap creases from the pressure used to close the snap button.  It's on the inside so I'm ok with it.



That’s normal. That’s where the flap rests once closed. To minimize it, put a piece of felt between the flap and the front of the bag.


----------



## redwings

Blueskychloe said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if any of your Classic Flap in Medium Caviar has this indent on the logo at the inner flap? This is new and I just noticed it. Chanel is saying that it’ll stay and they can only minimise the dent. Is that acceptable? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 5635287


The authenticators will have a headache now lol. See how the authenticators and bag enthusiasts post re: fakes and the Chanel logo, if you don’t believe me.


----------



## SnapsBySBR

Hi all,

I managed to score a medium Beige Clair CF at the Chanel store at the Charles de Gualle Airport (yay, below retail in the U.S. and no taxes!) but I just noticed these weird dents or bumps across the quilts on the edge of the flap. Is this normal? Have any of you seen anything like this? What should I do??


----------



## Swanky

SnapsBySBR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to score a medium Beige Clair CF at the Chanel store at the Charles de Gualle Airport (yay, below retail in the U.S. and no taxes!) but I just noticed these weird dents or bumps across the quilts on the edge of the flap. Is this normal? Have any of you seen anything like this? What should I do??
> 
> View attachment 5638721



I'm not seeing dents or anything.  Maybe another angle?


----------



## Prettyn

SnapsBySBR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to score a medium Beige Clair CF at the Chanel store at the Charles de Gualle Airport (yay, below retail in the U.S. and no taxes!) but I just noticed these weird dents or bumps across the quilts on the edge of the flap. Is this normal? Have any of you seen anything like this? What should I do??
> 
> View attachment 5638721


I can't see any dents. It's a beauty!


----------



## ccgil21283

Just purchased a classic flap medium size in caviar a few weeks ago. I’m noticing the chain seems to get caught in the grommets due to how the leather ends stick out (photo attached). Is this normal? I saw many videos of this bag and most of the time the chain went through the grommets smoothly on other peoples bags. Please help!


----------



## Tina1010

ccgil21283 said:


> Just purchased a classic flap medium size in caviar a few weeks ago. I’m noticing the chain seems to get caught in the grommets due to how the leather ends stick out (photo attached). Is this normal? I saw many videos of this bag and most of the time the chain went through the grommets smoothly on other peoples bags. Please help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641605


Yeah that's normal, after more use, the chain will begin to get smoother.  Make sure to lift the flap a bit to give it space to go through.
I tend to leave that portion on the back side and make sure not to pull it through the grommets over and over again just because I don't want that portion of the leather to get damaged.


----------



## ccgil21283

Tina1010 said:


> Yeah that's normal, after more use, the chain will begin to get smoother.  Make sure to lift the flap a bit to give it space to go through.
> I tend to leave that portion on the back side and make sure not to pull it through the grommets over and over again just because I don't want that portion of the leather to get damaged.


Ah thank you. I still find it very odd that it sticks out so much. I’ve been trying to zoom in on pix of preloved classic mediums to see if I can spot it on other bags. Just something unexpected and a bit bothersome


----------



## Tina1010

ccgil21283 said:


> Ah thank you. I still find it very odd that it sticks out so much. I’ve been trying to zoom in on pix of preloved classic mediums to see if I can spot it on other bags. Just something unexpected and a bit bothersome


It varies so much bag to bag!


----------



## bagluv123

I just received my first reissue bag. Are the horizontal marks/dents across the flap normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rainbowneko

Hi guys, just wondering if some of you experiencing leather peeling issues in your c19. Bought a 22A C19 a few months ago and sent it for repair due to metal oxidation and now i'm experiencing leather peeling issues ( would like to gather some input before informing my SA..


----------



## Bag@holic12

Hey guys, has anyone experienced dark orange/brown discolouration on a pale pink patent product? When I first purchased this pouch, I noticed a very small orange streak mark (I thought perhaps a glue mark) on the fabric of the zipper. I figured it was small, I could live with it. I forgot about the pouch for several years, it lived in the box and white tissue paper it came in. I recently took it out to use it and orange stains just like the one on the zipper can now be found in a bunch of random places on the pouch – both under the patent and on some of the threads joining the patent together. This is super weird and I am certain these marks weren't there when I bought the pouch because I scanned it thoroughly after I noticed the initial mark. If anyone else has encountered this and knows what's happened, please let me know!


----------



## elaineiwhite

It’s natural for patent leather to oxidize over time.


----------



## stephaniep97

I got this bag last week, I've wanted it for so long. Took it out yesterday for the first time and really noticed the bottom had some (what seemed like) discoloration. I went into the store (diff than where I bought it) and asked if they thought this was from the black dust bag etc. They told me that it was a common problem with white boy bags...they had 2 other kinds in the store and they had similar problems. He offered to take it back and give me a credit (I assume because it was a diff location and I didn't have receipt etc) or that they could send it in for repair to "dip it" but it would no doubt keep happening due to the color. I'm torn, I know I should return it but there isn't another bag I want (have wanted white/gold) and prices will keep going up. Is it stupid to keep it? I keep bags forever so not worried about re-sale. It's just a lot of money to have it start like this and I wonder how bad it will get?


----------



## jcantu

That looks more like damage than color transfer to me. I assume the color transfer is the damage being implied by the SA? I would return and not accept until it was perfect to you. 

I personally would not pick up a new car that had paint damage and the dealership told me it was common problem with the paint bc the other cars had it. Sounds like they have a problem they need to correct and not pass it on to the consumer.


----------



## 880

stephaniep97 said:


> Is it stupid to keep it? I keep bags forever so not worried about re-sale


Not stupid. Mainly bc I could imagine myself doing this damage to the bag on its first outing and I really prefer not to return. But I am sure that my opinion will be the minority one on TPF. If I was tired of waiting for the exact specs, I would keep and/ or ask my regular SA at my regular boutique for advice as to spa/repair. My reg SA would probably be horrified and do a search for another one to exchange though.


----------



## stephaniep97

That's fair but at the same time do I never get a white bag from Chanel? he definitely said I couldn't get another of this bag-none available. I don't recall this problem with my flap bag but that's black.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Take it back and get a replacement, it looks scraped to me, they should be able to get you one with no defects!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Looks like damage to the bag imo. Get your credit back -- don't keep a faulty item.


----------



## Bag@holic12

Thanks @elaineiwhite for your response! That's what I thought at first as well, but then I realised the marks were on the fabric as well as the leather (the fabric zipper as well as the threads sewing the quilted pattern together that's on top of the patent) which got me all confused. The marks are small, dotted around and a vibrant orange colour, so not like a general fading of the patent. Really bizarre! Can oxidation show up like that?


----------



## Swanky

bagluv123 said:


> I just received my first reissue bag. Are the horizontal marks/dents across the flap normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5649058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649059



Is it new? 
Looks like someone has “manhandled” it grabbing the flap and bending it upwards opening it.


----------



## hmn002

880 said:


> Not stupid. Mainly bc I could imagine myself doing this damage to the bag on its first outing and I really prefer not to return. But I am sure that my opinion will be the minority one on TPF. If I was tired of waiting for the exact specs, I would keep and/ or ask my regular SA at my regular boutique for advice as to spa/repair. My reg SA would probably be horrified and do a search for another one to exchange though.


I have the same opinion @880 does. If you’ve been looking for these specs forever and this is the only bag that exists, you have to ask yourself if you can live with it. To me, bags are meant to be used and I accept that slight damage is part of life. I’d probably keep the bag. 

However, my sister is the exact opposite and wouldn’t settle for anything less than perfect. You have to ask yourself which side you identify with.


----------



## HermesBVgal

The first thought that came to mind is can you live with discoloration on the front of the bag as well? As you continue to wear the bag it’s going to happen eventually! 

I suggest returning the bag or exchanging it for a darker color because of the expense of the Boy.  Perhaps a YSL will be a better choice for a white bag? It can do the same job as a white Chanel, but at a much lower price point.

Good luck in your decision making!


----------



## bagluv123

Swanky said:


> Is it new?
> Looks like someone has “manhandled” it grabbing the flap and bending it upwards opening it.


Yes it is. I was expecting wrinkling on the leather but was not sure about the horizontal lines.

Someone posted a red one in the Chanel Reissue thread which have a similar look.


----------



## Swanky

bagluv123 said:


> Yes it is. I was expecting wrinkling on the leather but was not sure about the horizontal lines.
> 
> Someone posted a red one in the Chanel Reissue thread which have a similar look.



I wouldn’t accept it. I’m so very not picky, but it looks like someone/people have been grabbing the corners of the flap to open. Leather will crease if you do that, so I gently always open by the snap


----------



## ahswong

rainbowneko said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if some of you experiencing leather peeling issues in your c19. Bought a 22A C19 a few months ago and sent it for repair due to metal oxidation and now i'm experiencing leather peeling issues ( would like to gather some input before informing my SA..
> 
> View attachment 5650009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650010


If you purchased this bag a few months ago, this is likely due to quality issues and probably best to contact your sa


----------



## Swanky

I agree with lots of opinions here! 
I am not picky at all really… but if those spots were there BEFORE you carried it, I’d prefer an exchange. Like @880 I don’t typically return things… but if spots are appearing before it’s used I’d prefer an exchange. 
Those spots aren’t typical and without knowing the bag’s history we can’t predict what happened. 
But with regular storage/use those aren’t normal. 

I would not ever store a white bag in a black dust bag however :$



stephaniep97 said:


> I got this bag last week, I've wanted it for so long. Took it out yesterday for the first time and really noticed the bottom had some (what seemed like) discoloration. I went into the store (diff than where I bought it) and asked if they thought this was from the black dust bag etc. They told me that it was a common problem with white boy bags...they had 2 other kinds in the store and they had similar problems. He offered to take it back and give me a credit (I assume because it was a diff location and I didn't have receipt etc) or that they could send it in for repair to "dip it" but it would no doubt keep happening due to the color. I'm torn, I know I should return it but there isn't another bag I want (have wanted white/gold) and prices will keep going up. Is it stupid to keep it? I keep bags forever so not worried about re-sale. It's just a lot of money to have it start like this and I wonder how bad it will get?
> 
> View attachment 5652052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652054


----------



## 880

Swanky said:


> I agree with lots of opinions here!
> I am not picky at all really… but if those spots were there BEFORE you carried it, I’d prefer an exchange. Like @880 I don’t typically return things… but if spots are appearing before it’s used I’d prefer an exchange.
> *Those spots aren’t typical and without knowing the bag’s history we can’t predict what happened.
> But with regular storage/use those aren’t normal.*
> 
> I would not ever store a white bag in a black dust bag however :$


Thanks! I agree that I would not accept the orange oxidation spots on the patent bag described by @Bag@holic12 for the same reasons that you mention


----------



## Swanky

880 said:


> Thanks! I agree that I would not accept the orange oxidation spots on the patent bag described by @Bag@holic12 for the same reasons that you mention



Oooops, I was flying and service was slower than me lol
I replied to a post and sent it before it downloaded the quote. I was responding about the white bag- fixed it!


----------



## rainbowneko

ahswong said:


> If you purchased this bag a few months ago, this is likely due to quality issues and probably best to contact your sa


Yes, it is most likely quality issues due to the 22A Caramel leather used in C19. I am suspecting it is the same leather or coating used for chanel 22 bags as well. Managed to send in for a repair, shall see how it goes!


----------



## elaineiwhite

Bag@holic12 said:


> Thanks @elaineiwhite for your response! That's what I thought at first as well, but then I realised the marks were on the fabric as well as the leather (the fabric zipper as well as the threads sewing the quilted pattern together that's on top of the patent) which got me all confused. The marks are small, dotted around and a vibrant orange colour, so not like a general fading of the patent. Really bizarre! Can oxidation show up like that?


The pink colored patent leather turning orange in spots might be because the patent leather is yellowing so pink and yellow together are creating orange. The fabric zipper with orange spots that were there when you bought it might of been from something on someone’s hands like hand sanitizer. The threads turning orange might be because the of the coloring under the top coating is spreading. It might just be the quality of patent leather Chanel used for this pouch, unless storing it the black Chanel box all those years was not the best way to store the pouch. I purchased a light pink patent leather Chanel wallet back in 2004 maybe and it got slightly sticky and the shape curved up within a year. I live in LA so humidity is not a problem and I only used it a few times. I also just stored the wallet in its black box.


----------



## dbcelly

elaineiwhite said:


> The pink colored patent leather turning orange in spots might be because the patent leather is yellowing so pink and yellow together are creating orange. The fabric zipper with orange spots that were there when you bought it might of been from something on someone’s hands like hand sanitizer. The threads turning orange might be because the of the coloring under the top coating is spreading. It might just be the quality of patent leather Chanel used for this pouch, unless storing it the black Chanel box all those years was not the best way to store the pouch. I purchased a light pink patent leather Chanel wallet back in 2004 maybe and it got slightly sticky and the shape curved up within a year. I live in LA so humidity is not a problem and I only used it a few times. I also just stored the wallet in its black box.


Curious, did your pink patent wallet get stickier, shape warp, or discolor over time?  I see a lot of patent items on pre-loved sites and wonder if they've been used over a couple a years, MAYBE it won't go through MORE changes (e.g discoloration) since the material has settled?


----------



## elaineiwhite

dbcelly said:


> Curious, did your pink patent wallet get stickier, shape warp, or discolor over time?  I see a lot of patent items on pre-loved sites and wonder if they've been used over a couple a years, MAYBE it won't go through MORE changes (e.g discoloration) since the material has settled?


It did get a little more stickier and had more shape warp but that only happened within the first year or two. I only used it occasionally for a few years. I never noticed any discoloration. I looked at this year and it looked about the same to me.


----------



## MZDesigner

I purchased this 19 last week and noticed some inconsistencies in the threads on the handle. As I began to inspect the bag more I noticed noticeable seams and a stitch that was coming up. Would this bother you? I was going to ask my SA about the stitching to see if it’s normal on lighter bags ( I’m not seeing it on my navy and black 19), but I am not sure that I am ok with the thread on the front of the bag that is coming up. Would like advice on if this is normal and what you would do. 

Note: I am still in the 14 day return window and I would like to find an exact replacement if I return this one as I love this bag.


----------



## rainbowneko

MZDesigner said:


> I purchased this 19 last week and noticed some inconsistencies in the threads on the handle. As I began to inspect the bag more I noticed noticeable seams and a stitch that was coming up. Would this bother you? I was going to ask my SA about the stitching to see if it’s normal on lighter bags ( I’m not seeing it on my navy and black 19), but I am not sure that I am ok with the thread on the front of the bag that is coming up. Would like advice on if this is normal and what you would do.
> 
> Note: I am still in the 14 day return window and I would like to find an exact replacement if I return this one as I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5653836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653839


for the first two pics its quite common to see the reinforcement of two leather parts being stitched together. suggest u to return if possible! just wondering if you experience any "leather peeling/ rubbed off" on your c19 leather? TIA!


----------



## MZDesigner

rainbowneko said:


> for the first two pics its quite common to see the reinforcement of two leather parts being stitched together. suggest u to return if possible! just wondering if you experience any "leather peeling/ rubbed off" on your c19 leather? TIA!


Thanks and no I have not experienced any leather peeling or rub offs.


----------



## Bag@holic12

elaineiwhite said:


> The pink colored patent leather turning orange in spots might be because the patent leather is yellowing so pink and yellow together are creating orange. The fabric zipper with orange spots that were there when you bought it might of been from something on someone’s hands like hand sanitizer. The threads turning orange might be because the of the coloring under the top coating is spreading. It might just be the quality of patent leather Chanel used for this pouch, unless storing it the black Chanel box all those years was not the best way to store the pouch. I purchased a light pink patent leather Chanel wallet back in 2004 maybe and it got slightly sticky and the shape curved up within a year. I live in LA so humidity is not a problem and I only used it a few times. I also just stored the wallet in its black box.


Thanks @elaineiwhite for all this! I ended up taking the pouch into a Chanel store and the staff were wonderful, they were able to remove a lot of the marks from the bag which was such a relief! They think that you're right, something must have stained it before I bought it and that's what discoloured. I'm definitely sticking to darker colours in my bag purchases from now on so I don't have to worry about stains or color transfer. I'm so sorry to hear about your wallet though, that really sucks. Did you ever take it back to Chanel?


----------



## elaineiwhite

Bag@holic12 said:


> Thanks @elaineiwhite for all this! I ended up taking the pouch into a Chanel store and the staff were wonderful, they were able to remove a lot of the marks from the bag which was such a relief! They think that you're right, something must have stained it before I bought it and that's what discoloured. I'm definitely sticking to darker colours in my bag purchases from now on so I don't have to worry about stains or color transfer. I'm so sorry to hear about your wallet though, that really sucks. Did you ever take it back to Chanel?


That’s great, they were able to remove a lot of the marks ! I’m happy for you ! I’ve been sticking to black bags lately, less to worry about. I was 21 or 22 at the time, I never thought about returning/exchanging items for bad quality when I was younger.


----------



## bacnett

bagluv123 said:


> I just received my first reissue bag. Are the horizontal marks/dents across the flap normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5649058
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649059


It’s 100% normal. My SA has three of these and all of them have the horizontal creases. This season’s 2.55 leather is shiny distressed calfskin which has these horizontal creases running through the whole bag. I also saw this in green and red in stores and they ALL look like this. Every single one. It’s definitely not “man handled” but rather this season’s distressing. I would return it if you don’t like the look and just wait for a non shiny distressed calf.


----------



## Mama_Bear

I purchased this WOC last week. I was in rush so I didn't really check it. When I arrived home,  I noticed this hole, which made me concerned that it could tear further considering where it is located (it will get pulled everytime when using the back pocket).  Is this normal? Any experience?  To me, this is poor quality/ a defect...  (and none of my other Chanel bags & WOCs has this) 
Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

Is that from the needle/thread? Looks like a thread is there.


----------



## Mama_Bear

Swanky said:


> Is that from the needle/thread? Looks like a thread is there.


Yes, it is. I guess the thread was pulled too hard/tight that caused this rip or the needle was blunt. 
As I'm afraid it could tear further (since I often use the back pocket), I decided to return it...


----------



## dreamitiff

hi everyone i purchased this beautiful limited runway bag from my amazing SA but then quicky noticed the number of links on the right side of the purse is greater than the left (25 vs 24 links) causing some asymmetry on the way the shoulder strap is attached to the chain. so it's a little off. is this normal? need advice. ignore the junk on my console. thank you.


----------



## bagshopr

My guess is there are more links in the portion of the strap that goes across the chest/bust.


----------



## dreamitiff

bagshopr said:


> My guess is there are more links in the portion of the strap that goes across the chest/bust.


Yes that’s right but how is this possible? You would think they counted before letting it through?


----------



## dreamitiff

bagshopr said:


> My guess is there are more links in the portion of the strap that goes across the chest/bust.


Oh I misread. Yes wow you’re prob right!!! So it is asymmetrical for a reason


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Hi everyone! I have a question about my classic chain. I bought this bag 2018 in Paris, I don't even wear it that much but the leather is peeling now. Maybe they can glue it back? Anyone has the same problem before? Can I just go to any store and ask them to fix it? It's a small thing but this shouldn't even happen considering how much the bag is. Not happy.


----------



## luu

Hello ladies, I just received a mini vanity in lambskin, however I do noticed a lot of tiny tiny holes on the leather, what exactly are those hole is the leather cracking? and Is this something I should be bothered  

All opinions welcomed! Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

luu said:


> Hello ladies, I just received a mini vanity in lambskin, however I do noticed a lot of tiny tiny holes on the leather, what exactly are those hole is the leather cracking? and Is this something I should be bothered
> 
> All opinions welcomed! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5668094



If that's new, I'd exchange it for sure.


----------



## Tina1010

sellmysoulforhandbags said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question about my classic chain. I bought this bag 2018 in Paris, I don't even wear it that much but the leather is peeling now. Maybe they can glue it back? Anyone has the same problem before? Can I just go to any store and ask them to fix it? It's a small thing but this shouldn't even happen considering how much the bag is. Not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667680


I actually returned two bags because of this problem.  I got varying responses from SA's about this.  One said its completely normal, another said it's a defect and not repairable.  I didn't want to take chances considering the price so I returned it.  You can try taking it for repair, do let us know what they say.  I was told they could not glue it back on.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

luu said:


> Hello ladies, I just received a mini vanity in lambskin, however I do noticed a lot of tiny tiny holes on the leather, what exactly are those hole is the leather cracking? and Is this something I should be bothered
> 
> All opinions welcomed! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5668094


I have lamb skin just not vanity. My lamb skin really smooth. I think this one might be defect.


----------



## sellmysoulforhandbags

Tina1010 said:


> I actually returned two bags because of this problem.  I got varying responses from SA's about this.  One said its completely normal, another said it's a defect and not repairable.  I didn't want to take chances considering the price so I returned it.  You can try taking it for repair, do let us know what they say.  I was told they could not glue it back on.


Hmmm I hate when they say normal. With the price that we have to pay, and I don't even wear it often. Not even once every month. I will try to bring it to the shop and ask. Will update later.


----------



## cclover95

think these are loose threads where the stitching ends... normal? or defect 
sorry as the photos aren't very clear. 
I've looked at 8 bags over the past 2 months and this has been the best one but I don't want this to cause me problems in the future


----------



## chlolula

Hello All! Would appreciate an opinion on this. I bought this mini top handle bag in June or July. Did not wear it much over the summer and fall because the black is a bit dark for those seasons so maybe 10 wears in total so far.  As the bag is ultra-mini I mainly carry a credit card and chapstick inside, however I noticed that the bag is not laying evenly at all despite having almost nothing in it. Is it possible to return a bag 6 months later?  This is my third item from them so I don't have a ton of history as a customer.


----------



## Swanky

I do not believe they’d accept it as a return.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Am I the only one who notices the thread title? Always gives me a chuckle.


----------



## bergafer3

Kuschelnudde said:


> Am I the only one who notices the thread title? Always gives me a chuckle.


I never noticed hahaha I don’t know how I didn’t


----------



## chlolula

Swanky said:


> I do not believe they’d accept it as a return.


Thanks - Will try anyways and see what happens. Not hopeful though.


----------



## Cali2HI

cclover95 said:


> think these are loose threads where the stitching ends... normal? or defect
> sorry as the photos aren't very clear.
> I've looked at 8 bags over the past 2 months and this has been the best one but I don't want this to cause me problems in the future
> 
> View attachment 5668637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668638


Hi! It looks like the excess thread where it ends.


----------



## redwings

chlolula said:


> Hello All! Would appreciate an opinion on this. I bought this mini top handle bag in June or July. Did not wear it much over the summer and fall because the black is a bit dark for those seasons so maybe 10 wears in total so far.  As the bag is ultra-mini I mainly carry a credit card and chapstick inside, however I noticed that the bag is not laying evenly at all despite having almost nothing in it. Is it possible to return a bag 6 months later?  This is my third item from them so I don't have a ton of history as a customer.
> 
> View attachment 5673606


Your option is to get them to repair the odd thing that is going on with your bag. Maybe the interfacing needs to be dealt with. Talk to your boutique - you are well within your warranty period.
My advice : be very very very very firm with them. Polite but extremely firm if they try pushing the blame on you.


----------



## Leosy8

Hi there! I was in Vegas in the last week and casually browsing when I saw a Coco Crush Mini Rectangular in White. I immediately fell in love and decided to purchase and asked for a new one but SA said there is none and the one on display just came out 30 minutes ago. I just opened it back home and wondering if there’s a quality issue with the bag. Not sure if I’m just being crazy or there’s an issue with the bag. The SA also said this is like a unicorn and super hard to get. Welcome to any thoughts or feedback. Thank you!


----------



## Itinerantd

From photos of a lot of pearl crushes they look more wrinkly than classics, so it's probably within the realm of normal. I'm more concerned about the flap looking crooked in some of the photos and read that pearl crushes in general have very delicate leather, getting worn out corners and edge of the flap within a handfull of wears, and this is a white bag. If these things don't bother you and the only concern is the wrinkle, I'd definitely keep it! Good luck on your decision


----------



## daisygrl

This would not bother me at all. It is a lambskin and is expected to have some wrinkling. If it bothers you, return it.


----------



## Cali2HI

Leosy8 said:


> Hi there! I was in Vegas in the last week and casually browsing when I saw a Coco Crush Mini Rectangular in White. I immediately fell in love and decided to purchase and asked for a new one but SA said there is none and the one on display just came out 30 minutes ago. I just opened it back home and wondering if there’s a quality issue with the bag. Not sure if I’m just being crazy or there’s an issue with the bag. The SA also said this is like a unicorn and super hard to get. Welcome to any thoughts or feedback. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5677506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677508


I agree with the other TPF member that posted above that pearl crush bags tend to have wrinkles in the leather when compared to the lambskin classic flaps. It looks perfectly fine to me. I couldn’t see the wrinkles until I zoomed in. It’s a beautiful bag! Lucky you!


----------



## Swanky

Leosy8 said:


> Hi there! I was in Vegas in the last week and casually browsing when I saw a Coco Crush Mini Rectangular in White. I immediately fell in love and decided to purchase and asked for a new one but SA said there is none and the one on display just came out 30 minutes ago. I just opened it back home and wondering if there’s a quality issue with the bag. Not sure if I’m just being crazy or there’s an issue with the bag. The SA also said this is like a unicorn and super hard to get. Welcome to any thoughts or feedback. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5677506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677508



I cannot see anything, it’s beautiful imo


----------



## Tina1010

Leosy8 said:


> Hi there! I was in Vegas in the last week and casually browsing when I saw a Coco Crush Mini Rectangular in White. I immediately fell in love and decided to purchase and asked for a new one but SA said there is none and the one on display just came out 30 minutes ago. I just opened it back home and wondering if there’s a quality issue with the bag. Not sure if I’m just being crazy or there’s an issue with the bag. The SA also said this is like a unicorn and super hard to get. Welcome to any thoughts or feedback. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5677506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677508


It's such a cute bag! Looks fine to me.


----------

